# Slimming World Syners!!



## Elli21

Hiya :thumbup:

This thread is for anyone doing slimming world :)

:)

-*-*-*-*


----------



## kimbobaloobob

:change: *Recipes* :change:


*Breakfast's*

Spoiler
Magic Porridge

Spoiler
Mullerlite Yoghurt
28g Porridge Oats

Just mix a mullerlight with 28g porridge oats in a bowl & leave in the fridge overnight.....and enjoy hot or cold, although cold is really nice..especially with a sliced banana.

Pancakes!!
syns depend on the filling

Spoiler
x3 Eggs
2-3 Teaspoons sweetener (depending on own taste)
3-4 Drops of vanilla essence
Seperate the white from the yolk and put into separate bowls, Whisk the egg white until fluffy and add the sweetener,
In the other bowl add the vanilla essence then fold the yolk into the egg white.
Heat a frying pan with frylight, add the mix and spread as you would a normal pancake (i made two out of this recipe) after a few mins flip over.
For mine i like the normal old fashoined way of lemon and sugar but i substitute it with canderel.
but you could add any fruit or yoghurt for instance to make it how you like it!
x



*Lunch's*


*Tea's*

Spoiler
*Pasta Sause Quiche Recipe
*free/2.5 31

Spoiler


1 pkt of Batchelor's Pasta Sauce (free/23) or
1 pkt Crosse & Blackwell Pasta in 5 (2.5/8 syns)
3 or 4 eggs
250g natural low fat cottage cheese
Optional
herbs and spices 
salt & pepper
chopped onions 
Other ingredients could be used to substituted for the pasta sauce, such as sweetcorn, mushrooms, broccoli, tomatos or even chopped ham.
*Directions*
Make up a pasta sauce as directed with boiling water in a microwaveable bowl.
Cook as directed.
Preheat oven to 180 and place in oven.
Cook for 30 minutes until the top is golden brown
leave to cool before serving


*Free Quiche *
free on EE plan

Spoiler
x4 eggs,
500g tub of cottage cheese,
bacon
mushroom.
Onion
Sweetcorn or anything free you fancy.

Mix the eggs together, but just enough to mix them, don't beat them or anything. Add the cottage cheese to the egg. Fry light the mushrooms and bacon and onion (cut the bacon into bits)
then add to the mixture and pour into a flan/quiche dish.

Cook on 200 for 1/2 hour or until firm to the touch.

*Vegetable Chow Mein (serves 2)*
Free On Green & Extra Easy **freezer friendly**

Spoiler
Ingredients 
2 garlic cloves
1 red chopped onion
2 tbsp Worcestershire sauce
2 tbsp soy sause
227g/8oz Mushrooms chopped
3 carrots finely chopped
227g/8oz Broccoli chopped
113/4oz Mangetout Vhopped
Salt & ground black pepper
227g/8oz Bean sprouts
142g/5oz dried egg noodles
Directions
1.	Place the garlic, onion and Worcestershire and soy sauces into a wok or large frying pan and cook for 5 minutes. Add the chopped vegetables, season to taste, cover and cook for 5 minutes until vegetables are tender
2.	Stir in the bean sprouts and coov, uncovered for a further 2-3 minutes. Cook or soak the noodles as instructed on the packet. Drain and add to the vegetable mixture. Stir well before serving

*chicken and veg soup*
1 syn on green and EE 5 syn per 28g on Red

Spoiler
Ingredients.
Water,
x4 chicken stock cubes
Onions x2
Medium curry powder
x1 leek
frozen mixed vegetables
x2 tbsp Tomatoe Puree
x6 tbls Cous cous
x6 tbs Green lentils
X6 tbs Pearl barley
Fry light

Pop smoe fry light in a big saucepan, chop up your onions quite fine, then pop them in the saucepan and fry for a few mins, add a tablespoon of curry powder and fry them both for a few mins.
Add water (not sure how much but I have included a pic so you can see roughly how much.)
Add 4 chicken stock cubes. Leave to heat ont he boil.
Then add your cut up leeks, pearl barley, tomatoe puree, cous cous, mixed veg (not sure how much i put in i just chuck in however many i feel) and green lentils and again leave to boil and cook.
Leave for a good hour on simmer. At some point there will be a film of skin at the top just scrape that out and pop in the bin.

Voila! It makes LOADS of soup so i wouldnt count the puree but its 1 syn for the whole soup! Pearl Barley is free on green and ee but 5 syns for 28g on red.

*chicken kiev*
Serves: 4
Syns per serving:
2½ Syns on Original and Extra Easy

Spoiler
4 skinless and boneless chicken breasts
Salt and freshly ground black pepper
4 garlic cloves
A small handful each of flat-leaf parsley and tarragon leaves
57g/2oz quark
2 eggs
57g/2oz golden breadcrumbs
Fry Light

1. Preheat the oven to 200ºC/Gas 6. Using a small, sharp knife, slice into each chicken breast horizontally, taking care not to sever the flesh completely, to form a &#8216;pocket&#8217;. Season the cavity.
2. Make the garlic and herb filling: peel and crush the garlic, finely chop the herbs and mix with the quark. Spoon the mixture into each cavity and press together gently to seal.
3. Beat the eggs and brush half over the bottom side of the chicken breasts. Sprinkle lightly with half of the breadcrumbs. Turn over and repeat with the remaining egg and breadcrumbs.
4. Place the Kievs on a baking tray, spray with Fry Light and bake for 20-25 minutes, until golden and cooked through. Serve with 227g/8oz baked potato wedges with skin on (taken as a Healthy Extra) and salad.

*mushy pea curry*
totally syn free on green or EE

Spoiler
1 Tin Mushy Peas
1 Tin Chopped tomatoes
1 Fried Onion (in frylight)
Medium Curry Powder (as much as you want to taste) blend the mushy peas and the tomatoes together. Add a little sweetner to sweeten. 
Cook all together. Keep stirring till it thickens.

use with quorn pieces or chicken and even some potatoes? depending on your day.

*DONER SPICED MEATLOAF*

Spoiler
Ingredients;
1 lb minced lean lamb
3 tsp dried mint
2 tsp cumin powder
1 tsp mint sauce OR 1 tbs chopped fresh mint
1 tsp garlic granules OR 1-2 cloves crushed garlic
1 tsp onion salt OR ½ a small onion minced
½ tsp sea salt
Generous grind of black pepper

Oven Temp: Moderately hot / 375F / 190 / Gas 5

Method;
Put everything in a food processor if you want it ground finely for a smoother texture or just mix it all very well by hand. If you don&#8217;t have a processor get the butcher to mince the meat twice or just knead the meat mixture with your hands until the texture smoothes out.

Form into a rough loaf shape and place onto a rack stood in a baking pan. If the lamb is really lean you don&#8217;t need to do this. Bake in the middle of the oven for about an hour. It is quite a dense loaf so it must cook all the way thorough. I sometimes cook it in a loaf tin or shape into burgers and grill them.

*diet coke chicken*
Free on red

Spoiler
Ingrediants - Chicken, Diet coke and chinese mixed spice or tin of chopped tomatoes.

Chop up the chicken and brown the bits in a frying pan with frylight. Add a can of diet coke and a heaped teaspoon of chinese mixed spice and keep stirring and flippin over so that the "sauce" goes really sticky looking. The diet coke will sort of evaporte and leave this sticky thing. 
Just make sure you try and get the stickyness onto the chicken as much as poss and serve with sw chips and salad.

Salmon Kedgeree


Spoiler
Spray oil
1 onion sliced
2 tablespoons of mild curry sauce (i use curry powder if not got sauce)
275g long grain rice
300ml (1/2 pint( veg stock
x2 small cans red salmon drained with juices reserved
juice of one lemon
2 hard boiled eggs peeled and chopped (optional)

Cook the rice roughly. heat the oil in a non stick frying pan or wok. Add onion and steam fry for about 5 mins, add the curry paste and cook for about 30 secs.
Stir in the rice, stock and reserved salmon juice.
cover and simmer for 3 mins.
Stir in the salmon and lemon juice and heat through.
Scatter over the chopped egg and serve.

*shepards pie (kind of)*

Spoiler
Parsnips (chopped and softened)
Carrots (chopped and softened)
Peas
x1 can chopped tomatoes
Beef stock x3 with a little water i think i used 500ml
Lean mince meat.
Loads potatoes sprinkled with mixed herbs
Milk x4 dashes.

I steamed my meat to make sure as much fat had drained as possible.
Then went on to steam all the veg and potatoes.
Put in a dish and bung all the ingredients apart from the potatoes mixed herb and milk.
I left this to soak up the juices for an hour but i dunno if it would be the same if you just cooked it normally.
Whilst this was hapening i set the oven to 180 and mashed the mixed herbs and potatoe with milk to a smooth consistancy.

then I spread the potatoe nice and thick and bunged in the oven for 30 mins.


*Hot tomato Chilli Lime sauce with Chicken*
Syns per serving for two. 1.5 on origional (minus chips) and Free on green.

Spoiler
1 can of chopped tomatoes, two large chopped tomatoes, 1/2 fresh chilli deseed and finely chopped, 3 chopped spring onions, hand full of chipped parsley, 1/2 tsp cayenne, 1tsp salt, 1/4 tbs pepper and lime.
Combine all the ingredients expect the lemon and refridgerate for an hour to set the flavours. To serve:- Heat through in a saucepan and put in the juice of the lime.
Serve with chicken and free chips.

*Lovely tomato pasta sauce*

Spoiler
Ingredients:-
Onion x2
Garlic Cloves x3
Tinned Tomatoes
Fresh tomatoes
Mushrooms one tin chopped
2 red green or yellow peppers.
Sweetner
tobasco Sauce (x4 drops)
x5 drops worcestor sauce
Frylight
FOOD BLENDER!

Frylight the chopped onions, and garlic together. Whilst doing this heat the tinned tomatoes in a saucepan, once the onions are grown pour in and add to the heated pan. Then Cut up the peppers lengthways, and frylight these till brown ish and then add to the rest of the ingredients to the pan apart from the sweetner. Keep cooking for about 10 - 15 mins and add x2 tbp sweetner and keep cooking.
Let it cool down and then bumg in a blender.

Serve.

Serve with Pasta and cheese from your HEX's.


*BBQ Chicken with smothered Cheese*
*2syns on Green or Red.*

Spoiler
Ingredients:-
One Breast of Chicken
BBQ Seasoning
x2 tbs BBQ Sauce (2syns)
42g of low fat cheese. (HEXB or A)
To make:-
Sprinkle lots of BBQ seasoning over the Chicken and cook for half an hour.
Take out the oven, pour the BBQ sauce over the chicken and cover with all the cheese. Pop back in the oven for approx 5 mins or until cheese is melted and VOILA!!!
ITS LUSH and I used the Honeysmoked BBQ sauce from HP!
Serve with SW chips and Beans!!!


*quorn sausage and Beans Bake*
Free on Green and add 6 syns if not using the cheese as a Healthy extra.

Spoiler
675g Potatoes, peeled and Quartered.
6 quorn saisages
Fry light
2 Medium onions, chopped
2 cans of baked beans
1tsp chilli powder
168g reduced fat chedder cheese sliced
Salt and pepper

Preheat the oven to 200. Boil potatoes till tender.
Meanwhile, fry or grill the qorn sausages in fry light turning occasionally for 10-15 mins until cooked through.
Fry the onions in fry light until soft, cut the qorn sausages into litle slices and place in an oven proof dish.
Mix in the baked beans and chilli powder.
Top the mixture with Onions and then cover with the sliced cheese.
Drain the potatoes then mash and add seasoning (i added paprika).
Once mashed spread on top of the cheese layer and bake for 30 mins until golden on the top.

*Chick pea and Aubergine bake*
Free on green

Spoiler
Ingredients:-
x2 large aubergines
x2 large onions chopped
x3 garlic cloves crushed
x2 cans chopped tomatoes (the 400g ones)
x2 cans Chickpeas drained (the 400g ones)
Salt and pepper
x3 tbs of olive oil
and the GOD... Frylight

To make:-
Set your oven to pre heat at 250.

Cut the aubergine length ways and sprinkle with salt to sweat them out.
Leave for half an hour.
Whilst doing this, cut up your onions and garlic and fry for about 10 Min's until golden brown.
Once aubergines are ready, wash the sweat and salt off and then cut into cubes and also fry these until brown.

Bung everything together and sprinkle 3 tablespoons of olive oil over them, i haven't counted these syns as this does make a HUGE 4 people possible 6 serving but you can do if you want.

Put in the oven for 60 mins and then serve with rice yum yum yum!!!




*Deserts*

Spoiler
*
Old Jamaican*
9 syns for the whole cake

Spoiler
6 scanbran
2 level tbsp of black treacle
1 levell tbsp golden syrup
2 beaten eggs
1tsp of ginger
Directions
Heat oven to 200 degrees C / gas mark 6
Break the scanbran up then soak in a small amount of boiling water and crush until soft with a fork. Grain of an excess water
Add all other ingredients and mix well
Prepare a tin by spraying well with frylight then pour the mixture in and spread out evenly
Cover the tin with tinfoil and bake in the oven for 30 minutes
Uncover and bake for a further 30 minutes or so
Turn onto a wire rack to cool


*Choc and orange*
11.5 syns for the whole cake

Spoiler
6 scanbran
1 oz cadbury&#8217;s cocoa powder
4-5 sweetners (to taste)
2 level tbsp golden syrup
2 beaten eggs
Few drops of orange essence (to taste
Directions
Heat oven to 200 degrees C / gas mark 6
Break the scanbran up then soak in a small amount of boiling water and crush until soft with a fork. Grain of an excess water
Add all other ingredients and mix well
Prepare a tin by spraying well with frylight then pour the mixture in and spread out evenly
Cover the tin with tinfoil and bake in the oven for 30 minutes
Uncover and bake for a further 30 minutes or so
Turn onto a wire rack to cool



*Carrot Cake
*12 syns for the whole cake

Spoiler
*Ingredients *
4 scan bran
1 crushed weetabix
5oz grated carrot
1 tbsp runny honey
3 beaten eggs
2 level tbsp mincemeat
1 tsp cinnamon
1 tsp nutmeg
1 tsp mixed spice
*Directions*
Heat oven to 200 degrees C / gas mark 6
Break the scanbran up then soak in a small amount of boiling water and crush until soft with a fork. Grain of an excess water
Add all other ingredients and mix well
Prepare a tin by spraying well with frylight then pour the mixture in and spread out evenly
Cover the tin with tinfoil and bake in the oven for 30 minutes
Uncover and bake for a further 30 minutes or so
Turn onto a wire rack to cool

*Halloween/Bonfire cake*
16 syns for the whole cake or 1 B choice and 2 syns for half of the cake

Spoiler
6 scan bran (crushed)
1 weetabix ( crushed)
28g porridge
2 tsp Ground ginger
half a cup of sweetner
4 eggs
1 toffee muller light
2 tbsp of black treacle
Directions

Put all of the ingredients into a large bowl and mix well.
Bake in a lined loaf tim on Gas 4 for 30-40 minutes

*Sticky Toffee Pudding*
10 syns for the whole cake

Spoiler
4 scanbran
1 weetabix
1 level tbsp of golden syrup
1 sachet options - tempting Toffee
Half a mug of sweetner
2 eggs

Directions
1. Soak the scanbran in water then drain
2. Add the weetabix, the syrup, the options and the sweetner and mix together
3. Beat the eggs together and slowly add to the mixture, stirring continuously
4. Microwave on full power for 8-10 minutes or until firm to the touch and standing away from the edge of the dish
To serve, you could cover with a level tbsp of golden syrup (2syns) or with a mullerlight vanilla Yoghurt

Oreo Cheese cake
20 syns for the whole cake

Spoiler
700g quark
8 oreos
2 eggs
2 tsp vanilla essence
1 cup splenda
frylight

Method- Gas mark 4. Grease spring base cake tin with frylight.
put 6 of the oreos in a food bag and crush into fine powder with rolling pin.
Spread into cake tin and press down.

In a bowl add the quark and splenda and whisk. Add vanilla essence and eggs.
crush the remaining 2 oreos and add to the mixture. Mix well.
Pour on top of the crushed oreos in cake tin.
Bake in oven for 30-40 mins or intill cheesecake golden round the edges.

*Mincemeat cous cous cake*
whole cake is 2 syns on green

Spoiler
4oz cous cous

x3 eggs
x4 tablespoons sweetener
X2 teaspoons of mixed spice
2 heaped tablespoons mincemeat
juice from 1 lemon

Heat the oven to 180, soak the cous cous in boiling water (normally use double the height of cous cous) add the sweetener, mixed spice and lemon juice with the water, stir and wait for it to soak in.Add the mincemeatqhisk the eggs then add them too and mix well.Pour into a greased loaf tin and bake for 40 mins

The whole cake is only 2 sins on a green day!!!

*Fruit and Yoghurt*
FREE FREE FREE

Spoiler
I am sure loads of people do this desert but I am going to pop it here anyway!
I am a pig and have it every night but hey why not its full of SS foods and delicious!!!
All you need is fruit like I use Blueberries, blackberries, strawberries and Banana all cut up then bunged into a bowl and cover and mix with Vanilla muller light!!
YUM YUM! AND NO SYNS WHATSOEVER!!! if the fruit is a bit raw adda tincy bit of splendula.

*syn free icecream*

Spoiler
3 Eggs Separated
6-8 level Tbsp Splenda
A few drops of Vanilla Extract
350g Virtually Fat Free Fromage Frais

Whisk whites till stiff then fold in splenda with a metal spoon. 
Beat yolks and add vanilla, add to egg white and then fold in fromage frais.
Pour into a ice cream churn until mr whippy set or you can place in a freezer remembering to stir so the ice crystals don't set.


----------



## 4magpies

Hey honey...

My start weight: 16st 10lbs. I am currently 15st 7lbs. I lost 2lbs this week.

My weigh in is on a tuesday!

xxx


----------



## pip holder

Ooh yaaay - new home :wohoo::wohoo: *runs around looking*


----------



## pip holder

Oh yep :blush: I wanted to lose 55lbs and have lost 32.5 up to now put on 1.5 this week, weigh in mondays :kiss: ta Ells :hugs:


----------



## Elli21

So 17lbs total loss so far magpies? :flower:


----------



## Elli21

Ok, updated so far :)

Kim - would u like to be added to the list? xx


----------



## africaqueen

yaaay a fresh place for us all! woohooo. Thanks Elli x

My weigh in is wednesdays and i have lost 13lb so far.
Get weighed 2nite so will update gain/loss. lol 

Good luck for 2nite Kim xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Elli21 said:


> So 17lbs total loss so far magpies? :flower:

Yep thats the one thanks honey!

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Is there a way we can get the old thread deleted? just think its better as we might get newbies posting in there and miss them... what do u all think?

xxx


----------



## Elli21

I think it has to be the OP that requests it to be closed. So we'll have to keep an eye on it :)

Um..What u ladies think of the name? Anyone got a funky name in mind?? xx


----------



## africaqueen

What about "syners" ? lol xxx


----------



## lucky3

Hi everybody!!

Good luck AQ with your weigh in, I weigh tonight (weds) too. 

Haven't been for a couple of weeks as was too sick then on hols...know I have put on as have eaten for a pig for too long but hoping this will kick start me!! (Not planning on saying i'm preggers just yet)

I had originally lost 6 stone but know at least half a stone has gone back on *sobs*...will let you know tonight.

Thanks for doing this Elli et al, it's great :)


----------



## Elli21

lucky3 update your numbers later hun and ill add u :hugs: good luck xx


----------



## Elli21

AQ - love it!!


----------



## Naya69

yes a fresh start i was thinking this the other week but never thought people would agree :happydance:

ok my details....
lost so far...13lbs
i put on 2 1/2 this week due to driking a lot nd it was my sons birthday.and there was a big cake :blush:
my weigh in is on a monday 

and AQ i think thats brill but maybe the slimming world syners just so people know its a slimming world thread :thumbup:


----------



## 4magpies

Slimming world syners sounds good to me too!!

xx


----------



## kimbobaloobob

Elli21 said:


> Ok, updated so far :)
> 
> Kim - would u like to be added to the list? xx

ive got my weigh in tonoght so ill let you know after that as i dont know how much ive lost all together lol, my start weright was 14st though x


----------



## lucky3

kimbobaloobob said:


> Elli21 said:
> 
> 
> Ok, updated so far :)
> 
> Kim - would u like to be added to the list? xx
> 
> ive got my weigh in tonoght so ill let you know after that as i dont know how much ive lost all together lol, my start weright was 14st though xClick to expand...

Good luck too :)


----------



## africaqueen

maybe "SW Syners" so as not to make it too long a name and then ppl knw its Slimming world too? ;-)

I have jus got back hme and im sweating buckets after a 10 min jog! lmao. I never jog, but had to take something up to my parents so jogged it and im bloody done in! haha.

Good luck Kim and lucky! not long nw! aaaah im sooo scared of seeing a gain! lol xxx


----------



## kimbobaloobob

you will be fine AQ think positive


----------



## Pink1981

Ooooh, new thread, how exciting!!

Loving SW syners name!

I started at 17st 10lbs and am now 16st 12lbs so total loss of 12lbs 

and loss of 1lb this week

My weigh in day is a wednesday!


----------



## Elli21

Do u know, just with the ladies so far on the first post, so far the loss is 0.5lb short of 7 stone!!

Well done ladies, that is amazing!!! :D

Come on this evenings weighers - lets get that 7 stone mark!!!


----------



## Elli21

Pink and Naya... your both added :thumbup:


----------



## kimbobaloobob

well i know minr is atleast 6lb so you can make it +7st if you wish :).
I did get to 12lb but i quit and gained half of it back on :( but i went back and back on track


----------



## Pink1981

Elli21 said:


> Pink and Naya... your both added :thumbup:

Thanks hun!

And 7 stone :happydance: Goooooo Syners!!!


----------



## kimbobaloobob

24 mins until weight in :(


----------



## 4magpies

Thats well good if you look at it like that!! Wish it was all my 7 stone!! I would weigh 9st something then! Lol.... naaah that would be too skinny thinking about it.

xxx


----------



## Pink1981

kimbobaloobob said:


> 24 mins until weight in :(

Oooh good luck xxx


----------



## 4magpies

kimbobaloobob said:


> 24 mins until weight in :(

Good luck honey!!

Hope you have got your loss AQ! Waiting for your update.

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks for good luck wishes ladies! Im leaving for class now so will update later. Aaaah im soooo bloody nervous! its ridiculous!! lol

Hope when i come back on here that we have some fab losers!! hehe xxx


----------



## Naya69

good luck AQ and thats for updating me :thumbup:


----------



## Elli21

Come on AQ and Kim...your keeping us in suspense!!


----------



## Plumfairy

Helloooo! Can I join? Ive been doing SW on and off since september last yeat and lost almost 2 stone..But then put 8lb back on again! :dohh: But I started going to class again 3 weeks ago and have lost 7lb since then :happydance: Loss this week was 2.5lb! :D xxx


----------



## Plumfairy

Oh, and I weigh on a monday :flower:


----------



## 4magpies

I just had grilled chicken kebab for tea!! Stuffed isnt the word... damn it was good though.

xxx


----------



## Naya69

Plumfairy said:


> Helloooo! Can I join? Ive been doing SW on and off since september last yeat and lost almost 2 stone..But then put 8lb back on again! :dohh: But I started going to class again 3 weeks ago and have lost 7lb since then :happydance: Loss this week was 2.5lb! :D xxx

yes of course everyones welcome here :hugs: and good luck :thumbup:

today ive had ...

breakfast... 1 banana

dinner..... egg omlete with 2 low fat sausages

tea.... 3 sausages with mash 

snacks....2 large snack a jacs

ive been craving chocolate all day might treat myself to one tomorrow thats low in syns


----------



## Elli21

Plumfairy - welcome :) Ive added u to the first post! Keep it up, your doing great! :hugs:

Naya - have u tried quorn sausages?? They are free...*whispers* they're nice but funny tasting nice :lol:


----------



## Plumfairy

Thankyou girls :D Mmmm I LOVE quorn sausages!! But probably best not to think of them as sausages as they dont taste anything like em :rofl: The morrisons eat smart sausages used to be free but think theyre 1 syn each now... They taste a bit more sausagey as theyre actually meat!!!


----------



## Elli21

Magpies - Im never good with food that has the word "kebab" in it, i cant help it, makes me crave the really fatty lamb ones :blush:

Today i have eaten..

Breakfast..qtr of a melon and a alpen light bar.
Lunch..mug shot
Tea..beef casserole, new pots and cabbage, peas and carrots. (gravy = 2.5syns)

And im debating whether or not to have a cornetto for afters...


----------



## Elli21

I was going to buy some posh sausages the other day, but thought id better check the syn value first as they were expensive....6syns each :shock:


----------



## 4magpies

Yeah gotta swerve the lamb... makes me feel like I have been naughty (in a good way) but I have really been good!

xxx


----------



## Plumfairy

6 syns for a sausage??! :shock: Bloody hell!! Im trying to not have syns, or atleast not go over 10 as I reaaaaly wana shift the weigh quicker! Too impatient! :D


----------



## Naya69

Plumfairy said:


> Thankyou girls :D Mmmm I LOVE quorn sausages!! But probably best not to think of them as sausages as they dont taste anything like em :rofl: The morrisons eat smart sausages used to be free but think theyre 1 syn each now... They taste a bit more sausagey as theyre actually meat!!!

yes these are the ones i had the morrisons eat smart ones i think they were around £1.50 to £2 for 8 and taste just the same as normal ones and are only 1/2 a syn x


----------



## Naya69

can i ask whats a mug shot is it just a cup a soup??


----------



## Elli21

Its kinda like a cuppa soup but its got noodles in :)
Chicken ones are free and some others are free too! 
When i first bought them i thought, no way is that going to fill me up, but surprisingly they do!
And at 43p a pack, they are ideal for me to take to work. :)


----------



## Naya69

they sound yummy will have to get some tomorrow as its shopping day tomorrow i never know what to have for dinner so these sound perfect :D


----------



## Plumfairy

Mmmmm they sound yum! I need some new lunch ideas... the old jacket spud and beans just aint doing it for me anymore!!


----------



## Elli21

Plumfairy lunch was always what i struggled with too. 
So when i went to group they came up with loads of ideas :)

2 piece of brown bread salad sandwich. HEB. - free
Mug shots. - free
Omelette with ham and your HE cheese. - free
Pasta In Sauces (the batchelors ones) - free
Tuna and sweetcorn on jacket potato. - free (except if u have mayo)
Fruit salad.


----------



## Naya69

what cheeses can i eat that are free or low syns ??


----------



## lucky3

Well girls, brace yourselves, it ain't good!!

I PUT ON ....... 9lbs *winces* at least it made the girl weighing laugh as she knows me!! *sigh* hopefully it is the kick up the backside I need to help me??!

So my overall loss is now 71 1/2 lbs, which i know is still good but it was MORE!!! never mind, what goes on can come off etc etc!! AQ and Kim hope you've done better!

Just had a chocolate and orange scan bran muffin for dessert, mm mm, only 1 syn and almost takes like a real cake ;)!!


----------



## lucky3

Naya69 said:


> what cheeses can i eat that are free or low syns ??

No cheese is free except quark, which is not great tasting IMHO! I have cathedral city lighter for a HEXA and you get a surprisingly large amount if you grate it and I like the flavour. Philadelphia light or extra light is also alot for your portion or I use laughing cow extra light as you get 6 for a HEXA or 1 syn each.

HTH!!


----------



## Elli21

Lucky3..how long did u not go for??

Did u want to be put on the first post? :)


----------



## kimbobaloobob

1.5 loss making it 9lb of in total :)


----------



## lucky3

Elli21 said:


> Lucky3..how long did u not go for??
> 
> Did u want to be put on the first post? :)

2 weeks off so 9lbs on in 3 weeks!! Not good, not sure I can blame it on baby growth, just the old eating for 2!!

yes I had better go on the front, in all my shame!! Must do better, must do better!


----------



## lucky3

kimbobaloobob said:


> 1.5 loss making it 9lb of in total :)

Well done Kim :)


----------



## kimbobaloobob

ohhhh and we have a butcher local to me who does SYN FREE sausages :) dont ask me how, but he also does burgers and meatballs :)


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome plum fairy 

Well done Kim. Thats fab x

Lucky- just start afresh from tomorrow and we will all support u hun ;-)

Well i just got back from class and im sooo happy cos i lost 1lb which got me my 1st stone award and slimmer of the week!! woooohooooo
I am so happy i cnt put into words! lol. Just had a gorge chicken pasta salad for tea and a iced ring donut for dessert as a lil treat 
my total loss is 14lb now 
I am hoping to lose 3lb next week and the week after, finally be under the 17 stone mark. 

xxx


----------



## kimbobaloobob

well done AQ thats fantastic :)


----------



## lucky3

africaqueen said:


> Welcome plum fairy
> 
> Well done Kim. Thats fab x
> 
> Lucky- just start afresh from tomorrow and we will all support u hun ;-)
> 
> Well i just got back from class and im sooo happy cos i lost 1lb which got me my 1st stone award and slimmer of the week!! woooohooooo
> I am so happy i cnt put into words! lol. Just had a gorge chicken pasta salad for tea and a iced ring donut for dessert as a lil treat
> my total loss is 14lb now
> I am hoping to lose 3lb next week and the week after, finally be under the 17 stone mark.
> 
> xxx

AQ that is fabulous, well done!!! :happydance: you go get that target!!


----------



## Naya69

AQ.. well done thats brill :happydance:


----------



## Pink1981

Well done AQ and Kim!! And anyone i've missed :happydance:


----------



## SmileyShazza

Hi Elli

I have lost 3.5lbs so far and I weigh in on Fridays :)

Thanks for starting the new thread, I hope the previous OP doesn't get annoyed that we've set a new one up.

Have had a good day, stuck to plan and have made myself my 1st ever SW Quiche to take to work for lunch tomorrow. I think its come out ok, I tried a bit and it tasted really nice so am looking forward to that :)

Well done on the loss AQ I told you that you might be suprised.

Oh I don't know if any of you are interested but I have decided to set myself up a blog to record my progress, post recipes and pictures of things I've eaten and made and share any hints and tips I pick up along the way. You can read it at https://nosynslowsyns.blogspot.com feel free to subscribe if you want to aswell :)


----------



## SmileyShazza

kimbobaloobob said:


> ohhhh and we have a butcher local to me who does SYN FREE sausages :) dont ask me how, but he also does burgers and meatballs :)

Is that Joes at all?

They are always going on about the meat from there on Minimins forum as all the products are meat free and apparently are delicious. You are really lucky if it is just round the corner from you - I keep thinking of ordering some to be delivered but the postage is quite a lot.


----------



## kimbobaloobob

no, some one called alan, im not sure on his prices or if there any nice, thinking of getting some for the the barbque on sunday instead of have yucky quorn :)


----------



## pip holder

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaay Kim and AQ :happydance: :happydance: well blardy done you two :cloud9:

We've got a couple of butchers that do syn free stuff, burgers and sausages. Maybe ask at your groups as people manage to sniff these butchers out quite well. Meat is gorgeous :thumbup:
Have put a link on the old thread for Mrs Q, Laura, Mum of42be etc so they don't think we've flounced off haha x


----------



## Elli21

Thanks for leaving the link Pip...:)

First post updated....well done ladies keep it up!!! :happydance:


----------



## africaqueen

Thx for leaving the link pip and for updating Elli ;-)
I am enjoying a glass of rose now. Decided from tomorrow to have minimal syns tho as i am out with the girls on sat all day to a pub funday/world cup party so will probs indulge in a couple drinks and maybe a bite to eat so gonna keep most syns for that.
Don't want to be dreading the scales again next wk! lol.

I have a butchers real close to me that does all the syn free stuff too. He is endorsed by SW. He does burgers, sausages, meatballs and even makes his own syn free sauces and very low syn black pudding. The stuff is delicious but a lil pricey so i only shop there every few wks for a treat xxx


----------



## tiggertea

:wave: can i be added to the first post please? Only lost 1lb so far, but weigh in again tonight.


----------



## kimbobaloobob

well done on the 1lb tiggertea :) and welcome :D.
Does any one have a treat night after weighing in?
or any other day of the week for that matter. I have to be ultra good this week to AQ i have a tripple christening to attend on sunday, 3 of my nephews are being christened and haveing a cake each!! but the we dont want the oldest (who has alreaddy been christened) to feel left out so hes having a cake too, so thats 4 cakes i have to try but its a syn free BBQ for after :)
does anyone mind if i use the post below the OP to put recipes on? i have pieces of paper ect all over my kitchen and need somewhere to put them
x


----------



## tiggertea

I'd love to see a recipes post! :dance:


----------



## 4magpies

Well done AQ & Kim!!!

Congrats on the 1st award AQ knew you could do it!!!!

xxx


----------



## Elli21

I think the recipe post is an excellent idea :) xx


----------



## Elli21

Good Luck for tonight tiggertea xx


----------



## kimbobaloobob

woo i now have a purpose for the day :haha:


----------



## africaqueen

Morning ladies 
Well i am sat here nervous as hell cos DH is having his driving test for the 3rd time and i just pray he manages to pass this time.... pleeeease.... 

Anyway, Good luck for 2nite Tigger and Kim, the recipe idea is fab. its hard going trawling through all the posts to find recipes! lol. Would it be ok if we have any recipes to pm them to u for u to add to the 2nd page?? that way they are all easy to find.
If u have the time ;-)

Well as yet i have not eaten and im having a cup of coffee so might make a tomato omlette for brekky. For lunch im gonna have the chicken pasta salad left over from last night as it was lovely!

Re treats after weigh in... yep i tend to do that too. lol. I had a iced donut and 2 small glasses wine last nite ;-)

xxx


----------



## Elli21

Fingers crossed for ur OH AQ!!! Third time lucky!! I passed on my third time too!! :)

Ive eaten...

Breakfast...half a small melon, 5 strawberries.

Lunch...Tuna and cucumber roll...(roll = 2 syns) - had it early because im on the go all afternoon!!

Dinner tonight will be roast chicken, pots and veggies :)


----------



## SmileyShazza

Morning all 

Another EE day for me. Have a bit of a possible danger area today though as we are having a buffet style lunch at work for our business manager as it is his 65th birthday and he is also retiring tomorrow. I&#8217;ve seen all the goodies in the fridge and lets just say I don&#8217;t think many of them fit in with the SW ethos!

As I knew we were having this lunch today I made a Slimming World quiche and have brought myself a piece of that. My item to bring for the buffet luckily was green salad so I made sure I made loads so I know that I can whack that with my quiche and hopefully not do too much damage to the plan.

So menu today

*Breakfast*: Fat Free Natural Yoghurt with Blueberries
*Lunch*: SW Quiche with salad (I will try and resist the mini sausages!)
*Dinner*: Homemade burger made with extra lean beef mince, herbs and a laughing Cow Light Triangle stuffed into the middle, Potato wedges, roasted vine tomatoes

*Snacks*: Cherry tomatoes, Cucumber Slices, Strawberries, Banana

Weigh in tomorrow so we&#8217;ll see how I&#8217;ve got on over my 2nd week.


----------



## africaqueen

Well DH failed his test so 3rd time unlucky... :-(
Felt really down as hate seeing him so disappointed. Bought him a big mac to cheer him up and never got myself anything so result! came hme and ate my chicken pasta salad and crisp breads with onion laughin cow cheese squares  gonna have some raspberries now and a lil slice of my oreo cheese cake. Yummy.

xxx


----------



## minnie83

hiya ladies, can I join in too? I'm fairly new to SW, lost 4.5lbs on it so far, 3 lbs this week. Weigh in is on wednesdays xx


----------



## kimbobaloobob

welcome minnie, and AQ tell him to get stuck straight in there, and dont let it get him down :)!!! im sure i only passed my test beause the guy felt sorry for me, i was 24 weeks pregnant and all through my test russell was kicking the living day lights out of me :haha:
Your all more than welcome to PM me recipes, i cant decide how to organise it... Alphabeticly or breakfast, lunch, tea, dessert and snacks...


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome Minnie and well done on loss so far 

Kim- Thanks. I have told him, he just has to keep going intill he passes. Nothing in life seems to be easy for us but we wont stop intill we have it all. The family, the house and the car 

Re recipes, i think the easiest way of u doing it would be to list by brekky, lunch, tea and desserts ;-) what u think? thanks for doing this for us. I will send any recipes i get.

Well i just had some raspberries and strawberries and yum! I am out with the girls all day sat for the world cup party in the pub so will being good intill then and then il have majority of my syns for then. cos we usually get a few btls wine between us and have a bite to eat so i should be ok and i wont be drinking loads, only a couple as i will be 6dpo and dont wanna mess up any poss pregnancy 

xxx


----------



## kimbobaloobob

my sisters bloomin pregnant again lol, shes just rang and told me, her youngest is only 6 days older than mine, so does she get double her HE's now? 
And AQ if you work hard for everything you get it wont crumble down around you later in life as you worked hard for it :) think i may have a trail through the old thread in the next week or so get all the old ones out of there
xx


----------



## lucky3

Well guys, I'm off to the (very small) gym at work to try to shift some of those lbs, hopefully it will wake me up too :)!


----------



## africaqueen

Kim- u are deffo right there;-) when we do eventually have what we dream of, we will never let it go and always be thankful for the what we acheive 

Lucky- u go girl! lol. Just take it easy at the gym and no heavy lifting ;-)

I have just eaten the rest of my raspberries and now im off out to the shop to get dh a new control for his xbox cos he has worn the other one out and i wanna cheer him up 

Whats for tea ladies??

Im hoping for a chinese. yum! I just get the mushroom foo yung as that is only 4 syns due to it being rice, egg an mushroom its all fine, so u just count 4 syns for the oil its cooked it ;-) I might have a hot and sour soup too(5 syns) xxx


----------



## Pink1981

Welcome Minnie!

I caved so bad watching bb last night.... had maltesers and choc buttons :dohh:

Back on diet today though. Finding it hard today... feel really ill and just want to eat eat eat!!

:hugs: AQ definitely 4th time lucky! I wish my dh would learn to drive!!


----------



## Elli21

Welcome Minnie, and fab loss so far. I will add you to the list in a mo.

Awww sorry AQ, he'll do it next time :hugs:

Lucky3 - get ya sweat on :lol:

I was good all day yesterday, all today UNTIL i had a fish and chip dinner. 
AND guess what is happening tonight ...

We are picking up our puppy :D and when im excited i cant eat properly so OH treated us to fish and chips...:lol: im such a child sometimes!! :roll:


----------



## Elli21

Minnie - added xx


----------



## tuesday

Hi, I went to my first class yesterday but I am a bit stuck on what to eat for the week. I am so bad at planning, I will be working on a weeks plan and shopping list will post it here IF I get get round to actually making the list.. :) 

Mine will be a bit different to include extras for bubs


----------



## pip holder

Hi guys - welcome Minnie :flower:

AQ - sorry about OH, get him straight back applying for the next test :thumbup:

Girls I dunno whats up with me but I need a super hoof up the arse this week :blush: heart isn't in it at all, had a subway butty yest and they are at least a millions syns :cry: didn't even enjoy it either. Aargh :dohh:

Elli - yaay puppy excitement - any names planned?

Hope everyone else ok - Lucky, could you do a quick hour in the gym for me too please? :haha:


----------



## lucky3

I'm back now, kept it fairly gentle ;) 40 mins only (sorry can't manage your hour too Pip!!)but feel all invigorated now, especially after shower ;)!!

I am going to have rice and curry now which i've brought to work as I'm straight off to a PTA meeting afterwards, mad!

siobhan21 did they tell you what extras you could have? I haven't told them yet.


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome Siobhan  and congrats on the pregnancy!

Lucky, well done for going the gym. Keep up the good work ;-)

Pink, Elli and Pip- Just remember how much better we feel about ourselves when we get a good loss and how much we dread weigh in when we knw we have been naughty... which feeling would we rather have? ;-) It can be hard to get into the right frame of mind sometimes but if we have 1 or 2 bad days, lets get straight back into it and then we feel better bout ourselves as we are in control again 

Oooh a puppy! i LOVE my pets sooo much! they are my babies! i have a dog, cat and budgie  are u getting a male/female puppy and any cute name planned? 

Im waiting for our chinses to arrive. Mushroom foo yung and hot and sour soup... mmmm

xxx


----------



## Elli21

AQ - her name is Poppy, the kids named her :)


----------



## 4magpies

Well for tea I had mushroom risotto & syn free sausages. It was lush!

xx


----------



## africaqueen

Elli21 said:


> AQ - her name is Poppy, the kids named her :)

Awww bless! I had dogs in the past that i called daisy and rosie and my dog now is called holly, so all flower related other than our first dog that i named... debbie. lol. 

Love puppies and kittens Im a big softie:blush:

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

What breed is it ellie? I have a 6 month old white boxer.... he is a handful and a half! Lol.

xxx


----------



## minnie83

Thanks ladies, and well done on your losses so far :thumbup: I'm glad there's a new thread for us, I didn't join the other one it had gotten too big. Well for tea I've had baby new potatoes, mixed veg and a meat-free garlic kiev (5 syns). I'm veggie, so it's green all the way for me. I'm also a chocoholic, which doesn't fare well as far as diets go! :dohh:


----------



## Naya69

hello to all the newbies :wave:

today i went up middleton to meet a friend it was so tempting wit the macdonalds on one side and the chicken farm on the other but i resisted and had a jacket with tuna mayo and a sprinkle of cheese and it was lush :D

so today ive had...

breakfast....packet of quavers crisps
lunch....jacket with tuna mayo and cheese
tea....spag bol 

no snacks today unless you count pinching one of my little boys animal biscuits but their only tiny and i just bought the new wii fit plus gonna give that a try later but the tv has some great stuff on today so might be after 10pm cant wait to see how much ive lost on it :)


----------



## minnie83

I've got a wii fit as well, but I don't think it's working properly. It weighs me a whole stone less than the scales at slimming world! :wacko: Oh well, I can dream.....:haha:


----------



## Naya69

one week mine was 1lb out then the next it was 1 1/2 out but last week it was spot on so i kinda rely on it to keep me focused but i dont take the weight as the right one till i get weighed by sw ones :)


----------



## MrsQ

Elli21 said:


> Hiya :thumbup:
> 
> This thread is for anyone doing slimming world :)
> 
> I'll keep this first page updated with weight loss's :flower:
> 
> Can u let me know weight lost so far and ur weekly loss. And the day u get weighed :D
> 
> We can do our own little "slimmer of the week" and "slimmer of the month" thing too.
> I'll update weeklys every time someone tells me/writes on the thread their loss.
> (Ill do the slimmer of the week on friday evenings)
> 
> Monthly Slimmer will be done on the last friday of the month :thumbup:
> 
> :)
> 
> -*-*-*-*
> 
> THIS WEEKS PASSWORD - pepper
> 
> -*-*-*-*
> 
> 
> Elli - 10lbs lost - -3.5lbs this week. (wednesday)
> 
> 4magpies - 17lbs lost - -2lbs this week. (tuesday)
> 
> Pip holder - 32.5 lost - +1.5 this week. (monday)
> 
> africaqueen - 14lbs lost - -1lbthis week (wednesday)
> 
> Pink1981 - 12lbs lost --1lbthis week (wednesday)
> 
> Naya69 - 13lbs lost - +2.5lbsthis week (monday)
> 
> Plumfairy - 7lbs lost - -2.5lbsthis week (monday)
> 
> Lucky3 - 71.5lbs lost - +9lbs this week (wednesday)
> 
> Kimbobaloobob - 9lbs lost - -1.5lbs this week (wednesday)
> 
> SmileyShazza - 3.5lbs lost - ? this week (friday)
> 
> tiggertea - 1lb lost - ? this week (thursday)
> 
> minnie83 - 4.5lbs lost - -3lb this week (wednesday)

hiya can you add me pls? I sts this week but have lost 19lb total and weigh in thurs cheers. xxxx


----------



## Naya69

whoop wii fit is saying ive lost 3lbs since monday nite so thats the 2 1/2 i put on and 1/2lb loss up to now whoop :happydance:

iam cooking a nice chicken tikka curry tomorrow one of the slimming world ones sounds nice and my friend says its the nicest curry ever and so simple to make :)


----------



## africaqueen

Your doin well Naya 

Just to let u knw, that a level tablespoon(which is nowt) of mayo is 5 syns, but im sure u had extra light mayo anyway. Just letting u knw ;-) cos mayo is made with 80% oil so extremely fattening! even just 1 sachet of mayo is something like 7 or 8 syns! 

Well as for me i enjoyed my mushroom foo yung and iv just eaten some blackberries. Feel sooo full now! xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Ooh and welcome mrs Q. Sts is not so bad cos u can get right back on track as its nt a gain ;-) any new recipes to try out this wk? 
I made the oreo cheesecake and bloody lovely, even tho i didnt have enough quark so my cheesecake was quite flat. lol xxx


----------



## Naya69

ekk thats a lot of syns!!! 

a wekk before i went on the diet i bort a large tub of mayo so t the mo iam just getting through that but i usualy have 1 dolup of mayo with my tuna gonna change it soon to extra light tho as its near the end of the tub i just hate waste :)


----------



## tiggertea

one bloody pound. i dunno. i lost more on weightwatchers. :(

i think the SW scales are fooked tbh - i weighed myself last thurs on my own scales, and my mums, then again tonight on both. they showed a loss of 2lb. 'twas the same last week. i know different scales can weigh you diff, but surely the loss/gain difference should be the same regardless of the weights?!


----------



## Naya69

not to worry at least its one pound off rather than 1 pound on hun :hugs:


----------



## tiggertea

I know. :shrug: it's the fact that every other set of scales gives me a bigger loss than the SW ones that annoys me most.... not even looking at the numbers involved, but the losses should be the same regardless of what the weights are if you know what i'm trying to say? lol


----------



## africaqueen

Well done on the loss Tigger. Sorry u are disappointed :-(
Can u show us a example of your food diary and we can have a little look for you and see if anything not quite right? I still have my diary from when i lost 5lb last wk if u would like me to share that with you? im going to follow the exact same diet sheet next wk and see if i can manage it again. lol.

Right im in bed and knackered so nite all and tomorrow is a fresh day 

xxx


----------



## Naya69

i know what you mean iam the same my wii fit tell me iam a pound lighter and so does my house scales just go with what you think because at the end of the day you dont have to prove yourself to no one just yourself hun and if you feel you've lost 2lbs then you have so well done on your 2lb lose :happydance:


----------



## tiggertea

aq - if you would share that would be fab!
I'll type up my food diary for you all asap :D


----------



## kimbobaloobob

can i have the oreo cheese cake recipe please :)


----------



## Elli21

MrsQ - :hi: hello :) I will add u in a mo xx

tiggertea...when i first started i lost 2.5 the first week and then i stayed the same.
What i was doing wrong was concentrating on free foods and not super free foods! Could this be the problem?

If u want to have quite a bit loss, try to do a few days on red a week...:)


----------



## Elli21

MrsQ added...:)

tiggertea updated :)


----------



## Pink1981

africaqueen said:


> Pink, Elli and Pip- Just remember how much better we feel about ourselves when we get a good loss and how much we dread weigh in when we knw we have been naughty... which feeling would we rather have? ;-) It can be hard to get into the right frame of mind sometimes but if we have 1 or 2 bad days, lets get straight back into it and then we feel better bout ourselves as we are in control again
> 
> 
> xxx

Very true!! 

We've invited a few peeps round for the first england world cup game and have lots of low syn/ free foods planned! I think i'm looking forward to the food more than the game! lol


----------



## minnie83

kimbobaloobob said:


> can i have the oreo cheese cake recipe please :)

Me too please, that sounds yum!


----------



## Elli21

I want it too, but i dont know if i could have it sitting in my fridge for too long :lol:


----------



## kimbobaloobob

ohhhh i just remembered im officially a football widow today :'(


----------



## Elli21

Awww Kim :( Never mind, you get some peace!!

*light bulb goes on* Thats why eastenders isnt on til tuesday :growlmad:


----------



## Naya69

Elli21 said:


> Awww Kim :( Never mind, you get some peace!!
> 
> *light bulb goes on* Thats why eastenders isnt on til tuesday :growlmad:


really is that true ?? is eastenders not on till tuesday??


----------



## Elli21

Yep :( Hour long one on tuesday tho :thumbup:

If i hadnt of had it on series recording on sky then i would have missed this weeks wednesday one too!!


----------



## SmileyShazza

Had my 2nd weigh in this morning (am doing the plan at home) and have lost 2.5lbs

That makes 6lbs in 2 weeks so I am extremely pleased with that.

I don't have a meal plan as such today as I am going to a wedding today and am not sure of the food. It is a reception which starts at 4pm so I am having breakfast and lunch as normal and then I'm assuming it will be a buffet this evening so am going to have to try really hard again to make good choices - I don't want to outdo all my good work so am determined that I'm not going to ruin it on one plate!

Breakfast: Fat free natural yoghurt, blueberries
Lunch: 2 slices wholemeal bread, lean ham, salad with a scraping of low fat lemon, lime and coriander houmous. Fruit of some description.

Also going to try and avoid alcohol this afternoon. Am not that bothered about booze anyway and it just has so many empty calories in it I'm not sure it's worth the risk of affecting my weight loss for the sake of having a quick drink.


----------



## africaqueen

Well done on the loss Smiley!! enjoy the wedding and there should be cold meats, fish and rice etc that u can pick at on the buffet ;-)

Well for brekky i had syn free sausage, beans, tomatoes and scrambled eggs and now im having some cherries  Tomorrow will be my synful day. lol.

Here is the recipe for the oreo cheesecake...

700g quark
8 oreos
2 eggs
2 tsp vanilla essence
1 cup splenda
frylight

Method- Gas mark 4. Grease spring base cake tin with frylight.
put 6 of the oreos in a food bag and crush into fine powder with rolling pin.
Spread into cake tin and press down.

In a bowl add the quark and splenda and whisk. Add vanilla essence and eggs.
crush the remaining 2 oreos and add to the mixture. Mix well.
Pour on top of the crushed oreos in cake tin.
Bake in oven for 30-40 mins or intill cheesecake golden round the edges.

This entire cheesecake is 20 syns and so for a quarter of the cake its 5 syns and thats a decent portion. 

Il remove this from here, once Kim puts it on the first page  thanks kim x

xxx


----------



## minnie83

Thanks africaqueen, that sounds yum.....think I'll be going shopping for oreo's tomorrow......:blush:


----------



## kimbobaloobob

ive added it :)


----------



## lucky3

hello everyone, well done on all the losses, you are putting me to shame but are inspiring me :)

i have eaten an apple today so far!! my usual breakfast then someone was so horrible at the school gate this morning I ended up crying for 1/2 an hour and it put me off eating, and the m/s, and having lots to do!! I know it's not great but at last I have eaten no rubbish :)!!

Am going to have something and SW chips for dins, not sure what... any ideas?

x


----------



## africaqueen

lucky3 said:


> hello everyone, well done on all the losses, you are putting me to shame but are inspiring me :)
> 
> i have eaten an apple today so far!! my usual breakfast then someone was so horrible at the school gate this morning I ended up crying for 1/2 an hour and it put me off eating, and the m/s, and having lots to do!! I know it's not great but at last I have eaten no rubbish :)!!
> 
> Am going to have something and SW chips for dins, not sure what... any ideas?
> 
> x

Aww sorry someone upset u Lucky. How dare they?!:gun::winkwink:

One of my nicest meals is sw chips with mushy peas and a peice of cod done in home made bread crumbs. yummy! failing that there is nowt quite like sw chips with a fried egg and beans ;-)

Well i have just eaten a curly wurly whilst watchin the match with dh and for tea im going to do iceland prawn and chicken kebabs with baked poatoes and onion laughin cow cheese inside. Yummy!

xxx


----------



## tiggertea

Today so far:
Breakkie: Tea, Yoghurt, Kiwi Fruit

Lunch: Beans on Toast, Coffee

No snacks as I've not been hungry!


----------



## lucky3

africaqueen said:
 

> lucky3 said:
> 
> 
> hello everyone, well done on all the losses, you are putting me to shame but are inspiring me :)
> 
> i have eaten an apple today so far!! my usual breakfast then someone was so horrible at the school gate this morning I ended up crying for 1/2 an hour and it put me off eating, and the m/s, and having lots to do!! I know it's not great but at last I have eaten no rubbish :)!!
> 
> Am going to have something and SW chips for dins, not sure what... any ideas?
> 
> x
> 
> Aww sorry someone upset u Lucky. How dare they?!:gun::winkwink:
> 
> One of my nicest meals is sw chips with mushy peas and a peice of cod done in home made bread crumbs. yummy! failing that there is nowt quite like sw chips with a fried egg and beans ;-)
> 
> Well i have just eaten a curly wurly whilst watchin the match with dh and for tea im going to do iceland prawn and chicken kebabs with baked poatoes and onion laughin cow cheese inside. Yummy!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Aww thanks AQ and love the ideas, i really love mushy peas, my dad and my girls think they are gross, they are soooo wrong, mm mm! but beans and eggs is great too, and the girls will eat them, perhaps I have some sweet chili beef style quorn burgers, they're nice too...

Hope you enjoyed your curly wurly :)


----------



## Elli21

lucky3...why did they make u cry? :( maybe us syners should all sit on her...:)


----------



## kimbobaloobob

:rofl: sit on her


----------



## africaqueen

Your menu sounds healthy Tigger 

Here is the menu i used when i lost 5lb last wk, if anyone wants a peek...

day 1- brekky... x2 syn free sausages, baked beans and scrambled eggs.
lunch...apple, melon and strawberries.
Tea= lamb chops, new potatoes and salad. HEALTHY EXTRAS- 350ml skimmed milk and 2 alpen light bars.
Supper= syn free rice pudding made with the milk from hea.
SYNS= 2 small glasses of rose. small bowl chilli = 16 syns.

day 2-
brekky= ham sandwich(with 2 slices wholemeal bread from heb) mullerlight.
lunch=sweet and sour mug shot, melon and apple.
tea= Chicken stir fry, new potatoes.
supper-tomatoes
HEALTHY EXTRAS- x2 slices wholemeal warburtons bread. 250ml semi skimmed milk.
SYNS- x1 choc digestive biscuit=4 syns

day 3=
brekky=small bowl cornflakes(5 syns) melon.
lunch=ham and tomato sandwich. Mug shot. crabsticks.
Tea=chicken stir fry. mullerlight.
Supper= syn free rice pudding.
HEALTHY EXTRAS= 2 slices wholemeal bread, 250ml semi skimmed milk.
SYNS=Cornflakes(5) 2 curly wurlys (12) 6 fruit pastilles(3)=20 syns

day 4=
brekky= 2 syn free sausages and scrambled egg. Pineapple.
Lunch= ham salad sandwich. mullerlight.
tea=chicken stir fry. pineapple.
supper=syn free rice pudding
HEALTHY EXTRAS=250ml semi skimmed milk and 2 slices wholemeal bread.
SYNS=Cornetto(10) x1 toffee(2)6 fruit pastilles(3)= 15 syns

day 5= 
brekky= syn free pancakes with lemon and sweetener.
lunch=ham salad with 3 ryvita. crabsticks.
tea= mullerlight and melon
supper- crabsticks
HEALTHY EXTRAS= 250ml semi skimmed milk and 3 ryvita.
SYNS=Cornetto(10) curly wurly(6)

day 6=
brekky= pineapple and melon. 2 shredded wheats.
lunch=slices of ham and a mug shot. melon.
tea=syn free chicken curry with rice.
HEALTHY EXTRAS= 250ml semi skimmed milk and 2 shredded wheats.
SYNS= 0

Day 7(weigh in day) I just ate some fruit for brekky, a few crisp bread with tomato and a mug shot for lunch and then a little fruit in the afternoon as i always eat light on weigh days ;-) i have whatever tea i fancy when i get home.

xxx


----------



## lucky3

Elli21 said:


> lucky3...why did they make u cry? :( maybe us syners should all sit on her...:)

Ha ha, that would sort her out!!

I am the treasurer of the Friends of The school and she said we were all nasty and cliquey and all the other mums thought that too :( I ended up feeling guilty for being friends with the others even though we were friends first :(

I gauged everyone's reaction to me at the school gate tonight and it didn't seem anyone else had a problem, *sigh* who knows what's going on?!


----------



## africaqueen

Elli21 said:


> lucky3...why did they make u cry? :( maybe us syners should all sit on her...:)

:haha:

xxx


----------



## Pink1981

Well done Smiley!

I am really looking forward to tomorrow... we have a few friends round in the evening for the world cup england (not that much football will be watch probably!) and we have the following sw food planned....

Chicken and tomato pasta (with peas and sweetcorn)
Curried pork brochettes (curried pork balls) Cant wait to try these!!
Low syn sausages (cut up and on sticks)
Bacon fritatta
Sw Chilli
Jacket potatoes
Oreo cheesecake
Large jaffa cake

Mmmm i can't wait! :happydance:


----------



## lucky3

Pink1981 said:


> Well done Smiley!
> 
> I am really looking forward to tomorrow... we have a few friends round in the evening for the world cup england (not that much football will be watch probably!) and we have the following sw food planned....
> 
> Chicken and tomato pasta (with peas and sweetcorn)
> Curried pork brochettes (curried pork balls) Cant wait to try these!!
> Low syn sausages (cut up and on sticks)
> Bacon fritatta
> Sw Chilli
> Jacket potatoes
> Oreo cheesecake
> Large jaffa cake
> 
> Mmmm i can't wait! :happydance:

wow, that sounds great!!

where in Suffolk are you? i'm in Diss, South Norfolk and work in Ipswich. x


----------



## Pink1981

lucky3 said:


> Pink1981 said:
> 
> 
> Well done Smiley!
> 
> I am really looking forward to tomorrow... we have a few friends round in the evening for the world cup england (not that much football will be watch probably!) and we have the following sw food planned....
> 
> Chicken and tomato pasta (with peas and sweetcorn)
> Curried pork brochettes (curried pork balls) Cant wait to try these!!
> Low syn sausages (cut up and on sticks)
> Bacon fritatta
> Sw Chilli
> Jacket potatoes
> Oreo cheesecake
> Large jaffa cake
> 
> Mmmm i can't wait! :happydance:
> 
> wow, that sounds great!!
> 
> where in Suffolk are you? i'm in Diss, South Norfolk and work in Ipswich. xClick to expand...

I actually can't wait!! I'm hoping theres leftovers for sunday but i'm not counting on it! lol

I live in felixstowe so just down the road from ipswich! I have family in Diss and i lived in Fressingfield for a while when i was little!


----------



## africaqueen

Lucky r u trying to wing a invite to that delish BBQ?? hehe ;-)

I live miles away nr liverpool so i cnt make it sorry pink... ;-)

Tomorrow i knw il end up bein a lil naughty cos once me an the girls get together... well there is no stoppin us with the wine and the chat and the meal out... aaaah. I am going to do a lil cold buffet type thing for lunch cos they are coming to mine first to have a drink and a bite to eat and it will stop me eating too much later in the day.
Im really lookin 4ward to it cos there's a race day with raffles in the pub and a bbq... not that il be havin any... i hope... haha. Then the England game is on later so its gonna be a looong day.

Just snackin on some strawberries now. Tea was bloody lovely  rice with peas and prawn kebabs with fresh corn on the cob. Mmmmm xxx


----------



## lucky3

africaqueen said:


> Lucky r u trying to wing a invite to that delish BBQ?? hehe ;-)
> 
> I live miles away nr liverpool so i cnt make it sorry pink... ;-)
> 
> Tomorrow i knw il end up bein a lil naughty cos once me an the girls get together... well there is no stoppin us with the wine and the chat and the meal out... aaaah. I am going to do a lil cold buffet type thing for lunch cos they are coming to mine first to have a drink and a bite to eat and it will stop me eating too much later in the day.
> Im really lookin 4ward to it cos there's a race day with raffles in the pub and a bbq... not that il be havin any... i hope... haha. Then the England game is on later so its gonna be a looong day.
> 
> Just snackin on some strawberries now. Tea was bloody lovely  rice with peas and prawn kebabs with fresh corn on the cob. Mmmmm xxx

Hee, hee, it did look like that didn't it?!

Your day sounds fab too, enjoy yourselves :)


----------



## Naya69

well the sw chicken tikka curry turned out horrible i think i got the wrong tikka powder i got one tht marinates the chicken but it says tikka powder gonna complain at my next meeting as i spent £10 on all the stuff so it looks like its chicken and rice for tea so pissed off :(


----------



## minnie83

Naya69 said:


> well the sw chicken tikka curry turned out horrible i think i got the wrong tikka powder i got one tht marinates the chicken but it says tikka powder gonna complain at my next meeting as i spent £10 on all the stuff so it looks like its chicken and rice for tea so pissed off :(

did you buy it from the group? Ours doesn't do anything like that, just them hi-fi bars. 

Well today I've done well, weetabix and banana for brekkie (hea and b), beans on toast for dinner (heb), and for tea we had a stir fry with egg noodles. Used some syns on the stir fry sauce, and had a little milkybar so my syns so far are 7.5 today. :happydance: Snacked on some cherries and a fat free yogurt.


----------



## Naya69

no the receipe was in one of the books they gave you but it turned out all wrong so iam trying to correct it now not goin too bad now but it just seemed so watery but i added the right amount in :shrug:


----------



## Elli21

FFS, surely at the age where females are mothers, their maturity levels rise and the stupid playground crap gets left behind? Obv not.
:hugs: lucky xx


----------



## Elli21

Naya, i wanted the curry book too!! Not sure if i want it now tho :nope:


----------



## kimbobaloobob

jealosy lucky :HUGS:


----------



## Naya69

Elli21 said:


> Naya, i wanted the curry book too!! Not sure if i want it now tho :nope:

this one isnt out of the curry book it was in the one of the little books you get in the pack it gives you a few receipes in there my friend made it and said it was really nice i made it and it came out like a cruchy paste it was gross :sick:


----------



## Naya69

minnie83 said:


> Naya69 said:
> 
> 
> well the sw chicken tikka curry turned out horrible i think i got the wrong tikka powder i got one tht marinates the chicken but it says tikka powder gonna complain at my next meeting as i spent £10 on all the stuff so it looks like its chicken and rice for tea so pissed off :(
> 
> did you buy it from the group? Ours doesn't do anything like that, just them hi-fi bars.
> 
> Well today I've done well, weetabix and banana for brekkie (hea and b), beans on toast for dinner (heb), and for tea we had a stir fry with egg noodles. Used some syns on the stir fry sauce, and had a little milkybar so my syns so far are 7.5 today. :happydance: Snacked on some cherries and a fat free yogurt.Click to expand...


my group is really good they sell lots of cook books oth of the directories and lots of types of foods like the hi fi bars its like a little shop your group leader should be ble to order these for you i would ask her :thumbup:


----------



## africaqueen

I just make my own recipe chicken curry. Had it last wk and was lovely 
If anyone wants my recipe, just let me knw  OMG day 1 of the world cup and im bored stupid! grrrrrr. I did enjoy the opening ceremony but feel like a football widow already. lol.
Ah well England plays 2moz and il enjoy that cos im il be in the pub with the girlies. hehe

xxx


----------



## catkin1508

Somebody kick me-weighed in today and lost 3lbs..then tonight have eaten a chicken tikka kebab, doughnut and a cupcake!!! plus the double decker which i used my syns for in the day!! Hoping if im super good all week wont affect me too much!! glad 2 see everyone is doing really well...AQ post that recipe up as im always looking for new things xx


----------



## africaqueen

Well done Cat!! and (whispers) we all have a lil treat after weigh in. Back on track 2moz ;-)

xxx


----------



## Elli21

I dont have a treat after weigh in....:angelnot:

Catkin, do u want to be added to the first post?


----------



## Elli21

How shall i do slimmer of the week?

Slimmer of the month will be the person with the highest loss in the month xx


----------



## africaqueen

I think slimmer of the wk will be a bit hard cos sometimes a few of us lose the same... i think slimmer of the mth is a fab idea tho. Is anyone good at making siggies?? we could make a cute slimmer of the mth one ;-) would we give the award on the 1st of each mth?

Well up to now all iv had is a cup of coffee cos dh gone back to work till tuesday and iv been running round doing housework and cooking cos the girls comin round later 
Just doing baked potatoes with cheese, chicken pasta salad and quiche 

xxx


----------



## tiggertea

I can do sigs if noone else fancies it.


----------



## africaqueen

tiggertea said:


> I can do sigs if noone else fancies it.

Ooh great!:happydance:
Any ideas?? i think some stars going round a globe with a smiley face would be nice 

xxx


----------



## Elli21

I think slimmer of the month should be the last friday of the month, then we know we have all been weighed in :flower:

Ill scrap the slimmer of the week one...it'll be a bit hard.

tiggertea...that'd be fab hun, thanks xx


----------



## Elli21

Have i missed smileyshazza's weigh in for this week??? xx


----------



## Elli21

Found ur update smileyshazza and updated the first page!!

WELL DONE GIRLS!!!
WE'VE LOST A MASSIVE 18LBS THIS WEEK!!! :dance::happydance::dance:


----------



## lucky3

Elli21 said:


> Found ur update smileyshazza and updated the first page!!
> 
> WELL DONE GIRLS!!!
> WE'VE LOST A MASSIVE 18LBS THIS WEEK!!! :dance::happydance::dance:

Hey, well done everyone!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## 4magpies

Thats fab all together isnt it!!

I dont have a weigh in the week as I am on holiday.

xxx


----------



## MrsQ

yey to everyone!

So many posts i nearly couldnt be bothered to read them all lol.

We have a BBQ to go to today which i cannot wait. I plan to be good tho!

heres some recipes from me....
https://4.bp.blogspot.com/_DTx19ZFvF_0/TAzerRgs4xI/AAAAAAAAADc/7p9GBBRUcgg/s200/P1020994.JPG
https://1.bp.blogspot.com/_DTx19ZFvF_0/TAze1PtuMRI/AAAAAAAAADk/roU0gVnxS98/s320/P1020996.JPG

my photos of my cheesecake.
I am thinking of doing the same but with a digestive biscuit base and no oreos but stewed berries on top? What ya think?

Serves 6
20 syns for entire cheesecake on Green, Red or Extra Easy
approx 3.5 syns for 1/6 of the cheesecake
Ingredients
700g of Quark
8 Oreos (20 syns)
2 eggs
1 teaspoon of vanilla extract
1 cup of splenda
Frylight/Pam Buttery Spray
Method
Preheat oven to 160c or 325f
Grease a spring form cake tin with some Frylight/Pam Buttery Spray
Place 6 of the Oreos into a food bag and bash with a rolling pin until very fine.
Spread out in the base of the cake tin and press down firmly.
In a large bowl, add the Quark and Splenda and whisk thoroughly.
Add the vanilla essence and then beat into the mixture one egg at a time.
Place the remaining two Oreos into the food bag and bash roughly.
Stir this into the mixture.
Pour the mixture into the cake tin and bake in the oven for about 30-45mins until cheesecake starts to golden at the edges but is still soft in the centre.
Turn off the oven, but leave the cheesecake in there to cool.
Once cooled transfer to the refrigerator.


https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_DTx19ZFvF_0/S9AtG6OFF5I/AAAAAAAAADI/Kmv6Y96sPK8/s320/P1020779.JPG

chicken kiev
This is one of my favourite meals!!!
(taken from sw website)
Serves: 4
Syns per serving:
2½ Syns on Original and Extra Easy

4 skinless and boneless chicken breasts
Salt and freshly ground black pepper
4 garlic cloves
A small handful each of flat-leaf parsley and tarragon leaves
57g/2oz quark
2 eggs
57g/2oz golden breadcrumbs
Fry Light

1. Preheat the oven to 200ºC/Gas 6. Using a small, sharp knife, slice into each chicken breast horizontally, taking care not to sever the flesh completely, to form a pocket. Season the cavity.
2. Make the garlic and herb filling: peel and crush the garlic, finely chop the herbs and mix with the quark. Spoon the mixture into each cavity and press together gently to seal.
3. Beat the eggs and brush half over the bottom side of the chicken breasts. Sprinkle lightly with half of the breadcrumbs. Turn over and repeat with the remaining egg and breadcrumbs.
4. Place the Kievs on a baking tray, spray with Fry Light and bake for 20-25 minutes, until golden and cooked through. Serve with 227g/8oz baked potato wedges with skin on (taken as a Healthy Extra) and salad.


mushy pea curry

totally syn free on green or EE:

1 Tin Mushy Peas
1 Tin Chopped tomatoes
1 Fried Onion (in frylight)
Medium Curry Powder (as much as you want to taste) blend the mushy peas and the tomatoes together. Add a little sweetner to sweeten. 
Cook all together. Keep stirring till it thickens.

use with quorn pieces or chicken and even some potatoes? depending on your day.

https://4.bp.blogspot.com/_DTx19ZFvF_0/S9b0wvOxP3I/AAAAAAAAADQ/-ByDml0vyv4/s320/P1020784.JPG


DONER SPICED MEATLOAF
Ingredients;
1 lb minced lean lamb
3 tsp dried mint
2 tsp cumin powder
1 tsp mint sauce OR 1 tbs chopped fresh mint
1 tsp garlic granules OR 1-2 cloves crushed garlic
1 tsp onion salt OR ½ a small onion minced
½ tsp sea salt
Generous grind of black pepper

Oven Temp: Moderately hot / 375F / 190 / Gas 5

Method;
Put everything in a food processor if you want it ground finely for a smoother texture or just mix it all very well by hand. If you dont have a processor get the butcher to mince the meat twice or just knead the meat mixture with your hands until the texture smoothes out.

Form into a rough loaf shape and place onto a rack stood in a baking pan. If the lamb is really lean you dont need to do this. Bake in the middle of the oven for about an hour. It is quite a dense loaf so it must cook all the way thorough. I sometimes cook it in a loaf tin or shape into burgers and grill them.


diet coke chicken

Yes i know it sounds weird but i just remembered i used to do it on ww and its LURVELY..... you have to try it to realise how yum it is!

Ingrediants - Chicken, Diet coke and chinese mixed spice or tin of chopped tomatoes.

Chop up the chicken and brown the bits in a frying pan with frylight. Add a can of diet coke and a heaped teaspoon of chinese mixed spice and keep stirring and flippin over so that the "sauce" goes really sticky looking. The diet coke will sort of evaporte and leave this sticky thing. 
Just make sure you try and get the stickyness onto the chicken as much as poss and serve with sw chips and salad.

Magic Porridge

Mullerlite Yoghurt
28g Porridge Oats

Just mix a mullerlight with 28g porridge oats in a bowl & leave in the fridge overnight.....and enjoy hot or cold, although cold is really nice..especially with a sliced banana.

Could be eaten for breakfast or as a dessert.

https://1.bp.blogspot.com/_DTx19ZFvF_0/S6KPDify9NI/AAAAAAAAAC4/CWNBQucHaT0/s320/P1020583.JPG

Salmon Kedgeree

Ingredients -

Spray oil
1 onion sliced
2 tablespoons of mild curry sauce (i use curry powder if not got sauce)
275g long grain rice
300ml (1/2 pint( veg stock
x2 small cans red salmon drained with juices reserved
juice of one lemon
2 hard boiled eggs peeled and chopped (optional)

Cook the rice roughly. heat the oil in a non stick frying pan or wok. Add onion and steam fry for about 5 mins, add the curry paste and cook for about 30 secs.
Stir in the rice, stock and reserved salmon juice.
cover and simmer for 3 mins.
Stir in the salmon and lemon juice and heat through.
Scatter over the chopped egg and serve.

https://1.bp.blogspot.com/_DTx19ZFvF_0/SXW0HBn5bwI/AAAAAAAAABo/2hgVBorg3iI/s400/shep+pie.JPG

This was better than I thought it would turn out, it was an experiment as I am normally lazy and get the sachet but wanted it as syn free as poss.

You need:-
Parsnips (chopped and softened)
Carrots (chopped and softened)
Peas
x1 can chopped tomatoes
Beef stock x3 with a little water i think i used 500ml
Lean mince meat.
Loads potatoes sprinkled with mixed herbs
Milk x4 dashes.

I steamed my meat to make sure as much fat had drained as possible.
Then went on to steam all the veg and potatoes.
Put in a dish and bung all the ingredients apart from the potatoes mixed herb and milk.
I left this to soak up the juices for an hour but i dunno if it would be the same if you just cooked it normally.
Whilst this was hapening i set the oven to 180 and mashed the mixed herbs and potatoe with milk to a smooth consistancy.

then I spread the potatoe nice and thick and bunged in the oven for 30 mins.

It was LUSH! and cos Hubby doesnt like mince meat its alllllllllllllllllllll mine mwahahahhaah!
xxx

https://4.bp.blogspot.com/_DTx19ZFvF_0/SXWy2qvuMsI/AAAAAAAAABg/Bq3lJIT6WSI/s400/pancakes.JPG

OMG these are lush, I got this off of Minimins curtosy of poster "sweet cheeks" and they are divine!! had them three days in a row for bfast and sooooooooooooooooo scrummy. Thank you Sweet cheeks they are lush! Hope you dont mind me nicking the recipe.
You need....
x3 Eggs
2-3 Teaspoons sweetener (depending on own taste)
3-4 Drops of vanilla essence
Seperate the white from the yolk and put into separate bowls, Whisk the egg white until fluffy and add the sweetener,
In the other bowl add the vanilla essence then fold the yolk into the egg white.
Heat a frying pan with frylight, add the mix and spread as you would a normal pancake (i made two out of this recipe) after a few mins flip over.
For mine i like the normal old fashoined way of lemon and sugar but i substitute it with canderel.
but you could add any fruit or yoghurt for instance to make it how you like it!
x

https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_DTx19ZFvF_0/SRdQbraDDTI/AAAAAAAAABY/y9UHNv_YSZs/s400/couscous+cake.jpg

Mincemeat couscous cake!
Mincemeat (the fruit one not the meat one) cous cous cake

4oz cous cous

x3 eggs
x4 tablespoons sweetener
X2 teaspoons of mixed spice
2 heaped tablespoons mincemeat
juice from 1 lemon

Heat the oven to 180, soak the cous cous in boiling water (normally use double the height of cous cous) add the sweetener, mixed spice and lemon juice with the water, stir and wait for it to soak in.Add the mincemeatqhisk the eggs then add them too and mix well.Pour into a greased loaf tin and bake for 40 mins

The whole cake is only 2 sins on a green day!!!

https://4.bp.blogspot.com/_DTx19ZFvF_0/SOE03_0JDmI/AAAAAAAAABA/N0BtgTFmeD4/s400/DSC03645.JPG

I am sure loads of people do this desert but I am going to pop it here anyway!
I am a pig and have it every night but hey why not its full of SS foods and delicious!!!
All you need is fruit like I use Blueberries, blackberries, strawberries and Banana all cut up then bunged into a bowl and cover and mix with Vanilla muller light!!
YUM YUM! AND NO SYNS WHATSOEVER!!! if the fruit is a bit raw adda tincy bit of splendula.

https://2.bp.blogspot.com/_DTx19ZFvF_0/SOEqch6w92I/AAAAAAAAAA4/gWJBal-4-6w/s400/DSC03642.JPG

Hot tomato Chilli Lime sauce with Chicken from SW website
Syns per serving for two. 1.5 on origional (minus chips) and Free on green.
Ingredients:-
1 can of chopped tomatoes, two large chopped tomatoes, 1/2 fresh chilli deseed and finely chopped, 3 chopped spring onions, hand full of chipped parsley, 1/2 tsp cayenne, 1tsp salt, 1/4 tbs pepper and lime.
Combine all the ingredients expect the lemon and refridgerate for an hour to set the flavours. To serve:- Heat through in a saucepan and put in the juice of the lime.
Serve with chicken and free chips.
YUMMY! This isnt my typical type of food as I aint keen on hot stuff but I love this and so does the other half!

https://1.bp.blogspot.com/_DTx19ZFvF_0/SLVQ-bqMH6I/AAAAAAAAAAw/l28dVkYx6rc/s400/DSC02512.JPG

Lovely tomato pasta sauce
This sauce is one that I have been doing since I started to cook at about 14 and I never get tired of it.
Its so simple to make and you can freeze it too.

Ingredients:-
Onion x2
Garlic Cloves x3
Tinned Tomatoes
Fresh tomatoes
Mushrooms one tin chopped
2 red green or yellow peppers.
Sweetner
tobasco Sauce (x4 drops)
x5 drops worcestor sauce
Frylight
FOOD BLENDER!

Frylight the chopped onions, and garlic together. Whilst doing this heat the tinned tomatoes in a saucepan, once the onions are grown pour in and add to the heated pan. Then Cut up the peppers lengthways, and frylight these till brown ish and then add to the rest of the ingredients to the pan apart from the sweetner. Keep cooking for about 10 - 15 mins and add x2 tbp sweetner and keep cooking.
Let it cool down and then bumg in a blender.

Serve.

Serve with Pasta and cheese from your HEX's.

YUM YUM YUM! and a lovely meal heated up too!
x

https://2.bp.blogspot.com/_DTx19ZFvF_0/SLL8fB6loGI/AAAAAAAAAAg/b48EZWIyOt4/s400/DSC02510.JPG
BBQ Chicken with smothered Cheese
OH MY GOD THIS IS YUM! Me and hubby2b LOVE bbq stuff so if you love BBQ you will love this.
2syns on Green or Red.
Ingredients:-
One Breast of Chicken
BBQ Seasoning
x2 tbs BBQ Sauce (2syns)
42g of low fat cheese. (HEXB or A)
To make:-
Sprinkle lots of BBQ seasoning over the Chicken and cook for half an hour.
Take out the oven, pour the BBQ sauce over the chicken and cover with all the cheese. Pop back in the oven for approx 5 mins or until cheese is melted and VOILA!!!
ITS LUSH and I used the Honeysmoked BBQ sauce from HP!
Serve with SW chips and Beans!!!

https://1.bp.blogspot.com/_DTx19ZFvF_0/SLBbuJBOeDI/AAAAAAAAAAY/Z3f6w_TGppM/s400/DSC02508.JPG

quorn sausage and Beans Bake

This is from the SW website lifeline online.
Its nice and I enjoyed it but i think next time I will go with using the Heinz mexican beans and take out the onions but heres the recipe.

Free on Green and add 6 syns if not using the cheese as a Healthy extra.

Ingredients-

675g Potatoes, peeled and Quartered.
6 quorn saisages
Fry light
2 Medium onions, chopped
2 cans of baked beans
1tsp chilli powder
168g reduced fat chedder cheese sliced
Salt and pepper

Preheat the oven to 200. Boil potatoes till tender.
Meanwhile, fry or grill the qorn sausages in fry light turning occasionally for 10-15 mins until cooked through.
Fry the onions in fry light until soft, cut the qorn sausages into litle slices and place in an oven proof dish.
Mix in the baked beans and chilli powder.
Top the mixture with Onions and then cover with the sliced cheese.
Drain the potatoes then mash and add seasoning (i added paprika).
Once mashed spread on top of the cheese layer and bake for 30 mins until golden on the top.


https://1.bp.blogspot.com/_DTx19ZFvF_0/SLA_m7vvkDI/AAAAAAAAAAQ/jwNgzdcK1fs/s400/DSC02506.JPG

Chick pea and Aubergine bake

FREE ON GREEN.

Ingredients:-
x2 large aubergines
x2 large onions chopped
x3 garlic cloves crushed
x2 cans chopped tomatoes (the 400g ones)
x2 cans Chickpeas drained (the 400g ones)
Salt and pepper
x3 tbs of olive oil
and the GOD... Frylight

To make:-
Set your oven to pre heat at 250.

Cut the aubergine length ways and sprinkle with salt to sweat them out.
Leave for half an hour.
Whilst doing this, cut up your onions and garlic and fry for about 10 Min's until golden brown.
Once aubergines are ready, wash the sweat and salt off and then cut into cubes and also fry these until brown.

Bung everything together and sprinkle 3 tablespoons of olive oil over them, i haven't counted these syns as this does make a HUGE 4 people possible 6 serving but you can do if you want.

Put in the oven for 60 mins and then serve with rice yum yum yum!!!



hope this helps some people. xxxx


----------



## 4magpies

Woah! Thanks mrs Q.

I love kerdigree and that bean, quorn bake looks fab.

xxx


----------



## Elli21

Hmmm MrsQ....ive just eaten my big roast dinner, but my mouth is now watering!! Mmmm i have to make that oreo cheesecake!!!


----------



## Elli21

I dont weigh in either for two weeks now, as its so busy here....both my babies birthdays! My boy is 3 tomorrow! BBQs. Days out. Etc Etc.
xx


----------



## Naya69

little help ladies ive just had a chicken tikka kabab with salad and mild saurce on nan bread how many syns is that???


----------



## pip holder

Hi lovelies:flower: hope everyone ok and enjoying the weather :thumbup:
I've been stuck inside painting all day - not even my own house. :dohh:
Been quite good today, pasta salad and skinless chicken breast and am having chicken again for tea in a moment with a bottle of corona :blush:

Are we all watching the footy? I'm watching it twice as have recorded it for OH cos he's in work, LO in his England romper suit :haha:

Anyway enjoy xx


----------



## kimbobaloobob

MRS Q do you mind if i add the recipes to the first page?
x


----------



## Elli21

Naya....is it from the kebab shop?


----------



## MrsQ

kimbobaloobob said:


> MRS Q do you mind if i add the recipes to the first page?
> x

Of course not. Thats why i popped them up here.
If i do any more recipes i will pop them up here with pics as i think pics really help you see how yummy the food really is?

Also girls honestly try the oreo cookie cheesecake its YUMMY and for me? better than any shop bought caKE!

I made a Nandos marinade kebab the other day and forgot the take pics so when i do it again i will pop it up here.


Anyone got any targets this month? My target this month is to try and get in the 16s (am currently 17.8) but as i am breastfeeding i should be able to shift that really quick.
xxxx


----------



## Elli21

I just want to be in the 14s...hit my 1 stone mark too. Im 4lbs away from it. :happydance:


----------



## MrsQ

whats this facebook page people are on about? xxx


----------



## africaqueen

MrsQ said:


> whats this facebook page people are on about? xxx

Never heard of it?? im on FB all the time tho. lol.

All those recipes look yummy MrsQ:winkwink:
My target this mth is to be in the 16's too. I have 5lb to lose to be there:happydance:

xxx


----------



## MrsQ

Done some more baking today!

Slimming world syn free Quiche EE this is my staple and i always have one in the fridge for a quick fix.

https://4.bp.blogspot.com/_DTx19ZFvF_0/S9Arxz9qLEI/AAAAAAAAADA/lItmIHyu6QE/s320/P1020782.JPG

x4 eggs,
500g tub of cottage cheese,
bacon
mushroom.
Onion
Sweetcorn or anything free you fancy.

Mix the eggs together, but just enough to mix them, don't beat them or anything. Add the cottage cheese to the egg. Fry light the mushrooms and bacon and onion (cut the bacon into bits)
then add to the mixture and pour into a flan/quiche dish.

Cook on 200 for 1/2 hour or until firm to the touch.

yum yum

ngredients.
Water,
x4 chicken stock cubes
Onions x2
Medium curry powder
x1 leek
frozen mixed vegetables
x2 tbsp Tomatoe Puree
x6 tbls Cous cous
x6 tbs Green lentils
X6 tbs Pearl barley
Fry light

Pop smoe fry light in a big saucepan, chop up your onions quite fine, then pop them in the saucepan and fry for a few mins, add a tablespoon of curry powder and fry them both for a few mins.
Add water (not sure how much but I have included a pic so you can see roughly how much.)
https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_DTx19ZFvF_0/TBSu7lpm0AI/AAAAAAAAADs/HrOdgcrDnEY/s320/P1030065.JPG

Add 4 chicken stock cubes. Leave to heat ont he boil.
Then add your cut up leeks, pearl barley, tomatoe puree, cous cous, mixed veg (not sure how much i put in i just chuck in however many i feel) and green lentils and again leave to boil and cook.
Leave for a good hour on simmer. At some point there will be a film of skin at the top just scrape that out and pop in the bin.

Voila! It makes LOADS of soup so i wouldnt count the puree but its 1 syn for the whole soup! Pearl Barley is free on green and ee but 5 syns for 28g on red.

Lovely jubbly. https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_DTx19ZFvF_0/TBSvHpuWTQI/AAAAAAAAAD0/t56ffeD-XNU/s320/P1030067.JPG


----------



## MrsQ

africaqueen said:


> MrsQ said:
> 
> 
> whats this facebook page people are on about? xxx
> 
> Never heard of it?? im on FB all the time tho. lol.
> 
> All those recipes look yummy MrsQ:winkwink:
> My target this mth is to be in the 16's too. I have 5lb to lose to be there:happydance:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Oh so you may get there before me :p I love that I have someone else who is about same as me and we can kind of see if we are doing it right or wrong?

What do you eventually want to get down to?

I was 11 stone at my 21st birthday and 13 stone when i first met my husband 4 years ago. I am 30 next March eeeeek and would so love to be able to wear my 21st birthday slinky long black dress again for that!

Anyone wanna share before and during pics?
xxxx


----------



## Naya69

Elli21 said:


> Naya....is it from the kebab shop?


yer and it was the most tastyest thing ive had in ages well worth it but after that and a burger and 8 bottles of wkd i went on my wii fit and ive lost another 2lbs since friday :happydance:

rezzzzult!!!!


----------



## Naya69

MrsQ said:


> whats this facebook page people are on about? xxx

hi i think its this iam a fan off it .... its slimming worlds official page :happydance:



https://www.facebook.com/#!/slimmingworld?ref=search


----------



## africaqueen

MrsQ said:


> africaqueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsQ said:
> 
> 
> whats this facebook page people are on about? xxx
> 
> Never heard of it?? im on FB all the time tho. lol.
> 
> All those recipes look yummy MrsQ:winkwink:
> My target this mth is to be in the 16's too. I have 5lb to lose to be there:happydance:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Oh so you may get there before me :p I love that I have someone else who is about same as me and we can kind of see if we are doing it right or wrong?
> 
> What do you eventually want to get down to?
> 
> I was 11 stone at my 21st birthday and 13 stone when i first met my husband 4 years ago. I am 30 next March eeeeek and would so love to be able to wear my 21st birthday slinky long black dress again for that!
> 
> Anyone wanna share before and during pics?
> xxxxClick to expand...


Yeah i like the fact our weight is pretty similar too 
I am 30 next may so we are virtually the same age aswell AND my target weight is 11 stones too!! I was 11 stones when i was 19 and sooo wanna get back there. Can't believe how similar we are! lol

Well i am feeling a little hungover today after just 3 glasses of wine!? so im going to be craving junk food so gonna drop by aldi and get some more fruit and try making that delish quiche 

I have eaten nothing yet but gonna heat up 2 baked potato halves with low fat cheese and have them in a min xxx


----------



## tuesday

MrsQ said:


> Done some more baking today!
> 
> Slimming world syn free Quiche EE this is my staple and i always have one in the fridge for a quick fix.
> 
> https://4.bp.blogspot.com/_DTx19ZFvF_0/S9Arxz9qLEI/AAAAAAAAADA/lItmIHyu6QE/s320/P1020782.JPG

Looking forward to making this, thank you :thumbup:


----------



## minnie83

wow MrsQ, you have been busy in the kitchen! Thanks for those, they look yum :munch:

I'm aiming to get my first half stone this week, I need to lose 2.5lbs for it so I'm on a mission! I WANT that sticker! :rofl: I'd like to get down to 10st, but I think I'd settle for 11. That's what I weighed when I was at college, and looking back at pictures I looked so thin compared to now.

Well done everyone on their losses, shall we go for 20+lbs next week???


----------



## catkin1508

sorry for the delay- 

elli21- yes please include me!!

Glad everyone is doing well- im back on track!! im also aiming for 11 stone- i have about 3 stone to go to ge there!! im aiming for by the end of the year!!


----------



## lucky3

I'm aiming for about 11 stone too!! though, tbh I would settle for 12 and a half and just being "overweight" for the moment!!

I am aiming to be back down to 14 ish (6 stone loss) by?? I'll see how this week's losing goes!


----------



## kimbobaloobob

i dont even have a target :dohh: but ill quite happily settle for what ever my weight is when im in a size 12/14 clothes :). Well ive had a triple christening today which means lots and lots of bad things, i tried to be good. But i wasnt :) but i had lots of super speeds in mind to help me atleast maintain (asda are doing the honeydew melons for £1 at the moment :thumbsup: and i have a asda a 15 minute walk away so hopefully i can walk it all away


----------



## CocoaOne

I've only just realised that we've moved! Elli - can you add me to the front page please? I've lost 4lb so far and my weigh in day is Tuesday. I lost 0.5 last Tuesday. Thank you!

Week has been ok so far, few mishaps -I'm just not motivated enough! Although.... I finally fit in some of my pre-pregnancy clothes, so I've got to work hard to lose the last stone and a bit. Need to go and read all the posts I've missed!


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome back Cocoa, wondered where u had got to ;-)

I have been a bit naughty today and ate 3 cadburys choc biccies :-( needed a sugar fix tho and could not resist... gonna be extra good tomoz and tue an wed 

xxx


----------



## lucky3

africaqueen said:


> Welcome back Cocoa, wondered where u had got to ;-)
> 
> I have been a bit naughty today and ate 3 cadburys choc biccies :-( needed a sugar fix tho and could not resist... gonna be extra good tomoz and tue an wed
> 
> xxx

hey a little bit of what you fancy does you good ;)!!


----------



## kimbobaloobob

as long as you enjoyed it AQ ;)


----------



## africaqueen

I did enjoy them biccies. lol. Luckily i ate 3 and not the entire packet so im making a lil progress! lol.
Im snacking on melon now so back to being good. 
My own fault i dnt have any syns left after having a few wines and a chinese yesterday... grrrr. when will i learn to make them last me the wk?!

How have u girls done today?

xxx


----------



## kimbobaloobob

sometimes it does you good to have a bad week, then the next week you kick start your body and get a bigger loss :shrug:


----------



## africaqueen

kimbobaloobob said:


> sometimes it does you good to have a bad week, then the next week you kick start your body and get a bigger loss :shrug:

Oooh here's hoping for that! hehe xxx


----------



## kimbobaloobob

and if not just remember... you enjoyed it :D


----------



## catkin1508

Just got up and realised our food shop isn't being delivered till tommoro!! Might have to take a stroll to the shops to buy some syn free bits to keep me going just for today......having a real negative day today :0(. Think lack of sleep isnt helping- so need to avoid the choccie at the shops!!!


----------



## MrsQ

catkin1508 said:


> Just got up and realised our food shop isn't being delivered till tommoro!! Might have to take a stroll to the shops to buy some syn free bits to keep me going just for today......having a real negative day today :0(. Think lack of sleep isnt helping- so need to avoid the choccie at the shops!!!

i can sympathise with lack of sleep but as they always say try and sleep when baby sleeps. Sometimes you cant but if you can it DOES help. 

AQ hey as long as you enjoyed the biccies then thats the main thing.


We have £4 to our name till friday pmsl. So i am going to get potatoes,salad and pitta bread (we have cheese etc in the fridge). Just working out my meals with what i have in the freezer and fridge.
Oh what a lovely life.... and the government are taking away the little we do get so its gonna get worse. xxx


----------



## CocoaOne

MrsQ - do you plan your meals for the week/month? Tends to be a bit boring, but it really keeps costs and food waste down. And if all else fails- beans on wholemeal toast, beans with jacket potato, pasta & passata are all cheap and filling and free on green! I don't eat a lot of meat, so find that keeps costs down

Catkin- steer away from the choc!


----------



## MrsQ

i tend to plan them weekly so i know what i have in the cupboards lol.
xxxx


----------



## kimbobaloobob

whoo finally up todat with mrs q's recipes lol
thank you :kiss: think i may go and make some pancakes now :)


----------



## kimbobaloobob

argh i hate not having the money to cook 'nice' things. we live on 'poor mans food' towards the end of the month.... otherwise known as pasta :haha:


----------



## MrsQ

yup i am doing my pasta sauce that i posted with the rotting veggies haha!


i made stuffed peppers last night which was really nice.

i got a yellow pepper and cut the top off and in half.
Made the cous cous with a cup of cous cous and a cup of hot water with chicken stock. Frylighted some red onions and some of the top of the yellow pepper.
added them and some sultanas and salt and pepper.

Baked the peppers and it was a lovely meal.
xxx
 



Attached Files:







P1030068.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## catkin1508

managed to avoid the choccie however have bought myself a weight watchers luxury chocie brownie pudding from iceland- 5 syns for the tub so if im good all day going to have that for pudding tonight!! Thought that might keep me on track for the day!!


----------



## kimbobaloobob

if my mums craving chocolate she has a hot chocolate to take the edge of xx


----------



## Elli21

Hot chocolate is fab!! I have it too to fix my sweet cravings.
I also love chocca mocca skinnies :)


----------



## Elli21

Right Syners...new week!!

This weeks loss's are all ready to be filled :D

CocoaOne - your added :)
CatKin - can i have ur details please? how much u have lost so far, and what day you get weighed, then i can add u on :)
:thumbup:


----------



## Elli21

Pip...Naya...Plumfairy...fingers crossed for u all!!!

Can one of you let me know this weeks password so i can update the first post pleaseeee!! xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Catkin- well done for avoiding the choc ;-)

MrsQ- I knw what u mean about being on a tight food budget. Our budget for me and dh is £30 a wk and its crap! I find it hard to vary my diet too much to be honest. I have a few peppers in the fridge tho and some couscous left, so i may well make that roasted pepper thingy as it looked lovely  I went the shops today and it was mix and match on the fruit at the cheap grocers, so i got a punnet of strawberries and a load of seedless grapes for £1!!! I am so chuffed with a bargain! lol. I will deffo be stocking up from this grocers when we do our main shop on wed 

So far today i have eaten tinned spaghetti on toast for brekky and iv had a apple and a banana. I am going to have some chicken and a mullerlight for lunch and do that pepper thingy with some iceland chicken kebabs for tea 

Thanks for all the fab recipes MrsQ! Got a load of eggs still so might try that quiche out aswell xxx


----------



## MrsQ

oh what a good idea. i may go into town on friday (when hubs gets paid hehehe) and see if there is the friday market on for fruit. I know they are doing honeydew melons in asda £1 this week! xxxx


----------



## Naya69

thanks elli and yer i will get the password fingers crossed ive lost big since i put on 2 1/2 last week xx


----------



## africaqueen

Good luck for your weigh in Pip, Naya and plumfairy 
Hope u all have good losses.

Im gonna try and make the quiche with the recipe that MrsQ gave us 

xxx


----------



## Elli21

Right, seeing as for this week and next week i have it as "holiday" from weigh ins...we are using everything up in our freezer, so i can defrost it, clean it, and then restock it with slimming world friendly things.

Tonight we have weightwatchers pies....:wacko: i dont even want to know how many syns one of those are! 
But apart from these pies, most of the frozen stuff is just meat and veg. So not going to be too bad!!

Shopping day tomorrow...i got to check dates etc so i dont have to freeze anything :lol:


----------



## africaqueen

Mmm pie... lol. I went past sayers today and could of killed for a meat an potato pasty! lol.

I have my syn free cheese an onion quiche in the oven so gonna have some of that for tea with a few iceland chicken an pepper kebabs 

Oooh cnt wait for the updates from the girls that are gettin weighed tonight 

xxx


----------



## MrsQ

africaqueen said:


> Good luck for your weigh in Pip, Naya and plumfairy
> Hope u all have good losses.
> 
> Im gonna try and make the quiche with the recipe that MrsQ gave us
> 
> xxx

hope u enjoy it. xxx


----------



## Elli21

I cant wait for updates either!! :)


----------



## africaqueen

OMG MrsQ, just ate some of the quiche with my kebabs and talk about yummy!
I added some low fat grated cheese and onions to it an it was bloody delicious 

xxx


----------



## Naya69

well iam back and lost 4lbs :happydance: iam well chuffed as i went well over my syns on saturday so very happy with that, was gonna have chippy for tea but its shut gutted!! so will have to make do with wedges for tea :D

THE PASSWORD IS PRAWN


----------



## africaqueen

Well done Naya!! excellent xxx


----------



## SmileyShazza

Hi ladies

Well I've had the worst day ever :(

Started off with a visit from AF which is the one thing I didn't want :cry: that put me in a terrible mood and my days eating hasn't been good.

I had some chocolate cake at work and have had some mini chocolate eggs :nope:

I didn't plan my meals out because I haven't been shopping and we had run out of a lot of the stuff I would usually have :growlmad: I didn't have anything I could take for lunch but I did choose a salad with egg and ham at work.

For tea I'm going to have quorn sausages with some potato wedges (3 syns) and peas

Ok I suppose reading back it wasn't _*so*_ bad but am going to reign it back in now and get back on track. I've got four days till weigh in so hopefully if I can be sensible between now and then I can make up for my little blip today.


----------



## africaqueen

Smiley, u have not been too bad at all and i am very sorry af showed :-( I knw exactly how u are feeling as i am feeling low myself tonight. Dh works away and im sat here eating choc cos feel very low about getting nowhere with ttc. ((hugs))

I am going to get back on track tomoz aswell xxx


----------



## SmileyShazza

Tomorrow is a new day AQ - I think it is quite normal to have these minor blips and on the plus side I realise that I have slipped up a little and have told myself I can pull myself back over the good side again.

Usually if I am on a diet and slip up I give in but I am determined that I am not going to give up this time. I should be able to to easily make up for the naughty stuff I've had today over the rest of the week although I doubt I will lose anything because I always gain weight when AF comes to visit because of water retention.

Not only does she make us miserable by arriving but then gives us all these extra reasons to be annoyed while she's here :growlmad:


----------



## MrsQ

smileyshazza. the good thing is you noticed what was happening and took charge. Its when a bad day is 2 days is a week is a month and before you know it your back and heavier than before trust me i have been there.

AQ and SS I really hope you get your BFP's soon. I dont know either of your historys but have you tried ovulations sticks? They worked for me. xxx


----------



## MrsQ

africaqueen said:


> OMG MrsQ, just ate some of the quiche with my kebabs and talk about yummy!
> I added some low fat grated cheese and onions to it an it was bloody delicious
> 
> xxx

nice huh? I think it tastes just as good as a bought one! only syn free baby yea!!!


----------



## africaqueen

SmileyShazza said:


> Tomorrow is a new day AQ - I think it is quite normal to have these minor blips and on the plus side I realise that I have slipped up a little and have told myself I can pull myself back over the good side again.
> 
> Usually if I am on a diet and slip up I give in but I am determined that I am not going to give up this time. I should be able to to easily make up for the naughty stuff I've had today over the rest of the week although I doubt I will lose anything because I always gain weight when AF comes to visit because of water retention.
> 
> Not only does she make us miserable by arriving but then gives us all these extra reasons to be annoyed while she's here :growlmad:

I knw! i HATE the witch. Praying she stays away for me this mth... gonna test in a few days:blush:

Yep iv accepted tonight is a no go and from tomorrow il be back on track as il plan my menu better and try not get so depressed over things. Hard tho when the world seems to be pregnant... ah well, hope its our time soon xxx


----------



## africaqueen

MrsQ said:


> smileyshazza. the good thing is you noticed what was happening and took charge. Its when a bad day is 2 days is a week is a month and before you know it your back and heavier than before trust me i have been there.
> 
> AQ and SS I really hope you get your BFP's soon. I dont know either of your historys but have you tried ovulations sticks? They worked for me. xxx

Thanks MrsQ.
i lost a baby in Jan due to the pregnancy being ectopic so lost left tube too. Had been trying to conceive for a long time as i have pcos too.
I always get O pain luckily so i knw when i have O'd but opks are fab if u dnt get any warning. Here's hoping losing some weight helps me get preggo fast! lol

xxx


----------



## MrsQ

oh hunny (((HUGS))) I hope you get your + soon i really do. I cannot imagine what you went through and hope you get your angel soon! xxxxx


----------



## lucky3

Naya69 said:


> well iam back and lost 4lbs :happydance: iam well chuffed as i went well over my syns on saturday so very happy with that, was gonna have chippy for tea but its shut gutted!! so will have to make do with wedges for tea :D
> 
> THE PASSWORD IS PRAWN

FANtastic, what a great start to the week :happydance: !!


----------



## Naya69

thanks people just updated my weight on the slimmig world website and i love the fact it shows you what weight you will be if you carry on lossing the weight amount you do.

it says i will be slim by christmas ..... i really do hope so ive never been skinny wounder what its like lol x


----------



## Elli21

Yayyy!! Well done Naya...:) Updated first post.

Ill catch up on posts later, got to put the shopping away :) (i had to pop on here to see how weigh ins went :)


----------



## Naya69

ive just notice the receipe section what a brilliant way of doing it :thumbsup: 

might give the oreo cheese cke a go :)'


----------



## MrsQ

well done hunny!!! i hope i loose that much too!

Also try the oreo cheesecake i just had two slices for my syns mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Pink1981

Naya69 said:


> thanks people just updated my weight on the slimmig world website and i love the fact it shows you what weight you will be if you carry on lossing the weight amount you do.
> 
> it says i will be slim by christmas ..... i really do hope so ive never been skinny wounder what its like lol x

..... runs off to check sw website!!


----------



## africaqueen

Anyone knw how pip and plumfairy got on with their weigh in's? Hope they both did well 

xxx


----------



## catkin1508

Hi Elli- only lost 4lbs so far and i get weighed on a friday morning. Well done to all who weighed tonight, i ended up at a friends for dinner so no ive gone way ove the syns- i always feel like my friends are trying to fatten me up a bit more- i know ive only given birth a month ago but god i want to shift some of this weight!! Think the 9/10 months of being pregnant and overdoing it on all the crap i ate have caught up with me!! Oh well back on the plan and hoping the weight starts shifting 

xxxx


----------



## catkin1508

p.s Like to point out my friend is a size 8 with a 5 month old son- its not fair (stomping foot) she gave birth and the weight just feel off!!!


----------



## Elli21

catkin - your added hun. xx


----------



## africaqueen

Some women are just built differently and lose weigh easier Cat, but id rather the flab and a beautiful baby in my arms anyday ;-)

xxx


----------



## catkin1508

Very true AQ. After the months we spent trying im very glad he is here!! WHats this oreo cheesecake then sounds yummy???


----------



## africaqueen

catkin1508 said:


> Very true AQ. After the months we spent trying im very glad he is here!! WHats this oreo cheesecake then sounds yummy???

:winkwink: I cnt wait to have that feeling:hugs:

The Oreo cheesecake recipe is on the 1st page of this thread, which now holds all our recipes  its delish!

xxx


----------



## kimbobaloobob

recipe on first page under deserts ;)


----------



## CocoaOne

I lost *2.5lbs* this week! :dance: Only 0.5lbs shy of half a stone lost. 

I really must try some of those recipes- they all look fab!


----------



## Elli21

Brilliant CocoaOne...:) Updated first post 4 u xx


----------



## africaqueen

CocoaOne said:


> I lost *2.5lbs* this week! :dance: Only 0.5lbs shy of half a stone lost.
> 
> I really must try some of those recipes- they all look fab!

Well done Cocoa! thats fab xxx


----------



## SmileyShazza

Well done on the loss Cocoa :happydance:

Right back on track today :)

Have put yesterday down to hormones and lets face it we have no bloody control over them!

Today I'm having an EE day and my menu looks like this:

*Breakfast*: Fat Free Natural Yoghurt with Blueberries
*Lunch*: Lean ham sandwich made with two slices wholemeal bread, scraping extra light mayo so I don't have any spread, scraping of low fat lemon and coriander houmous (1 syn) and salad. Fresh Strawberries.
*Dinner*: Roasted Vegetable Pasta with a couple of Laughing Cow Light Triangles melted through it.

*Snacks*: Fresh apricots, Plums, Sliced Cucumber, Cherry Tomatoes.

I've set myself by 3 syns to have two cups of coffee with low fat coffee whitener in them at work today.

Feeling motivated again after my blip yesterday :D


----------



## Elli21

Shazza...the roasted veg pasta sounds really yum!!!

Ive had melon and coffee for breakfast...

Ive got a pasta in sauce for lunch 

And for dinner, ive marinaded some chicken drumsticks and thighs in a spicy sauce throughout the night, going to have them with rice and vegetables.

Fruit bowl for afters if i need it.

:happydance: 
Had two naughty days...now to get back on the wagon!!


----------



## MrsQ

hey girls.
I am still on form. Really pleased with myself :)


----------



## SmileyShazza

Elli21 said:


> Shazza...the roasted veg pasta sounds really yum!!!

It is lush!

Just put big chunks of vegetables I use red/yellow/orange/green peppers, Red Onion, Cherry Tomatoes, mushrooms and courgettes but you can use different veggies if you like. Spray them with Frylight and then put in either a ovenproof dish or on a baking tray on top of some foil and roast them for about 25 minutes.

Whack those into some cooked pasta of your choice and then just take two or three low fat cheese triangles (I always use Laughing Cow extra Light as you get 6 of those as a HEA) and add whilst the pasta is hot. Stir it round until the triangle has melted and it makes a lovely creamy cheesy style coating to the pasta https://www.smileyvault.com/albums/character/smiley-vault-character-015.gif

You could always use the triangles with some cooked mushrooms and chopped ham or cooked gammon/bacon to make a cheesy ham/bacon & mushroom pasta :)


----------



## Naya69

Elli21 said:


> Shazza...the roasted veg pasta sounds really yum!!!
> 
> Ive had melon and coffee for breakfast...
> 
> Ive got a pasta in sauce for lunch
> 
> And for dinner, ive marinaded some chicken drumsticks and thighs in a spicy sauce throughout the night, going to have them with rice and vegetables.
> 
> Fruit bowl for afters if i need it.
> 
> :happydance:
> Had two naughty days...now to get back on the wagon!!


whats the spicey saurce your using iam trying to find things to marinade my chicken in so its not plain tasting with my rice x


----------



## Plumfairy

Hellooo.. I put on 3lb this week! Combo of things I think... Wore jeans to weigh in instead of leggins as came straight from working and also drank about 3 litres of water beforehand too... Oh, and had a few doughnuts at the weekend...! :blush: But this week Im back in business and WILL lose it again! :D xxxx


----------



## Naya69

never mind we all have our bad weeks :) x


----------



## Elli21

Naya69 said:


> Elli21 said:
> 
> 
> Shazza...the roasted veg pasta sounds really yum!!!
> 
> Ive had melon and coffee for breakfast...
> 
> Ive got a pasta in sauce for lunch
> 
> And for dinner, ive marinaded some chicken drumsticks and thighs in a spicy sauce throughout the night, going to have them with rice and vegetables.
> 
> Fruit bowl for afters if i need it.
> 
> :happydance:
> Had two naughty days...now to get back on the wagon!!
> 
> 
> whats the spicey saurce your using iam trying to find things to marinade my chicken in so its not plain tasting with my rice xClick to expand...

The sauce is a smoked habanero sauce
We got it from lidl i think...:)
It says mild on the bottle, but that is no way mild!! So dont use too much :lol:


----------



## Elli21

Plumfairy said:


> Hellooo.. I put on 3lb this week! Combo of things I think... Wore jeans to weigh in instead of leggins as came straight from working and also drank about 3 litres of water beforehand too... Oh, and had a few doughnuts at the weekend...! :blush: But this week Im back in business and WILL lose it again! :D xxxx

Dont worry about it. :hugs:
If you think that a full bladder can weigh up to 1lb! and jeans are about 4lbs heavier than a pair of leggings...i dont think you did badly at all :) xx


----------



## catkin1508

back on track today- and discovered ww do a choc mousse for 62 cals- calculator puts it at 3 syns!! good for a choccie fix!! trying to avoid chocolate bars as they never seem big enough!! going to bake the oreo cheesecake at the weekend. It looks soooo good.


----------



## africaqueen

Plumfairy, u can get back ontrack ;-)

I have had a VERY naughty day today... feeling pre menstral so was craving junk... went to wales for the day and ended up eating 3 peices of KFC Chicken and some chips... then had a cornetto too :-( really enjoyed it but proper buggered up this wk. I have been feeling down this past few days. Not going to class 2moz. Feel low enough without being told iv gained weight for a fiver... so gonna get back ontrack frm 2moz and go next wed. Need to get my head together.

Glad everyone else is being good tho! xxx


----------



## tiggertea

I did my mid-week weigh yesterday. haven't lost anything. 
I'm beginning to wonder if SW is ever gonna work for me?!


----------



## Naya69

well i was having a great and then it went wrong i had egg on toast for dinner and then went out with my dad for a meal and had steak with jacket and salad but then i had a chocolate fudge cake with ice cream i really enjoyed it but iam gonna have to have no syns for the next few days to cover it hope it works :) x


----------



## africaqueen

tiggertea said:


> I did my mid-week weigh yesterday. haven't lost anything.
> I'm beginning to wonder if SW is ever gonna work for me?!

Tigger, can u show us a example of your diet? it deffo works if followed properly so maybe it would help if we had a lil look for u? xxx


----------



## catkin1508

OMG just found this page https://myweb.tiscali.co.uk/seablue/slimmingworldrecipes.pdf got some really good recipes- good as a search thread in case u need some ideas!!


----------



## tiggertea

I had our group leader or whatever she'd be called look on Thurs and she can't understand it. I'm following pretty well. I think it may be because what I'm eating hasn't really changed, I ate more healthily than I thought all along!! With the result that my body sees this as "normal" and so won't shed the lbs :shrug: Think that may be why *whispers* weight watchers seemed to have more of an effect on me.

I will type up my food diary tomorrow if I get the chance (haven't forgotten the siggy either - been hectic around here of late!!)


----------



## Elli21

tiggertea...it will be interesting to see your food diary, but if you feel WW works better for you than you should do whats best for you :) xx


----------



## Elli21

africaqueen said:


> Plumfairy, u can get back ontrack ;-)
> 
> I have had a VERY naughty day today... feeling pre menstral so was craving junk... went to wales for the day and ended up eating 3 peices of KFC Chicken and some chips... then had a cornetto too :-( really enjoyed it but proper buggered up this wk. I have been feeling down this past few days. Not going to class 2moz. *Feel low enough without being told iv gained weight for a fiver... so gonna get back ontrack frm 2moz and go next wed. Need to get my head together.*
> Glad everyone else is being good tho! xxx

:hugs: You might surprise yourself!!! 


I just wanted to let you know, if you didnt already, that if you havent booked it off or if you dont get in touch with your SW consultant to say your ill or something you'll have to pay for it the next time you go! 
I found this out cos i ended up paying the 9.90 the next week xx


----------



## kimbobaloobob

AQ you should still go hun. We have a new members talk at ours (dont know if everyone has one????) if ive had a bad week i sit in on that and it really helps


----------



## minnie83

I'm dreading tonight. I was doing so well all week and last night I pigged out on chocolate :nope: Feel like I've really let myself down now, even though I enjoyed it at the time. :dohh:


----------



## MrsQ

lol as long as you enjoyed it. good luck hun. 

Honestly people make the oreo cheesecake its great if you feel like pigging. 
I am due for a visit from the witch today and had two slices of my cheesecake last night lol and didnt feel like i needed any more.

xxx


----------



## MrsQ

AQ did you go?
xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

MrsQ said:


> AQ did you go?
> xxxx

My class is not intill 7 tonight but i am not going tonight.
Was up last night with upset stomick and sickness and when i woke up this morning my cyst on my eye(which im waiting for my date for the op) is even bigger and really swollen :-( feel like utter crap today and very low. Been crying all morning over the baby(or lack of) situation too and i cannot face being told i have gained. Even if i gained 1lb id be gutted cos got too much stress and cnt be a failure at this too:nope:

I have eaten nowt yet cos felt too sick but gonna try some fruit in a min.

Il call my leader later and let her knw im not well enough and il go back next wk. Will still be sticking to the plan from today tho and keeping a diary etc.

Good luck to everyone who gets weighed tonight xxx


----------



## lucky3

africaqueen said:


> MrsQ said:
> 
> 
> AQ did you go?
> xxxx
> 
> My class is not intill 7 tonight but i am not going tonight.
> Was up last night with upset stomick and sickness and when i woke up this morning my cyst on my eye(which im waiting for my date for the op) is even bigger and really swollen :-( feel like utter crap today and very low. Been crying all morning over the baby(or lack of) situation too and i cannot face being told i have gained. Even if i gained 1lb id be gutted cos got too much stress and cnt be a failure at this too:nope:
> 
> I have eaten nowt yet cos felt too sick but gonna try some fruit in a min.
> 
> Il call my leader later and let her knw im not well enough and il go back next wk. Will still be sticking to the plan from today tho and keeping a diary etc.
> 
> Good luck to everyone who gets weighed tonight xxxClick to expand...

Big hugs AQ, hope you feel better soon. Don't worry about a minor blip as it'll all sort itself by next week if you stick to plan. I know how easy it is to let one slip become a chocolate boxful!! But I know you're stronger than that!

We're all with you!! x


----------



## CocoaOne

Hope you feel better soon hun :hugs:


----------



## Pink1981

africaqueen said:


> MrsQ said:
> 
> 
> AQ did you go?
> xxxx
> 
> My class is not intill 7 tonight but i am not going tonight.
> Was up last night with upset stomick and sickness and when i woke up this morning my cyst on my eye(which im waiting for my date for the op) is even bigger and really swollen :-( feel like utter crap today and very low. Been crying all morning over the baby(or lack of) situation too and i cannot face being told i have gained. Even if i gained 1lb id be gutted cos got too much stress and cnt be a failure at this too:nope:
> 
> I have eaten nowt yet cos felt too sick but gonna try some fruit in a min.
> 
> Il call my leader later and let her knw im not well enough and il go back next wk. Will still be sticking to the plan from today tho and keeping a diary etc.
> 
> Good luck to everyone who gets weighed tonight xxxClick to expand...

Big big :hugs: Hope you feel better soon xxx


----------



## Pink1981

Well i really didnt want to do to class today but i did and and i lost 2lbs and got my stone award!! I'm chuffed to bits! :happydance:


----------



## africaqueen

Pink1981 said:


> Well i really didnt want to do to class today but i did and and i lost 2lbs and got my stone award!! I'm chuffed to bits! :happydance:

WELL DONE!!! That's fantastic!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Im going shopping now to stock up on fruit an meat etc and im gonna be good from today  Hope to have lost 2-3lb when i return to class next wk.
Im down but im not out yet 

xxx


----------



## kimbobaloobob

:hug: AQ and well done pink :D


----------



## SmileyShazza

Hope you feel better soon AQ :hugs:

Well last night I didn't end up having my roasted vegetable pasta as OH decided he wanted steak and potato wedges so that what we had. Still came within plan though so that was ok :)

Sorry for being a bit quiet guys have had a busy few days! We&#8217;ve been sorting some stuff out at home as we are having new carpets put in on Friday so it&#8217;s been a bit manic to say the least.

Today is an EE day and my menu looks like this: 

*Breakfast: *Fat free natural yoghurt with fresh raspberries and blueberries
*Lunch: *2 slices of wholemeal bread (HEB) made into a thick sandwich with extra lean ham and loads of salad. Literally a scraping of extra light mayo on one piece of bread. A piece of fruit probably a banana.
*Dinner:* Pasta with bacon pieces, mushrooms and a couple of laughing Cow Extra Light triangles melted into it.

*Snacks:* I have got the following to choose from (won&#8217;t have them all!) fresh strawberries, fresh apricots, cherry tomatoes, cucumber slices, blueberries, raspberries or an orange.

I&#8217;m not expecting to lose anything this week as it is that time of the month but am hoping that I will see a good loss next week to make up for it. Just need to stay on track and keep the motivation up :D


----------



## MrsQ

awwww hugs AQ and well bloody done pink!!!!

Well ladies you may be pleased to know i found a recipe for SYN FREE ICECREAM!!!

3 Eggs Separated
6-8 level Tbsp Splenda
A few drops of Vanilla Extract
350g Virtually Fat Free Fromage Frais

Whisk whites till stiff then fold in splenda with a metal spoon. 
Beat yolks and add vanilla, add to egg white and then fold in fromage frais.
Pour into a ice cream churn until mr whippy set or you can place in a freezer remembering to stir so the ice crystals don't set.

I am going to try it tonight!
xxxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls.

I have told my leader im feeling low and taking tonight off. She was fine about it.
I have stuck to the plan all day even tho i could of killed for a slab of choc before! lol.
This is my menu for today...

Brekky- x1 banana and cup of tea.

Lunch- wholemeal ham salad sandwich(bread heb and i made it massive by adding beetroot) 2 slices melon. Mullerlight yoghurt.

Tea- Roasted red pepper with couscous(mixed with a magi cube) and salad.

Super: syn free rice pudding(using hea and adding water)

Snacks- melon, strawberries and a apple 

Syns- 0

Ooh MrsQ, what is a icecream churn? i have the ingredients to make the ice cream but no churn... lol

xxx


----------



## CocoaOne

Oooo let us know how the ice cream is MrsQ!


----------



## Pink1981

Yeah! Would be lovely to have some on sunday! I'm cooking dh a fathers day meal (lord help me, dh usually cooks!) and we are having slimming world apple strudel which would be lovely with a bit of ice cream!!


----------



## sugarkane

Hi guys is there room for another? Im super excited ive found this site and have just read through this thread, the other was way to long.

Started SW about 4 weeks ago as I really need to shift my baby weight as was causing me alot of health problems. So far I have lost 14lb and I feel great, something really seems to be working this time round, fingers crossed it continues. :happydance:


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome Sugarkane! Yep the other thread got too long so we started afresh here and dnt use the other anymore ;-)

Well done on your loss! thats fab. I have lost 14lb too. Love the plan.

xxx


----------



## SmileyShazza

Welcome Sugarkane - congratulations on losing a stone already :)

This thread it really friendly and helpful - it's great to be able to share this journey with others :)


----------



## africaqueen

Smiley, how r u feeling today? hope af is not giving u too many probs.

I am still low but back on plan and determined to stick with it, as it raises my chances of conceiving naturally and if all else fails, i will be able to go on the IVF waiting list once i get my bmi down 

xxx


----------



## kimbobaloobob

well done sugarkane :D, weigh in in 1 hr :( i really dont feel up to it, i dont tend to eat after breakfast on weighin days, but i felt so faint today i had to have something... and because i do my shopping on thursdays i have no free snacks in so had to have crisps :( plus i had loads of water, dont know whats wrong with me havent felt like this in a long time


----------



## africaqueen

Good luck Kim  xxx


----------



## SmileyShazza

africaqueen said:


> Smiley, how r u feeling today? hope af is not giving u too many probs.

Thanks for asking hun, am doing pretty well today. Even though Monday AF was nasty and painful she then turned really quite light and has been lot nicer to me I think she'll be gone tomorrow :happydance:

I wrote in my journal today that I have decided two days moping, being snappy and down in the dumps is more than enough and that I need to pick myself up, dust myself off and get some PMA back.

I'm ditching all my ttc aids and going au natrel. I've decided to try and concentrate more on my weight loss and less on ttc as like you say losing some weight may help us get another bfp and I need to get my BMI down if I want to ever be able to get a referral. Plus if I am concentrating on my weight loss hopefully I'll be less stressed about the whole ttc rollercoaster.

https://www.smileyvault.com/albums/userpics/10594/fingerscrossed.gif we both get our :bfp: soon :hugs:

Good luck at WI Kim :)


----------



## catkin1508

awe smiley and AQ hope you get your bfp soon- we were trying for months and months before i finally got my BFP!! And i had lost 2 1/2 stone on SW then got my BFP and put it all on again!! He is worth it though- so the SW plan helped me twice over- well done to sugarkane on 14lbs already- im doing ok today- going to do some bbq bits for tea as its such nice weather! Im hoping for a loss on friday- even a 1lb is a step in the right direction!!!


----------



## MrsQ

africaqueen said:


> Hi girls.
> 
> I have told my leader im feeling low and taking tonight off. She was fine about it.
> I have stuck to the plan all day even tho i could of killed for a slab of choc before! lol.
> This is my menu for today...
> 
> Brekky- x1 banana and cup of tea.
> 
> Lunch- wholemeal ham salad sandwich(bread heb and i made it massive by adding beetroot) 2 slices melon. Mullerlight yoghurt.
> 
> Tea- Roasted red pepper with couscous(mixed with a magi cube) and salad.
> 
> Super: syn free rice pudding(using hea and adding water)
> 
> Snacks- melon, strawberries and a apple
> 
> Syns- 0
> 
> Ooh MrsQ, what is a icecream churn? i have the ingredients to make the ice cream but no churn... lol
> 
> xxx


try here

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Kenwood-IM200-Cream-Maker-capacity/dp/B0000C78PZ


----------



## sugarkane

Good Luck Kim and remember to go to the loo just before you get weighed. :winkwink:

I really hope those BFP comes soon for AQ and Smiley, ive been there and wouldnt wish the hoping and praying on anyone, id say it took me to my lowest point but keep your fingers and toes crossed. Im sure that channelling your energy into something other than the contstant pressure of ttc can only be a good thing. :hugs:


----------



## MrsQ

couldnt find any fromage frais so making it tomorrow. but in the meantime i am munching on my oreo cheesecake mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm. xxx


----------



## africaqueen

MrsQ, i have a whole tub of fromage frais that needs using today, but can i make the ice cream without a churn? probs not. lol. Would go nice with our strawberries later tho xxx


----------



## sugarkane

To make ice cream without a churn you need to take out the freezer about every 15 mins and wisk so ice crystals dont form, not to sure if its the same when using fromage frais though.


----------



## Elli21

Ughhhh!!

Im so shit!!

I just had a chicken/lamd shish kebab...it could have been worse, could have been a normal lamb donner!!
:(
It was yummy, but not worth this feeling.

Why dont i remember how this feels when i fancy something naughty???

FFS - i KNEW id go off track if i had 2 weeks off from group!!


----------



## sugarkane

Elli one slip up doesnt make you shit, just human lol, enjoy your evening and remember tomorrow is another day plus you have two weeks to get back on track.


----------



## Elli21

If it were the one then it'd be ok! But this last week has been a right off. :nope:
Thanks tho xx


----------



## africaqueen

Elli, u will be fine  i had a few bad days and im back ontrack now as im sure u will be.

Might just use up my fromage frais by adding some sweetner and putting on my strawberries as cba up an down checkin the ice cream. lol

xxx


----------



## MrsQ

africaqueen said:


> Elli, u will be fine  i had a few bad days and im back ontrack now as im sure u will be.
> 
> Might just use up my fromage frais by adding some sweetner and putting on my strawberries as cba up an down checkin the ice cream. lol
> 
> xxx

yea let us know how it goes hun

Eli dont beat yourself up

tomorrow is a new day
xxx


----------



## kimbobaloobob

2lb on :haha: :change:


----------



## lucky3

Hi everyone,

Just back from weigh in...and i lost 7lbs!!!! WOW, I have been very good but wasn't expecting that much! Just goes to show I had been so naughty for the previous 3 weeks my body thought I was starting afresh, LOL!! 

so total weight loss now 78 and a half, yippee, soon be back to 6 stone award, I hope! FX!!

ps had a WW mint mousse dessert as a treat, mm mm but now feel sick, ha ha!!


----------



## africaqueen

Kim- u will lose that by next weigh in ;-) i dread to think what my gain would of been if i went to class tonight!

Lucky- WELL DONE!!! That is amazin! hope my crappy few days makes my body think its starting from scratch too ;-) hehe xxx


----------



## catkin1508

well done lucky!! xxx and dont worry kim tommoro is a new day- so forget about today and concentrate on the week ahead xxxx


----------



## minnie83

Lost 2.5lbs, so I got my half stone award! :yipee:
I'm now celebrating with a danish pastry and a bar of galaxy :blush: but back on track tomorrow, I've been to asda on the way home from group and filled the fridge with loads of fruit and veggies, aiming for 2lb next week. 

Lucky3 - that's amazing, well done! 
Kimbobaloobob - just noticed on your siggy our LO's were born the same day!


----------



## kimbobaloobob

im not too fussed cause it was sooooo worth it :D and the kfc was worth it tonight. But tomorow im back on it :)


----------



## SmileyShazza

Well done lucky and minnie :)

Kim - back on track for the next week hun you can easily pull that back in :hugs:


----------



## Elli21

Lucky - Kim - Minnie - first page all updated :)

Lucky - Way to Go!!! :happydance:

Minnie - Well done!! :)

Kim - Jump straight back on, ill jump back on with ya :D 

So far my morning has been very ODD for me.
Ive had a coffee, washed up, dried up, 2 loads of washing done, cleaned bathroom....and ive only been up sice 6am!!
I feel good...i actually dreamt of getting on the scales and seeing that 14stone something ive wanted for ages!! So im going to get there!!! :happydance:


----------



## lucky3

Thanks everyone :) and well done for everyone's losses :)

Kim and AQ - see you don't need to worry, I had had 3 weeks of eating naughties, put on 9lbs then got back on track and it worked, yippee, that's the most I ever lost!! 

TBH I think i had to go back, get the gain and go OMG :wacko: to shake my ideas up and it worked, ha ha. it is reassuring though, so just stick in there girls, we can do it!!! :happydance:


----------



## catkin1508

god im on a mission today- got loads of cleaning done, washing on, about to pop to the shot for some potatoes to do syn free chips for tea- then going to take the dogs for a nice walk in the sunshine GOD I LOVE THIS WEATHER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Elli21

catkin,t hats exsactly how i feel today!
Ive done ALL my housework now :)


----------



## africaqueen

Mornin girls 
Bloody el catkin and Elli, can u come and do all my housework now please?? haha.

Well so far i have had a BLT for brekky (bread heb and few syns for low fat spread) and a big slice of watermelon. Had a can of lucozade (11 syns) cos shattered today and need the energy! lol. My mum is taking me out for lunch today in Liverpool, so we are gonna try and find somewhere that does a nice salad as its sooo hot! will do a fair bit of walking today too, so all good  

as i missed this wk's class, i am looking to have lost 3lb when i weigh in next wk. Then the wk after that, i should be in the 16's at loooong last!! 

xxx


----------



## MrsQ

you go girl!!!!

did anyone try the oce cream???

i did its lush.
https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_DTx19ZFvF_0/TBn9JBVTqFI/AAAAAAAAAEE/b_xLNmUdEZE/s320/P1030082.JPG

xxx


----------



## Elli21

Mmmmmmmmm that ice cream does look very yummy...but i dont have an ice cream maker :(

AQ - im tired now....but i could do it all over again and it might take off some more lbs...so where do u live? :lol: xxx


----------



## MrsQ

it was lush. I am sure you could do it just keep churning it yourself?

Elli21 wanna do mine after aq's?

Weigh in for me tonight. I am hopeful after being so good all week!
xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Elli21 said:


> Mmmmmmmmm that ice cream does look very yummy...but i dont have an ice cream maker :(
> 
> AQ - im tired now....but i could do it all over again and it might take off some more lbs...so where do u live? :lol: xxx

Im only in Liverpool so il get the kettle on :winkwink::haha:

MrsQ- u have been soooo good this wk i think u will have a fab loss:happydance: 

I just had a banana before and a nice cold glass of sugar free cherryade 
Going out soon so gonna get some good walking in too.
Really hope to be 17.2 when i next get weighed cos then im sooo close to the 16's and well away from the 18's i started at!:happydance:

that ice cream looks really yummy! i think it would be hard to make without a icecream maker tho :-( probs have a lot of ice crystals in it. I may well give it a go one day tho. For now im going to buy some lce lolly moulds when im out so i can make some syn free ices cos its sooo bloody hot and i cnt keep eating cornettos! haha xxx


----------



## MrsQ

lol prob would be annoying without an ice cream churn. I have had mine for ages and never used it lol. Got it free with a catalogue when i ordered something that week.

am hoping for about a 4lb loss this week if i am lucky then i would be 17.4 
my club 10 is 17 and i would love to be that by the end of the month!
xxx


----------



## catkin1508

well done Elli ive had to stop cleaning for a few hours as my LO seemed to have a bit of a grump on-fast alseep now thou so catching up on a few bits. Just had 2 jacket potatoes topped with tomato puree and mozzarella!! Like a pizza without the base! It was soooo yummy! 

Wish i had an ice cream churn :0( fancy sitting in the garden with some ice cream


----------



## Elli21

Ok..my house done, my mums house done and now im home...having a coffee then off to pick up my sprogs from school...my house will be messy within the hour!! :lol:

Fingers crossed MrsQ :) What time is your meet? xx


----------



## lucky3

Well I'm just back from 30 mins in the gym, yay!!! Has woken me up a bit, didn't manage it on Monday so glad I was up for it today! 

Had pasta for lunch and am planning a veggie curry for dinner, except I have a nasty feeling we have no chopped toms!! Maybe a trip to the supermarket is in order?


----------



## Pink1981

OMG what a day! I am looking into going back to work part time and went to sign up with an agency today. The woman was horrid to me, the job i applied for turned out to be in a different town than she told me. I thought my dh could go on their books too but she basically said don't bother as he's been out of work so long. Its was awful from the minute i got in there! We all went in and she said 'oh you've bought everyone' when she said on the phone i could brinf the kids if i needed to. I was so upset, i left there feeling completely useless :cry: We took the kids to wacky warehouse and i had piri piri chicken kebab skewers with rice and i couldn't eat it. It was so hot it made my eyes water! You have no idea how close i was to getting there sharer dessert!! OMG it looked sooooooo good!! But i resisted!
Anyways got the bus home and thought i'd pop into our local recruitment agency (i'm on there books from ages ago) and they were so lovely to me, actually made me feel like i could get a job and soon. It was such a different atmosphere and they made the kids feel welcome and everything!
Sorry for my rant, i just can't believe i didn't eat myself into oblivion! :rofl:


----------



## lucky3

Pink1981 said:


> OMG what a day! I am looking into going back to work part time and went to sign up with an agency today. The woman was horrid to me, the job i applied for turned out to be in a different town than she told me. I thought my dh could go on their books too but she basically said don't bother as he's been out of work so long. Its was awful from the minute i got in there! We all went in and she said 'oh you've bought everyone' when she said on the phone i could brinf the kids if i needed to. I was so upset, i left there feeling completely useless :cry: We took the kids to wacky warehouse and i had piri piri chicken kebab skewers with rice and i couldn't eat it. It was so hot it made my eyes water! You have no idea how close i was to getting there sharer dessert!! OMG it looked sooooooo good!! But i resisted!
> Anyways got the bus home and thought i'd pop into our local recruitment agency (i'm on there books from ages ago) and they were so lovely to me, actually made me feel like i could get a job and soon. It was such a different atmosphere and they made the kids feel welcome and everything!
> Sorry for my rant, i just can't believe i didn't eat myself into oblivion! :rofl:

What a shit woman :growlmad:she doesn't deserve your custom! I hope the restarant comes up trumps instead. :)

And so well done for not giving in to temptation, I am v impressed !!:thumbup:


----------



## MrsQ

what an arse pink.... but well bloody done resisting the desert!

Am off out now to get weighed and am so nervous as i really wanna do well.
xxxx


----------



## Pink1981

MrsQ said:


> what an arse pink.... but well bloody done resisting the desert!
> 
> Am off out now to get weighed and am so nervous as i really wanna do well.
> xxxx

Thanks and good luck!!


----------



## africaqueen

Pink- that women is a bitch! how would she like it if she was out of work and got spoken to like that?! makes me sooo bloody mad. I am looking for work too and have been since march. I apply for around 10-15 jobs per wk and i am getting nowhere as work in my area is sooo hard to get as around 200 ppl apply for each position :-( beginning to feel like il never get a job again :-( Il keep applying tho. Good luck to u x

MrsQ- bet u have done fab this wk, so dnt be nervous ;-)

Well i am cooking steak with onions and new potatoes and salad for tea with some fat free italian dressing  strawberries for afters with some mullerlight poured over them 

iv been for a nice walk round the park before too and the shops today so right back on plan after my lil blip 

xxx


----------



## catkin1508

what a cow!! I hate people like that!! At least u resisted temptation- well done u!!!

Glad to hear ur back on track AQ and good luck mrsQ let us know how u do- im being weighed tommoro am- i hope ive lost this week!!


----------



## lucky3

Well, i was really looking forward to my treat of a healthy living naan with my curry....but when i looked at the packet they are 9 syns (180 cals) for 1/2 a naan, not even a whole one!!!

pfff! so i didn't bother.

I did buy some Quorn Brussels pate though and that was lush. disappointing to find that it is all syned (it is Quorn after all!) but even so the whole tub is only 6 syns,......but i did eat 3/4 the tub whilst my curry was simmering, tut tut! It was just so moreish, mm mm.

got some oreos too so at some point i am going to try the Cheesecake :)


----------



## africaqueen

Ooh that is high for half a naan isnt it Lucky? I could easily eat a whole naan with my curry! lol. I really enjoyed my tea and now im watching the match with a banana and custard mullerlight and a apple  im glad i managed to pull myself back and get a grip on myself! lol.

Ooh wonder how MrsQ is getting on? hope u did well MrsQ! xxx


----------



## MrsQ

hey girlies i lost 4lbs!!!!

so thats 23lbs in 8 weeks whoop whoop!!!!
xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

MrsQ said:


> hey girlies i lost 4lbs!!!!
> 
> so thats 23lbs in 8 weeks whoop whoop!!!!
> xxxx

WOW!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

That is excellent! big well done! R u down a dress size or 2 now? iv only lost 1 stone but im still not down a pants size... my tops are looser tho... lol

xxx


----------



## MrsQ

africaqueen said:


> MrsQ said:
> 
> 
> hey girlies i lost 4lbs!!!!
> 
> so thats 23lbs in 8 weeks whoop whoop!!!!
> xxxx
> 
> WOW!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> That is excellent! big well done! R u down a dress size or 2 now? iv only lost 1 stone but im still not down a pants size... my tops are looser tho... lol
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

thank you 

and i dunno i am too scared to try. I am still in my maternity gear even tho its hanging off me lol. 
xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Time for a new wardrobe 4 u i think ;-)
iv got tons of clothes in size16-18 so il have a whole new wardrobe when i drop mre lbs thankfully, or it ends up expensive dosnet it?

I was a size 22 when i started this and i fitted into a size 20 top today and it fits perfect so getting there xxx


----------



## Elli21

Excellent MrsQ :happydance::dance::happydance:

Will update in the morning, hope u dont mind...my laptop is on a go slow xx


----------



## catkin1508

whoop whoop go mrsq!!! congrats


----------



## pip holder

Hi lovelies - not been snidey - just greedy like you wouldn't believe this week :cry: think AF is finally on her way back at last and I've eaten so much crap I could cry :cry:

I didn't go to group on monday ( actually for a legitimate reason so booked a hol) and think it was the worst decision ever to miss group. I even had maccys last night! Maccys - don't even bloody like maccys :dohh: thats on top of chocolate and all kinds. Have been arranging nursery for the boy too as I'm back to work in July which has made me really down and whingey so have reached for sweets. Aargh FFS :dohh: :dohh: :dohh:

*I really need to get back on this thread properly, someone hassle me if I'm not around again please.*


Massive well done on the losses girls - very proud of you all :hugs::kiss:


----------



## africaqueen

Aww Pip, u are back on the thread and thats the main thing ;-)
Tomorrow is another day and we all have bad days and sometimes more than a few days, but we all want to be slim and fit so we WILL do it 

I didnt attend class either last night. Had pigged out on choc, biccies and kfc an felt too low to be told id gained. I went back on plan yesterday tho and im back into it already. Hoping for a 2lb loss next wed  

xxx


----------



## MrsQ

well girlies it just shows we need to go to class.

and pip??? Get your burloody arse into gear and get on this thread pmsl.
Hte lnoger you leave it returning to this thread the more you have to read! So grab a cuppa, and read read read and catch up!

Come on girlies we can do it.


ps got sotw again hehehe 3 times now. x

xxxxxxx


----------



## lucky3

MrsQ said:


> well girlies it just shows we need to go to class.
> 
> and pip??? Get your burloody arse into gear and get on this thread pmsl.
> Hte lnoger you leave it returning to this thread the more you have to read! So grab a cuppa, and read read read and catch up!
> 
> Come on girlies we can do it.
> 
> 
> ps got sotw again hehehe 3 times now. x
> 
> xxxxxxx

Yay, well done MrsQ, you are doing great :thumbup:!!

And Pip, we've all slipped up but you know you can get your arse in gear and back on track if you want to - go girl we're in this together :hugs:!!


----------



## SmileyShazza

Well done on the loss MrsQ :happydance:

Well I stayed the same which to be honest I am happy with as I&#8217;ve had my visit from the ugly hag :witch: and usually that means weight on for sure because of the damned water retention. Hopefully next week I&#8217;ll have a nice loss to make up for it :thumbup:

EE day again today &#8211; menu looks like this:

*Breakfast*: Fat Free Natural Yoghurt with raspberries and blueberries
*Lunch*: Lean Ham salad sandwich, Thai Noodle Mugshot and a banana
*Dinner*: Lemon and Herb Marinated Kebabs with rice

*Snacks*: Fresh strawberries, Fresh Cherries, Orange

Starting to run out of inspiration for evening meals so need to work on some new ideas as am getting a little bored with having the same things over and over again. I may need to invest in a cookbook so I can try some new stuff out I think

That ice cream looks blooming lush &#8211; an ice cream maker is on my list of things that I want when we get a new house. I may have to get one before that though &#8211; I&#8217;ve been looking at them on Ebay and you can get them quite cheaply.

Pip &#8211; don&#8217;t get disheartened. Everyone has a blip now and then but the main thing is realising that you have had one and picking yourself back up and getting back onto plan. Nobody can be good 100% of the time &#8211; it only makes you more likely to splurge and then feel guilty.

When it comes to new clothes and wardrobes - what I am doing is for each lb in weight I lose I am putting £5 into a savings account then when I have got down to a size where I want to invest in a whole new wardrobe of clothes I am going to use the money I have saved towards it. I was looking at some of my clothes last night and thinking that I will miss them but I&#8217;d like a whole new wardrobe full of clothes that are a couple of sizes down from what&#8217;s there at the moment more :thumbup:


----------



## minnie83

well done Mrs Q! Don't worry Pip, you'll get back into it xx


----------



## lucky3

SmileyShazza said:


> When it comes to new clothes and wardrobes - what I am doing is for each lb in weight I lose I am putting £5 into a savings account then when I have got down to a size where I want to invest in a whole new wardrobe of clothes I am going to use the money I have saved towards it. I was looking at some of my clothes last night and thinking that I will miss them but I&#8217;d like a whole new wardrobe full of clothes that are a couple of sizes down from what&#8217;s there at the moment more :thumbup:


I'm doing that too, though I think i put in £4 as I have (had) rather a lot to lose, prob only 3 stone now :). Mind you, now I'm expecting I'm thinking it might have to go on maternity clothes instead :cry:!! Still, at least they are smaller sizes than they would have been!!


----------



## SmileyShazza

I think I'd be just as happy spending it on maternity clothes as I would clothes in a smaller size atm.

Although I read a post from someone on Minimins who started SW and then found out she was pregnant. As you can carry on doing it during pregnancy she just kept to plan all the way through and at the end she weighed less even though she was heavily pregnant than she did when she started :thumbup:

I'd love if it if I could follow in her footsteps - what more could you ask to get a baby and be thinner at the end of it :D Till I get a magic :bfp: though I shall just keep working on losing some of this flab in preparation :)


----------



## africaqueen

We will get our babies and our slim figures Smiley and then we will be yummy mummies ;-)

Thats a fab idea Lucky, to save cash for each pound u lose. Unfortunetly i cnt save anything at the moment as we are so strapped for cash with just one wage coming in, but my MIL owns a boutique in milan and she said she will be able to send me a ton of beautiful clothes once i have lost mre weight, as the italian designs dnt really go over a size 16. For now she sends me loads of shoes and bags, but cnt wait to start getting the clothes! woop woop 

Well so far my menu for today is like this...

Brekky- eggs, bacon, 2 slices wholemeal toast (heb) 2 tsps clover lighter(2 syns) and orange. 

Lunch- beef stir fry. mullerlight, grapes.

Tea- Not really sure yet but maybe baked potato and a gammon steak with laughin cow deli light blue cheese or a pasta dish.

Snacks- apples, strawberries and banana.

Going to watch the match with dh in the pub later but wont be drinking as im just not in the mood and want to save points for fathers day so i can enjoy a few of dads chocs and some sauce on our bbq food 

xxx


----------



## tuesday

I have gained 2lb :(
But I expected it but still felt a little down, I feel like I have had a huge growing spurt this week :)
I have already gained 17lb and was already big to begin with...


----------



## tuesday

africaqueen said:


> my MIL owns a boutique in milan and she said she will be able to send me a ton of beautiful clothes once i have lost mre weight, as the italian designs dnt really go over a size 16.

Africaqueen this sounds sooo exciting, talk about rewarding oneself :)


----------



## kimbobaloobob

i had a super nice cake today and it was only 12 syns for the whole cake (but i had to share it:( )
not sure if i have put the recipe up on first page but its sticky toffee pudding , but i used cherry instead of toffee 
recipe...
4 scanbran
1 weetabix
2 level tbsp od golden syrup
1 sachet options - tempting toffee flavour (but i used cherry, so you can change them)
half a mug of sweetner
2 eggs

directions
1. soak the scan brank in boiling water then drain
2. add the weetabix, 1 tbsp syrup, options ans the sweetner then mix them all together
3. Beat the eggs together and slowly add to the mixture, Stirring continuously
4. microwave on full power for 8-10 minutes or until firm to touch
5. When cooled trickle 1 tbsp of golden syrup over the cake ( optional. -2 syns from the syn value if not used)

i cant get over how nice it was :haha:


----------



## lucky3

siobhan21 said:


> I have gained 2lb :(
> But I expected it but still felt a little down, I feel like I have had a huge growing spurt this week :)
> I have already gained 17lb and was already big to begin with...

Hey, don't be too hard on yourself, you are 22 weeks after all, as long as you are eating healthily I think you are doing fine :)


----------



## lucky3

SmileyShazza said:


> I think I'd be just as happy spending it on maternity clothes as I would clothes in a smaller size atm.
> 
> Although I read a post from someone on Minimins who started SW and then found out she was pregnant. As you can carry on doing it during pregnancy she just kept to plan all the way through and at the end she weighed less even though she was heavily pregnant than she did when she started :thumbup:
> 
> I'd love if it if I could follow in her footsteps - what more could you ask to get a baby and be thinner at the end of it :D Till I get a magic :bfp: though I shall just keep working on losing some of this flab in preparation :)

Oh I'm happy to be buying maternity clothes, don't get me wrong :) but I do feel if I had tried harder a few months ago they could be target clothes AND maternity clothes :) I do feel lucky to be preggers though fx it sticks.

And isn't that a great story from Minimins, i read a blog by skinny dreaming, or something similar, she had started off really big but did SW through pregnancy and beyond and was sooooo slim by the end. a real inspiration.


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls...

Eat and drunk loads whilst on my holidays... back at it tomorrow though. Just letting you know I am back. Recon I have put on. Will find out on tuesday!

xxx


----------



## Elli21

wb magpies xxxx good holiday?? x


----------



## Elli21

Have i updated everyone who needs updating? 

I know magpies, pip and i havent been weighed this week.


----------



## 4magpies

Yeah it was fab thanks Elli!!

xxx


----------



## MrsBop

Can I join please? I joined 4 weeks ago and have lost 5lb so far (had a bad few weeks :haha:) Back on form tomorrow, hoping for my half a stone award next weigh in which is on a Friday morning :D Absolutely loving it so far! xx


----------



## pip holder

Hi lovelies :flower: just signing in as promised :haha:

Welcome and wow well done to Mrs Bop :thumbup:

I've not been too bad today - think I think I am worse thatn I actually am sometimes, had my weetabix with banana then HEA cheese and ryvita at luch and having syn free spag bol for tea :happydance: one of my best friends is getting married tomorrow so need to be super good at the buffet - may log in pissed by iPhone for a reality check off you all :rofl: :munch:

Hope everyone ok and enjoying the footy or avoiding it if you prefer 
:hugs::kiss:


----------



## Naya69

just got back from my nannas in blackpool and she was very good to me and only cooked me low fat stuff and so far ive lost 3 lbs my wii fit says but ive had a chinese tonight so got to be extr good till mnday weigh in now :)


----------



## africaqueen

siobhan21 said:


> africaqueen said:
> 
> 
> my MIL owns a boutique in milan and she said she will be able to send me a ton of beautiful clothes once i have lost mre weight, as the italian designs dnt really go over a size 16.
> 
> Africaqueen this sounds sooo exciting, talk about rewarding oneself :)Click to expand...

I knw!:happydance:
Dont be bothered gaining 2lb whilst pregnant. Thats good going and u will naturally gain some weight at this stage due to baby growth spurt and fluid retention ;-) cnt wait to have the problem:blush: lol.

Welcome back magpies! hope u had a lovely time at centre parcs??

DH took me out earlier for a chinese and i was sooo good! lol. Had hot and sour soup for starter(5 syns) then loads of boiled rice, mushroom foo yung with beansprouts and spring onions, king prawns, salmon and for dessert watermelon and pineapple  i only had a diet coke with it too. so the meal was under 10 syns for it all. Then we went the pub to watch the match(what a load of shite!) and had 2 btls of becks so thats 10 syns.
Had lovely evening and dh bought me some lovely yellow roses to cheer me up too so all good:thumbup:

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

MrsBop said:


> Can I join please? I joined 4 weeks ago and have lost 5lb so far (had a bad few weeks :haha:) Back on form tomorrow, hoping for my half a stone award next weigh in which is on a Friday morning :D Absolutely loving it so far! xx

Welcome Bop  well done on the loss so far  u will get there! 

xxx


----------



## catkin1508

hi girlies sorry for the delay ive lost 2lbs this week!! Whoop whoop! xxx


----------



## africaqueen

catkin1508 said:


> hi girlies sorry for the delay ive lost 2lbs this week!! Whoop whoop! xxx

Well done Cat!!:happydance:

For brekky i had a gammon steak and a orange and for lunch i am going to have crisp breads(heb) with cottage cheese with chives and onion on top 

Not sure about tea yet. Im home alone for the next few days anyway so il b cooking for one, so something simple. lol.

xxx


----------



## tuesday

Hi, Africaqueen, I am sure you will be enjoying all the joys of pregnancy soon...weight gain, piles, constipation... ;) but its all worth it


----------



## africaqueen

siobhan21 said:


> Hi, Africaqueen, I am sure you will be enjoying all the joys of pregnancy soon...weight gain, piles, constipation... :) but its all worth it

Lol. Can't wait! :winkwink:

How's the plan going for u? i could so eat a ton of sweets today as i started spotting before so af is on her way and i feel really darn low:cry:
I am going to try my best to stay away from the choc tho xxx


----------



## tuesday

Well, the plan isn't going bad just have a few odd days where I crave bread, crackers, butter etc.. 

How long have you been trying? (if you don't mind me asking) I was trying for 11 months..till it got obsessive, 2 losses later and Oh got scared and didn't want to hurt me any more (as he put it) so I went on the pill dianette and then got pregnant :)


----------



## africaqueen

siobhan21 said:


> Well, the plan isn't going bad just have a few odd days where I crave bread, crackers, butter etc..
> 
> How long have you been trying? (if you don't mind me asking) I was trying for 11 months..till it got obsessive, 2 losses later and Oh got scared and didn't want to hurt me any more (as he put it) so I went on the pill dianette and then got pregnant :)

Well i ttc for over 4yrs with my ex partner. They found i had mild pcos and he was almost infertile, so IVF was the only option. We split up the mth before we were due to start it. Then i got with my husband and we decided to try for a baby and i got pregnant on the 4th cycle of trying. Lost the baby and my tube and now we are about to enter the 4th cycle of ttc again, as i had a 2mth break after my surgery. It is slowly destroying me as it seems i have been ttc right through my twenties and no end result... Sometimes i find this diet plan hard to stick to as i crave chocs and junk food when i get depressed about not being pregnant, but iv gotta get a grip cos the more weight i lose the better. I want to be able to get put on the NHS waiting list for IVF incase i dnt get pregnant again xxx


----------



## tuesday

africaqueen said:


> siobhan21 said:
> 
> 
> Well, the plan isn't going bad just have a few odd days where I crave bread, crackers, butter etc..
> 
> How long have you been trying? (if you don't mind me asking) I was trying for 11 months..till it got obsessive, 2 losses later and Oh got scared and didn't want to hurt me any more (as he put it) so I went on the pill dianette and then got pregnant :)
> 
> Well i ttc for over 4yrs with my ex partner. They found i had mild pcos and he was almost infertile, so IVF was the only option. We split up the mth before we were due to start it. Then i got with my husband and we decided to try for a baby and i got pregnant on the 4th cycle of trying. Lost the baby and my tube and now we are about to enter the 4th cycle of ttc again, as i had a 2mth break after my surgery. It is slowly destroying me as it seems i have been ttc right through my twenties and no end result... Sometimes i find this diet plan hard to stick to as i crave chocs and junk food when i get depressed about not being pregnant, but iv gotta get a grip cos the more weight i lose the better. I want to be able to get put on the NHS waiting list for IVF incase i dnt get pregnant again xxxClick to expand...

:hugs: :hugs:
Its hard when the depression sinks in when AF arrives, its a constant cycle of depression, eating and hope. I used to convince myself that 'this' was the month, every month. I gained so much weight (from a size 10 to a 16) from just 'trying' I looked so unhealthy and down from the stress.

The best (and most hardest) advice I could give is to relax and put it to the back of your mind. When I finally fell pregnant I remember that was actually the first time we had, had sex without doing it for a baby, without putting my legs in the air :blush: and we actually only had sex once that whole month.
sending you lots of :dust:

If you ever feel down and reaching for the chocolate pm me :)


----------



## kimbobaloobob

lots of hugs for you AQ it will be your time soon hun. My sister tried for 4 years with her second the child, the moment she gave up she was pregnant. The third was unplanned and the 4th took 3 years of ntnp to conceve, this one is the only one she has fallen for 'like that' . 
xxxx


----------



## sugarkane

Anyone got any quick to make tea ideas? Think I pushed my workout too far so I feel a bit sore now.

Any chance I could go on the front to give me some motivation in next few weeks? I really want 10lb off by 16 July to feel good on my birthday. I weigh in on Wednesday have lost 14lb total 3lb of that was this week.


----------



## Elli21

Big :hugs: AQ...it'll be your turn soon!! 

Sugarkane, ur added xx

Im having a SHIT day!
Had work from 7am til 3pm. Tooth and back ache all day.
Back ache has worn off with paracetamol, but tooth ache getting worse.
My face is swollen a little bit (I think a wisdom tooth is coming through.)

And to top it off, ive got to ring in sick to work for tomo, cos not only am i in pain, my son is poorly...hes complaining of sore throat and belly ache :( he wont drink or eat properly (just sips and nibbles here and there) and he has a temperature.

But ive stuck to the plan :) xx


----------



## sugarkane

Thank you Elli hope you and your little en feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## MrsQ

AQ and all the other ladies trying for bubbas your times will come i honestly believe it! Just try and relax and it will happen.

Elli sorry you and your son are feeling poorly. Hugs to you both.

Well i am on AF i am one of the unlucky women who have periods all through breastfeeding :( and its soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo bloody painful and heavy since i had mikey! 
Trying so hard not to eat everything in sight.

I had 

x1 slice wholemeal toast hexb and x2 flora (1syn i think)
Lunch was stuffed peppers with cous cous, mushrooms, and onions.
Dinner will be mushy pea curry
HEXb fibre bar 

x10 mikados 5 syns

later i will prob have x2 pitta (x2hexb) and x2 cheese. We got the full fat cheese as it was on offer so not as much cheese for now :(


----------



## 4magpies

Im not looking forward to my weigh in at all..

And my AF is now 3 days late... never been this late before....!! To scared to test & dont want to waste one for her to turn up tomorrow.

Just got on my scales with all my clothes on and I was 15st 9 so hopefully I havent put too much on.

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Elli- hope ur LO is better soon x

Magpies- just pick up a cheapie test from savers tomorrow if af dnt show. They are only around a quid and at least u will knw ;-)

MrsQ- Ur menus are always fab! u will be fine. i had a comfort eat cornetto before due to another bfn and i have 15 syns left for tomorrow to have some of my dads chocs and some sauce on my burger(syn free) and steak at our bbq 

I am going to make some syn free chips and have a burger an salad with them. Im starvin! not ate much today xxx


----------



## Elli21

I had pasta in sauce with chicken, i couldnt chew it properly anyway!! :growlmad:
This is when i CRAVE icecream!! :(


----------



## kimbobaloobob

i need some help. I'm taking Big russ out for a fathers day meal and were going taybarns if anyone knows it (there isnt many of them) which is basicly an all you can eat of every thing and anything... whats the best things to go for cause im a swine for pizza's and cheesy things and chocolate :dohh: i need motivation if i wear clothes that are too small i will get uncomfotable quick and wont eat as much... arghhhhh
And i made the oreo cheesecake today :D soo proud cause im not the best at making things.... i tried a tiny little big whilst it was still warm and i really dont thing im going to like it :(


----------



## sugarkane

Kim I made it last week and didnt like it either so this week im going to try this chocolate cheesecake from the link on here few days ago, will let you know how it goes.

Filling

2 pots Quark cheese
2 tsp vanilla extract
1 sachet Cadburys Chocolate Hi-Lites (whatever flavour you like)
5 tbs granulated sweetener (or to taste)
1 sachet of gelatin (if vegetarian use Veganin)

Base
20 Cadburys Animal Cracker Biscuits ( ½ sin each)


----------



## MrsQ

4magpies said:


> Im not looking forward to my weigh in at all..
> 
> And my AF is now 3 days late... never been this late before....!! To scared to test & dont want to waste one for her to turn up tomorrow.
> 
> Just got on my scales with all my clothes on and I was 15st 9 so hopefully I havent put too much on.
> 
> xxx

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh good luck. I couldnt wait that long! xxx


----------



## catkin1508

had a bad couple of days this weekend as been away to my sister in laws so been eating whatever they have served- am hoping if i get back on plan and limit my syns this week might be able to limit the damage!! I find it difficult at someone elses house to be picky about food- as dont want to be rude!! I have stuck to the basics of the plan but yesterday they did a bbq with only sausages and burgers on it!! Am hoping as it was only friday night and yesterday night and i managed to stick to plan breakfast and lunch the damage will be limited!!

Let me know how the cheesecakes get on- i want to make one but not sure if i would prefer the oreo or the chocolate?? Any preferences anyone??


----------



## 4magpies

Tested BFN. Guess my lap has just messed my cycle up! Hmph.

Had a brew and an alpen bar for breakfast. Not sure on what im having for lunch.. maybe gammon and new potatos?

xxx


----------



## Elli21

*WE HAVE LOST A WHOPPING 23LBS THIS WEEK!!!*

Well done to all the losers this week!!

Seeing as 6 of us didnt get weighed at all, 23lb loss in a week is absolutely FANTASTIC!!

:happydance: :happydance: 

I think we can easily make it 30lbs next week!!! ;)

:thumbup:

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Thats well good! Well done everyone!!

I'm just trying to hope I have not put on!! Lol.

xxx


----------



## Elli21

Magpies :hugs: xxx


----------



## Naya69

dont lose hope magpie my af was due on a thursday i tested friday and got BFN so i waited and tested on the monday to get a BFN so i waited till the next monday when i started to throw up and finaly got my BFP so sometimes it takes longer fingers crossed for you xx

AQ you will get your baby soon if you relax more and not think about getting pregnant before you know it your AF will be late thats the way i did it mine happened the first month i stopped stressing over it i was shocked x

and weldone to all the ladies this week thats a great weight loss iam hoping for at least a maintain as ive been to my nannas and shes been feeding me up good and proper lol x


----------



## 4magpies

Naya69 said:


> dont lose hope magpie my af was due on a thursday i tested friday and got BFN so i waited and tested on the monday to get a BFN so i waited till the next monday when i started to throw up and finaly got my BFP so sometimes it takes longer fingers crossed for you xx

I just think its my lap messing me up honey.

I dont really have any symptoms or owt. I have one very sore boob one not so but that normalish for me before AF. Boobs stop hurting as soon as I get AF. So bring on AF sick of having sore boobs!!!

xxxx


----------



## Naya69

yer sore boobs was te only syptom i had i felt fine otherwise untill i strted to be sick on that monday but nyway good luck hun xx


----------



## MrsBop

I just made a chocolate cake using the recipe from the front minus the orange essence and it was beyond disgusting lol I put far too much cocoa powder in so it's gone in the bin, think even the dog would turn her nose up at it :haha:

So far today I've had 2 Ryvita Fruit Crunch = 6 syns

Bacon and Mozzerella Sandwich.

Going to have a Muller Rice soon and then put chicken on for tea to have with either veggies or chips!


----------



## kimbobaloobob

MrsBop said:


> I just made a chocolate cake using the recipe from the front minus the orange essence and it was beyond disgusting lol I put far too much cocoa powder in so it's gone in the bin, think even the dog would turn her nose up at it :haha:
> 
> So far today I've had 2 Ryvita Fruit Crunch = 6 syns
> 
> Bacon and Mozzerella Sandwich.
> 
> Going to have a Muller Rice soon and then put chicken on for tea to have with either veggies or chips!

is it the actuall recipe that need tweaking or is it just they way you have done it?


----------



## Elli21

I just thought id let u know, that im not getting weighed this week either.
I did book 2 weeks off in a row and i think i said, but i cant remember and i cant be bothered to trail through pages and pages so i thought id write it again.
So can a Monday weigher please let me know the password again so i can update the first page :flower:


----------



## MrsQ

:hug: magpie.

You will get your bfp soon and as naya69 said just try and relax. 

I just made syn free pancakes but on the last one used 2tsp of choc spread and cut a banana up on it and it was like a crepe. mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
Took a pic but bubs is crying so will post it up in a bit.
xxxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls.

WELL DONE on the massive loss between u this wk!! amazin!

Well so far today i have eaten loads! lol. Had bbq for fathers day and i ate...
x1 syn free burger in a bun(heb) with salad. Savoury rice, new potatoes, salad, steak, a cornetto and 3 chocs  all syned and really enjoyed 

Hope we are all enjoying the lovely weather and fathers day 

AF arrived for me today so gonna try stay away from comfort foods and stop obsessing about ttc. If its meant to happen it will happen xxx


----------



## Elli21

You must have all the good weather with you AQ...its cold here and was spitting rain about lunch time.
For fathers day Mike got breakfast in bed, baileys chocolate, some pear cider and a DVD.
The children are buying him one more gift for today... a chinese take away...:wacko:

So chicken chow mein for me - 7 syns 
and maybe some dry ribs or something...any ideas??


----------



## MrsQ

k girls here is my crepe lol.

I have had a bad day today which is why i made this.
I havent seen my husband since Friday!
Not cos he has gone awol but cos of his work. 
He is a detective for the police and Friday he started at 2pm but we had rhyme time in the morning and we thought we would see him today but we havent and wont.
Yesterday he started at 7am and didnt get home till 2am and then had to be back at work at 7am this morning and was due home 3pm but said there are too many things to deal with so doesnt look like he will be home anytime soon.
Its his first fathers day and I had planned a cooked breakfast in bed for him and was going to do the classic curry and onion bhajees from the curry cookbook but yet again i am home alone all the time.

Whats more it is beautiful outside and i am too upset to go out as we should be out as a family. :cry:

to top it all off mikey has decided to refuse any bottles of expressed milk from anyone and only wants to boob. and tomorrow we are going out to the theatre as a belated birthday treat for me. We were going to have a chinese but now we cant as i cant be away from mikey that long as he will starve. Just miss my husband today really badly.
xxxxx
 



Attached Files:







P1030107.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Naya69

elli i will get the password as iam getting weighed tomoz :thumbup:

today ive taken my little boy to 2 birthday partys so had a few rice crispy cakes but they were only bite size for the babys so it was like one really.

i had jam on toast for breaky then beans with little cocktail sausages, fryed egg using fry light and toast for my dinner then had a egg mayo sandwich 2 chicken drumsticks at the party so gonna have a jacket with tuna sweetcorn and mayo tonight with salad my frav xx


----------



## Elli21

Thanks Naya :) xx


----------



## MrsQ

i know is prawn for hte next two weeks hun so you should be ok for the meantime,
xxx


----------



## Elli21

How come its the same for the next 2 weeks??? xx


----------



## africaqueen

Awww i feel for u MrsQ. My dh works away 4 days a wk and i miss him like crazy. 
Its crap cooking for one too :-( iv been good so far, even tho i feel really low over af showing. I had lovely day with my dad tho and im thankful for what i do have in my life xxx


----------



## MrsQ

africaqueen said:


> Awww i feel for u MrsQ. My dh works away 4 days a wk and i miss him like crazy.
> Its crap cooking for one too :-( iv been good so far, even tho i feel really low over af showing. I had lovely day with my dad tho and im thankful for what i do have in my life xxx

i dont have a relationship with my dad. hes an arsehole to put it nicely lol.
its so hard on your own with a baby. I admire every single single mum out there. I would just like a 5 min break tho once in a while just even to have a shit lol.
x


----------



## MrsQ

Elli21 said:


> How come its the same for the next 2 weeks??? xx

they always are ok for two weeks hun.
xxx


----------



## kimbobaloobob

:hugs: mrsq.... you can borrow mine if you like???? i dont mind :haha: 
russell had to work most the day but we made the most of it by getting up early for his prezzies and i picked him up from work and took him out for tea :) and he has his 'beloved' football shirt on lol, i did buy it for him to put on his hall of fame but he had other other ideas and is now wearing a footie shirt thats 18 years out of date :dohh:


----------



## africaqueen

MrsQ said:


> africaqueen said:
> 
> 
> Awww i feel for u MrsQ. My dh works away 4 days a wk and i miss him like crazy.
> Its crap cooking for one too :-( iv been good so far, even tho i feel really low over af showing. I had lovely day with my dad tho and im thankful for what i do have in my life xxx
> 
> i dont have a relationship with my dad. hes an arsehole to put it nicely lol.
> its so hard on your own with a baby. I admire every single single mum out there. I would just like a 5 min break tho once in a while just even to have a shit lol.
> xClick to expand...

Thats a shame MrsQ :-( I am very close to my dad and we have been through a lot together. I knw im lucky tho as i have many friends who have arse hole dads too. My dad is shared amongst many! lol xxx


----------



## MrsQ

africaqueen said:


> MrsQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> africaqueen said:
> 
> 
> Awww i feel for u MrsQ. My dh works away 4 days a wk and i miss him like crazy.
> Its crap cooking for one too :-( iv been good so far, even tho i feel really low over af showing. I had lovely day with my dad tho and im thankful for what i do have in my life xxx
> 
> i dont have a relationship with my dad. hes an arsehole to put it nicely lol.
> its so hard on your own with a baby. I admire every single single mum out there. I would just like a 5 min break tho once in a while just even to have a shit lol.
> xClick to expand...
> 
> Thats a shame MrsQ :-( I am very close to my dad and we have been through a lot together. I knw im lucky tho as i have many friends who have arse hole dads too. My dad is shared amongst many! lol xxxClick to expand...

yea i do sometimes envy people who have relationships with their dads but its impossible to have one with mine. he is a lonely old man. Has no friends as he was too nasty to them all! Hey ho dont wanna waste my breath on him.

Whats everyone having for food today?

I am naughty and i weigh every morning. Now for the last WEEK its stayed at 17.1 and its so annoying i just want to see myself being 16 smoething int he mornings. i can cope with 17 something for a few more weeks at class! lol.
xxxx


----------



## MrsBop

I know I shouldn't but I weigh myself everyday on my Wii Fit and I've lost another 1lb :happydance: Another 1lb to go and I'll be getting my half stone award on Friday :happydance:


----------



## africaqueen

Morning girls.

MrsQ- u will soon be in the 16's ;-) i cnt wait for that either as it means am far away from the 18's! lol. Just another 5LB loss and il be in the 16's so hopefully within the next 2wks.
I only get weighed at class as i prefer to go by the scales i started on.

Well i am feeling crappy today. In agony with af pains and feeling like i have no purpose with not working :-( im exhausted. I will have to get a grip tho. Would feel better if these pains would go.

So far i have eaten 2 weetabix (heb) with milk(hea). I feel sick so cnt stomick much today. 

Good luck for the weigh in's today xxx


----------



## Elli21

:hugs: MrsQ 

AQ - have u tried the paradol? I think thats what it is called...

I have so far had a handful of grapes and qtr melon for breakfast.
And im now having a brown bread salad sandwich. HeB. And a babybel HeA

For dinner im not sure yet, im thinking chicken and veg with some mash pots :)


----------



## africaqueen

Elli21 said:


> :hugs: MrsQ
> 
> AQ - have u tried the paradol? I think thats what it is called...
> 
> I have so far had a handful of grapes and qtr melon for breakfast.
> And im now having a brown bread salad sandwich. HeB. And a babybel HeA
> 
> For dinner im not sure yet, im thinking chicken and veg with some mash pots :)

Is paradol a painkiller? i have been taking ibufen and that takes the edge off xxx


----------



## Naya69

well its weigh in for me today but iam not gettin my hopes up because i know ive ither maintained or lost a pound at the most but i will not be happy if ive put on :( x


----------



## Elli21

Positive thinking Naya :) xx

Yeah paradol is sold behind the counter of boots xx


----------



## Elli21

Hows our Monday weighers getting/got on today??

Dont keep us in suspenders!!! :rofl:


----------



## 4magpies

Hope everyone who is weighing today did okay.... xxx

AF got me girls which is a relief as I hate it being late for no reason!!

Woo. Weigh in tomorrow.

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Good luck Naya with the weigh in 

Magpies- i knw what u mean! i always panic whats wrong when af is late and i KNOW im not pregnant. To be fair to the old hag, she has been reg as clockwork since my ectopic.

Well i have not eaten much today, due to feeling sick with af pain so just had a mug shot before and im going to grill a few chicken kebabs and have them with salad now.
Don't feel like eating but need to keep my strength up whilst the witch is in the house.

xxx


----------



## Naya69

well i lost 2lbs which iam chuffed with as i eat so much crap this week i was shocked to lose anything so happy with that gonna be extra good this week so i can lose big next week.

also our group is holding a party on the 25th with a BBQ and dancing gonna go to that sounds fun.

and can someone help me my friend at the class whats a syn free reciepe for houmas (sp?) can someone tell me please.

password is mango

just had a massive piece of rump steak as it was on offer at tesco on £1.82, had it with a jacket and salad and now just tucking into a muller strawberry yum :)


----------



## africaqueen

Well done Naya! i cnt wait to get weighed on wed as i have been really good all wk.
Hope iv lost at least 3lb really 

xxx


----------



## CocoaOne

Had such a bad week again :cry: I am pants at cooking, especially as I only cook for one because OH is the fussiest eater in the world. Put that together with a baby that I can barely put down, and you end up with a bad Cocoa who grabs chocolate and sweets to eat when i get the chance. Thank god I'm breastfeeding or I think i'd be putting on 3lbs a week! Can someone lend me the cash to hire a personal chef? Or would anyone like to do it for me? MrsQ?.... Lol


----------



## Naya69

you should set your self about of you time where you get chance to make something nice and hve a nice bath hun i would be telling your hubby this and tell him you want a cooking free night where he has to make your tea :)


----------



## lucky3

Naya69 said:


> well i lost 2lbs which iam chuffed with as i eat so much crap this week i was shocked to lose anything so happy with that gonna be extra good this week so i can lose big next week.
> 
> also our group is holding a party on the 25th with a BBQ and dancing gonna go to that sounds fun.
> 
> and can someone help me my friend at the class whats a syn free reciepe for houmas (sp?) can someone tell me please.
> 
> password is mango
> 
> just had a massive piece of rump steak as it was on offer at tesco on £1.82, had it with a jacket and salad and now just tucking into a muller strawberry yum :)

yay well done :thumbup:


----------



## CocoaOne

Naya69 said:


> you should set your self about of you time where you get chance to make something nice and hve a nice bath hun i would be telling your hubby this and tell him you want a cooking free night where he has to make your tea :)



ROTFL!! His cooking skills amount to microwave meals and very rarely - cooking potato waffles! :haha: I don't mind so much as he has the baby so I can cook most nights, but he works late shifts & doesn't get in before 7pm or 9pm, so I'm starving and need something quick. Hopefully it'll get easier as LO can entertain herself a bit more.


----------



## Naya69

haha sounds like a typical male. try doing a meal planner so your not running around trying to find something to eat i kinda set a meal planner for my teas it just so much easier. like tomorrow iam having braising steak which is great because i can put it in the slow cooker when i wake up and then just serve it with some mash and cabbage when ever i need. then the next day iam having a chicken dinner lots of veg then next is sausage and mash ect.

this way i know what to perpare try easy foods like chicken and veg or jacket with a filling put the jacket in the icrowave first and then in the oven to crisp up so much quicker only takes 15 to 20 mins xx


----------



## Elli21

Yayyyy Naya!!!! :happydance: xxx


----------



## Elli21

Anyone seen pip or plum about?? xx


----------



## MrsQ

CocoaOne said:


> Had such a bad week again :cry: I am pants at cooking, especially as I only cook for one because OH is the fussiest eater in the world. Put that together with a baby that I can barely put down, and you end up with a bad Cocoa who grabs chocolate and sweets to eat when i get the chance. Thank god I'm breastfeeding or I think i'd be putting on 3lbs a week! Can someone lend me the cash to hire a personal chef? Or would anyone like to do it for me? MrsQ?.... Lol

its a date lol. x


----------



## CocoaOne

Thanks MrsQ! Lol

Well, Ive put on *0.5lb* Boo! Not the end of the world though. Must get organised, must get organised *runs away repeating new mantra*

Good luck to everyone else who's weighing in today x


----------



## Plumfairy

Hello I lost 2.5lb yesterday. So almost lost what I gained last week... :blush: I am going to do it 110% this week! Super determined to lose a few more lbs before our holiday on 1st July.

Sorry Ive not had much of a chance to pop on lately. I hope everyones weightlosses are going well. 23lb weightloss for the week is FAB! Well done girlies! :hugs: xxx


----------



## catkin1508

hello all, hope we r all ok, ive been away to my dads 4 a few days! its lovely as lo gets very well looked after and i get a little break!! i did jump on my scales this morning and so far this week am still the same which is good as my step mums portions are huge!!!!


----------



## pip holder

Morning darlings :flower: 

Sorry not been around - have been away for a couple of days and went to a wedding on sat so super busy!

Not been too bad all things considered but obviously couldn't go last night so won't know till next monday:shrug:. Feel very motivated today and going to do a proper meal planner for the week so can do a big shop and not buy crap like I have been doing.
Hope everyone ok - just about to do the coffee and trawl through :haha: then going to power walk round the park with the boy :thumbup:


----------



## catkin1508

im waiting for my big shop to be delivered- and then making the oreo cheesecake for pudding tonight- going to cheat a little and add a ww chocolate dessert to the mix at 3 syns for the pot. thinking it might make it a little bit more chocolatey?? Or if not i might add one of the ww sachets for angel delight at 1/2 syns?? Ill let you know how it goes!!


----------



## africaqueen

Good Morning ladies 

Firstly i have great news! i finally heard back from a job i applied for and i have been shortlisted to go for a entrance test on the 5th July!!! I am sooooo excited! if i pass the tests i get invited to a formal interview  I just feel so glad to have been shortlisted as i was starting to lose faith in myself after all the jobs i applied for. So im VERY happy today!

I had a syn free pancake with lemon and sweetener for my brekky and for lunch i am going to have chicken kebabs and salad and some fruit. My appetite is not really there at the moment, due to af and the heat. All good! lol.

Well done on the losses girlies! fab.
Good luck to todays weigh in's xxx


----------



## lucky3

africaqueen said:


> Good Morning ladies
> 
> Firstly i have great news! i finally heard back from a job i applied for and i have been shortlisted to go for a entrance test on the 5th July!!! I am sooooo excited! if i pass the tests i get invited to a formal interview  I just feel so glad to have been shortlisted as i was starting to lose faith in myself after all the jobs i applied for. So im VERY happy today!
> 
> I had a syn free pancake with lemon and sweetener for my brekky and for lunch i am going to have chicken kebabs and salad and some fruit. My appetite is not really there at the moment, due to af and the heat. All good! lol.
> 
> Well done on the losses girlies! fab.
> Good luck to todays weigh in's xxx

hey that's fantastic news :happydance: I'll keep everything crossed for you!!! x


----------



## Naya69

fingers are crossed for you AQ and good luck to all the weigh in for todays xx


----------



## pip holder

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaay go AQ :happydance: :happydance: what are the entrance tests - those horrid psychosometric (sp) ones?


----------



## Naya69

has anyone got a reciepe for syn free houmas ?????


----------



## MrsQ

africaqueen said:


> Good Morning ladies
> 
> Firstly i have great news! i finally heard back from a job i applied for and i have been shortlisted to go for a entrance test on the 5th July!!! I am sooooo excited! if i pass the tests i get invited to a formal interview  I just feel so glad to have been shortlisted as i was starting to lose faith in myself after all the jobs i applied for. So im VERY happy today!
> 
> I had a syn free pancake with lemon and sweetener for my brekky and for lunch i am going to have chicken kebabs and salad and some fruit. My appetite is not really there at the moment, due to af and the heat. All good! lol.
> 
> Well done on the losses girlies! fab.
> Good luck to todays weigh in's xxx

WOW well done hunny. good luck i am sure you will be fab!!!



Plumfairy said:


> Hello I lost 2.5lb yesterday. So almost lost what I gained last week... :blush: I am going to do it 110% this week! Super determined to lose a few more lbs before our holiday on 1st July.
> 
> Sorry Ive not had much of a chance to pop on lately. I hope everyones weightlosses are going well. 23lb weightloss for the week is FAB! Well done girlies! :hugs: xxx


Well done hun. I am sure you will loose more than a few pounds b 1st july!!!




Naya69 said:


> has anyone got a reciepe for syn free houmas ?????

had a search and found this one?

Practically syn free hummus. 

Green day:

1 cup dry chickpeas
5 cups water
6 bay leaves; or so
¾ cup Chopped onion
1 Clove garlic
1 level tablespoon Tomato puree (0.5syns)
2 tablespoons Lemon juice
¾ teaspoon Ground cumin
¼ teaspoon Paprika
&#8539; teaspoon Cayenne
¼ teaspoon Black pepper
¾ teaspoon Salt

Soak chickpeas overnight in loads of water. 

Drain and put in large saucepan, add the five cups of water and bayleaves. Bring to boil then put on medium heat for 1.5 hours or so until chickpeas are soft.

Drain and then puree with all other ingredients. Add a little water if mixture seems to thick.


My food today is bfast - x2 weetabix (b) and milk (a)
Lunch - mushy pea curry and rice
Dinner - stir fry with quorn. 30g sharwoods prawn crackers, 4 tsp of chilli dipping sauce 6 syns

banana, yoghurt, syn free icecream. 
snack - x2 asda wm pitta bb - 4tsp tomatoe puree 2 syns, x4a cheese. mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

total syns - 15

green day allowance - aa, bb
bf allowance used. aaa, b


----------



## Elli21

houmous dip.
syn free on extra easy and green.

1 red pepper, deseeded and sliced
Fry Light
400g can chickpeas, drained and rinsed
20-50ml water
2 cloves garlic, crushed
1 tbsp lemon juice 
Salt to taste

Method: 

1. 
Place the sliced red pepper on a baking tray sprayed with Fry Light and roast until softened.

2. 
Once the pepper is cooked and cooled, place all the ingredients in a food processor and blend, adding more water if necessary to create a smooth paste.

3. 
Add salt to taste and serve with chopped up carrot batons or any of your favourite Free vegetable sticks!


----------



## Plumfairy

Yum that houmous recipe looks lush!! Am definately going to try that one. 

Thats great about the job AQ. Will be keeping FX for you. You said something about syn free pancakes?? I'd love the recipe!! they sound yum!!!


----------



## africaqueen

pip holder said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaay go AQ :happydance: :happydance: what are the entrance tests - those horrid psychosometric (sp) ones?

Thanks Pip!
The test is partly decision making(np for me! lol) and then numeracy! aaaaaaaah, not so good! lol. I will do my best and cnt do more than that.
I am excited to be given a chance tho:happydance:

The recipe for the syn free pancakes is...

3 eggs
3 tbsps sweetener
2 drops vanilla essence

Method- Separate whites from yolks. Whisk whites intill stiff.
whisk yolks intill creamy. add the sweetener and vanilla essence.
fold the yolk mixture into the whites intill fluffy.
Frylight pan and cook intill golden.
add sweetener and lemon and enjoy.

xxx


----------



## Plumfairy

Thankyou they sound yum!! Just wish I had some eggs then I'd have made em for pudding!


----------



## africaqueen

They are nice but ya cnt beat a real pancake! lol. Decent sub tho. The vanilla essence takes most of the eggy flavour away ;-)

Iv made chilli cheese lasagna for tea. Its cooking in the oven now and smells yummy! first time iv made it so will let u knw! lol xxx


----------



## Naya69

thanks for them reciepes girls i will pass them onto my friend :thumbup:


----------



## CocoaOne

Does anyone else struggle to eat all their healthy extras? I'm BFing so get 3 As & Bs a day (usually do green days). The Bs aren't so much of a problem as I snack on fibre plus bars or cereal etc, but the As are a nightmare. I can usually have 1 with my cereal or tea etc, but then I'm left with 2 which basically means a lot of cheese everyday!
So I usually don't end up having them. Naughty! 

Fingers crossed for your test AQ!

I used to have a recipe for a very yummy bean & cheese lasagne that I should dig out.


----------



## africaqueen

Yeah Cocoa i knw what u mean about Hea choice. I do the EE plan so get 1 HEA and 1 HEB each day, but as i only have around 2 cuppas per day i struggle with the hea unless i have cereal or make rice pudding. i dont knw how i could cope with 3 hea's! lol

just had my lasagna and it was ok. i am crap at making it! lol xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls!! I maintained! Which is fab considering it was my birthday and holiday all rolled into one last week. 

So actually really happy about that. Hoping for a loss next week though as 100% back on it.

xxx


----------



## MrsQ

hi girls 

I have failed miserably tonight.
Me and my husband are going through a bad patch..... so bad he aid he wanted me and mikey to move out and he would move back in with his dad.
So i have eaten and eaten and eaten. Hes at work and all i can do is cry at the moment.
I love him so much but i cant have sex as since the bad birth with mikey i have had something called vaginisumus and also i have a feeling i have pnd and he said he is dead inside now.

I am so sad and i need assurance from him but i aint getting it. x


----------



## 4magpies

MrsQ said:


> hi girls
> 
> I have failed miserably tonight.
> Me and my husband are going through a bad patch..... so bad he aid he wanted me and mikey to move out and he would move back in with his dad.
> So i have eaten and eaten and eaten. Hes at work and all i can do is cry at the moment.
> I love him so much but i cant have sex as since the bad birth with mikey i have had something called vaginisumus and also i have a feeling i have pnd and he said he is dead inside now.
> 
> I am so sad and i need assurance from him but i aint getting it. x

Oh honey so sorry to hear that.

Hope you get through it... we all have rough patches.

Big hugs for you.

:hugs:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Magpies- well done maintaining!! thats fab considering ur bday and hol etc 

MrsQ ((hugs)) oh god hun, i really feel for u. Have u both sat down together and discussed the reasons why u cnt have sex and how u both feel etc? i knw sometimes its hard to communicate but its essential if u both want to save your marriage... i am so sorry u are going through this. I dnt blame u for comfort eating, but what i will say is, just remember that it is not going to solve anything. Ultimately it is going to make u feel more shit about yourself and u have done so well and make such a effort with all your recipes etc. You did this for yourself, so no matter what happens between u and dh(and i pray u manage to resolve all the issues) stick with it and keep your goal in mind. You will boost your confidence and your libido ;-)

xxx


----------



## kimbobaloobob

MrsQ said:


> hi girls
> 
> I have failed miserably tonight.
> Me and my husband are going through a bad patch..... so bad he said he wanted me and mikey to move out and he would move back in with his dad.
> So i have eaten and eaten and eaten. Hes at work and all i can do is cry at the moment.
> I love him so much but i cant have sex as since the bad birth with mikey i have had something called vaginisumus and also i have a feeling i have pnd and he said he is dead inside now.
> 
> I am so sad and i need assurance from him but i aint getting it. x

ohh hunn :hugs: i cant imagine what your going through. ive just had a quick read up on vaginisumus and it says something about hypnosis to cure it :shrug:. :hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## MrsQ

thanks girls. Just drunk nearly a whole botle of baileys so its a bit late lol. 

it took alot for me to write that down as no one knows and thinks we are as happy as before but its mainly money worries.
Hes never home to be able to develop our relationship.

I have an appointment tomorrow with a midwife to talk over mikeys birth as it was really traumatic, the dr seems to think this is what's causing the vaginismus. I have managed it once since he was born but when i went drs the dr diagnosed that cos when she did an internal she could feel me involuntary clamping down. Apparently its really common but it dont help when i want to save my marriage?
xxx


----------



## kimbobaloobob

MrsQ said:


> thanks girls. Just drunk nearly a whole botle of baileys so its a bit late lol.
> 
> *it took alot for me to write that down as no one knows and thinks we are as happy as before but its mainly money worries.*
> Hes never home to be able to develop our relationship.
> 
> I have an appointment tomorrow with a midwife to talk over mikeys birth as it was really traumatic, the dr seems to think this is what's causing the vaginismus. I have managed it once since he was born but when i went drs the dr diagnosed that cos when she did an internal she could feel me involuntary clamping down. Apparently its really common but it dont help when i want to save my marriage?
> xxx


were all here if you ever want to talk :hugs: well as long as everyone dosent mind me volenteerig thwm :haha:


----------



## africaqueen

I 2nd that Kim ;-)

MrsQ- if u both love eachother and want it to work, u have to find a way. I hope that your OH comes hme and you two can sit down and sort things out and that your midwife can offer some helpful ideas tomorrow. We are all here for u xxx


----------



## pip holder

Mrs Q - I third that :hugs: add me to the list of peeps if you need to talk :hugs:

It is verrryyyy common for people to develop vaginismus after a traumatic birth, Mike needs to read up on things a bit and support you but easier said than done if he's working all the time eh :shrug:

Not to get into the graphics but have you tried doing 'ahem' _other_ shexay things apart from the DEED? :blush: :blush:

Maybe if you took the pressure off yourself that you'd have to attempt it, you may feel more inclined to be intimate, cuddle etc as you probably are rejecting any close behaviour because your body is so petrified at the mo.

You enjoy a wallow tonight, let the dust settle and don't say anything you may regret chick - you seem a lovely couple and I'm sure you'll get past this blip - don't undo all your hard work tonight though :hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:


----------



## MrsQ

thanks guys. 
To be honest. NOTHING sexual interests me since the birth. Hes a real gent and has said that he wont pressure me etc but he gets frustrated and then i feel bad and tense up and its a viscious circle.
I dont talk to him about my feelings as i am scared of hurting him but the good thing about him is he says whats on his mind and i respect him for that. 

He is due home at about 8 but obviously will have to go bed as he is back at work again tonight. 

part of me just wonders if he is better off without me anyway but this isnt want i want or wanted for my child. x

Sorry to deviate from the plan just have no where elxse to turn as evryone thinks we are still a perfectly happy couple and will tell me i am worrying about nothign if i say anythign.
x


----------



## africaqueen

MrsQ- Never mind what anyone else thinks, all thats important is YOU and your marriage and child. Hope you and dh manage to solve the issues. I think some counselling may help if the birth was so traumatic? ((hugs))

Well i get weighed tonight and as i missed last wed i hope iv lost a few lbs! lol. Want to get into the 16's an fast now! dh has just been talking of a poss honeymoon(we married in dec, lol so belated) and we are hoping to try an get away in October if we can and i want to be a size 16-18 for that so i can wear some nice summer clothes etc. Soooo hoping it comes off! we need it, after all we have been through. will do us good 

well i have not eaten yet, but will probs just have some fruit as im not that hungry tbh. I will eat a light lunch and not have my tea intill i get back from SW tonight. I am going out shopping soon so gonna buy myself a cream cake as a treat for after my weigh in 
I tend to pick a yummy cake each wed an have it after weigh in as a treat for the wk. lol..

Hope everyone else is doing ok? xxx


----------



## MrsQ

good luck with your weigh in and you will definitely be in the 16-18s soon i can guarantee it!

I go to my first counselling session today but what's the point if my husband is leaving me?
x


----------



## africaqueen

MrsQ said:


> good luck with your weigh in and you will definitely be in the 16-18s soon i can guarantee it!
> 
> I go to my first counselling session today but what's the point if my husband is leaving me?
> x

Has he actually said he wants to leave u? or is he just so frustrated he is talking rubbish? Men say a lot of terrible things that they dont mean, but they said in the spare of the moment as they struggle to "deal" with many issues in life, compared to women. I think ideally marriage guidance/couples counselling would be best, so u are both working together on this... i knw he works a lot and most police are married to the job virtually, but he has to make time if he wants his marriage to work. Its a 2 way street:winkwink:

xxx


----------



## MrsQ

africaqueen said:


> MrsQ said:
> 
> 
> good luck with your weigh in and you will definitely be in the 16-18s soon i can guarantee it!
> 
> I go to my first counselling session today but what's the point if my husband is leaving me?
> x
> 
> Has he actually said he wants to leave u? or is he just so frustrated he is talking rubbish? Men say a lot of terrible things that they dont mean, but they said in the spare of the moment as they struggle to "deal" with many issues in life, compared to women. I think ideally marriage guidance/couples counselling would be best, so u are both working together on this... i knw he works a lot and most police are married to the job virtually, but he has to make time if he wants his marriage to work. Its a 2 way street:winkwink:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

he baisically have said i have killed him inside. What started it was the budgets from the government? They are stopping anyone who earns over 40k tax credits so thats a good £150 a month for us which goes on bills. 

My maternity stops in august and we are just about struggling as we are
now so we spoke about me going back to work and i said the only thing
i am really worried about is if he would ciope a whole day with mikey as he gets stressed and angry at him for just an hour when i go sw? and he
started cryign nad said he couldnt do this anymore and that I am a
spiteful bitch (i was saying the truth) and that we are better off apart etc. WOuldnt let me anywhere near him and i was crying saying dont do this and i am sorry and he said i never changed and we keep going over the same thign and i never give him what he wants and he is startnig to hate me for it
and that I should move in with my sister and we get rid of the house and
start divorce proceedings.

I had to go to a market research so i went and he was the same when
i got back so after i had dropped him off at the station i got home
and drunk a bottle of baileys and a bottle of wine lol. I know it was
wrong but all i could think of was just wanting it all to go away. I
dunno how i am going to cope. I love him and i thoguht marriage was
for life but obviously not in his mind. 

he has said things like this before and every time he says it it chips away at my confidence all the more. It has only been since mikey was born he has wanted to leave me and before that we were so happy i could burst! :cry:


----------



## Elli21

MrsQ :hugs: if you ever need to vent or chat, im about :hugs:

I think maybe your OH needs to see a counsellor too, or you could get a marriage counsellor??

I just hope he realises what he has with you before he pushes you too far away xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Oh hun :-( me and dh obviously dnt have any children, but our marriage has suffered due to all the ttc and our loss and money worries(combined income of £18000!) and we have both said some terrible things to eachother over the past few mths, But ultimately we still very much love eachother and strive for a better future and that see's us through. If you still love eachother, there is hope. If the love has gone on either side, you will be fighting a losing battle. I have been there and done that and i wasted 2 extra yrs on a relationship that had already ended really... I truly hope that dh is just lashing out and that when u eventually sit down and talk that u can sort things out.
He cnt blame you for the budget either. lol. If he is earning over 40k a year, you are in a MUCH better situation than us and many other ppl. we cope on less than half of that. Your dh needs to realise how lucky he is. He has a great career, wife who loves him and a gorgeous baby. Men focus too much on the little bits of bad in life and dnt see the whole picture, which is not too shabby at all ;-)

xxx


----------



## MrsQ

exactly.
we do struggle. he brings home 2100 and our outgoings are 1800 before food, its the area we live. i think he is comparing our life before too. i bring home at full time 1800 and we used to go on flash holidays and never had to worry about money. then we got married! i fell pregnant whilst planning it and became v ill in hospital most of the time and couldnt work. so had to get a loan to pay the wedding off. we had to move further out to afford a house big enough for a family.

also i dont think his family help as they have basically disowned him for moving so far away. but he was v v close to them. x


----------



## Pink1981

:hugs: MRSQ I really hope you can sort things

Well i'm having a really bad day with my anxiety so i'm not going to weigh in today. I feel like i've put on weight even though i've stuck to plan :shrug:

Just feel like eating and eating :cry:


----------



## MrsQ

hun i would go you may be surprised!
xxx


----------



## africaqueen

MrsQ- I truly hope u can sort things out. x

Pink- if u have stuck to plan, you will have lost weight ;-) go to class and u will be happy once u see a loss ;-) sorry u are feeling low. I had a terrible wk feeling like that last wk, but luckily im feeling a lot happier this wk, even tho everything is still the same... must be frame of mind. lol. 

Anyone watching the match later?? i am gonna watch it at hme with dh an my dad. Gonna get them some cans and do some food. Il make jacket potatoes and do some ribs i think. I hope our boys pull their bloody finger out this time! xxx


----------



## MrsQ

thanks guys yoru great!

Not watching it as my councelling runs over it. 
xxxx


----------



## kimbobaloobob

AQ - ive got out of the watchig the match :D ive give russell money to 'treat himself' which in his eyes means go down the pub and watch the match :haha: Football really isnt my thing.

MrsQ - :hugs: i hope everything works out for you hun xx

Pink - if you feel bad about it then just weigh and leave hun you may suprise yourself
xx


----------



## Pink1981

Weigh in was at 10am so i have missed it anyway, thanks though :hugs:
I am obsessed with weighing myself at home and i weigh the same if not more than last week. My scales are 99% of the time the same as sw ones. Just having a crappy day, ignore me x


----------



## pip holder

Pink :hugs: sorry you're having a weird day lovely, I'd go too - even just to get weighed, don't stay if you're not yourself but you've been dead good :hugs:

AQ & Kim, may watch the match if LO in the mood! He's got his England romper suit on ready - will try and post a pic in a bit:haha:

Mrs Q :hugs::flower: I'm really glad you've got couselling today - you need to work on YOU before anyone or anything else. 

It sounds like your hubby is just lashing out angrily and doesn't really have anyone to confide in (my OH is the same really-won't discuss 'us') He also works in a very male dominated area which is hard if something is questioning his masculinity (in his eyes)
He probably thinks that this is something _*he*_ should be able to resolve. Not excusing his behaviour towards you btw - shocking :growlmad:
Gah - men!
You take care of yourself today and try to relax at counselling, hope someone having Mikey that you won't worry about :hugs::kiss:


Anyway - back on the skinny express for Pip :happydance: was super good yest- didn't even use any syns :wacko: did a big shop and got everything in until next tuesday so shouldn't stray too far again hopefully.
Has anyone seen those new cheesecake mullerlights? We've tried lemon before but these are New York flavour and strawberry flavour but don't know the syns yet - should I assume they'd: be 1.5 like the lemon or more? What does anyone think? Look lush though :thumbup


----------



## Elli21

The lemon ones make my cheeks go funny...they are super sour!!!

I also did my shop last night, got loads of good stuff in and the only naughty day im having this week will be my daughter 5ths birthday on saturday, but then i got to get straight back onto plan as i got my first weigh in in two weeks the following wednesday....eeeek!!!


----------



## kimbobaloobob

i would check first i assumed that the choccy cherry ones were free but found out they wernt


----------



## Elli21

Pink - i got mega obsessed with weighing myself when i first started this plan, id weigh myself EVERYday, sometimes twice a day, and it did me no favours...because i didnt see a mass change i got obsessed with my food.
If u can help it, try not to weigh yourself as often. :hugs:
It really is great stepping on the scales once a week and seeing a change of 3lbs!! Much better than seeing a change of 0.5lb in a couple of days ;)


----------



## Elli21

Talking about yoghurts : Fat Free activia yoghurts are on offer at tesco at the mo, im assuming because they are fat free, they are syn free? (cos the book says fat free yogs are free)


----------



## africaqueen

Pink- u can get weighed at a later class and not stay for class ;-)
If i cant make my evening class i just go to the mornin one 
I will not have scales in our house. GET RID!! I get weighed at SW and thats it.
It is supposed to be a way of life, not taking over your life ;-)

Pip- what is in the NY flavour mullerlight?? a change is as good as a rest  i went shopping before and got 8 mullerlights for £2 on offer in tesco still. The low budget we have for shopping went nowhere this wk as we needed washing powder, soap etc too so got not much choice foodwise this wk :-( will have to make do with jacket potatoes and rice mostly. Got lots of yoghurt tho... lol.
Oooh pip, wanna see LO in England suit 

COME ON ENGLAND!!!

xxx


----------



## lucky3

The activia fat free yoghurts are syn free and delicious, they are my fav now, used to have mueller light, mm mm.

Haven't been on for a while as I have been a naughty girl :( started off well but then went off track at the weekend and can't get my arse in gear.

Reading your posts MrsQ it makes me feel bad as I have no excuse for comfort eating, i just fancied it :( Hope you are feeling better today, I have suffered from depression and I know how hard it is so big hugs and try to keep strong. Talking is the key, I struggled to do this with the depression but found once I had started talking it helped so much. Just hope DH is receptive to you.

With regard to the tax credits i think they are just reducing the award more quickly once you earn over £40,000 so you may still get some, especially if you pay childcare costs. Can't find out exactly how they are doing it yet.

I have decided not to go to weigh in as have the opportunity to work late as hubby home to watch footie - I shall listen to it on the radio. It's weird, our office is now nearly completely a male free zone!! And of course I have been naughty so know I have put on!

I agree with other posters about habitual weighing. I used to weigh every night and every morning and write it down. When I had been good and I put on it used to put me off and I would be much more likely to eat something bad as I would think, "well, what was the point!!" Your body seems to fluctuate at it's own rate so a weekly check really is much more sensible. Though i always like to weigh before I go just so there are no huge shocks!!


----------



## pip holder

AQ - the new york one is just plain white (not overly impressed actually :nope:) may try one in an illegal 'you know what' cake later :haha:

Are we all watching the match? - my little football hooligan below - please ignore all the crap on the rug :blush:

Hope everyone feeling good today - gonna make Salmon pasta for tea I think and have a go at a pud of some description :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







iPhone pics 021.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## kimbobaloobob

ahhh how cute pip :D and whats an illegal you know what cake..... :S
Bubs rolled over today :D finally i thought he would never do it!! it took a couple of prods the first time though but the second was all by himself :D :happydance:


----------



## africaqueen

Pip- Ur LO looks gorgeous in that lil england strip! bless. So the NY yoghurt is just plain?? weird! 

Kim- the "illegal" is the couscous cake which we originally thought was syn free and it turned out to be around 5 syns per slice... haha. I still lost 5lb that wk tho, so made no diff to me...


Well we ended up watching the match in the pub and the bbq smelt soooo lovely, but i stuck to my diet coke :-( then dh and my dad went the chippy on the way hme, so had to dish that out for them and im starvin but not eatin till i have been weighed so boooo!

Iv got a cream donut waiting for me in the fridge if i have lost tonight, and i should of lost as i have been sooo good this wk! xxx


----------



## Elli21

Awww Pip, that pic is priceless.
Your babe is sooo cute :)


----------



## kimbobaloobob

only 1 hour and 23 minutes until i can eat :D


----------



## africaqueen

kimbobaloobob said:


> only 1 hour and 23 minutes until i can eat :D

:haha: me too, but im stayin for class 2nite so bit longer for me... over 2hrs an then i can eat my cake:happydance:

good luck to all of us gettin weighed 2nite xxx


----------



## kimbobaloobob

i stay too, but take food with me :haha:


----------



## africaqueen

kimbobaloobob said:


> i stay too, but take food with me :haha:

Good idea! lol. I wonder if i take my cream cake, how that will go down?:haha:
Oooh less than a hr and its time xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls done really well today fully back on it after my week off already feel thinner. Hoping for a big loss this week with all the extra exercise I will get moving house!! Lol.

I wont have internet in my new house till the middle of july.

xxx


----------



## kimbobaloobob

:S :S :S i best get stinky changed and get myself into lighter clothes. I really dont wanna go... then again i never do :haha: i always feel like a little school kid when ive put on and jan (my consultant) says with out fail 'well weve had a small blip this week havent we kim' :grr:


----------



## kimbobaloobob

does that mean we wont be hearing from you? :(


----------



## 4magpies

I can nip on during work but I am off work next week too!!

If someone wants to be a text buddy I can update via text. Lol.

xxx


----------



## Naya69

pip your lo is adorable :)

and i cant believe everyone doesnt eat before weigh in i thought that was just me :haha: i starve myself all day on a monday and then go crazy after :)

had a nice spag bol for tea but ive ran out of muller lights so iam craving for my sweet fix now gonna nip to tesco torrow and get 8 for £2 :thumbup:

and good luck to the girls who are getting weighed tonight :thumbup:


----------



## africaqueen

4magpies said:


> I can nip on during work but I am off work next week too!!
> 
> If someone wants to be a text buddy I can update via text. Lol.
> 
> xxx

Ooh yes il be your text buddy to help keep u on track ;-) if u want to, pm me your mobi number xxx


----------



## sugarkane

Hi Everyone, well after weigh in today I have lost 3lb, very pleased as have done no exercise the past few days plus it means im even closer to loosing 10% by my bday. Fingers crssed everyone still to be weighed and well done those who have lost so far.

MrsQ I hope today has been better for you and remember u have done nothing wrong keep strong, and keep talking if it helps.

AQ well done on getting to the next stage.


----------



## 4magpies

africaqueen said:


> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> I can nip on during work but I am off work next week too!!
> 
> If someone wants to be a text buddy I can update via text. Lol.
> 
> xxx
> 
> Ooh yes il be your text buddy to help keep u on track ;-) if u want to, pm me your mobi number xxxClick to expand...

Done!

xxx


----------



## Elli21

Well done sugarkane :happydance:

Good Luck Kim and AQ xxx


----------



## minnie83

Hi all, 2.5lb loss for me this week! Very pleased with that :happydance:

Hope you're all doing well, :hugs: to the ladies that need it :hugs:


----------



## Naya69

well done sugarkane and minnie thats a brill loss :happydance:


----------



## MrsQ

thanks guys for all your help! and well done for loosing sugarkane and minnie83.

I have been diagnosed with post traumatic stress disorder. I think its shocked my husband and hes been very attentive tonight and has sat down with me and i went through what i went through with the midwife. I hope this will help as i love him too much and cant imagine a life without him.
xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Well done to Sugarkane and Minnie! fab losses girls ;-)

I lost 2.5lb this wk so happy with that. I should be 16 something next wk instead of 17 something so yaaaay  Just eating my cream cake now. hehe.
Back on plan 2moz and hoping for a 3lb loss for next wk 

I have lost 16.5lb in 7wks so happy with my progress so far xxx


----------



## catkin1508

whoop well done to you all!! Yay we must be on for a good weekly loss again this week!!!


----------



## africaqueen

MrsQ said:


> thanks guys for all your help! and well done for loosing sugarkane and minnie83.
> 
> I have been diagnosed with post traumatic stress disorder. I think its shocked my husband and hes been very attentive tonight and has sat down with me and i went through what i went through with the midwife. I hope this will help as i love him too much and cant imagine a life without him.
> xxx

Awww hun i am so glad that u have a diagnosis as that means u can start getting the right treatment and moving forward:happydance:
I am glad your dh has taken on board how serious this is and that he is supporting you. You both need to be gentle with eachother and work together and im sure it will only strengthen your marriage in the long run:winkwink:

xxx


----------



## kimbobaloobob

.5 off :/
MrsQ glad things are starting to look up hun. I Know were not married but russ needs something to slap him in the face sometimes before he acknowledges it... must be a male thing
x


----------



## africaqueen

A loss is a loss and always better than a gain Kim ;-) well done xxx


----------



## MrsQ

africaqueen said:


> Well done to Sugarkane and Minnie! fab losses girls ;-)
> 
> I lost 2.5lb this wk so happy with that. I should be 16 something next wk instead of 17 something so yaaaay  Just eating my cream cake now. hehe.
> Back on plan 2moz and hoping for a 3lb loss for next wk
> 
> I have lost 16.5lb in 7wks so happy with my progress so far xxx

yey well done hunny. Not going weigh in tomorrow as i havent been paid my tax credits for some reason. So no money. But next week i shall be going so get to try and make up this week.
xxxx


----------



## MrsQ

thanks guys. Hes going to try and book the first two weeks off in july (for footie aswell) so that we can have some family time as he works so much we can never work on our relationship. I cant wait. Two whole weeks with my husband will be the most i have had since we got married.

xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

MrsQ said:


> thanks guys. Hes going to try and book the first two weeks off in july (for footie aswell) so that we can have some family time as he works so much we can never work on our relationship. I cant wait. Two whole weeks with my husband will be the most i have had since we got married.
> 
> xxxx

Thats fab news hun!!:happydance: So happy for u both. The only way is up now hun:winkwink: OMG that was not meant to mean what it sounded like... lmao!!:haha::blush:

Well your delicious recipes will be getting shared with my class next wk cos they all want the rice pudding, pancakes and quiche ones :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## kimbobaloobob

thats great MrsQ ive got a big grin on my face for you
yup a loss is a loss well done on your bigger one though AQ i think i know where i went wrong so not too fussed
ARGH russ has just walked in pissed with his piss head mate :grr:


----------



## Elli21

First page updated..

well done ladies xxxxx


----------



## pip holder

Ah WELL DONE LOSERS!!!! :haha::happydance::cloud9::happydance:
Fabulous :thumbup:

Mrs Q :hugs: things sound like they are all moving forwards chick - great stuff.

Just made mincemeat couscous cake - OMFG, it's fab - will post recipe in the morning, had salmon and jersey spuds for tea nomnom
and a vodka and coke :blush:

Tell I've restarted the diet properly as am farting past myself :blush: honest to God it's like a mens changing room the noises coming from me. Disgusting! hahaha :hugs:


----------



## MrsQ

hahaha. pmsl at pip i know what you mean.

Well i am back on it today. Feel more positive. 
I do the mincemeat cous cous cake too. Its yum isnt it? I think i have some photos somewhere so you can see what its like.
In fact i may make one..... actually will make my oreo one first mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm i am addicted to that cake i swear.

Today i will have - 

bfast - sw chips, beans, egg
Lunch - rice and mushy pea curry
dinner- chicken kebab with 1/2 syn nandos sauce, salad, sw chips and a b pitta.

Need to fit in sdome a's and b's. As of next week my extras go down to 1 extra :( as my baby boy is going to be 6 months i am so sad. he is growing too quick. On the upside he has gotten into baby modeling. I know alot of people are against it but the photographer that did our family shoot kept on at me saying he would be good at it and sent me through a agency and hes now on the books. So fingers crossed he gets something how cool would that be? Also any money he makes this agency will only pay into an account that he can open when he is 18! 

Baby is asleep so going for a nap myself. see ya girls and i am back!!!! xxx


----------



## kimbobaloobob

6 months!! wow i remember when we were in 3rd tri together, you came out with some great threads lol
and yay for baby modeling, russell would be pants at that... he smiles for pretty much everything bar the camera... do get the odd smiley photo though...


----------



## MrsQ

lol. great threads? not sure about that one.

But yea even if i am on my phone he stops what he is doing and smiles lol. hes a tart!

Russell must be 6 months then in a few weeks? scary isnt it?
x


----------



## kimbobaloobob

well i thought they were... just the way you put things, i sure a few others would of agreed :haha:
ahhh bless him, i hope he does well :)
hes got just under 3 weeks until hes 6 months.... im going to make it drag as much as i can i think


----------



## MrsQ

kimbobaloobob said:


> well i thought they were... just the way you put things, i sure a few others would of agreed :haha:
> ahhh bless him, i hope he does well :)
> hes got just under 3 weeks until hes 6 months.... im going to make it drag as much as i can i think

lol i like to tell it as it is lol.
I stopped posting for a while as i was getting cyberbullied by someone on here i wont mention the name but it got quite nasty. But that person is now banned and i can post freely.
xxx


----------



## kimbobaloobob

how nasty :( i think after 3rd tri you kind of go to your own sections , i tended to stay with the teens, (but im nearly out of them so need to start looking else where for a home :haha: ) so i wouldent of noticed if you stopped posting. Is it just me or has the 'atmosphere' so to speak changed o this site since we were in 3rd tri?


----------



## MrsQ

aw god you make me feel old i am 30 nxt year! 
and yea it gets more bitchy. It did get really bitchy in natural parenting at one point and was even removed due to the person who was bullying me aswell. 

I tend to stick to this thread and also breastfeeding now and thats it. xxx


----------



## kimbobaloobob

well i wasnt going to say how i thought it had changed but yea, it does seem bitchy lately. 
i kid of flitter but im normally here or in the teens.
sorry for making you feel old :haha: i think im the yougest one in this thread :(


----------



## Elli21

My bro is going to start slimming world with me next wednesday. :happydance:
Hes 14 so we're off to the doctors today so he can "refer" him (write him a letter)
Im so excited for him!! And meeeee too....i cant cope without being weighed every week, because i think to myself...oh it doesnt matter...im not going to get weighed for another week...

Breakfast was quarter melon, handful of strawberries and a syn free yoghurt.
Lunch will be a brown bread ham and salad sandwich.
And dinner...mmmm i think im going to do a pasta salad...its too hot for anything else!!


----------



## Elli21

Ohhh and talk about exercise...

Ive got my whole house to clean and tidy...
Ive got an extra school run today as my son has pre-school.
Im power walking up town and back to meet a friend.

:happydance:


----------



## Naya69

sounds like a good day elli :thumbup: i usualy dont have a breakfast or dinner which is bad but iam just never hugry and it knocks me sick to eat when not hungry but iam off taking josh swimming today so i can do a few lengths in the pool while he swims around and then might go on the wii fit for a bit tonight gonna have tesco light choice sausages at only 1 syn a sausage with fryed egg done in fry light so thats practicaly syn free with beans and sw chips yum sounds delish :)


----------



## SmileyShazza

Hello everyone 

How are we doing this week?

I&#8217;ve been so blooming busy I haven&#8217;t been able to check in as much :nope: Have tried to stick to the plan although went out for a meal on Sunday with OH, his cousin and her BF and had chips with my steak which is a bit naughty. Hoping that being extra good the rest of the week has paid off though!

EE day today &#8211; menu looks like this:

*Breakfast*: Fat Free natural yoghurt with blueberries and raspberries
*Lunch*: Wholemeal bread sandwich with ham and 1 slice of smoked cheese (taken out of HEA) with loads of salad and cucumber &#8211; banana
*Dinner*: Chicken Chargrill (4 syns) with boiled baby potatoes and a mixture of broccoli, courgette, carrot and mangetout

*Snacks*: Fresh Cherries, Orange, Plums, Cherry Tomatoes, Sliced Cucumber

Weigh in tomorrow &#8211; no idea how I&#8217;ve done. Fingers crossed for a nice result though :D


----------



## africaqueen

Good morning ladies 

MrsQ- im so glad u are back on plan and feeling better about things now 

Kim- why the sad face cos u are the youngest on here? wish i was! im 30 next yr too. lol.

Smiley- Good luck for the weigh in tomorrow!

Well for brekky i had a small bowl of banana sugar puffs(6 syns) milk from hea and a large bowl of strawberries 
For lunch i will probs have a ham salad sandwich and a mullerlight and for tea im gonna have cod, sw chips and mushy peas  I have melon and oranges to snack on today.
Its a looong shot but if i manage to lose 4.5lb by wed il get my 1.5 stone award so gonna try my best to eat a lot of ss foods this wk and do more exercise 

I have a ton of housework to do, but after that im gonna go for a walk in the park with dh and enjoy some of this lovely weather xxx


----------



## MrsQ

I am not going tonight cos of all the upset i know i have put on.
But i will take my son to his swimming lesson and then come home and be with hubby again before he goes to work. :( 

He has had 12 days approved which is wicked. so i am excited about that. xxxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls.

Well we ended up having a bbq at my parents for tea so i had...
savoury rice, new potatoes, syn free burger on a bun(syned) salad and 2 chicken kebab sticks. yum yum! never drank, just had diet cream soda but did indulge in a milky way  lovin this weather! gonna make some syn free minestrone chunky soup for tomorrow soon. I am going to start making stuff in bulk and freezing it to avoid temptation over the wkend:thumbup:

Hope we are all enjoying this bootiful weather:happydance:

xxx


----------



## Elli21

My lunch and dinner didnt go to plan.
I had a pasta in sauce for lunch (syn free)
And for dinner i had boiled pots, broccoli and 2 sausages...(1 syn each)

Its not that bad, but i think the idea of freeazing things is fab!! Definately going to give that a go xx


----------



## Naya69

i syned a bit today i ended up taking josh for a dinner at morrisons and i had the hunters chicken which is chicken with bacan and cheese in bbq saurce with chips it was well worth it altho i wont be going again as josh never eats his tea tut tut. then i had a packet of quavers crisps after going swimming but they are low syns anyway looking forward to weigh in tho i hope i lose big this week iam 4lbs off my 1.5 stone sticker and 9lbs off my club 10 :D


----------



## Elli21

Im really hungry!!!! :(


----------



## sugarkane

Well done on the weight loss Girls.

MrsQ your OH holiday sounds just what is needed, pleased he did the right thing for you.

AQ & Naya I also have 4lb to my 1.5 stone so am going to give it a really good go, good luck 2 us all.

Quick update I did the gelatine cheesecake and its great, I didnt like the Oero cheesecake but loved this one, the only thing I did wrong was I used the coffee options by mistake (I hate coffee), next time will use just chocolate and will be even better


----------



## africaqueen

Naya69 said:


> i syned a bit today i ended up taking josh for a dinner at morrisons and i had the hunters chicken which is chicken with bacan and cheese in bbq saurce with chips it was well worth it altho i wont be going again as josh never eats his tea tut tut. then i had a packet of quavers crisps after going swimming but they are low syns anyway looking forward to weigh in tho i hope i lose big this week iam 4lbs off my 1.5 stone sticker and 9lbs off my club 10 :D

You must still have loads of syns left hun so dnt worry about the meal:winkwink:

Oooh i hope, hope, hope i can manage 4.5lb this wk to get my 1.5 stone award!
I am going to get going on my bike over the wkend and eat loads of ss foods.
Good luck to us all! xxx


----------



## Naya69

iam sure you will hun fingers crossed i weighed myself on the wii fit this morning and it says ive lost 5 lbs up to now not bad got untill monday to shift some more :happydance:


----------



## 4magpies

I need 4lbs aswell but I will never do that!! Lol.

I dont seem to lose it very fast but as least I am losing I guess.

xxx


----------



## sugarkane

Think I have lost more because of breastfeeding, plan on doing that another 5 to 6 months so hopefully can loose as much as I can with that.


----------



## MrsQ

breastfeeding definately does help as you burn up to 500 cals a day :)

I am planning on breastfeeding as long as my son wants to. 

Well things are alot better at home, hubby even gave me a cuddle in ebd when he got in this morning. Which hasnt happened for a long time as he said he would just want sex and it didnt even lead to anything. 

bfast was syn free pancakes.

Lunch - x2 pitta wholemeal bb with turkey slices, a bit of houmus (synned) and salad

Dinner - going to attempt the classic curry from the new cookbook and some 1syn onion bahgees. it makes 12 so if they are nice i will use all my syns pmsl.
xxxx


----------



## SmileyShazza

Not very happy today as I only lost ½ lb :growlmad: I suppose it&#8217;s better than gaining or staying the same though but I was hoping that I would&#8217;ve lost a bit more this week :( 

Aaaah well &#8211; makes me want to try harder next week which is the most important thing :) before I probably would&#8217;ve got fed up and thought it wasn&#8217;t worth it and given up. No giving up now &#8211; it has just made me even more determined!!!!

EE Day today &#8211; menu looks like this: 

*Breakfast:1 bowl puffed wheat with semi skimmed milk (HEA) and 1 egg scrambled with turkey rashers (was a lot hungrier than normal today)

Lunch: Wholemeal sandwich with chicken and loads of salad, piece of fruit (probably a banana)

Dinner: Chicken with honey & mustard (3syns for 1 tablespoon honey and 1 level teaspoon wholegrain mustard) baked in oven, new boiled potatoes and a mixture of broccoli, baby corn and Mange Tout. 

Snacks: Fresh Cherries, Orange, Fresh Plums, Cucumber Slices.

My goal for the coming week is to make sure I have Speed and Super Speed Foods at every meal and to try and do some kind of exercise at least twice. I want to get a decent loss next week and am prepared to really put the effort in to get it *


----------



## Naya69

mrsQ so happy to hear things are getting better hope everything works out :hugs:

and shazza at least its a lose and not a gain better off than on as i say :D


----------



## africaqueen

Smiley- its a loss not a gain and im sure u will do better next wk ;-)

Well girls, im sooo hot! no air about. lol. I didnt get up till 12.30 cos barely slept last night with the heat. Cnt believe i got up at 12.30!!! lol

I am gonna have some pineapple and strawberries now for lunch as obviously i slept thru brekky... lol xxx


----------



## MrsQ

my god its stupid hot isnt it.

I have had a migraine for 4 days now and mikey has decided that its time to air his tonsils!!!
x


----------



## africaqueen

MrsQ said:


> my god its stupid hot isnt it.
> 
> I have had a migraine for 4 days now and mikey has decided that its time to air his tonsils!!!
> x

Yep i am clearing out my wardrobe and the sweat is dripping off me! lol.
I enjoyed sitting in the garden for a hr before but then had to start crackin with sorting out this mess we call a bedroom:wacko:

I am not even that hungry cos of the heat which is a bonus! haha.
All iv eaten all day is ham with pineapple and a yogurt. Will have some fish and salad for tea cos cnt be cooking much in this weather. I made the syn free minestrone soup last night and a load of the syn free houmous which is tasty and cooling. I will be going for a walk along the beach 2moz and monday so that should help me get below the 17's when i next get weighed.

xxx


----------



## MrsQ

tried the classic curry and its scrumdiddlyumptious!!!


----------



## catkin1508

stayed the same this week :0/ not unhappy and not pleased either.......oh well maybe next week


----------



## africaqueen

Good morning ladies. What a beautiful morning! have we any plans for this wkend?
I am going to to a church summer fete later and tomorrow i am going to watch the match with my friend Jane, who i have not seen for a few wks so should be nice. Going the pub to watch it, but il only have 2 drinks then have diet coke, like last time.

Cat- I knw u are disappointed, but a maintain is better than a gain, as u can get right back on track and lose good this wk ;-)

Well i am going to have pineapple and melon now for brekky cos too hot to eat anything else! lol. DH goes back to work today but he is coming home 2moz nite and then back mon- tue so not so bad this wk xxx


----------



## sugarkane

Hi you super slimming lot, need some help please, we are going for a picnic/BBQ at the beach tomorrow and I need some tasty but cheap ideas, will be making syn free burgers, and a bit of potatoe salad but any more suggestions would be great. Oh as im trying to be extra extra good this week as low syn as poss please


----------



## africaqueen

Mmmm sounds like a lovely idea 

What about... syn free cheesy quiche(using the cheese as your heb), sliced pineapple with ham wrapped around it, fresh strawberries with cream(made with quark and sweetener) vege kebabs(use skewers and add cherry tomatoes, courgette, onion and red pepper) and some coleslaw(use shredded carrot, onion, white cabbage, 2 level tbsps extra light mayo- 2 syns) 

Just a few simple and cheap ideas for you. Hope u have a lovely day xxx


----------



## Elli21

Hey Girls.
Sorry about my lack of being here....Its my girls 5th birthday today, all day yesterday we were having people over and doing all housework and today we have been out ALL day...and tomorrow we have more guests coming too and im cooking a roast dinner.

Can you all PLEASEEEEEEEEE do me a favour...
When you are letting us all know of your loss in the week, could u please write it in red so i can see it when im doing my "quick scans" as i dont want to miss anyone :flower: that would be really helpful...thankyou :kiss:

Ive been naughty for 2 weeks...i dread my weigh in wednesday!!! :(

FOR THE BBQ: How about hard boiled eggs? Left in the shell. Im not sure if they will keep in the heat??? :wacko:


----------



## africaqueen

Morning girlies 
Well i woke up feeling very cheerful cos of this stunning weather and im off out later to watch the match with my friend at the pub, so diet coke, sunshine an hopefully some celebrating! lol.

I have had 2 slices wholemeal toast(heb) with clover lighter and lemon curd(4 syns) for brekky with a cuppa and some melon. 

Going to have a few iceland chicken kebabs with salad for my lunch and some pineapple.

For tea i am not too sure but probs chicken with syn free roasties and veg  dh is home later so il make a dinner for him too.

Hope we are all having a fab wkend xxx


----------



## Elli21

AQ - sounds like u have a fab day in front of you :)
Fingers crossed there will be some celebrating to do too!! :dance:


Ive set up the mini paddling pool for the children, but im making them wait for an hour or 2 before getting in it...they think im mean but i dont want them to get burnt. :dohh:

Now cooking a syn free roast dinner....and cos we didnt get time to do birthday cake for Leigha yesterday we'll be having that for pudding...im only allowed the smallest of pieces, but i got to think of my figure :rofl:

Have a great sunday xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Elli- you are right about making the lil ones wait, as that sun is lethal between 12-3 ;-)
they will thank u for it when they are older. lol.
Ooh birthday cake! my fave. Keep me a piece please? hehe.

Well i have just had iceland chicken kebabs and some cherries for lunch. Gonna have a quick tidy up and my friend jane will be here soon, then we off to the pub to sit in the beer garden before the match KO 

xxx


----------



## pip holder

Hi lovelies :flower:
Hope we're all enjoying the sun - Ells, hope your LO had a fabulous birthday chick :hugs:

Had a barbie last night, also (although prob too late) make a big bowl of pasta, throwa carton of passata over and roast some peppers/onions/courgettes/mushrooms etc and chop up small and mix them through - big hit at mine last night :smug:

Bloody OH has just had LO on his knee and ROARED at the footy :dohh: cue many :cry: :cry: :cry: so what does he then do.......yep, the fecking same again. I was livid - took me ages to calm babs down. Grrrr and am a bit highly strung today as MIL and BIL here for the weekend. Again. MIL managed to let LO fall and hit his EYE last night so he has a shiner.

Hey ho - lucky I've got you lot to moan to eh :winkwink: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Well i am back from the pub and the England team are a fookin DISGRACE!!!!

I am going to make some syn free chips with cod an mushy peas now. CBA making a roast in this weather and im too fuming to make a effort!!! grrrrrrrrrrrrrr xxx


----------



## Pink1981

africaqueen said:


> Morning girlies
> Well i woke up feeling very cheerful cos of this stunning weather and im off out later to watch the match with my friend at the pub, so diet coke, sunshine an hopefully some celebrating! lol.
> 
> I have had 2 slices wholemeal toast(heb) with clover lighter and lemon curd(4 syns) for brekky with a cuppa and some melon.
> 
> Going to have a few iceland chicken kebabs with salad for my lunch and some pineapple.
> 
> For tea i am not too sure but probs chicken with syn free roasties and veg  dh is home later so il make a dinner for him too.
> 
> Hope we are all having a fab wkend xxx

What are the iceland chicken kebabs? Are they synned? :blush:


----------



## catkin1508

well football was total poo....and dont think my diet was much better!! Then to top it off AF has decided to visit!! Last thing i need in this heat- i always find mine sends my thermo stat soaring!! Back on track tommorow as have been away this weekend! Lets hope i get a loss before i go away next sunday!!!


----------



## africaqueen

Pink- the iceland chicken kebabs are delicious! they are on skewers and you get 6 in a pack. They are really tasty. The prawn ones are lovely too and they are all syn free 

well for tea i had sw chips with cod and mushy peas. Yummy! snacked on cherries and im going to have some syn free rice pudding for supper. Feelin the difference today as dh noticed my waist is more defined and i have lost the "boobs" off my back!! lmao xxx


----------



## catkin1508

morning AQ- is that free i take it on red or extra easy days?? xx


----------



## africaqueen

catkin1508 said:


> morning AQ- is that free i take it on red or extra easy days?? xx

Yep completely free on red and EE days 
I always do EE days as i cnt not have chips with my burgers  

Well today i have eaten...

Brekky- 2 slices wholemeal toast(heb) spaghetti hoops. 

Lunch- ham salad. Strawberries. nectarine.
x1 lemon puff biscuit(4 syns)

For tea i am going to have a syn free burger with salad and some fruit for dessert. cnt stomick much food in this weather, too humid! lol.

Hope everyone is enjoying the lovely weather and good luck to those of you that get weighed tonight xxx


----------



## Pink1981

africaqueen said:


> Pink- the iceland chicken kebabs are delicious! they are on skewers and you get 6 in a pack. They are really tasty. The prawn ones are lovely too and they are all syn free
> 
> well for tea i had sw chips with cod and mushy peas. Yummy! snacked on cherries and im going to have some syn free rice pudding for supper. Feelin the difference today as dh noticed my waist is more defined and i have lost the "boobs" off my back!! lmao xxx

Cool, thanks! I'm gonna stock up on wednesday!! :happydance:


----------



## Elli21

Hows our Monday weighers getting on then ?? :D xx


----------



## africaqueen

Was just thinkin that Elli 
Hope u did good, pip, naya and plumfairy xxx


----------



## pip holder

Well I'll go first seeing as prob the worst :blush:

0.5 ON

but I'm thrilled :happydance: :happydance:
though would be much worse so super motivated. Just been for a meall and managed to keep it to about 4 syns *polishes halo*

How is everyone? I've had NO broadband all day!!!!!!!!

:hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Glad u are happy Pip. If u have had a mad wk 0.5 is not a bad gain at all ;-)

Im just watching 4 weddings with a can of ice cold diet coke and some cherries 

Had a syn free burger with a hot and sour mug shot for tea as couldnt be bothered cooking much as dh is away till tomorrow xxx


----------



## daniandbaby

Hi everyone!!

Can I join you?? Just started sw today am 11 stone 13.5 lbs, 5 ft 2 inches so quite a bit over weight! weight in is ona monday and aiming to loose 2 stone!!!


----------



## catkin1508

welcome daniandbaby!! 

Pip- dont worry over half on, that will be gone by next week- dont forget with the heat you might be retaining water- i always find i swell up in the heat!! I look like a little wobbling ballon!!


----------



## daniandbaby

Does anyone know if jamaican jerk seasoning is syned, on the jar it says ingridents: all natural , scallion, hot pepper, salt, thyme and spices

Would that be free?

On EE btw x


----------



## pip holder

Hi Dani and welcome - that should all be free chick xx


----------



## daniandbaby

Yay!!! Love that stuff..Might just double check with my consultant!!

Thanks for the welcome too!!!


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome Dani  that sauce sounds yummy! i like african/caribbean foods a lot 

Wonder how naya and plumfairy have got on??

Im going to bed now girls, so see u all in the morning xxx


----------



## Elli21

Welcome Dani :)
Ive added you to the front page :happydance:

Updated Pip. Dont worry about 0.5 put on, thats half a bladder...maybe u needed a wee?
It will be gone next week :) xxx


----------



## CocoaOne

Oh that draining sounds yummy!

I lost *3lbs* this week! I gained 0.5lb last week though so my total lost is now 9lbs :dance:


----------



## africaqueen

I knw this is OT but u are my friends so wanted to let u knw this-
I had my period which arrived bang ontime on fathers day and it was the usual heavy mess it always is and lasted for the usual 5 days. I came off 4 days ago. Last night there was pink when i wiped and this morning. Very light. I had one HPT left so i used it out of fear after my ectopic in jan and i it came up positive straight away. 
I am going the Dr at 11am to get referred to the early pregnancy unit to get scanned and bloods done. I am beyond terrified. My dh is miles away in work and if if this baby is ectopic i will have lost both my tubes. Please pray for me. xxx


----------



## CocoaOne

Sending you lots and lots of luck AQ! Positive thoughts - everything is going to be fine :hugs: 

Have you got someone who can go with you for support?


----------



## lucky3

africaqueen said:


> I knw this is OT but u are my friends so wanted to let u knw this-
> I had my period which arrived bang ontime on fathers day and it was the usual heavy mess it always is and lasted for the usual 5 days. I came off 4 days ago. Last night there was pink when i wiped and this morning. Very light. I had one HPT left so i used it out of fear after my ectopic in jan and i it came up positive straight away.
> I am going the Dr at 11am to get referred to the early pregnancy unit to get scanned and bloods done. I am beyond terrified. My dh is miles away in work and if if this baby is ectopic i will have lost both my tubes. Please pray for me. xxx

AQ I will be thinking of you hun, let us know how you get on :hugs: clare x


----------



## MrsQ

africaqueen said:


> I knw this is OT but u are my friends so wanted to let u knw this-
> I had my period which arrived bang ontime on fathers day and it was the usual heavy mess it always is and lasted for the usual 5 days. I came off 4 days ago. Last night there was pink when i wiped and this morning. Very light. I had one HPT left so i used it out of fear after my ectopic in jan and i it came up positive straight away.
> I am going the Dr at 11am to get referred to the early pregnancy unit to get scanned and bloods done. I am beyond terrified. My dh is miles away in work and if if this baby is ectopic i will have lost both my tubes. Please pray for me. xxx

I hope your ok and the result is a good one! Weird how you had a bleed and then positive test just goes to show you can be preggers even with a period.


Well i have been struggling in this heat as i have an arga and its so hot it heats the whole house so i have just been picking as i havent wanted t put it on!

back on Thursday so hope i get the kick up the araas i need!
xxx


----------



## catkin1508

AQ- i have crossed my fingers, toes and got my dog crossing his front legs too in luck for you- sending you lots of hugs and kisses- let us know how you get on. 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsQ

any news from AQ?
x


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks everyone. I had a blood test at the EPAU and i am getting the results in half an hr.
If the hormone levels are high they will scan me in the morning and if they are low they will do more bloods in 2 days to see if they have doubled. Nobody seems to have a explanation as to how i can get a negative the day before "af" and then bleed for 5 days and get a positive today... i am climbing the walls here. Pray that the worst case is that i have had a natural mc and not another ectopic. Will update when i knw xxx


----------



## pip holder

Oh bugger - only just seen this AQ :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

So hope you are ok - don't think the worst - even if it was (devastatingly) a MMC your tube should be ok - No other signs of rupture?

Is your OH home? If you need me to come over and get you and take you to the womens I will - I'll PM my number just in case *crosses everything and prays prays prays*

:hugs::kiss:


----------



## pip holder

Hmmm cross post :blush::hugs:


----------



## MrsQ

oh dear i hope its nothing too bad. fingers toes and everything crossed for you. keep us informed.
xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Well i just called for the blood results and my levels are 371.3 which is a relief for now as when i had my ectopic last time the bloods were 5000. The midwife said that it could be one of 3 things... very, very early pregnancy, miscarriage and still showing positive due to hormones left in my body or a early ectopic. They are going to do more bloods on thursday and she said if they have dropped it points to a miscarriage, if they increase by 60% or more it normally shows a viable pregnancy and if they rise but not enough it points to another ectopic so i am left in limbo intill thursday now
She said there is no point scanning anyone intill they are showing levels of over 1000 as nothing would show on the scan.

Just praying for a miracle, although i knw its unlikely xxx


Pip- i have stored your number. Thank u so much. DH is home tonight thankfully x


----------



## Elli21

AQ - im sorry i have only just seen this.
Huge :hugs: ill keep everything crossed for u for thursday and ill keep you in my thoughts.
Please keep us updated xxxx


----------



## Elli21

Well done on your loss CocoaOne...ive updated first post for u. :dance:
xxx

Anyone seen magpies? xx


----------



## MrsQ

OMG try and stay positive hunny i know its easier to think the worst but try try try.
keep us posted babes.

Well i just had a row with hubby! He was on nights last week and in the day i would make sure i went out so that he got his sleep. He would sleep through from 8am till about 7pm when i would have a bath run and his dinner ready.
Yesterday was the last day and he was back in work today so i said to him i would go out again and then he had to be up by 4pm so that he could see mikey and that he would sleep during hte night.
He wasnt awke. He had gone to bed at 8am and then woke finally at 7.30 for dinner and then went straight back to bed. He worked out he had 20 hours sleep and was moaning on the phone that he is shattered. I said dont talk about shattered to me. I have had 5 ior less hours sleep for 6 months and thats broken sleep. So he said its not a competion. I know its not a competition but jesus i would love to sleep for 8 hours let alone 20!!!!


----------



## CocoaOne

AQ - have you had any pain that would indicate an ectopic? Keeping my fingers crossed for you - the waiting sucks :hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

CocoaOne said:


> AQ - have you had any pain that would indicate an ectopic? Keeping my fingers crossed for you - the waiting sucks :hugs:

No pain at all, but i didnt have any when i had my ectopic in Jan and they had to rush me to theatre as the tube was about to rupture... my body can obviously take a lot of trauma... 

Well diet wise, all i have eaten today is a bar of galaxy. Feel too sick with worry to eat. I will try and eat some chicken later when dh comes home. 

Well done on the losses ladies xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Magpies just text me and she has lost 2LB this wk.

xxx


----------



## MrsQ

yey well done magpie/
xxxx


----------



## catkin1508

AQ- sorry to ask this at the moment- u know those kebabs you had i cant find them in iceland!! R they two packets of six one being korma flavour and one tikka?? Sorry i am desperate to try these!!!


----------



## africaqueen

catkin1508 said:


> AQ- sorry to ask this at the moment- u know those kebabs you had i cant find them in iceland!! R they two packets of six one being korma flavour and one tikka?? Sorry i am desperate to try these!!!

No, they are icelands own chicken kebabs. One flavour has tomatoes and onions on and the other pineapple pieces on them. Those tikka ones are tiny arent they? lol. I think u get 2 or 3 boxes of them for a fiver.

Btw-dnt worry about asking me stuff. Anything to help take my mind off this limbo im in is a good thing. I just had fish and chips for tea. I am far frm caring about the plan today. Il get back ontrack once i knw what is happening. I am nervous eating today xxx


----------



## catkin1508

dont worry about the SW not at the moment. If a bit of yummy food makes you feel a bit better do it!! Just think once you know where you are you can pick up where you left off xxxx Ill go on a hunt tommoro and see if i can find them. Ive been really good today but am a bit hungry now....what to munch on...


----------



## catkin1508

also does anyone do extra easy on sw plan?? Just wondering if it is any good...it seems too good to be true....i always do green days so just wondering how easy it is doing extra easy plan and do you lose any weight??


----------



## Elli21

Yayyyy magpie :) xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Ahhhhhhhhh! AQ ur preggers. Why didnt you tell me in the text?! Thats fab news. Fingers crossed its a healthy sticky one!!

Just nipping on at work.

19lbs so far well happy!

xxx


----------



## Elli21

Way to go hun :) xx


----------



## africaqueen

4magpies said:


> Ahhhhhhhhh! AQ ur preggers. Why didnt you tell me in the text?! Thats fab news. Fingers crossed its a healthy sticky one!!
> 
> Just nipping on at work.
> 
> 19lbs so far well happy!
> 
> xxx

Hi hun 
well done on the weight loss! fab:happydance:
I am terrified intill we confirm my numbers have risen nicely so cnt really relax at the moment after having full af, surely beany could not of survived that... i pray he/she did. I am off plan again today. I am nervous eating so will hopefully get back on fri when we knw more. I am not attending class tonight. Will msg my leader later xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Ahh honey I will be thinking of you. Text me when you know whats going on I would love to know!

xxx


----------



## lucky3

africaqueen said:


> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhhhhh! AQ ur preggers. Why didnt you tell me in the text?! Thats fab news. Fingers crossed its a healthy sticky one!!
> 
> Just nipping on at work.
> 
> 19lbs so far well happy!
> 
> xxx
> 
> Hi hun
> well done on the weight loss! fab:happydance:
> I am terrified intill we confirm my numbers have risen nicely so cnt really relax at the moment after having full af, surely beany could not of survived that... i pray he/she did. I am off plan again today. I am nervous eating so will hopefully get back on fri when we knw more. I am not attending class tonight. Will msg my leader later xxxClick to expand...


Good luck sweetie! My friend had a "normal" period when she first got pregnant so they thought she was a month behind what she was until the dating scan, so they definitly can survive AF! Fingers crossed x

pregnancy is a weird but wonderful thing :)


----------



## minnie83

Haven't been on this thread for days :blush:, AQ I'm crossing all my fingers and toes for you hun! :hugs: Congrats, I really hope it's sticky one xx

My weigh in tonight, I have been sooooo bad :nope: had a date with Mr Ben and Mr Jerry on monday night, and then a chocolate day yesterday so I'm not too hopeful for a loss this week. AF is visiting, and the only thing that makes me feel better is yummy synful things :blush: Will update later....well done with the losses so far everyone xx


----------



## Elli21

Minnie, keep positive :)

AQ, i really am keeping everything crossed for u, please keep us uodated!! :hugs:

My weigh in tonight...:wacko:
Im taking my brother for his induction tonight too :)


----------



## jenniferannex

Hiya everyone, I'm going to start slimming world, I've got my first meeting on Thursday, can anybody tell me what to expect? And how does the diet work? Thanks :) xx


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks for PMA ladies 
I am nervous as hell so been pickin at sweets and had a mcdonelds before... i am too nervous to stick to the plan. Hopefully will get news tomorrow after the blood test and knw where we stand a bit more...

Jenni- welcome hun! good luck at class. I do the extra easy plan and i LOVE it! there is so much choice on what u can eat. Its fab. Im sure ur leader will go through everything with u and u should check out our first page with recipes ;-)

Good luck to the ladies getting weighed tonight. I hope to make class next wk xxx


----------



## jenniferannex

Thanks Africa queen, I think I'll have to try the easy one cos I'm do useless at dieting! Xx


----------



## Elli21

Welcome JenniferAnn :) 

I lost 1.5lbs this week. Im really happy with it...ive been on "holiday" from group for 2 weeks and i have really not been motivated until the last few days!!
Im now in the 14s :happydance::dance:

2.5lbs is my target for next week....i want that 1 stone sticker!!


----------



## pip holder

Oh Ells well done dude :happydance::cloud9:

AQ - hope you're feeling ok chick - have crossed whole body in half as well as fingers/toes/legs etc :haha: feck SW until you know whats what but we're here for you all the time :hugs:

Hi and welcome Jen :flower: you'll do brilliantly on this chick :thumbup:

Hope everyone ok - I've just bought my first pair of holdy in pants (spanx) £30 bloody quid :wacko: and I've had to have a large gin to get over the trauma - it was like a workout :haha: I looke like a cheap sausage in them - God FORBID OH ever sees me in them :blush:

Hope everyone else ok - Magpie hurry up back properly we miss ya xx


----------



## minnie83

I lost 1lb this week which I'm really pleased with considering my pig out sessions :blush: and.....Slimmer of the Month!! How did that happen?? :happydance:


----------



## africaqueen

Well done Elli and minnie!! 

Pip- yeah i have gone right off track. Once we knw what is happening i can work on getting back on plan. If by a miracle our lil bean is fine, il stick to plan an try lose 2 stones during the first tri to ensure im healthy for later stages and if we have lost our bean or its ectopic(god forbid) i will let myself recover then back on plan so i can go on the waiting list for IVF once i get my bmi down. Pray we have a lil bubs in my womb tho.

this heat is makin me feel soooo sick! xxx


----------



## Pink1981

I really really hope this is it for you AQ!!

Weigh in yesterday, i lost *5.5lbs* :happydance: (that was over 2 weeks though as i didn't go last week)

Oh and bloody iceland didn't have the chicken kebabs!! I am gutted!! Honestly i could have cried!! lol

Got an interview tomorrow, i'm bricking it!!!

Hope you're all ok x


----------



## Elli21

Well done Pink!!!! Thats fab!! And good luck with your interview tomorrow :)

Pip....:rofl: !!! U crack me up!!! Spanxy Sausage!!! Soooo should be your user name!!! :rofl:
I remember putting a pair on me, and i felt like i was wearing cling film...boy did i sweat!! :rofl:

Well done Minnie :dance: 

Now going to update first page :)


----------



## Elli21

tiggertea and MrsQ good luck today :thumbup: xxx


----------



## MrsQ

cheers elli

Well done guys for loosing! I hope i loose tonight i am desperate to get nito the 16s but for some reason keep sabotaging myself!

AQ i have everything crossed for you babes.

Well my mikey moo is 6 whole months today! :cry: my bubs is growing up! Hes even established sitting within the last few weeks! 

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs109.snc4/35824_10150196900590237_786540236_13024616_737191_n.jpg


----------



## lucky3

Good luck everyone today! and well done all the fab losses :)

Happy half birthday Mikey, wow, 6 m already!!

AQ still have my fingers crossed for you x

I have not been doing well at all, I am umming and ahing about stopping group because it's not going well and the consultant is flaky, to put it nicely! I don't really want to tell her I'm pregnant cos I just don't like her that much.

I am wondering about telling her manager, who used to come to our group and is just amazing, so motivational and chatty. i thought I could tell her I was pregnant so wouldn't be going for a while and then say when I start again I would prob join another group, then she could ask me if she wondered why. 

i really don't want to be nasty to my consultant or make her feel bad but people are just leaving in droves cos she doesn't help at all so surely she must be getting clues??

What do you think guys :o( Thanks for reading.


----------



## CocoaOne

*Lucky* - are there any other local groups you could go to with a different consultant?

*MrsQ* - clever Mikey! We've got that play ring for M... she just slumps to one side in it at the moment! :haha:

*Pink* - well done on your loss and good luck for today!

Well done on the losses Minnie and Elli too, can't wait to see how much we've all lost this week. 

*AQ* - good luck today, I hope the numbers show really good news x :hugs:


----------



## lucky3

CocoaOne said:


> *Lucky* - are there any other local groups you could go to with a different consultant?
> 
> *MrsQ* - clever Mikey! We've got that play ring for M... she just slumps to one side in it at the moment! :haha:
> 
> *Pink* - well done on your loss and good luck for today!
> 
> Well done on the losses Minnie and Elli too, can't wait to see how much we've all lost this week.
> 
> *AQ* - good luck today, I hope the numbers show really good news x :hugs:

Yes there is one on a Tuesday with a much better consultant but I feel so mean leaving. that's why I thought if I had a little gap and reassessed...


----------



## africaqueen

Well done Pink!! Thats a fab loss! Best of luck with your interview too!!

Hope everyone else is doing well. I am now having a egg toastie that my dh makes an its delish! he adds allsorts to it an its nice an spicy 

Well d day is here. I have my bloods done at 12 and il know by 4pm what we are dealing with hopefully. If these results are inconclusive they will test me again on sat or mon.
Its just a hellish waiting game now. I am starting to hate the EPAU :-(

Il update later xxx


----------



## pip holder

Haven't read properly through yet - just want to wish you huge good luck for 12pm AQ - please stick Beany Queeny :cloud9:

:thumbup::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Thinking of you both and hope this avvy passes as quickly as poss for you :hugs:


----------



## Elli21

Fingers firmly crossed AQ xxx


----------



## Elli21

Lucky,you have to do what is best for u and ur weight loss jounrey hun!! :hugs:xx


----------



## sugarkane

Sorry I havent been on much things have been mad around here. Firstly good luck AQ will be thinking of you today. 

Ok this week I have picked and picked and picked again so the hope of gettng to 1.5 stone went right out the window, I stayed the same phew was my first thought, but it has given me a kick up the bum and im now back on track for next week.


----------



## xLaurax

Hello lovely ladies :)

Do you mind if I join your group please?

I started slimming world 2 weeks ago, got my weigh in tonight.

Starting weight 17/6/10
14st 5 1/2lb

24/6/10
14st 2lb total loss 3 1/2

even though it was my birthday last Friday, I stuck religously to the diet so I'm hoping for a good loss this week too.

Also good luck AQ.


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome Laura 

Ok ladies, Just got today's levels in and they were 371.3 2 days ago and today they are at 682!! The midwife said "usually" this points to a uterine pregnancy although we wont know for sure intill i get scanned on wed morning. I am a bit nervous about having to wait almost a wk but the midwife said judging by the results today she has no cause for worry, but should i have any blood loss, pain etc to call them. OMG I appear to be pregnant after a full af ladies!!!! I am in complete and total shock! xxx


----------



## minnie83

AQ that's fab! :happydance: Wednesday will be here before you know it, I'm sure little bean will be fine :hugs:


----------



## lucky3

africaqueen said:


> Welcome Laura
> 
> Ok ladies, Just got today's levels in and they were 371.3 2 days ago and today they are at 682!! The midwife said "usually" this points to a uterine pregnancy although we wont know for sure intill i get scanned on wed morning. I am a bit nervous about having to wait almost a wk but the midwife said judging by the results today she has no cause for worry, but should i have any blood loss, pain etc to call them. OMG I appear to be pregnant after a full af ladies!!!! I am in complete and total shock! xxx

Oh wow, that is just so exciting. I am so pleased for you!! sending loads lucky thoughts!!!

xx


----------



## pip holder

AQ OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:cloud9: :happydance: :cloud9: :happydance: :cloud9: :happydance:

Everything still crossed and will remain so, can't wait for scaaaaaaan :baby:.

Hope you've already started on the folic acid Missy :thumbup:

Just eaten 3 mini oreos without even noticing because I was that excited reading your post. :dohh:

Going to have syn free burgers for tea with chips and beans methinks

Whats everyone eating - well done on losses btw gals :flower:


----------



## africaqueen

Pip- thanks hun! I hve been taking pre natals for years! haha. So will have plenty of folic acid floating around in my system 

I am having a salad for tea cos too bloody hot. Had a big cream cake before so back ontrack tomorrow as wanna lose 2 stones before the later stages of pregnancy, god willing.

xxx


----------



## Elli21

AQ!! Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!! :dance: 
I really am so happy for u!! Im keeping everything crossed xxxx


----------



## Pink1981

pip holder said:


> Haven't read properly through yet - just want to wish you huge good luck for 12pm AQ - please stick Beany Queeny :cloud9:
> 
> :thumbup::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Thinking of you both and hope this avvy passes as quickly as poss for you :hugs:

Love it!! Beany Queeny!!!


----------



## africaqueen

Pink1981 said:


> pip holder said:
> 
> 
> Haven't read properly through yet - just want to wish you huge good luck for 12pm AQ - please stick Beany Queeny :cloud9:
> 
> :thumbup::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Thinking of you both and hope this avvy passes as quickly as poss for you :hugs:
> 
> Love it!! Beany Queeny!!!Click to expand...

awwww:haha: :thumbup: xxxx


----------



## Pink1981

Really so so so happy for you AQ, hope the week flies by for you!


----------



## jenniferannex

Hoya everyone just been to my first meeting, I'm really looking forward to doing the plan it sounds really easy, just right for me! Any tips would be great :D xx


----------



## CocoaOne

That's great news AQ!! My mum had 2 periods with my brother. She knew she was pregnant cos she felt different but the dr kept saying she couldn't be...


----------



## MrsQ

AQ OMG thats amazing stick sticky!!!!
Keep us updated and we want scan pics please!!!

I lost 1lb! xxx


----------



## xLaurax

That's fab news AQ!!

I lost 4lb this week :)

so my total loss is now 7 1/2lb's


----------



## catkin1508

sorry short and sweet but congrats AQ lots of love and hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Jenni- good luck for the wk ahead hun.

MrsQ and Laura- well done on the losses girls! FAB 

Thanks for all the congrats msgs ladies. I am still in shock i think! lol. I have had my lil splurge but im back on plan myself tomorrow. Want to be as healthy as i can for this pregnancy xxx


----------



## jenniferannex

Ahhh I wondered who they were talking about when they said AQ but it's you africaqueen! :haha: I'm such a dummy! 

Congratulations hun!! :happydance: xx


----------



## pip holder

Morning all :flower:
Hope everyone ok - especially AQ and her lil BQ :haha: :haha:

I feel absolutely wrecked and think AF finally on her way ( only 8 and a half months after having the baby :dohh:) have been desperate to restart as want to start TTC but not the night before I've got to squish into those fecking spanx :nope: footballbelly.com

Hey hey - anyway, had my gorgeous burgers and wedges last night and doing tuna pasta for later - going to try the lovely Mrs Q's Oreo cheesecake before I eat all the mini oreos :blush:

Have a lovely day everyone :hugs::kiss:


----------



## africaqueen

Hi Pip and all my lovely girls 

I am feeling fine thanks. I woke up and was almost sick and again before but if i eat something i seem to be ok. I actually bought a pregnancy magazine before so i am allowing myself to have hope now. There is no point looking on the dark side unless i am given reason to right? 

Well my diet is not doin too well again today... just hope i can get back into it asap. I am a nervous eater and nothing it making me more nervous at the moment, than waiting for this scan! i will deffo be getting back on track soon as poss tho. Dnt wanna undo all my work and wanna be eating healthy stuff for Beany Queenie ;-) hehe

xxx


----------



## jenniferannex

Are u getting morning sickness AQ? I really feel for the ladies who get it it must be awful! 

It's my first day of slimming world and I'm starving!! Think I need to get the hang of it all as in still abit confused, I had a bottle of lucozade, I didn't even realise what I was doing! And that was 11 sins :blush: I just wish I could have loads of chocolate :( x


----------



## xLaurax

jenniferannex said:


> Are u getting morning sickness AQ? I really feel for the ladies who get it it must be awful!
> 
> It's my first day of slimming world and I'm starving!! Think I need to get the hang of it all as in still abit confused, I had a bottle of lucozade, I didn't even realise what I was doing! And that was 11 sins :blush: I just wish I could have loads of chocolate :( x

I use my healthy extra for 2 Alpen light bars, choc and orange or choc and fudge, that tends to be enough to get rid of my craving :) or if you really really want something yummy and gooey then get some kelloggs fibre bars, they do milk choc and dark choc and they are only 5 sins each, so delish!!

Well I've had a good day, 10 mins on the vibro plate and a 45 min walk this evening :) had fruit for breakfast, pasta salad for lunch and got chicken korma for tea (the one out of the sauces book) so in total today I'd of had 3 1/2 sins :)

hope your feeling better now AQ xx


----------



## catkin1508

well ive gained 2lbs today!! I dont know why i make it worse by coming home and binging all day! like thats going to help......Im on holiday as of sunday so if i dont manage to get on here hope it all goes ok AQ and lets hope i wont gain too much on holiday!!


----------



## MrsQ

AQ i know that sicky feeling i had something called hyperemesis all the way through it wasnt nice!

Sick is good good good tho!
xxx


----------



## jenniferannex

Mmmm those Alpen bars are sooo good, yummy, I think I just need to get the hang of it, I don't even know what I'm having for my tea tonight cos we went shopping 2 days before I joined SW so I'm stuck :shrug: how much weight have u lost Laura since you've been on SW? xx


----------



## MrsQ

get me!!!

Hubby is off for the next 12 days and we are goingon alot of cheap family outings including lots of picnics.
Today we went for one but i wasnt prepared..... i stuck to it but had a whilemeal pitta with turkey salad and cucumber, yoghurt, banana and crisps 3.5 oh and 6 syns worth of mikados lol.

Just spent last few hours cooking..................... 

Oreo cheesecake mmmmmmmmmm
cous cous salad (massive amount)
Quiche

oh and Dinner lol which is a chick pea and aubergine bake..
xxx


----------



## xLaurax

I've lost 7 1/2lb's in 2 weeks Hun :)

have you got any recipe books? If not let me know what sort of stuff you like and I'll get my oh to photocopy things I think you'll like and i'll post thm to you Hun.


----------



## jenniferannex

No I've not got any, ahw that would be great hun if it's not too much trouble, I'm doing the extra easy plan and I like almost everything :haha: I love my food! Xx


----------



## xLaurax

I'll get my oh to do it at work tomorrow and I'll post on Monday Hun :)

send me a pm with your addy in.

I'm doing extra easy too, and I'm finding it an absolute dream to follow. I'll copy some of the sauces too, always good to have for something to add to chicken breasts etc :)


----------



## lucky3

Evening everyone, how are you?

AQ looking good x!!

I am having ham egg and sw chips for dins - EE special, yum yum. Was going to have mushy peas but have gone off them - noooooooo, that is not good. :( so far that's coffee, bananas and mushy peas, weird, I mean why doesn't baby blob like bananas or mushy peas, they're good for you!! And they are all free food!! Handier if it was cake I'd gone off ;)!!


----------



## jenniferannex

xLaurax said:


> I'll get my oh to do it at work tomorrow and I'll post on Monday Hun :)
> 
> send me a pm with your addy in.
> 
> I'm doing extra easy too, and I'm finding it an absolute dream to follow. I'll copy some of the sauces too, always good to have for something to add to chicken breasts etc :)

Thank you so much that will be such a great help! I had chicken breasts fir tea tonight and didn't have a clue what I could make for sauce! Thank you I'll pm you now :) x


----------



## jenniferannex

Hiya lucky! 

Mmm chips, where do you get the SW chips from? I'm very new to this you see :blush: x


----------



## lucky3

jenniferannex said:


> Hiya lucky!
> 
> Mmm chips, where do you get the SW chips from? I'm very new to this you see :blush: x

You just make them - 
peel the spuds then cut them into large chip shapes. 
par boil them for 8 mins in salty water
put them onto a hot tray already sprayed with fry light, then spray over them with fry light.
Cook in a 200 degree oven for about 15-20 mins until golden brown!

My whole family love them and I wouldn't think of doing ordinary chips now, they taste great!!


----------



## jenniferannex

Ohhh thanks I'll have to try that! This threads great I'm getting lots of new tips xx


----------



## MrsQ

jenniferannex said:


> Ohhh thanks I'll have to try that! This threads great I'm getting lots of new tips xx

you cvan also peal them, pop in the microwave for 8 mins and then pop in the oven. xxx


----------



## africaqueen

jenniferannex said:


> Are u getting morning sickness AQ? I really feel for the ladies who get it it must be awful!
> 
> It's my first day of slimming world and I'm starving!! Think I need to get the hang of it all as in still abit confused, I had a bottle of lucozade, I didn't even realise what I was doing! And that was 11 sins :blush: I just wish I could have loads of chocolate :( x

I have not physically been sick, but i had a huge wave of nausea this morning and then again this afternoon. Seems to settle when i eat something. Feel really bloated too and this heat is not helping! loving every symptom tho:thumbup: Hoping they are good signs 

my hayfever has really kicked in today! driving me mad! today i have eaten a sw burger in a bun with salad. 4 toffees, nectarine, 3 pieces choc... packet hula hoops and some strawberries... need to stop this nervous snacking! i cnt seem to stomick a full meal just yet. I will try get a grip tomorrow xxx


----------



## jenniferannex

Ahhh sure they will be :) 
Hayfevers awful I was really bad with it last year cos there wasn't really much I could take for it , hope it doesn't bother you too much it's a horrible thing! Xx


----------



## sugarkane

yaaay well congrats AQ great news, my morning sickness was like yours and would go after eating I found eating a little and often helped and never skip meals or the shakes will start.

Jenni I find that if I plan my week ahead and know what im going to eat ts easier to stick on plan, here are the websites I use for recipes, they are a life saver for me as I can cook but have no idea how to put things together. The front page on here also has a few recipes.   and https://www.slimmingeats.com/blog/ The lady who runs that blog has some amazing ideas and ive loved every meal ive cooked off there. Last tip I have is if I really want to eat something but cant find the recipe I just google what it is I want along with slimming world and 99% of the time I find it.

Big congratulations to everyone weight loss.


----------



## sugarkane

Opps one missing here you go https://www.minimins.com/archive/f-150-p-4.html :wacko:


----------



## Pink1981

Oooh symptoms!! Love it AQ! Such a good sign!!

Well i had my interview yesterday, i very nearly cancelled the whole thing about an hour before, i got the shakes and i was sick and crying! My anxiety is so bad sometimes that i just don't know what to do with myself. But i went and i think it went well, its so hard to tell! I should find out monday hopefully!

Dh met me with the kids after and we went to mcdonalds. I was sooooooooooo naughty but it was lush!!! Back on plan today though


----------



## africaqueen

Good mornin girlie 
I am back on plan as of today. Wanna get a load of fruit an veg down me to help beanie queenie grow well. hehe.

Pink, glad ur interview went well. Best of luck! i have my entrance exam on monday and im brickin it too, cos its been so long since iv had a interview!

Well im having a fat free blueberry yoghurt and some strawberries for brekky.

xxx


----------



## Pink1981

Good for you AQ, stick to it as much as you can and you'll do fine! I was put on a diet with Sid as i had GD really early on and i ended up losing a stone and a quarter by the time i had him!

Having a ham omelette for brekkie


----------



## Elli21

I hope i didnt miss anyones update!!! Sorry if i did!

18lbs lost this week :thumbup: xx


----------



## MrsQ

africaqueen said:


> jenniferannex said:
> 
> 
> Are u getting morning sickness AQ? I really feel for the ladies who get it it must be awful!
> 
> It's my first day of slimming world and I'm starving!! Think I need to get the hang of it all as in still abit confused, I had a bottle of lucozade, I didn't even realise what I was doing! And that was 11 sins :blush: I just wish I could have loads of chocolate :( x
> 
> I have not physically been sick, but i had a huge wave of nausea this morning and then again this afternoon. Seems to settle when i eat something. Feel really bloated too and this heat is not helping! loving every symptom tho:thumbup: Hoping they are good signs
> 
> my hayfever has really kicked in today! driving me mad! today i have eaten a sw burger in a bun with salad. 4 toffees, nectarine, 3 pieces choc... packet hula hoops and some strawberries... need to stop this nervous snacking! i cnt seem to stomick a full meal just yet. I will try get a grip tomorrow xxxClick to expand...


hey hun. eating regularly is the key. Ginger is also good. The bands that you get for seasickness worked at the beginning for me. Ginger beer was my saviour. Ginger biscuits, keep them on you! 
Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh so excited for you! We were talking yesterday about trying for another one and we are trying next august! I cant wait! xxx


----------



## africaqueen

MrsQ said:


> africaqueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jenniferannex said:
> 
> 
> Are u getting morning sickness AQ? I really feel for the ladies who get it it must be awful!
> 
> It's my first day of slimming world and I'm starving!! Think I need to get the hang of it all as in still abit confused, I had a bottle of lucozade, I didn't even realise what I was doing! And that was 11 sins :blush: I just wish I could have loads of chocolate :( x
> 
> I have not physically been sick, but i had a huge wave of nausea this morning and then again this afternoon. Seems to settle when i eat something. Feel really bloated too and this heat is not helping! loving every symptom tho:thumbup: Hoping they are good signs
> 
> my hayfever has really kicked in today! driving me mad! today i have eaten a sw burger in a bun with salad. 4 toffees, nectarine, 3 pieces choc... packet hula hoops and some strawberries... need to stop this nervous snacking! i cnt seem to stomick a full meal just yet. I will try get a grip tomorrow xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> hey hun. eating regularly is the key. Ginger is also good. The bands that you get for seasickness worked at the beginning for me. Ginger beer was my saviour. Ginger biscuits, keep them on you!
> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh so excited for you! We were talking yesterday about trying for another one and we are trying next august! I cant wait! xxxClick to expand...

Yeah i have heard good things about ginger too 
I dont feel too bad this morning other than heartburn and feeling hungry all the time! good job im back on plan!!:haha:
awww that is fab news that u and dh have sorted things out and u are gonna try for another buba next yr:happydance:
I am still a nervous wreck waiting for my scan, but just gotta stay calm over the wkend as they are closed, and try get in on monday rather than wed xxx


----------



## MrsQ

thanks. Yea we actually in the chat yesterday he said that hes never ever wanted to leave me but ust wanted to shock me but thats the worst thing he could do the silly idiot!
Things are going lovely with his time off i just had an hour and half nap!x xx


----------



## sugarkane

Elli 18lb in a week??? Wow what you do I think I need to follow it???


----------



## MrsQ

i thought that but i think its all of us together!
x


----------



## Naya69

hi laptop my laptop broke sunday night has had a very stressfull week :( hopefully should get it bk from the computer tech person tomoz fingers crossed

AQ massive congrats and i hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months 

i lost 4lbs this week i got slimmer of the week and my stone and a half award so was very happy :)


----------



## africaqueen

Well done Naya! I have been off plan but il be back in class next wk hopefully xxx


----------



## jenniferannex

hiya everyone!! im so dissapointed in myself, went down to see my great auntie today, and she wanted to buy us all KFC, and i had it!! :nope: ive been on this plan 2 days and its already gone to pot!! im so shit at stuff like that! lol. ah well, back on it tomorrow! xx


----------



## sugarkane

Jenni dont beat yourself up about it these things happen just get back on track for tomorrow im sure you will be fine just stick with it.

Ive just made the Donner Spiced Meatloaf and wow its amazing will be making them into kofta's for the BBQ next time. All ive wanted to do today is eat, I even had some gleatin cheesecake for breakfast. Still within plan so far though keep fingers crossed for tomorrow. :winkwink:

Great weight loss Naya im hoping I get that on wednesday.


----------



## Pink1981

sugarkane said:


> Jenni dont beat yourself up about it these things happen just get back on track for tomorrow im sure you will be fine just stick with it.
> 
> Ive just made the Donner Spiced Meatloaf and wow its amazing will be making them into kofta's for the BBQ next time. All ive wanted to do today is eat, I even had some gleatin cheesecake for breakfast. Still within plan so far though keep fingers crossed for tomorrow. :winkwink:
> 
> Great weight loss Naya im hoping I get that on wednesday.

That meatloaf sounds lush, could you post the recipe please :flower:

I've had a rubbish week, going to go buy lots of fruit and veg today and be super super good so hopefully i will at least sts on weds!


----------



## Pink1981

I just updated my progress online and it said i was slimmer of the week this week :happydance: (i missed last week though so feel a bit of a fraud!).... Is this just online or would i have been slimmer of the week if i'd stayed for the meeting?


----------



## MrsQ

Pink1981 said:


> sugarkane said:
> 
> 
> Jenni dont beat yourself up about it these things happen just get back on track for tomorrow im sure you will be fine just stick with it.
> 
> Ive just made the Donner Spiced Meatloaf and wow its amazing will be making them into kofta's for the BBQ next time. All ive wanted to do today is eat, I even had some gleatin cheesecake for breakfast. Still within plan so far though keep fingers crossed for tomorrow. :winkwink:
> 
> Great weight loss Naya im hoping I get that on wednesday.
> 
> That meatloaf sounds lush, could you post the recipe please :flower:
> 
> I've had a rubbish week, going to go buy lots of fruit and veg today and be super super good so hopefully i will at least sts on weds!Click to expand...


DONER SPICED MEATLOAF
Ingredients;
1 lb minced lean lamb
3 tsp dried mint
2 tsp cumin powder
1 tsp mint sauce OR 1 tbs chopped fresh mint
1 tsp garlic granules OR 1-2 cloves crushed garlic
1 tsp onion salt OR ½ a small onion minced
½ tsp sea salt
Generous grind of black pepper

Oven Temp: Moderately hot / 375F / 190 / Gas 5

Method;
Put everything in a food processor if you want it ground finely for a smoother texture or just mix it all very well by hand. If you dont have a processor get the butcher to mince the meat twice or just knead the meat mixture with your hands until the texture smoothes out.

Form into a rough loaf shape and place onto a rack stood in a baking pan. If the lamb is really lean you dont need to do this. Bake in the middle of the oven for about an hour. It is quite a dense loaf so it must cook all the way thorough. I sometimes cook it in a loaf tin or shape into burgers and grill them.

Could serve it sliced on a pitta with salad

https://4.bp.blogspot.com/_DTx19ZFvF_0/S9b0wvOxP3I/AAAAAAAAADQ/-ByDml0vyv4/s320/P1020784.JPG


----------



## Elli21

I didnt lose 18lbs in a week :rofl: that was the group total.
But its now 22lbs for last week as i had missed Naya's :)
Well done ladies :)

Ill catch up on posts properly this evening when sprogs in bed!xxx


----------



## sugarkane

Any ideas on how I can stop bloody picking things like my kids leftovers, I just dont seem to be able to stop. HELP!!!


----------



## Rach28

Hi Ladies, just found this thread, can I join?!

I started back at SW 5 weeks ago and have lost 7.5lbs so far, its really slow going this time but I think its down to sleep deprivation (which affects weight loss) as I am 100% on plan.

Weigh in tonight.... fingers crossed :flower:


----------



## 4magpies

Hi girls just a quickie. Dont think I have done so well this week. Hoping its just a lb. I would be happy with that! Hope your all good!

xxx


----------



## pip holder

Hi girlies - welcome any new peeps :flower:
Well I've had a baaad weekend SW wise, was quaffing champagne and scallops in a rich gorgeous sauce at a ball on sat, counted my (8000) vodkas with diet coke but then they brought round bacon rolls at 2 am so I had to eat a couple of them followed by a fry up the next day :dohh: :dohh: had been sooooo good all week too.

Those interested - I got in the big pants no problem :thumbup::yipee::rofl::rofl:

Any news from AQ and our Beany Queenie yet? xxx


----------



## sugarkane

Hi Rach and good luck for weigh in tonight. 

Did the pants do a good job?? I need some for me jelly belly.

Ok prob too much info but well I have a hangy belly if you know what I mean, not helped by getting preg very soon after first. My question is do you think it will go away with the weight or will it still hang there after??

Ive been picking again anyone know how many syns in the bottom part of a mcdonalds burger bun? So mad at myself as im not hungry and didnt need it, it was just looking at me.


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls.
Welcome to any newbies

I am properly back on plan as frm today, so i have had beans on toast for lunch(heb) strawberries and banana and a glass of milk(hea). Will have salad for tea with a hard boiled egg and some ham  
I have my scan tomorrow morning at 9.15 pip. Its the earliest they could fit me in.
It will soon be here. Praying its good news and we get to see our lil Beanie xxx


----------



## lucky3

africaqueen said:


> Hi girls.
> Welcome to any newbies
> 
> I am properly back on plan as frm today, so i have had beans on toast for lunch(heb) strawberries and banana and a glass of milk(hea). Will have salad for tea with a hard boiled egg and some ham
> I have my scan tomorrow morning at 9.15 pip. Its the earliest they could fit me in.
> It will soon be here. Praying its good news and we get to see our lil Beanie xxx

Great that you're back on plan! I tried today (fruit breakfast) but then felt so sick couldn't face making lunch so bought it in ASDA - went for brown rolls ham and lettuce so not too bad. Morrisions sausage and mash for tea with freshly picked strawberries, mm mm.

Can't wait to hear about your scan. I had one on Friday as I was having spotting (2 weeks of worrying) and it was fine :) but I didn't get a photo. Little blob was very small though!!

Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## sugarkane

Good luck AQ ano will be hard but make sure you eat a little in the morning, when I didnt before my early scan not eating made me full of gas bubbles and they found it hard to see.


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks girls.
Well i was gonna have a ham and egg salad for tea intill i read that you should not be eating deli meats(cold meats such as ham and turkey) during pregnancy so it looks like just hard boiled egg salad now. Lol xxx


----------



## lucky3

africaqueen said:


> Thanks girls.
> Well i was gonna have a ham and egg salad for tea intill i read that you should not be eating deli meats(cold meats such as ham and turkey) during pregnancy so it looks like just hard boiled egg salad now. Lol xxx

Blimey, why's that?? I know you can't have palma ham, didn't realise about normal ham, darn. I eat a lot of that :dohh:


----------



## CocoaOne

^ you can have cooked ham in the packets, but you're advised not to have ham/meat from the deli counter because if the risk of listeria (because they're all uncovered maybe?)


----------



## CocoaOne

Good luck for your scan AQ!


----------



## lucky3

CocoaOne said:


> ^ you can have cooked ham in the packets, but you're advised not to have ham/meat from the deli counter because if the risk of listeria (because they're all uncovered maybe?)

Oh that makes sense, phew!! Thanks Cocoa :)


----------



## pip holder

Am back - will post more later but.............
2lbs off

:happydance::cloud9::happydance::cloud9: thrilled 


Fantastic re scan AQ but more about that shortly......back after bathed crazyboy xxx


----------



## jenniferannex

Evening everyone, so I've been doing good so far but in still finding it really hard I just want chocolate! 
When did you girls find it got easier and to manage your cravings? I've only been doing it for 4 days so not for long :flower: x


----------



## africaqueen

Well done on the Loss Pip! fab x

Cocoa- ooh glad we can still have packet ham! love my ham salad butties! lol.
Sorry for givin u the wrong info Lucky.

Jenni- i find if i crave choc that much that i have some ;-) usually a curly wurly does me and its 6 syns for the whole thing. If u freeze it, it takes a lot longer to eat aswell.
Also a low fat sachet of hot choc can help cravings and they are only a couple of syns.
if u use half your syns for choc, and the other half for diff stuff, that usually does it.

xxx


----------



## lucky3

africaqueen said:


> Well done on the Loss Pip! fab x
> 
> Cocoa- ooh glad we can still have packet ham! love my ham salad butties! lol.
> Sorry for givin u the wrong info Lucky.
> 
> Jenni- i find if i crave choc that much that i have some ;-) usually a curly wurly does me and its 6 syns for the whole thing. If u freeze it, it takes a lot longer to eat aswell.
> Also a low fat sachet of hot choc can help cravings and they are only a couple of syns.
> if u use half your syns for choc, and the other half for diff stuff, that usually does it.
> 
> xxx

No worries, much rather people said something than risk bubs :) Bring on the packet ham ;)!! x


----------



## reversal

first weigh in i lost 5 and a half pound from 11st7lbs to 11st 1lb.5


----------



## Elli21

Well done pip :happydance: :) xx

Good luck with your scan tomorrow morning AQ...im excited for u :D

Welcome Rach :thumbup: ill add u when u let me know of this weeks loss ;)

Jen - i think when ive had cravings ive just ate it...thats the beauty of slimming world.
I do try to curb my chocolate cravings with either a hot chocolate or a mocca before eating chocolate tho. As if i start with the chocolate bars, i can eat them by the packet :blush:


----------



## jenniferannex

ohhh thanks girls ill just have to have what i want :D :happydance: and the hot chocolate sounds like a good idea :thumbup:

my weigh ins on thursday but im really worried im not going to of lost anything and ill look really stupid! :nope: xx


----------



## CocoaOne

Or try a low fat choc mousse - I'll have to look into it but I'm sure there's one that's only 3 syns - lovely with strawberries, and if you're really indulgent - a smashed up meringue nest too!


----------



## Pink1981

pip holder said:


> Am back - will post more later but.............
> 2lbs off
> 
> :happydance::cloud9::happydance::cloud9: thrilled
> 
> 
> Fantastic re scan AQ but more about that shortly......back after bathed crazyboy xxx

Well done! :happydance:


----------



## Pink1981

reversal said:


> first weigh in i lost 5 and a half pound from 11st7lbs to 11st 1lb.5

Well done, thats fab! :happydance:


----------



## CocoaOne

Well done *pip & reversal*!

I lost *0.5lb* this week. Not great but I've not been 100% (again :blush:)

Good luck again AQ! Hoping BQ has a nice strong heartbeat that will melt your heart x


----------



## Elli21

Reversal, thats fab :thumbup: I added u to the first page :)

Pip ... yayyyyyy!!! Updated for u my lovely x

Cocoa, a loss is a loss no matter how small hun :hugs: well done xx


----------



## 4magpies

Weigh in tonigh. Really hoping for at least 1lb!!

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Well done on losses etc ladies 

Well i had my scan and i am much earlier than i thought, so they could see nothing other than my womb lining which is thicker than usual. The nurse i seen is the same one that dealt with me in Jan and she was lovely. She said the bleeding i had which i assumed was af, would of been implantation as in some cases she has seen, there can be enough heavy loss to resemble af. So that would mean i only implanted 2.5wks ago and its waaaaay too soon to see anything. Im disappointed but my tube was completely clear and she said all the signs are great and point to a very early uterine pregnancy.
I will have another scan on the 15th and she said they should hopefully be able to see a tiny sac by then, but maybe not. Sooo its a waiting game now. I am so, so glad its not another ectopic tho! xxx


----------



## lucky3

africaqueen said:


> Well done on losses etc ladies
> 
> Well i had my scan and i am much earlier than i thought, so they could see nothing other than my womb lining which is thicker than usual. The nurse i seen is the same one that dealt with me in Jan and she was lovely. She said the bleeding i had which i assumed was af, would of been implantation as in some cases she has seen, there can be enough heavy loss to resemble af. So that would mean i only implanted 2.5wks ago and its waaaaay too soon to see anything. Im disappointed but my tube was completely clear and she said all the signs are great and point to a very early uterine pregnancy.
> I will have another scan on the 15th and she said they should hopefully be able to see a tiny sac by then, but maybe not. Sooo its a waiting game now. I am so, so glad its not another ectopic tho! xxx

oh that's fab AQ :thumbup: not long till another scan too :)


----------



## pip holder

oh YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY AQ :happydance::cloud9:


Well can tell you now - had to wait for you to get back and be ok but........... ya think we've got room for one more preggo SW synner?? :blush:

Haha - felt like crap after w/end so tested ( 6times) and yup, not a clue when etc as have no cycle to speak of and no period since babba but aaargh :happydance: am thrilled but nervous and terrified.

Still staying on the plan though :thumbup:


----------



## 4magpies

Oh congratulations both of you!!!

So jealous!! Lol. December feels like ages away for me.

Got my O symbol on my persona today which is good though as at least I know I am ovulating!! Woo.

xxx


----------



## Elli21

OMG!!!

congrats to u both!!!!!

:dance:

Im so excited for u both!!!!

I hope u both stay with us here! I really would love to follow your journeys xxxx


----------



## lucky3

pip holder said:


> oh YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY AQ :happydance::cloud9:
> 
> 
> Well can tell you now - had to wait for you to get back and be ok but........... ya think we've got room for one more preggo SW synner?? :blush:
> 
> Haha - felt like crap after w/end so tested ( 6times) and yup, not a clue when etc as have no cycle to speak of and no period since babba but aaargh :happydance: am thrilled but nervous and terrified.
> 
> Still staying on the plan though :thumbup:

oh wowser!! congratulations, the more company the better you can help keep me on the straight and narrow!! When do you think you are due?!!

AQ I'm guessing you're mid march now???

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## pip holder

Thanks dudes :wacko::happydance:

Not sure when I'm due (have put in BFP announcements to see if anyone can help :shrug:) Have had no return of AF since babba cos am still breastfeeding - not going to have my baps back for a looooong time now am I hahaha.

Ells am deffo staying on the plan - put about 50 stones on with Adam and had hideous SPD, had to have a section because of it so can't can't CAN'T let meself go too much. Dying to do a ticker but it would just be a lie as to the due date etc. :rofl::rofl:


----------



## africaqueen

CONGRATS Pip!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Sooo happy for you! are u going to ask for blood tests and a scan to see when u are due?? if its march, come and join me in march mummies:hugs:

I have buggered up the plan again today cos was so nervous so back on track tomorrow and weigh in next wed xxx


----------



## Rach28

Hi again, sorry I didnt post my loss last night.... its abit hectic at the mo with 2 x DS's and DH away this week...

Anyway, I lost 2lbs!!!!!! So happy :happydance::happydance:

Thats 9.5lb in total :thumbup:

Congrats on th BFP Pip :flower:

Noah is only 4 months but Im already thinking about another :blush:


----------



## Elli21

Added Rach :) xx


----------



## CocoaOne

Ah congratulations AQ and pip! 

March is a lovely time to have a baby. Mine was due on 28th March but arrived on 6th April. The heat is a bit rubbish now, but we can go for lots of nice walks in parks etc and they look so cute in romper suits, and they'll be old enough to eat Christmas dinner with the rest of the family for their first Xmas! :haha:


----------



## kimbobaloobob

i admit it i was avoiding this forum cause ive done pants :(
but i need to get back on track
last weeks weigh in was a STS and get weighed again tomorow
and OMG congrats AQ and pip :D


----------



## Elli21

I was wondering where u was Kim!!

STS is ok :) im HOPING for that tomorrow...as if ive put on (even tho i know where i have gone wrong) im gunna be bummed.


----------



## africaqueen

CocoaOne said:


> Ah congratulations AQ and pip!
> 
> March is a lovely time to have a baby. Mine was due on 28th March but arrived on 6th April. The heat is a bit rubbish now, but we can go for lots of nice walks in parks etc and they look so cute in romper suits, and they'll be old enough to eat Christmas dinner with the rest of the family for their first Xmas! :haha:

Awwww i am sat here imagining the baby in a lil romper suit and eating his/her xmas dinner now:cloud9:

I had chippy for tea cos no food in till tomorrow and dh was in work..:wacko:
Going shopping tomorrow and im gonna keep a food diary again cos that is the only way i can get back ontrack! Not gettin weighed till next wed tho. Hoping this next wk goes fast so i can be having my scan and hopefully getting a confirmed uterine pregnancy:cloud9:

xxx


----------



## Elli21

Everything is crossed for u AQ, it really is!!


----------



## Rach28

Ah sorry AfricaQueen, I didnt notice your BFP earlier - big congrats to you to hun, hoping everything goes well :flower:


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls I put on 1.5lbs... but I was slacking so got my focus back now, starting to write down everything I am eating again.

Gutted but if it motivates me its worth it.

xxx


----------



## Elli21

Eeeek -- weigh in today!!
Ive just eaten HALF of a melon...i feel so full!! 

Magpies, updated for u :) That'll be off next week :) :happydance:


----------



## africaqueen

Magpies- U will soon get that off hun ;-) I have got no crd till later in my mobi so could not text u back yesterday.

Elli- good luck at weigh in! I am back on plan today cos i need to shift some weight what iv probs gained and to concentrate on something other than worrying about scans etc.
For brekky i am having- 2 shredded wheats (heb) with milk(hea) and some strawberries.
Im going food shopping today so think il get a cooked chicken and have salad for lunch and maybe make a pan of scouse for tea with beetroot. I have been snacking for a wk so need to get back into the pattern of eating proper meals again 

Hope everyone else is doing well and how are my preggo pals? hehe xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Its okay honey! Dont worry about it. How are you feeling???

Was my O day y'day and we DTD so fingers crossed I'm not far behind you!

xxxx

xx


----------



## lucky3

africaqueen said:


> Magpies- U will soon get that off hun ;-) I have got no crd till later in my mobi so could not text u back yesterday.
> 
> Elli- good luck at weigh in! I am back on plan today cos i need to shift some weight what iv probs gained and to concentrate on something other than worrying about scans etc.
> For brekky i am having- 2 shredded wheats (heb) with milk(hea) and some strawberries.
> Im going food shopping today so think il get a cooked chicken and have salad for lunch and maybe make a pan of scouse for tea with beetroot. I have been snacking for a wk so need to get back into the pattern of eating proper meals again
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well and how are my preggo pals? hehe xxx

What is a pan of Scouse?!!? excuse my ignorance tee hee :shrug:!!

I have already eaten my lunch as I am going to a meeting in an hour. Am a bit worried I am going to be hungry later :( have got some Alpen bars in my bag tho, must remember them.


----------



## sugarkane

Congratulations pip great news.

Good luck to all gettig weighed and well done to the losers, ive lost 4lb this week, so my STS gave me the kick I needed and I have now lost 1.5 stone vvvvvvvv pleased. This weeks goal is 2lb to get my 10%. I find if I dont set myself a mini goal I dont have the motivation. :wacko:

Magpies sometimes a gain is what we need to get back on track, sure it will be gone by next week.

Ive not eaten today yet as it was a bit of a rush to get weighed but ive planned tea which will be Fajita Pork and Pasta, it looks yummy, im really looking forward to it. 

Oh are the muller light cheesecake yoghurts free as well??? :shrug:


----------



## africaqueen

Magpies- ooh fx for u hun! Im feeling fine health wise, just a bit on edge till the next scan, but nowhere near as bad as i was the past few days! i feel a lot calmer and have adopted the approach of 'what will be will be' and im praying that means a healthy bubs for us ;-)

Lucky- scouse is basically beef stew with potatoes etc. Its a Liverpool dish ;-) very tasty.

Sugarcane- the cheesecake mullers are not free. They are around 2 syns i think. Best checking syns online.

I am making chicken stir fry with rice for tea  xxx


----------



## Pink1981

I lost 0.5lbs this week and i'm soooo happy with that, i've had a terrible week food wise so was expecting a gain!! 

Back on track tomorrow with the aim to shift at least a lb this week to get my stone and a half award!


----------



## pip holder

Good evening lovelies:flower:

Hope everyone ok - well done Pink :happydance: has Ellington updated yet-she was weigh in today too wasn't she?

Have Naya or MrsQ been around either?

Been vairrry good today apart from the small sayers sausage roll that dropped into my gob at lunchtime :blush: it was a 'craving' y'see :haha:

Haven't had much appetite really but trying to eat regularly so don't snack.

Girls I've been living on those mugshots, the pasta in a mug things, most of them are free or 1 syn and they fill you up sooo much. The new mag is out this week too and Pot Noodle are doing a mug version which is free on EE, had one tonight and it wasn't bad at all.

Those going to group - stay away from the new strawberry hifi bars - the devil in disguise, laced with even more heroin that usual.

Had lamb chops, couscous, corn on the cob with sald for tea - greeedy bugger, just having a mullerlight nomnom :munch: then off to bedfordshire shortly I think.

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Elli21

Sugarkane...great loss!!! :happydance:

Pink - Well done :dance:

And for me, i put on 1.5lbs this week. FFS. But im on red plan for this week.
I want to kick start it again!! But annoyed at it really but never mind..will be off next week.


----------



## 4magpies

Elli21 said:


> Sugarkane...great loss!!! :happydance:
> 
> Pink - Well done :dance:
> 
> And for me, i put on 1.5lbs this week. FFS. But im on red plan for this week.
> I want to kick start it again!! But annoyed at it really but never mind..will be off next week.

We can be 1.5lb gainers together!! :haha:

We will get it off next week dont you worry honey... its made me more focused.

I am trying to drink more water this week... i find that helps.

xxx


----------



## kimbobaloobob

i didnt weigh in, im going to find a new class i think, im not happy with the consultant i have, it just seems like as long as she has her £5 she dosent care :shrug: still going to try and stay on track though :)


----------



## lucky3

kimbobaloobob said:


> i didnt weigh in, im going to find a new class i think, im not happy with the consultant i have, it just seems like as long as she has her £5 she dosent care :shrug: still going to try and stay on track though :)

Kim I feel just the same about mine :( it's fine if things are going well but she doesn' help when the wheels fall off which is surely what we pay for?!! I haven't been for a couple of weeks but weighed myself on Monday and will weigh in again this Monday and report that loss/gain!

Keep strong!! I am trying to keep on track but it is so much harder to keep motivated without the group... thank goodness for you lot :hugs:


----------



## kimbobaloobob

at least im not alone on feeling that,lat week i just weighed and left and my mum and sister stayed (they go aswell and also feel the same about her) and said i needed extra support ans she said ' oh i thought she would be ok cause you two are managing' and then said she would ring me 2 or 3 times in the week... but ive not had anything. We all missed class last night for different reasons and not one of us have heard from her :shrug:


----------



## Elli21

I dont know how id cope without my consultant. So i cant imagine how you two feel.
She texts me back if i need her, and sometimes she texts me just to see how i am doing.
If i ring her and she cant answer she always rings me back. And when we are in group she is great, takes the time to always talk to everyone and give advice.
It really helps to have a good consultant!!! So try and find another, and in the mean time we'll all help you here :)

Magpies, it made me so much more focused this week too!!
I took my OH and son to bakers oven today and they had a cake each, and i had a diet coke...came home and im now eating an early lunch cos watching them eating made me sooo hungry!!


----------



## SmileyShazza

I don&#8217;t know how I have done this week. I weighed myself yesterday and was shocked to find that I had put on 3lbs since the day before &#8211; wtf? 

I&#8217;m not sure whether I will be updating my weight much longer as last night I got my bfp :happydance: I&#8217;m hoping that this is a strong sticky one after our mmc in November.

I&#8217;m going to carry on following the plan whilst pregnant to try and limit any weight loss as much as possible and so that afterwards I can just continue to then lose any baby weight. All this depends on whether everything goes ok this time around.

Keep your fingers crossed for us.


----------



## Elli21

Fingers crossed for u shazza!!! :) xxxxx

Im starting to feel a little left out here guys!!! 3 pregnant synners!!! In a week!!! 
Thats it, im getting to it!!! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## 4magpies

My OH wanted KFC last night and I was like no... there is nothing I can eat there. So we went and got kebabs and I had a small grilled chicken one on a pita with salad! Woo go me.
xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Oooooooooooh congratulations!!! Woo.

My turn next I hope...

Fingers crossed for you... sure everything will be fine!! Keep positive.

Its over 2 years since my MC but OH wasnt ready to try again after... we are starting to try properly in december but had an oopsie on tues and I was ovulating!! Woo.

xxx


----------



## SmileyShazza

Good luck 4magpies :)


----------



## lucky3

SmileyShazza said:


> I dont know how I have done this week. I weighed myself yesterday and was shocked to find that I had put on 3lbs since the day before  wtf?
> 
> Im not sure whether I will be updating my weight much longer as last night I got my bfp :happydance: Im hoping that this is a strong sticky one after our mmc in November.
> 
> Im going to carry on following the plan whilst pregnant to try and limit any weight loss as much as possible and so that afterwards I can just continue to then lose any baby weight. All this depends on whether everything goes ok this time around.
> 
> Keep your fingers crossed for us.

Yay, congratulations and big BIG fingers crossed!! i think it's good to be a bit more chilled about the weight gain but try not to go mad (hard, very hard).

There must be something in the water/weather with all these newbies!! 

Have fun Elli ;o)


----------



## Elli21

Lol Lucky, thanks.

Today we went into bakers oven, as when we go into town and Tom has been good he can get a drink in there...well he had a cake too, and so did OH...and i sat there with a diet coke (in a little bit of a huff too :rofl: i was sulking well and truly :sulk:) 
I didnt even SNIFF the cakes!! :rofl:


----------



## lucky3

4magpies said:


> Oooooooooooh congratulations!!! Woo.
> 
> My turn next I hope...
> 
> Fingers crossed for you... sure everything will be fine!! Keep positive.
> 
> Its over 2 years since my MC but OH wasnt ready to try again after... we are starting to try properly in december but had an oopsie on tues and I was ovulating!! Woo.
> 
> xxx

i'll keep my toes crossed for you too!!


----------



## minnie83

congrats pip! :happydance: I love BFPs!

I lost 1lb this week, quite pleased with that considering how naughty I've been:blush: I'm going for 2.5 this week I want to get my 1 stone award next week so I mean business! Got a quiche in the oven now for tea tonight, and lots of fruit in the fridge. I went back to work last week, omg it was awful! :cry: Only doing 3 days a week, but being without LO was horrible. Everything had changed as well, so I felt as though I was starting new all over again. Anyone else gone back to work after mat leave yet?


----------



## 4magpies

Thanks girls... if not its not long till decemember when we can get down to it properly!

xxx


----------



## CocoaOne

Congratulations shazza! :flower:


----------



## minnie83

Congrats shazza, I've only just noticed your siggy! :happydance: There's something about this thread.......:haha:


----------



## jenniferannex

Congratulations shazza! :flower: 

It's my first weigh in tonight girls and I'm really worried I'm not gunna of lost anything :nope: I just don't feel like I have! I'll be so upset if I don't! 
Hopfully I will suprisr myself though, fingers crossed.

How is everyone? Xx


----------



## africaqueen

Yaaaaay Congrats Shazza!! That's 3 of us pregnant !! woohooooo.
Got everything x'd for u hun. I knw how stressful PAL is.
Come over to march mummies and il see u there xxx


----------



## pip holder

Oh yaaay Shazza :cloud9::happydance: congratulations chick xxxxx how many weeks do you think you are?

Minnie :hugs: :hugs: - I restart work at the beginning of August after 9 months, gutted. Was meant to go back after 6 but got a bank loan to cover my maternity pay :haha:

How we all getting on? I've been out for lunch with the girls and got a chicken salad then marched them all round the park afterwards :angelnot::smug: so reckon can be a bit naughty later, seem to have evening sickness from about 6pm so better get cracking if I'm going to have a cake :haha:

Well done Ells on not sniffing cakes :haha: can imagine you sitting with a cob on, marvellous work m'dear!

See you all in a bit - Have AQ and BeanyQueeny been around today? Hope thy're feeling fine too.

Maggers - you are deffo the next preggo synner, can feel it.....


----------



## africaqueen

Hi pip 
I am feeling great other than shattered, bloated and constipated. haha. The joys.
Glad im having symptoms this time around tho.

Started off great this morning with branflakes and banana for brekky, then ended up having a happy meal for lunch and a salad for tea... i am back ontrack tomorrow cos have no social stuff planned for the whole of this wk, so i can do it from tomorrow. 
Deffo want to try and lose at least 1.5 stones before the 2nd tri, god willing.
Just keep nervous eating cos scared that we might not see bubs on the next scan...

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Pip - I hope so!!!

Jennifer - Your from lostock hall I see??? I was born and bred in penwortham... only down the road. I live in Darwen now though. Small world!! What school did you go to & how old are you?

xxx


----------



## jenniferannex

I know it is a small world, well I've only lived here for a year, I used to live in leyland, I'm 20 and went to worden high school :) my sister works at the gregge in darwen lol xx


----------



## baby-diva

i am weighed on a Monday, this week I lost 5lbs :D :D

i'm new to slimming world and loving it so far!!!!


----------



## Elli21

welcome baby diva :)
will add u to the front page :thumbup:

Pip where r u from? x


----------



## SmileyShazza

africaqueen said:


> Yaaaaay Congrats Shazza!! That's 3 of us pregnant !! woohooooo.
> Got everything x'd for u hun. I knw how stressful PAL is.
> Come over to march mummies and il see u there xxx

Thank you hun. I still can't really believe it - am absolutely overjoyed but am pooping myself at the same tiime. I'm sure you understand what it's like.

I'm not sure whether I'll come and join the March thread just yet - am a little apprehensive but once I've got my head around the fact this is actually happening I will pop over and join you all. 



pip holder said:


> Oh yaaay Shazza :cloud9::happydance: congratulations chick xxxxx how many weeks do you think you are?

Thanks Pip :) Have done a calculator thingy which says I am 4 weeks but will confirm in a couple of days with a CB digi. 

It's early days but am thinking positively - PMA and all that :thumbup:


----------



## pip holder

Welcome Baby Diva :flower: and well done :happydance::cloud9:


How did you get on Jen? Hope good news :hugs:


Ells - from Liverpooooooooool (said in a Sonia voice) but am dead posh :winkwink:


Shazza - I'm the same, I feel like by joining properly I'll jinx myself :dohh: so just doing a bit of 1st tri lurking at the mo :haha: we'll hold hands and creep around until we feel brave :thumbup:

AQ - glad you're feeling awful :happydance::happydance: iyswim, keep those symptoms coming :happydance:

I want to lose a stone in this 1st tri if poss. I was on crutches with SPD last time and so depressed with it that I want to be as tip top as possible really.

Had egg, chips and beans for tea :cloud9: best tea ever and didn't even have that cake, just another muller with strawberries that I GREW MYSELF, ahem... if anyone missed that.... I GREW THEM MYSELF!!!! :thumbup:

Wheres that Mrs Q one got to, the little scamp - I need some of her new recipes to keep me motivated??

Hope everyone else is good and having a good week :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Elli21

Im in a mood with myself :sulk:

I ate a cornettoooooo....:( BUT thats my only naughty thing today! But it still pissed me off. I should have had fruit.

Im obviously unable to control myself :rofl:


----------



## jenniferannex

evening ladies!!!! :D

had my first weigh in tonight and i lost 4 and a half pounds!!! :happydance::happydance: i am soooo chuffed with myself!! wahoooo!! :) :) :)

how are you all? xx


----------



## baby-diva

wow well done Jennifer!! isnt it a great feeling??
i'm feeling good, and not been bad today!!!!!


----------



## xLaurax

Evening ladies, hope your all well?

Congratulations for all the new bfp's :)

I lost 3.5lb's this week, so 11lb in 3 weeks now, I'm determined to get to a stone next week.

Jen your recipes are in the post Hun, sorry they haven't got there earlier, not managed to get to the post office until today.


----------



## MrsBop

Sorry I haven't been on for ages, I'm quitting my group and doing it from home only now, I just can't afford £5 a week when I have other things to pay for! I've been so bad this past week though so must start being strict and get back on the exercise bike and wii fit! xx


----------



## Pink1981

Congrats Shazza!!!


----------



## jenniferannex

thanks everyone! :happydance: 

thats fine laura! :) thank you for finding the time to do it :flower: xx


----------



## Pink1981

Well done Jennifer and Laura!! Fab losses! :happydance:


----------



## SmileyShazza

AQ & Pip I hope I can carry on losing at least during first tri. I think one of the good things about SW is that because it isn't overly restricting you can still manage to follow it whilst pregnant.

I fully intend on sticking to the plan but not being too woried about any weight losses. I'm just so happy to have got my bfp :)

Pip am more than happpy to creep round and hold hands till we feel ready to post in the March thread :hugs:

Well done to everyone who has lost this week - it's amazing to see all the losses. I absolutely love this eating plan, I don't call it a diet as it doesn't feel like one at all.


----------



## jenniferannex

It doesn't feel like a diet atall does it it's really good, I really suprised myself!

What's everyone been up to tonight? X


----------



## Laura2919

Hello!! Sorry I havent been on for a few weeks cos I have been moving and I have just been around the forum... 

I have lost a total of 24lbs can I go up on the board.. 

How is everyone.. Sorry I havent been around.. I have been moving and FOB dropped the bombshell that he still loved me and rah rah rah and he is now my OH and not FOB lol.. Anyway thats another post in itself.. Its been a hectic few weeks to say the least.. 

I have been up and down with SW for a while.. does anyone know of a good trick to make me wanna get back on it.. I start the day like yeah cant wait to lose more weight and I end the day eating all the wrong things :cry: 
I havent been too bad with weight tho. I only gained 1lb in 2 weeks and considering what I ate I thought it was gonna be a lot more!


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome Diva!

Well done Jenni and Laura on the losses! excellent girls!

Shazza, pip and lucky ,How are my bump buddies? hehe. Love saying that 

Laura2919- Glad things seem to be looking up for u hun! great news and well done on the loss! fantastic! 

I am seriously going to try my best to stick to the plan 100% today.

Brekky- Bacon, beans and scrambled eggs. 

Lunch- Ham salad sandwich (heb) and a yoghurt.

Tea- Chicken with rice and home made sauce. Fruit.

Supper- Glass milk and fruit.

For those that are pregnant or followed plan whilst pregnant- Do i need to increase anything on the plan or just do as i was doing on EE? 1 heb 1 hea and the usual foods?

xxx


----------



## SmileyShazza

africaqueen said:


> Shazza, pip and lucky ,How are my bump buddies? hehe. Love saying that

I'm not too bad although I had a horrible nights sleep because it was too hot and I couldn't get comfy and kept turning over and over and waking up like every hour :( 

Well done to everyone who has had losses this week :happydance:

Weighed in this morning and I have lost another 4lbs so that brings my total loss to 10lbs now. Had a couple of weeks where I only lost a small amount and then put on last week but am still pleased as think thats not a bad loss over 6 weeks really.

I now weigh the same as when I got married in October 2008 so thats made me really happy :D

Today my menu looks like this:

*Breakfast*: Fat free natural yoghurt with fresh raspberries 
*Lunch*: Sandwich made with two slices wholemeal bread, chicken, scraping of extra light mayo on bread and loads of salad, fresh cherries
*Dinner*: Lemon & Herb Chicken either with rice or salad and a jacket potato depending on how I feel later.

*Snacks*: An orange, fresh strawberries, banana


----------



## Elli21

Well ive got a blood test at 11.10am and its a fasting one...
Since midnight ive only been allowed water...
Im starving...and im in a foul mood cos i havent had my coffee.

Ive updated the front page, if ive missed anyone im sorry, just give me a kick and write it again...im a bit divvy without my coffee.


----------



## baby-diva

morning all,
my diet today....

breakfast - alpen and a banana
early lunch - something with egg i think
dinner - steak stirfry with beansprouts etc

snacks - melon, rhubarb, strawberries

Sounds good??? LOL. I have to go out at 12, so i need to have an early lunch and take a snack with me so i'm not tempted!!! 
what is everyone up to today??


----------



## baby-diva

elli - can you add me to the list please???
i weigh in on a MONDAY and I lost 5lbs this week, and it was my first weigh-in


----------



## lucky3

africaqueen said:


> Shazza, pip and lucky ,How are my bump buddies? hehe. Love saying that

That does sound good :)!!

i am soooooooo tired! have gone back to having some diet coke just to wake me up a bit, or 1 cup of coffee if I can stomach it! trying not to overdo the caffeine but feel like I need something (sleep perhaps?!!)

I ate strawberries and raspberries straight from the garden as I watered the morning, fantastic, you really can't beat that :) and an apple.

Then I ate my lunch when i got to work, noooooooooooooooooo!!

AQ you don't need to eat anyting extra when you are preggers, i had thought you needed extra As but i think that is for breastfeeding. Sticking to extra easy should be great. I do extra easy but am a little more relaxed (i.e. I had 2 wholemeal rolls today because that's what I could stomach for lunch) I do find there are days when I just can't face making a salad so buy a roll ham and a tomato and make it at work! I am hoping this will wear off soon as i used to love having salad with j spud or sw quiche or rice.

I also found I really really craved a BK Chicken Royale last night, not the fries or anything else just the burger. that is not good!! Does it mean I need more protein or just I am naughty?!!

hope everyone is enjoying this lovely summery day and not over heating! I was so uncomfortable yesterday, i don't want to wear maternity clothes yet as people will guess but normml clothes are getting tight. I have gone back to my size 16 jeans ( had just got down to Next size 14 before BFP which I was really chuffed with) but they are just not comfortable anyway, bad choice! am in looser stuff today :)


----------



## baby-diva

i'm hoping to get down to a size 16 for my wedding (in october), i'm nearly an 18 now, just slightly the wrong side (LOL)..... plus i need to lose weight in order to be implanted next year...... my BMI is a little bit too high just now :D :D


----------



## Elli21

Ok blood test done... ouch.
And the nurse was a bitch!

I walked in and took the paperwork that the dotor gave me to give to her.
I said "Im sorry, i didnt get time to fill the "last period" part in, it was last thursday"

And she said "I do know"

Me..."Oh, how can you know when my last period was?" 

Her "No, i know how to do my job"

So i kindly told her i wasnt telling her how to do her job, i was just letting her know when my last period was...
She ddnt say anything, put the needle in my arm with not so much as a "are u ready" 
WHICH BY THE WAY I WASNT!
When she had done, she said thanks...and put a plaster on...im allergic to plasters u big hairy ape!
So great, now i have a rash!

As i walked out i told her ive never come across a ruder nurse and i will not be seeing her again....boy, shes lucky, i could have smacked her in the chops!!
Elli with no breakfast and no coffee mixed with a nurse who has a chip on her shoulder isnt a great mix!

ARGHHHHH!!! :hissy:

Hope u all have a better start to your days.


----------



## lucky3

Elli21 said:


> Ok blood test done... ouch.
> And the nurse was a bitch!
> 
> I walked in and took the paperwork that the dotor gave me to give to her.
> I said "Im sorry, i didnt get time to fill the "last period" part in, it was last thursday"
> 
> And she said "I do know"
> 
> Me..."Oh, how can you know when my last period was?"
> 
> Her "No, i know how to do my job"
> 
> So i kindly told her i wasnt telling her how to do her job, i was just letting her know when my last period was...
> She ddnt say anything, put the needle in my arm with not so much as a "are u ready"
> WHICH BY THE WAY I WASNT!
> When she had done, she said thanks...and put a plaster on...im allergic to plasters u big hairy ape!
> So great, now i have a rash!
> 
> As i walked out i told her ive never come across a ruder nurse and i will not be seeing her again....boy, shes lucky, i could have smacked her in the chops!!
> Elli with no breakfast and no coffee mixed with a nurse who has a chip on her shoulder isnt a great mix!
> 
> ARGHHHHH!!! :hissy:
> 
> Hope u all have a better start to your days.

Elli you are so funny!!:rofl:

Glad you told her what you think :) ha ha!

Why did you have to have blood test, if you don't mind me asking? x


----------



## kimbobaloobob

lol, i love blood tests, i find them soooo fasinating, i hate it when they try and turn it away so i cant see :haha: am i weird? but they are vampires....


----------



## Elli21

Lucky, i dont mind u asking at all :)

I have to have tests to see if i have too much testosterone! My doctor thinks theres a possibility i have PCOS.

So all this time...one hair at a time, ive been worrying that im turning into an chimpanze... :rofl:
But no, its much worse, im turning into a man!!! :rofl:


----------



## Elli21

Kim, i think its weird that u think u have to ask if its weird for u to like blood tests. The answer is obviously YES, :rofl: u r a numpty, u make me laugh xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Elli, what a cow of a nurse!! one of the nurses at the epau is like a female hitler aswell!
I have mild pcos too. Not too much of a issue with hair, but do have to pluck the odd one from unusual places. lol. My friend has it so bad she has to shave twice a day and needs fertility treatment.

Well i have been good today and stuck to the plan for 1st time in a wk!! woweee!! haha.

I just had oriental chicken stir fry followed by strawberries and a actimal fat free yogurt.
Had a few vimto chewits as a treat earlier(6 syns i think) and il be having fruit for supper. Really want to lose a stone quick now. Dnt want to be unhealthy in the latter stages of my pregnancy, all being well xxx


----------



## baby-diva

elli - wow what a complete cow, that's not what you want!!!! i hate having blood taken but my surgery is always nice about it :D :D

i've done well today so far, but i did have a small chocolate bar - but i have hardly used any syns all week so i don't even feel bad!!! LOL :D :D


----------



## Naya69

hello everyone iam back for good now that was so stressfull not having a laptop had to get a new hardrive fingers crossed everythings fine now 

i put on half a pound this week  but it didnt bother me as i was out at weekend and i had a lot of WKD's and i mean a lot and then donner meat and chips on the way home so not good but up to now this week ive lost 2lbs so hopefully will be a bit more by monday iam only 5 1/2 from my club 10 and 2 stone ward so having that off will be a massive acheivement for me x


----------



## Naya69

and the password this week is walking


----------



## jenniferannex

Hiya everyone! :D 
How are we all?? Xx


----------



## baby-diva

i'm doing good this morning - just 2 days till weigh-in and i'm hoping to have lost at least 2lbs, i'm sticking with my exercise most days too :D :D

i'm hoping to get down to my Club 10 by October (at the latest) for my wedding, but hoping to lose about 4 stones by next summer for the start of IUI. I HAVE to lose 1st 1lb by then anyway, which i'm not worried about :D :D because my BMI is just a little high right now.


----------



## jenniferannex

Gooood :) hope you lose your 2lbs :flowers:
Sounds like your doing really well so far :thumbup: my bmi Is high aswell! It sucks!! Lol xx


----------



## baby-diva

LOL i would agree it sucks!!!! i hope i get my 2lbs too :D :D, if i do then i get my 1/2 stone award!! which would be cool :D :D
do you go to a group???

my menu for today:
breakfast - alpen and banana, ryvita
lunch - not really sure (tasty huh??)
dinner - quorn sausages, mash (with fromage frais) and beans

snacks - melon, strawberries, apple, carrot


----------



## jenniferannex

Yeh I go to my local group, had my first weigh in on Thursday I lost 4 and 1/2 lbs in my first week I was really chugged with myself. 

Mmmm sausages and mash yum yum.
I'm going out tonight so I'm just gunna enjoy myself and get back to normal tomorrow! Hope I don't have too many syns though! I'll feel really naughty :haha: xx


----------



## 4magpies

All I've eaten today is a yoghurt and I feel so rough and sick so I think I should have a good day today! Lol.

xxx


----------



## baby-diva

4.5lbs is awesome!!! i'm scared to cheat!! hehe 
aww hun that sucks, hope you feel better soon :D :D


----------



## Pink1981

I'm gutted.... i know i shouldnt weigh myself but i did this morning and i'm 4lbs heavier than i was on wednesday :cry: I'm dreading wednesday now!! Could it be because of AF?

Hope everyone is ok!


----------



## africaqueen

Hi ladies.
Sorry i have not been on much. I have been so stressed all wk waiting for this scan i can barely think of anything else, and i have a UTI so im on meds now.
Had a stressful wkend so ended up having beef cashew nut for tea last night... had been quite good intill then tho... today i have eaten branflakes and banana for brekky and a apple for a snack. Gonna make bacon and beans for lunch now and for tea il have a syn free roast dinner cos really craving a roast chicken dinner with apple sauce! lol. Il add a few syns for the sauce and make my own roasties etc.

I am having more bloods done tomorrow so praying my hcg levels are as high as they should be as its 10 days since my last one and i have my scan on thursday. Terrified :-(

Hope everyone else is doing ok?? xxx


----------



## pip holder

Hi dudes :flower: hope everyone having a fab weekend :thumbup: it's lovely here so just going to trundle round the park with bubs, got MIL here AGAIN so trying to do diet as much as poss but we've been out a lot and as she pointed out loudly today in the restaurant 

" Pip wouldn't have been putting butter on 2 weeks ago, are you not bothered about this diet now?" :growlmad: Old bag :dohh:

How are my...ahem Bump Buddies:blush::haha::blush: ooh shy saying it!
Good luck for bloods tomoz AQ, sure BeanyQueeny will be fab in there :cloud9:

Has anyone heard from Mrs Q? Haven't seen her round this week, hope she's ok.

I'm afraid to tell you I had a full english today but felt that sick beforehand that I would have eaten a tub of lard if you promised me it would settle my tum.:wacko:

Going to be good rest of today but really not hopeful for weigh in - hey ho :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Elli21

Pip...ignore her!! :growlmad: your allowed a treat!!!

AQ - everything is crossed hun...:) Positive thinking xxx

Well ive been a good girl this week, when ive been naughty ive minused my cins for the next day etc....
Im feeling good in my skin the last couple of days so im hoping thats my body telling me ive lost something...I really hope so...

Now going to tally up the total for this week and then im off to have dinner.

Much love xx


----------



## Elli21

OUR SYNERS TOTAL FOR THIS WEEK -- 28.5LBS !!!!

:yipee:

Well done girls.

Im going to try and get ahold of the girls that havent been on when i get time later...:) xx


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks girls.
I am starting to have PMA as its all i can offer lil beanie queeny at the moment 

WELL DONE on the combined loss this wk girlies!! bloody fantastic!!! wish i could take some credit but noooo not this wk! lol. I am back on plan kinda but tomorrow going to pull my finger out and get cooking from scratch. DH got laid off from his job yesterday, my dad is still quite ill and the stress of worrying about my scan has all had a huge impact on my diet as i am a comfort eater. Pray this wk brings some reassuring news. God knows we need it! xxx


----------



## baby-diva

wow that is an awesome total :D :D well done ladies!!! i'm excited for weigh-in tomorrow :D :D hopefully it'll be about 2lbs.
how has everyone been today??? i've had a few little naughties BUT i've hardly used sins this week so i don't feel tooo bad!!! LOL


----------



## Rach28

Hi all, its my weigh in tomorrow :wacko: not looking forward to it. 

I think at best Ive maintained but probably gained. Ive not been naughty just havent eaten alot this week. My DH has been away, so I havnt had time to eat properly or make all the big syn free dinners that I do. Somedays Ive got into bed and thought "oh crap, I havnt had any HEB's today :("


----------



## Pink1981

Well done everyone! Great loss this week x


----------



## MrsQ

Hi guys.
I havent been about as i have had hubby home for the last week and a bit and we have been out and about doing things every day. Its inevitable but I havent stuck to the diet and i figure i have put on about 5 lbs in a week lol.

But back to the grind to try and reduce the gain on thrusday!

Breakfast - eggs, beans, chips and bacon ketchup
Lunch - jacket potatoe and beans
Dinner - chick pea dahl and rice.

snack - yoghurt and banana.

Going to try and do a very low syn week till thurs to try and cut back on what i may have put on as i have 2 weddings one week after the other. the first is in 9 weeks and i have a dress i could hopefully fit into if i was 15 stone something but at last weigh in i was 17 stone 3 so i have to do my hardest to get down to the bottom end of 16s at least to give myself a chance.

gonna start reading what i have missed.

cant wait to see how AQ's pregnancy is going!


----------



## MrsQ

lucky3 said:


> africaqueen said:
> 
> 
> Shazza, pip and lucky ,How are my bump buddies? hehe. Love saying that
> 
> That does sound good :)!!
> 
> i am soooooooo tired! have gone back to having some diet coke just to wake me up a bit, or 1 cup of coffee if I can stomach it! trying not to overdo the caffeine but feel like I need something (sleep perhaps?!!)
> 
> I ate strawberries and raspberries straight from the garden as I watered the morning, fantastic, you really can't beat that :) and an apple.
> 
> Then I ate my lunch when i got to work, noooooooooooooooooo!!
> 
> AQ you don't need to eat anyting extra when you are preggers, i had thought you needed extra As but i think that is for breastfeeding. Sticking to extra easy should be great. I do extra easy but am a little more relaxed (i.e. I had 2 wholemeal rolls today because that's what I could stomach for lunch) I do find there are days when I just can't face making a salad so buy a roll ham and a tomato and make it at work! I am hoping this will wear off soon as i used to love having salad with j spud or sw quiche or rice.
> 
> I also found I really really craved a BK Chicken Royale last night, not the fries or anything else just the burger. that is not good!! Does it mean I need more protein or just I am naughty?!!
> 
> hope everyone is enjoying this lovely summery day and not over heating! I was so uncomfortable yesterday, i don't want to wear maternity clothes yet as people will guess but normml clothes are getting tight. I have gone back to my size 16 jeans ( had just got down to Next size 14 before BFP which I was really chuffed with) but they are just not comfortable anyway, bad choice! am in looser stuff today :)Click to expand...

You will crave what you need hunny. You could be lacking iron maybe and needing it from the meat? I didnt have cravings throughout my pregnancy but every now and then i would NEED something like orange juice or pizza???? xxx



pip holder said:


> Has anyone heard from Mrs Q? Haven't seen her round this week, hope she's ok.

Here i am and haave had a FANTASTIC week with my husband and son. He goes back to work tomorrow and i feel depressed even thinking of it as he will be working 18 days in a row! :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## baby-diva

morning all,
i'm off out today BUT i have packed a yummy salad and i'm not taking ANY extra money with me - then i can't be tempted!!
weigh in tonight, i'm hoping 2lbs, then i'll be at my 1/2 stone award :D :D which would be great. if i've lost more then i'll be really excited.
mrs q - i'm 17st 1lb (well was last week), and i need to get to 16st at least so that i can have a baby :D :D so i know how you feel. i have a whole load of clothes in the attic that i cannot wait to get back into, including my skinny jeans - so i can understand :D :D


----------



## lucky3

Hello everyone, how are you? How are my bump buddies?? :)

I have had a busy busy weekend so haven't been on at all. It was our summer fayre and BOY was it hot!! Was too busy to eat lunch then had a reasonably healthy BBQ :) but then yesterday...lunch at the pub and pizza for tea watching the footie. Not good at all!

Elli, I have decided to start afresh so until I join a new group I will weigh myself on a monday morning. I started last week and this week i STS :( I had been going ok (sneaky mid week weighing tut tut) but obviously the erratic weekend eating did not help! PMA - could be worse!

So if you put my total weight loss down as 0 and then STS this week. I then will treat this as a new chapter and have an aim/hope of losing a stone and a half whilst pregnant. I know that is a big ask and I would settle for ending up as I am now. Then it won't be quite so hard after birth, fx!!


----------



## jenniferannex

Hiya everyone! 
How are we all? 
I went out on Saturday and has a big burger afterwards I felt terrible!! Lol but in back to normal now.

Lucky I think I'll STS this week because of Saturday, I hope not though!

Low fat super noodles are free arnt they on the EE plan? X


----------



## Elli21

Yaayyyy!! :yipee: Welcome back MrsQ!! Missed u on the thread :)

Will do lucky :thumbup:


----------



## pip holder

Girls - got awful news,

AQ is having another ectopic and is hospital waiting to go for emergency surgery, she is gonna lose her other tube :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:

Life is so fucking unfair sometimes :growlmad:

She'll hopefully let us know how she is later but sure she'll appreciate everyones thoughts and prayers :hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## jenniferannex

Oh god poor AQ :cry: life is definatly unfair!!!

Sending love and hugs to her I will keep her in my thoughts :hugs: xxxxxxx


----------



## lucky3

pip holder said:


> Girls - got awful news,
> 
> AQ is having another ectopic and is hospital waiting to go for emergency surgery, she is gonna lose her other tube :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:
> 
> Life is so fucking unfair sometimes :growlmad:
> 
> She'll hopefully let us know how she is later but sure she'll appreciate everyones thoughts and prayers :hugs::kiss::hugs:


Oh that is just so sad and unfair. She is such a cheerful, lovely person, not that anyone deserves it but it seems so hard.

Pass on our thoughts and love Pip x


----------



## Naya69

oh no thats awfull cant imagin what shes going through massive :hugs: to AQ iam thinking of you hunny xxxxx


----------



## catkin1508

sorry not been on been on last week- holiday was lush- shame to be home now as hubby has gone back to work :0(
Hope everyone is ok-poor AQ life is crap- it never goes how we want it. Am changing groups this week so will now be weighed on a tuesday. So will let you know tommorow how i get on- think its going to be at least a 4lbs gain as all ive done is eat crap.

I now have no excuse for not sticking to plan- am aiming for at least 1 1/2 stone by september-that would be amazing. Thinking of buying a fitness dvd as well anyone do any good ones???


----------



## CocoaOne

Oh poor AQ! Sending her lots of :hugs: and hope she recovers quickly. I'm so sad for her :cry:


----------



## minnie83

poor AQ, that's so sad :cry:


----------



## MrsQ

Elli21 said:


> Yaayyyy!! :yipee: Welcome back MrsQ!! Missed u on the thread :)
> 
> Will do lucky :thumbup:

Aw nice to be missed. had such a fab time tho i dont want it to end.




pip holder said:


> Girls - got awful news,
> 
> AQ is having another ectopic and is hospital waiting to go for emergency surgery, she is gonna lose her other tube :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:
> 
> Life is so fucking unfair sometimes :growlmad:
> 
> She'll hopefully let us know how she is later but sure she'll appreciate everyones thoughts and prayers :hugs::kiss::hugs:


My god i was so excited for her! Please send her our love and best wishes Pip. No one deserves this least of all her! Will be thinking of her! 
xxxx


----------



## sugarkane

My heart goes out to AQ im so sorry xxx


----------



## baby-diva

so sorry AQ, sending you love at this time :(

how has everyone else been today????


----------



## pip holder

Not staying around for long tonight girls - am gutted for our little friend :cry:


Lost *1lb off* :thumbup:

Hope we're all ok :hugs::kiss: - Mrs Q, thank God you're back :happydance:


----------



## Naya69

well today went good i lost 3 and a half lbs whoop very chuffed and now iam 1lb from my club 10 and 2lb from my 2 stone award all in 8 weeks brill stuff.

can you update my lost amount as ive lost 26LBS altogether thanks hun xx

and this weeks password is trout


----------



## baby-diva

wow well done!!! that's huge :D :D

i only lost 1lb this week (that'll be the fudge doughnut last tuesday!!!), but that's 6lbs altogether, and a little closer to my club 10 :D :D so i can't complain!!!! i must try harder this week not to cheat  but i can do this.
good luck on the weigh-ins girls


----------



## catkin1508

well done Naya- that is fantastic!! Give yourself a big hug from me as you are doing so well xxxxxxx


----------



## reversal

HI ladies just back from meeting and i lost 3lbs this week so 8.5lbs in total in 2 weeks our password is trout


----------



## xLaurax

Well dne ladies who have already been weighed this week :)

I'm so so sorry AQ you have been in my thoughts all day and you shall remain in them.

I've been so good all weekend, my oh ate my favourite mcdonalds right infont of me yesterday and I had the willpower to just ignore and carry on, I'm hoping to get my 1stone on Thursday so I'm being very strict with myself :)


----------



## Elli21

Oh AQ :( Im so very sorry :cry:
Its just not fair!! :growlmad:
Thanku for updating Pip, please tell AQ im thinking of her xxxxxx


----------



## Naya69

thanks girls and well done on your weight loss baby diva :hugs:


----------



## Elli21

Well done on all of your loss's. :thumbup:
I hope ive not missed anyone.


----------



## Naya69

well done reversal thats a great weight loss x

what does STS mean??


----------



## redhead31

Hello, I hope its ok if I join this thread - I started with Slimming World last week and got weighed this evening and have lost three pounds in my first week which I'm chuffed about. I did SW a few years ago and have to say that they extra easy plan is great and does make things easier. Looks like you have all had some good weight loss so its good to join you.


----------



## CocoaOne

Any news on how AQ is doing?

I stayed the same this week. My appetite has been HUGE and I've been eating very naughty things! I thought I'd just lost my willpower/determination, but LO was weighed this morning and has put on 10oz this week - she's now 15lb 10oz and has worked her way up to the 91st centile. No wonder my appetite increased!

Going to try and stay on track this week. Only a stone and a bit left to lose and I'd like to do it by October.


----------



## Elli21

Any news on our AQ?

Welcome redhead :) good weight loss xxx


----------



## rachael872211

Hi, can I join? 

In my first pregnancy I put on 6 stone, and determined not to let it happen again. So far...........from last week, I am 9 weeks pregnant and put on nearly a stone :-( 

So.........i joined SW last week. 

My start weight was 13st 8. I get weighed on Wednesday. Really enjoying the plan and feeling a lot more healthy


----------



## Naya69

welcome to the two newbies :wave: 

i woundering the sme thing how is AQ doing any news x


----------



## Rach28

I lost 1lb last night @ weigh in :thumbup: Happy with that as I thought I had put on... so had prepared myself for a gain!

10.5lbs in total now :happydance:

Just to add - thoughts are with AQ, so sad :nope:


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls my weigh in tonight....

I put on last week. Hope I havent put on again. Got on my scales this morning and I had lost 5 & 1/2 lbs on my scales. I hate getting weighed at night after work cause obviously I have to eat and drink during the day. Might stop going class and start weighing myself at home in the morning but still on a tuesday.

Last week I got on my scales straight after class and they were showing the same as the SW ones so I know I deffo must weigh 15st 1lb this morning which mean I have met my club 10 target but I'll know I will get on the scales tonight and it will be something daft like 15st 5 and its getting me down to be honest.

Hope all that made some sense!!

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Girls...

Sarah has had and op and had to have her remaining tube removed...

Just so you all know.

My thoughts are with her and her hubby.

xxx


----------



## lucky3

4magpies said:


> Hey girls my weigh in tonight....
> 
> I put on last week. Hope I havent put on again. Got on my scales this morning and I had lost 5 & 1/2 lbs on my scales. I hate getting weighed at night after work cause obviously I have to eat and drink during the day. Might stop going class and start weighing myself at home in the morning but still on a tuesday.
> 
> Last week I got on my scales straight after class and they were showing the same as the SW ones so I know I deffo must weigh 15st 1lb this morning which mean I have met my club 10 target but I'll know I will get on the scales tonight and it will be something daft like 15st 5 and its getting me down to be honest.
> 
> Hope all that made some sense!!
> 
> xxx

I know exactly what you mean, the body seems to fluctuate madly through the day for no reason and so you can't feel confident you've lost even though you know you have in the morning!!

I am a home weigher at the moment as I was so cheesed off with the consultant and I know it may well go up wiht the pregancy. tho doesn't have to if I could focus a bit better!!

Good luck tonight - you should be pleased with yourself whatever as you know you've lost, it all shows up some time!! x


----------



## lucky3

rachael872211 said:


> Hi, can I join?
> 
> In my first pregnancy I put on 6 stone, and determined not to let it happen again. So far...........from last week, I am 9 weeks pregnant and put on nearly a stone :-(
> 
> So.........i joined SW last week.
> 
> My start weight was 13st 8. I get weighed on Wednesday. Really enjoying the plan and feeling a lot more healthy

Hi Rachael,

good to see you over here - welcome and happy slimming!! x


----------



## 4magpies

I am starting to get really demotivated by weighing at night though... its making me kinda feel like what is the point... Like my mum said a pint of water weights a lb & a 1/4 so all I put on last week could of been from the water I have drunk. But I need to drink water cause I feel crap if I get dehydrated! Arghhhh!

xxx


----------



## Elli21

Magpies, i know exsactly what u mean hun :hugs:

EVERY single wednesday, i feel as if i cant eat.
What i do eat is very little, so my body starts to shake, i feel crap and i darent drink too much, but its also to do with my anxiety problems...i wake up dreading the social side of the group.

If i could weigh in in the morning, and then when i take my brother in the afternoon stay for the meeting that would suit me fine.


----------



## 4magpies

Yeah its rubbish isnt it... its so embarassing when you put on I nearly cried last week.

I might start just doing it at home... not paying £5 a week to feel bad.

Plus I go with my mum and shes slimmer than me and shes always like "oh I've eaten loads and been so naughty and drunk loads" and she always loses at least a lb! Makes me angry at her and I know I shouldnt feel like that but its not fair... I try really hard and dont eat anything and dont lose or put on. She says its due to my cycles and she doesnt have that problem cause she has had a hysterectomy!

xxx


----------



## Elli21

My friend always loses when shes been mega naughty too.
Her worst ever week since being on slimming world...(she had 3 slices of my sons chocolate birthday cake, and cream buns etc...) and she lost 5lbs!! :shock: Shes just lucky...but it makes me wonder what im doing wrong :lol: It doesnt make me angry, but it does make me feel a little shitty.

I got on my mums scales today and ive put on a 1lb. :(
Ive borrowed my brothers wii...and im going on the lets dance game tonight...and tomorrow and im going to walk my dogs tonight and tomorrow...fingers crossed that gets rid of that extra 1lb!


----------



## 4magpies

I walk my dog nearly every night...

I do wonder what I am doing wrong too its not like I eat loads I think my metabolism has just gone to pot!!

If I find out I am pregnant next week I will stop going to group and start doing it from home but still stick to plan as I wouldnt want to put everything I have lost back on!

xxx


----------



## Pink1981

:hugs: magpies, i know i shouldn't but i weigh myself a lot and can change between 2 and 5 lbs during the day. I wouldn't be able to get weighed at night xxx

Hope AQ is ok and recovering well, its such sad news xxx

And Elli i've only stayed at 2 meetings... i didn't realise they talked to everyone when you stay, i suffer with anxiety too and went bright red and got the shakes when she spoke to me. I just get weighed and run now xx


----------



## 4magpies

If I've not lost tonight I am going to stop going and do it at home I feel like I'm wasting my money other wise.

xxx


----------



## Pink1981

Yeah its not good if its making you feel bad x


----------



## Sparky0207

Hey girls, can I join you?

Ive been going since maisie was 8 weeks old (so 9 weeks) and have lost 13lb but cannot shift that last 1lb for my stone award! Lost 1/2lb 2 weeks ago but put on 1/2 last week. Been really naughty this week too and have to weigh tomorrow so im dreading it! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## africaqueen

Just wanted to wish u all well.
I am in bed at home now. In agony and devastated. I dnt knw what i did to deserve this to happen. I have no children and i cnt have childen now... i am not going to be around the boards for a long time. Far too upsetting for me. Thanks for support ladies x


----------



## rachael872211

africaqueen said:


> Just wanted to wish u all well.
> I am in bed at home now. In agony and devastated. I dnt knw what i did to deserve this to happen. I have no children and i cnt have childen now... i am not going to be around the boards for a long time. Far too upsetting for me. Thanks for support ladies x

Hun, I am so sorry. Its such devastating news. I hope you get all the love and support that you need. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Naya69

africaqueen said:


> Just wanted to wish u all well.
> I am in bed at home now. In agony and devastated. I dnt knw what i did to deserve this to happen. I have no children and i cnt have childen now... i am not going to be around the boards for a long time. Far too upsetting for me. Thanks for support ladies x


iam so sorry hun :hugs: i wish you all the best hun no one desearves this :cry:


----------



## xLaurax

africaqueen said:


> Just wanted to wish u all well.
> I am in bed at home now. In agony and devastated. I dnt knw what i did to deserve this to happen. I have no children and i cnt have childen now... i am not going to be around the boards for a long time. Far too upsetting for me. Thanks for support ladies x

oh sweetie, I'm so so sorry. I can't even imagine what your going through. I hope you get all the support you need Hun. Lots of love and hugs to you xxx


----------



## Elli21

AQ - im so sorry :hugs: 
We'll be here when your ready xxxx


----------



## reversal

hi quick question to the girls who are already pregnant and on sw, have you got to have anything extra or is it still just 15 syns, 1 health a and one b, as im only 5 weeks i didn't want to tell the sw leader


----------



## lucky3

reversal said:


> hi quick question to the girls who are already pregnant and on sw, have you got to have anything extra or is it still just 15 syns, 1 health a and one b, as im only 5 weeks i didn't want to tell the sw leader

Hi I don't think you get anything extra until you are breast feeding. Like you I didn't want to tell my consultant early on, especially as she is not the greatest! My friend got me a book though and the emphasis is on healthy eating and I am also listening to my body so if I fancy something I go with it but try not to go mad!


----------



## rachael872211

Yeah it doesnt say anything about having anything extra. 

When I get to 2nd trimester tho, you should eat an extra 350 calories a day, so I am just going to drink a pint of milk a day when that happens.....but not have it as a healthy extra if that makes sense? Like still have my healthy extras with the milk on top. x


----------



## jenniferannex

AQ im so sorry :cry: :hugs: cant imagine in the slightest what your going through!! my thoughts are with you. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girlies...

I got weighed last night... *LOST 2.5lbs*!

To my surprise as I ate crap all week... how can I put on 1.5lbs when I follow it and lose 2.5lbs when I dont? The mind boggles!!

xx


----------



## Elli21

Well done :yipee:

Now ive got to lose something and we'll be on a roll :D xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Elli21 said:


> Well done :yipee:
> 
> Now ive got to lose something and we'll be on a roll :D xxx

Im rooting for you honey!!

xxx


----------



## Steph63

Hi ladies, can I join you please? I joined SW last Tuesday and my first weigh-in is tonight (yesterday was a public hol in NI, so group was put back a day!) 

I've already got butterflies for tonight, have stuck to the plan really well apart from Monday, I was out and starving, and had a big fat portion of chips with curry sauce - 24 syns!! Had no syns yesterday to try to balance it, but still dreading tonight!

I have to loose about 6st for IUI/IVF so will be around for a while if you'll have me :flower:


----------



## 4magpies

Steph63 said:


> Hi ladies, can I join you please? I joined SW last Tuesday and my first weigh-in is tonight (yesterday was a public hol in NI, so group was put back a day!)
> 
> I've already got butterflies for tonight, have stuck to the plan really well apart from Monday, I was out and starving, and had a big fat portion of chips with curry sauce - 24 syns!! Had no syns yesterday to try to balance it, but still dreading tonight!
> 
> I have to loose about 6st for IUI/IVF so will be around for a while if you'll have me :flower:

Ahh honey!! Im sure you will be fine... one treat isnt going to ruin it for you.

I am losing weight to try and make it easier to concive... I only have 1 tube & have previously had a MC.

I want to get back to the weight I was before my MC.

Got 3 more stone to lose!

xxx


----------



## Elli21

Welcome steph, ill add u to the front page now.

Magpies, thankyou hun :) but i got a feeling that ive put on! AGAIN!!

EVERYONE : Theres some people who havent updated their status in a few weeks, and if they dont update this week they will be removed from the list unless they get in touch. I hope this doesnt come across as mean or anything. :kiss:


----------



## 4magpies

I think thats fair no point having a massive long list with no updates and you can always add them back on again.

xxx


----------



## Steph63

Thanks ladies, will update later, hopefully with a loss!

Am off out to walk the dog in the pouring rain!


----------



## Elli21

Spark your added too hun...

Sorry guys, im really slacking arent i?! :( I am trying tho :) And im sure ill get the hang of it :) xx


----------



## sugarkane

I get weighed in a bit, a little on edge as ive picked again this week and I really need 2lb off to get my club 10 before my birthday, please keep your fingers crossed for me.

Welcome to all the newies, congrats to the losers and good luck to those waiting ti be weighed.

AQ We will be here for you when you feel strong enough.


----------



## Rach28

Elli21 said:


> Welcome steph, ill add u to the front page now.
> 
> Magpies, thankyou hun :) but i got a feeling that ive put on! AGAIN!!
> 
> EVERYONE : Theres some people who havent updated their status in a few weeks, and if they dont update this week they will be removed from the list unless they get in touch. I hope this doesnt come across as mean or anything. :kiss:

Just so my bums covered, I did post on Tuesday saying I'd lost 1lb on Monday night!! :thumbup:

Trying to think positive for this week, got lots coming up from tomorrow onwards but I suppose its up to me how far I let it effect my loss - really trying not to be naughty!!! :blush:

Did anyone do their measurements when they started SW? If so have you re done them since losing weight? Ive already lost 3 inches off the tops of my thighs, just wish it would budge off my squishy baby belly :wacko:

Much love sent to AQ :hugs:


----------



## Elli21

Sorry i missed ya Rach...ive updated the first post now xx


----------



## CocoaOne

I posted yesterday too to say I STS x


----------



## baby-diva

i forgot to do my measurements but i have several pairs of trousers that are too big, and a few that were to small now fit perfectly - it's great!!!


----------



## sugarkane

Well ive made it to my club 10, I lost 2lb this week. So very proud of myself ive lost 23lb in 6 weeks, 44lb to go and I can book my wedding, thats my focus for now to be thin by xmas and planning my wedding. But for now my mini target is to reach 2 stone off in total within the next 2 weeks.

Didnt measure myself when I started and now I really wish I had. :blush:


----------



## baby-diva

wow well done SugarKane, that is awesome!!!!


----------



## Elli21

well done sugarkane :) updated for u!! :dance:


----------



## Elli21

I lost 2LBS this week :) :yipee:


----------



## catkin1508

hello- i am weighing on a tuesday now- weighed last night and have gained 4lbs :0( oh well i had a good holiday back on track now- having a really good day today!! Lets hope i can shift this by next week!!


----------



## CocoaOne

Well done sugarkane and Elli!


----------



## reversal

rachael872211 said:


> Yeah it doesnt say anything about having anything extra.
> 
> When I get to 2nd trimester tho, you should eat an extra 350 calories a day, so I am just going to drink a pint of milk a day when that happens.....but not have it as a healthy extra if that makes sense? Like still have my healthy extras with the milk on top. x

yes that makes sense good idea, think i'll try that as milk eases the heart burn :thumbup:


----------



## sugarkane

Well done Elli and Catkin your allowed to put weight on when on holiday it's the rules


----------



## Steph63

I'm back and I lost 4.5lbs! :happydance: :happydance:

And I won the group raffle! Although she asked me to draw it and I picked my own ticket :blush: Won a lovely set of electric scales and a set of herbs & spices! 

Well done to all you lovely ladies for your losses and catkin, holiday weeks don't count!


----------



## Pink1981

AQ :hugs: I'm so so sorry :cry:


----------



## Pink1981

I lost *1.5 lbs* this week and got my stone and a half award. Am dead chuffed i managed to lose!

Well done everyone on your losses!!


----------



## minnie83

I lost 3lbs this week, and got my stone award I'm made up! :happydance: I'm sat here eating chip butties as my treat...:blush:


----------



## rachael872211

I love the group raffle. I won last week. 

I didnt do measurements.........But I think I will do them tomorrow morning. 

I lost 3LB at meeting today. 

I done the most stupidist thing ever though before weigh in. I'd been doing well all week and I had some chips from chip shop and a milkshake. The day of weigh in! How stupid am i?!!


----------



## lucky3

Well done everyone, some great losses!

And don't worry Rachael - you still did Fab!! Next week have them after tho ;o)!!


----------



## baby-diva

rachael872211 said:


> I love the group raffle. I won last week.
> 
> I didnt do measurements.........But I think I will do them tomorrow morning.
> 
> I lost 3LB at meeting today.
> 
> I done the most stupidist thing ever though before weigh in. I'd been doing well all week and I had some chips from chip shop and a milkshake. The day of weigh in! How stupid am i?!!

we don't have a raffle at our group - weird huh?? and OMG i had to laugh - BEFORE weigh in??? but you still lost 3lbs.... that's awesome :D :D


----------



## 4magpies

Well done on your fab losses girlies!!

xxx


----------



## Elli21

28LBS LOST ALREADY :yipee:
And we got thursday and friday weigh-ins yet!!!!


----------



## rachael872211

baby-diva said:


> rachael872211 said:
> 
> 
> I love the group raffle. I won last week.
> 
> I didnt do measurements.........But I think I will do them tomorrow morning.
> 
> I lost 3LB at meeting today.
> 
> I done the most stupidist thing ever though before weigh in. I'd been doing well all week and I had some chips from chip shop and a milkshake. The day of weigh in! How stupid am i?!!
> 
> we don't have a raffle at our group - weird huh?? and OMG i had to laugh - BEFORE weigh in??? but you still lost 3lbs.... that's awesome :D :DClick to expand...

I know. I'm stupid. :blush: lol


----------



## sugarkane

Wow well done everyone


----------



## jenniferannex

i put on 0.5lb this week :( but i did go on on saturday night and have a big burger! but still :( ahwell this weeks a new week! xx


----------



## xLaurax

Evening ladies!

I lost 4.5lbs this week, got my 1 stone award as total loss is 1st 1.5lb's in just 4 weeks wooohoooo!!! I also got slimmer of the week :)

thinking of you still AQ, hope everyone else is well :)


----------



## jenniferannex

Well done Laura :happydance:


----------



## africaqueen

Hi ladies.
I just wanted to say well done on the losses.
I will not be going back to class. I am going to do it myself at home with the support of u ladies when i get myself back together. That leader is a bitch! I sent her a text yesterday and told her what has happened and how im not sure when i will be back at class and guess what? she never text back! :-O it is deffo her right number and it's obvious that she is only out for the cash and couldnt give a frig about her members! I am quite upset actually. She will not be getting another bean out of me! Next wk when im feeling more better, i will be going back on plan and coming on this thread but not attending class. I will still get weighed on wed in boots. I have the biggest incentive of my life to lose weight now... i need to get my BMI around 25 to be accepted onto the waiting list for IVF on the NHS. Nothing matters more to me than that. I will need a ton of support but i know i will get that here and not from that money grabbing cow.

I am still sore and lying in bed, but can manage to move around more freely and i can get around the flat with a stick. Painkillers are taking the edge off. Had a good cry today and now im exhausted. Its going to take a long time. xxx


----------



## Naya69

well done to all the ladies on there losses :happydance:

AQ- we will always be here for you hun and will give you all the surport you need to get down to 25 just make sure you get your rest there really isnt an pressure right now gld you have decided to come back the thread wouldnt be the same without you :hugs:


----------



## MrsQ

AQ big hugs and we will all support you! Just keep in touch with us as we will miss you otherwise!
My consultant is like that, i text her twice saying i couldn't make it due to family commitments (i didnt have the cash lol) and no reply. But i know i couldnt do it without someone weighing me each week.

Well after 2 weeks off! I lost 1lb!!!! Couldnt believe it! 
So thats 25lb in 12 weeks with 2 weeks off. 
Am 17stone2 at class and 16stone 12 at home. At class i need to be 17stone for my 10% and 16 stone 13 for my 2 stone so would be good to get one of those at least next week!

One thing i need to ask tho if anyone has had this problem after having a bubba.
I was 17 stone 6 when i fell pregnant and wore my engagement ring up to about 4 months pregnant and my wedding ring was fitted at 5 months pregnant when obviously i would have been more bloated!

BUT i cant get either of them on still and i am half a stone lighter than i was pre pregnancy and none of my prepreg clothes fit yet! 

Any ideas?
x


----------



## 4magpies

AQ here for you honey...

We will get you on that IVF waiting list your gonna get there!!

If you ever need someone to just tell you to not eat something or any advice just text me and I am here for you!!!

I tested this morning as I am 10DPO & BFN so guess I am out this month. Dont think I am ever gonna get pregnant. Argh.

xxx


----------



## Elli21

AQ - we will always be here hun :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Elli21

First post updated for MrsQ, xlaurax and Jenniferann :)
Well done on the losses MrsQ and xlaurax...fab!!! :thumbup:
Jenniferann...dont worry...0.5lbs will be off next week xxx


----------



## SmileyShazza

I'm quite pleased as I've only put on 1/4lb this week especially after getting my bfp :)


----------



## lucky3

AQ great to hear from you.

This group is great, they are the best support ever so together we'll get there, good luck. You have such a great positive attitude I am sure you can do it :hugs:

Mrs Q - I have no idea, although the body is weird. I found when i lost weight I weighed the same as last time I had lost weight but could get into size 14 bottoms whereas last time it was 16. And also I was still pretty heavy - 14 stones, which seems a lot to be able to wear 14! I put it down to being more muscular and fit, and different distribution? I'm sure that doesn't help you at all!

My rings are all too big now though so your fingers will definitely shrink, at some point!!

Well done every on losses, and 1/2 on is nothing so don't worry, that'll be gone before you know it!


Go girls!! :)


----------



## baby-diva

morning ladies,
AQ- it's good to see you back, you can do it!!! sending hugs xx

Mrs Q - different people lose inches at different times - i've only lost 6lbs, but i've lost inches - i'm a size smaller now (i got new clothes) but i am hoping my wedding ring will fit in october!!! hehe.

i've had cereal for breakfast but i'm hungry already - i was quite sick yesterday so i think it might be that!!!


----------



## SmileyShazza

AQ you can easily do it at home - thats what I am doing. It sounds like we are better support than that stupid group leader!

Take some time to recover from whats happened and come back when you are ready. You have done so welll so far that I am sure you can carry on and get to a BMI of 25. We will help you :)


----------



## Elli21

and what is 1/4 in decimal points?? :rofl:


----------



## SmileyShazza

0.25 :haha:


----------



## CocoaOne

Well done Laura!

Take your time AQ, most important thing is that you're fit _mentally_ for IVF :hugs:


----------



## kintenda

Can I join?
I weigh in on a Wednesday. Lost 11lb so far (I think it's been about 8 wks). 1.5lb this wk!


----------



## catkin1508

AQ- it is sooo good to hear from you- u have been in my thoughts every day.

Im having the same issue with my wedding ring- cannot get it on at all!! Am doing well this week- was so proud of myself last night went to the cinema and only had 2 minstrels, 2 maltesers and 2 pieces of popcorn! i am sooo proud of myself.


----------



## Steph63

Well done everyone! 

AQ, just caught up on what you have been through, I am so sorry, huge :hugs: I have never been able to stick to any sort of diet for more than a day or two, but honestly, there is nothing like the drive of working towards it for fertility treatment to get you going, you will get there and you will get your LO eventually....good things come to those who wait, but it's just so hard waiting in the meantime, I know! :hugs:


----------



## MNORBURY

Hello everyone, a newby here! Just registered as deciding which is the best diet for me to follow but where do I find out what to do on this diet and how to follow it? Thankyou :flower:


----------



## baby-diva

MNORBURY said:


> Hello everyone, a newby here! Just registered as deciding which is the best diet for me to follow but where do I find out what to do on this diet and how to follow it? Thankyou :flower:

type in slimming world to google :D :D and you can get on the site - you either have to join a group or join a site to get the book and your first weigh in :D :D

good luck!!!


----------



## Elli21

smiley shazza... sooooo

why when u have lost a half its 0.5
and when u have lost a qtr its 0.25...
surely 0.5 is lower than 0.25 :rofl:

Orrrr is 0.5 meant to be 0.50??
:wacko:


----------



## Elli21

OKAY GIRLS....

Has anyone heard or seen ...
Daniandbaby
catkin
kimbobaloobob
???

If i have missed them update give me slap.

Lucky3...did u update ur weight this week?? Or is next week ur first weigh in? (i forget :wacko:)

xxxx


----------



## lucky3

Elli21 said:


> OKAY GIRLS....
> 
> Has anyone heard or seen ...
> Daniandbaby
> catkin
> kimbobaloobob
> ???
> 
> If i have missed them update give me slap.
> 
> Lucky3...did u update ur weight this week?? Or is next week ur first weigh in? (i forget :wacko:)
> 
> xxxx


all this organising is frazzling your brain!! I am self weighing on a MONDAY (I'm not shouting, just making it obvious :) ) and I STS (which you had updated, thank you :) )

i think Kim was struggling with her consultant so is prob home weighing too, not sure about anyone else.

and a 1/4 is smaller than a half, but i didn't think they went that small?

Clare x


----------



## truly_blessed

hi

Just found this thread. Can you add me please 13lb lost weigh in Wednesday with 1/2 lb this week. 

x


----------



## MrsQ

hey girls i just had a big moment!!! :) 

I tried on my work uniform (paramedic yukky uniform) and it not only fits but its comfortable!!!! i havent worn that since was 3 months pregnant and even then i was wearing the buttons with an elastic band pmsl!!!

So happy! Its in the wash as we speak as i am due back 15th august :(


----------



## lucky3

MrsQ said:


> hey girls i just had a big moment!!! :)
> 
> I tried on my work uniform (paramedic yukky uniform) and it not only fits but its comfortable!!!! i havent worn that since was 3 months pregnant and even then i was wearing the buttons with an elastic band pmsl!!!
> 
> So happy! Its in the wash as we speak as i am due back 15th august :(

Yay, that is good!! :happydance: And bad cos you have to go back :(


----------



## Elli21

Lucky..ill have u know, my brain isnt frazzled...its just confuffilated!!! :sulk: :rofl: 

I know a half is bigger than a quarter, i was trying to be funny :lol: obviously failing. :dohh:


----------



## Elli21

Way to go MrsQ u skinny minnie :) xx


----------



## kimbobaloobob

Elli21 said:


> OKAY GIRLS....
> 
> Has anyone heard or seen ...
> Daniandbaby
> catkin
> kimbobaloobob
> ???
> 
> If i have missed them update give me slap.
> 
> Lucky3...did u update ur weight this week?? Or is next week ur first weigh in? (i forget :wacko:)
> 
> xxxx


im still lurking about :) trying to follow plan until i find a new group. but money is super tight at the moment so cant join one until all the money problems is sorted, but i will be back :D and i dont have scales at home to weigh, well i have the wii fit but its pants


----------



## MrsQ

Elli21 said:


> Way to go MrsQ u skinny minnie :) xx

i dont think so but would be nice. xxx


----------



## lucky3

Elli21 said:


> Lucky..ill have u know, my brain isnt frazzled...its just confuffilated!!! :sulk: :rofl:
> 
> I know a half is bigger than a quarter, i was trying to be funny :lol: obviously failing. :dohh:

durrr, that's me being dim, I'll have to read back and see what I missed !! :dohh: xx


----------



## Naya69

hello ladies today ive walked so far as i always do but ive had....

B.. none
D..beans, bacon,egg
T..chicken stir fry 
S..apple

feeling good this week got to lose at least 2 lbs to get my 2 stone sticker and my club 10 so very excited for monday eckkkkkk :happydance:


----------



## MrsQ

eeeek i would like to get my club ten next week so hope we both get it. i need to loose 2lbs for it too! So lets hope we both are good and can do it hun.
xxxx


----------



## Naya69

ive got to lose 1lb for the club 10 and 2 for my 2 stone sticker hope we both get it xx


----------



## MrsQ

mines an extra 1lb for my 2 stone. xxx


----------



## baby-diva

i need to lose 1lb to get my 1/2 stone :D :D so hoping that will happen!!! Good luck for monday all :D :D


----------



## rachael872211

4magpies how long have u been trying? Don't worry it will happen. 

For those who r pregnant, does your consultant ask you what u want to lose for next week, what do u say?
When should u be putting on weight cos of the baby? What would u say then? 

Oh lastly, does anyone know how many syns is in a packet of doritos? Like normal size packet?


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls.
I have decided to get back on plan on monday. I want some control over my life again.
I will not be attending class and il still be getting weighed on wednesdays but doing it in boots. I will not be getting weighed intill 2 wks on wed as i want to lose some of the weight i have gained before seeing my weight. I dont want to feel i have a even bigger mountain to climb. I think to be put on the IVF waiting list, my bmi has to be below 30 not 25, so should manage that by xmas hopefully. Going to take such a lot of wilpower as i am feeling so low but i HAVE to do this. My chance of being a mother depends on it.

Hope we are all doing well xxx


----------



## reversal

rachael872211 said:


> 4magpies how long have u been trying? Don't worry it will happen.
> 
> For those who r pregnant, does your consultant ask you what u want to lose for next week, what do u say?
> When should u be putting on weight cos of the baby? What would u say then?
> 
> Oh lastly, does anyone know how many syns is in a packet of doritos? Like normal size packet?

20g bag of cool ones are 4. 1/2 on all
20g bag of tangy cheese 5 on all
or it says 25g all varieties 6. 1/2 on all


----------



## catkin1508

Eli- hello i am now going to group on a tuesday and had put on 4lbs!! That was the tuesday just gone xxx


----------



## catkin1508

AQ u CAN do it!! And we will all be here to support you along the way x


----------



## Naya69

you can do it AQ were all behind ya hun xx


----------



## baby-diva

you can do it AQ, i'm sure of it :D :D

and i'm cheering today because i bought a pair of jeans in a size 18, 2 weeks ago and they were slightly too small but now they fit perfectly!!!!! YAY i'm down a size :D :D


----------



## pip holder

Hi everyone - sorry not been around - we've all been super poorly this week :growlmad: so have eaten like you wouldn't believe, didn't want to come on here and depress myself listing it all :haha:

Also, in my defence, the only thing stopping my nausea is....a fry up :blush:, honest. 
I'm not going to go tomorrow as I just need to kickstart meself and will do.


You all sound like you're doing fabulously, well done :happydance::happydance:

Welcome to the newbies :flower:

AQ, we'll have your BMI at 22!!!!! nevermind 29 :thumbup: promise,
you'll be on TeamI'mVeryFoxy from now on.

I know you'll do this and I know you're going to be the best mummy - soon :hugs:
And what a bitch of a group leader?!? :trouble:


----------



## Elli21

34LBS LOST THIS WEEK GIRLS!!! A VERY VERY BIG WELL DONE!!!

:yipee:

xxx


----------



## catkin1508

Hello Ladies, Need so help- i currently do mainly green days..and im wondering if i can get my head round this extra easy plan is it worth it? Just worried by eating both free things from red and green days i wont lose anything? Anyone gone from doing red/green days to extra easy and still lose weight??? Or is it just the starter plan and then you go onto red/green- if it is ill stick with what im doing-any advice would be good xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## rachael872211

catkin1508 said:


> Hello Ladies, Need so help- i currently do mainly green days..and im wondering if i can get my head round this extra easy plan is it worth it? Just worried by eating both free things from red and green days i wont lose anything? Anyone gone from doing red/green days to extra easy and still lose weight??? Or is it just the starter plan and then you go onto red/green- if it is ill stick with what im doing-any advice would be good xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

I used to do Red/Green days when I did it before, and I done rubbish. I thought I was following everything, but sometimes would put on and didnt have a clue why. Now I do extra easy and its so much easier. I find I am not missing the extra a's and b's. 

I didnt go from that plan straight away tho. I used to do the red/green, gave up, put more weight on and then started again on extra easy. x


----------



## sjbno1

Hi Girls, May I join you please :) I've been going to Slimming world for 3 weeks and have lost 5lbs so far - i'm not a good girl (can you tell) and fall off the wagon a bit to easily) LOL 

Also tonight I really fancy something sweet but as I'm new to this i'm not sure what is good for a sweet craving that isnt to naughty :) 

look forward to chatting :hugs: X


----------



## Steph63

Morning girlies! 

Catkin, our group leader said you can switch between the plans as often as you want, so long as you are on one plan from when you get up til you go to bed, ie a full day, you can switch between them everyday if you want. I've only done the EE, but might switch about with the other plans this week for a bit of variety.

I have had such a bad weekend, lots of cocktails on Friday night and then vodka on Saturday...the vodka wasnt the bad part though, it was the cocktail sausages and crisps I ate along with it :blush: I am so cross with myself and won't be at all surprised if I have put on this week :growlmad:

Hope you all are doing better than I am! :flower:


----------



## MrsQ

hi girls i have been FAIRLY good this weekend. considering i went to a BBQ. 

todays menu -

bfast - weetabix and milk ab
lunch - cottage cheese jacket and salad.
Dinner - nto sure yet as hubby not decided what he wants.
x


----------



## sjbno1

morning ladies,

I got through my day without breaking down and eating a chocolate bar! :) 

Just a question for you all - with regards to red and green plan - how do they work?

I'm doing EE but believe weight loss is slower on that than on the red and green?

Thanks all xx


----------



## reversal

lost 1/2 a pound so 9 pounds in total in 3 weeks


----------



## sugarkane

Well done on the losses etc. Nice to see you around AQ hope your first day back on track has gone well, we will all be here to help and support you. I agree that waiting a couple of weeks to weigh self is a good idea, just take it 1lb at a time and you will soon be at the weight you need to be.

Well I think my B12 injection has finally kicked in as im full of energy today and about to do my 2nd workout of the day before I get on my bike and cycle while watching Big Brother. I still cant stop picking at things but hoping that my extra energy will counteract any harm I may do.

Hello to all the newbies, and for a sweet treat I make a slimming world friendly cheese cake, a muller yogurt will sometimes beat the cravings or if no time to make anything I have a Options/HI-Lite hot chocolate with a bit of low fat squirty cream on top.


----------



## rachael872211

yum, what is a slimming world cheese cake? 
x


----------



## Naya69

hi girls i didnt go to weigh in tonight i didnt like the thought of paying a fiver to be told i havent lost anything.

i went out saturday and the 2lbs i had lost got put bk on so felt a bit bummed out but today ive had...

2 bowls of cornbeef hash and 4 pieces of breed whoops and a bowl of rice krispies x


----------



## sugarkane

There is the Oreo Cheesecake recipe is on the front page or my favorite is this one, both are very simple to make

Filling
2 pots Quark cheese
2 tsp vanilla extract
1 sachet Cadbury&#8217;s Chocolate Hi-Lites (whatever flavour you like)
5 tbs granulated sweetener (or to taste)
1 sachet of gelatin (if vegetarian use Veganin)

Base
2 small packets of Cadbury&#8217;s Animal Cracker Biscuits ( 6 sins)

Method;
Crush the biscuits to a powder and press into the base of a loose bottomed 8 inch cake tin. Bake in a hot oven for about 10 minutes until the chocolate has melted then cool in the fridge. Mix the cheese, extract and sweetener together. Dilute the Hi Lites with boiling water and whisk in the gelatin then whisk into the cheese mixture. Pour over the base and leave to set in the fridge.


----------



## lucky3

Hi everyone,

i lost a 1/2 lb this week, not amazing but at least in the right direction!! am off on my hols to Ireland on Saturday so am not holding out much hope for a loss next time...mind you, might be lots of Body Magic?!!

Clare x


----------



## baby-diva

wooop I lost 4lbs this week, so that's 10lbs altogether!!!! the password for this week is *(edited by admin after an email from slimming world)* :D :D


----------



## CocoaOne

I lost *1.5lbs* this week :dance:
So a total loss of 11lbs. So close to a stone now!

*baby-diva, lucky3 & reversal* well done, fab losses!


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls just letting you know I am not getting weighed tonight as I have had sickness and other nasty things for the past 2 days so dont really feel upto it...

So just put me as STS if thats okay.

xxxx


----------



## Elli21

Fab loss's girls :dance:

Ive updated front page for..cocaone, baby diva, lucky, magpie and reversal.

xx


----------



## catkin1508

Weigh in tonight for me...sooo hope ive lost as i have been good! Even a 2lb loss would b a start......anyone else worry about eating before they go- think im going to stop at 3 as i get weighed at 5.30pm....hoping i wont be hungry!!


----------



## baby-diva

i usually have some fruit around 3.30pm, and a nice big drink - then i just pee for a few hours, and i walk to class :D :D

good luck tonight and well done ladies :D :D


----------



## Elli21

Good luck catkin.
I also usually get weighed at 5 and i eat my normal breakfast and normal lunch, i have fruit if anything in between lunch n weigh in and then i have dinner when i get home.

But through the 6 weeks hols im weighing in at 10am cos its easier with the sproglets!


----------



## catkin1508

hello, ive lost 3.5lbs this week!! Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Elli21

catkin -- well done!! :thumbup:

I take it you got your half stone sticker too ?? xx


----------



## Steph63

Yay for lots of good loses, well done ladies :thumbup:

I had my weigh-in tonight and I've lost 2lb! I had a bad weekend with lots of :wine: and vodka, so it could have been worse but was a little disappointed not to have at least reached my first 1/2 stone. Heyho, onwards and upwards for next week, gonna be extra good and stay of the drink!

Can I ask a question ladies, probably TMI, but does AF affect your loses? My AF is late and just wondering if this has something to do with it too.


----------



## Naya69

hi i didnt go to class but i weighed myself on the wii fit and ive put on 3lbs damm them pints of cider and black and that chinese on sunday because i was too hungover to cook :cry:

gonna shift it this week tho so ive got a nice clean slate it pisses me off because i was only 2lbs away from my 2 stone sticker and club 10 award now i eed to lose 5 to get them grrrraa.

well done on everyones loses keep up the good work x


----------



## truly_blessed

Steph - AF affects my losses for sure. I put on 1.5 lb one week and AF 3 came days later, next weigh in and I lost 3.5 lb.

Well done everybody, Hoping to get my stone award tonight.


----------



## lucky3

OMG just got a message to say my consultant has "resigned form SW for personal reasons" :rofl: it's really not funny :haha: I wonder who will take over, perhaps someone good?!!


----------



## baby-diva

wow i hope you get someone good!!!

good luck for all the weigh ins tonight :D :D
ooh i meant to say I got slimmer of the week this week at my group - was so pleased.

my AF always affects my weight loss - which sucks because it's due soon, so i might not lose much next week!!


----------



## Naya69

iam so happy :happydance: ive lost all the weight i put on at weekend whoop bk to where i was last week at class makes me feel determined again now to lose as much as i can for monday.

also on monday were having a party at our sw class they are cooking us a chilli, burgers, sausages with dips and sides also the late class are bringing in some home made sw deserts and we have a dj coming in to teach us some line dancing so should be a good laugh.

our class is great i love the people and my consultant is brill x


----------



## sugarkane

Theres some nice weight loss this week well done everyone especially Naya for shifting the weekend weight so quick.

This week I have lost 2lb, so 3lb more and im at 2 stone. My daughter weighs 1 stone 11lb so I have now lost her lol :happydance:


----------



## Naya69

iam thinking the same way sugarkane my lo weigehs 2 stone and iam 2lbs off the 2 stone mark and he is so heavey to pick up its amazing x


----------



## StirCrazy

Hello girls :)

Just a quick post to let you know that we have received an email from Slimming World about their members passing around the LifelineOnline password. I understand that most of you are members, but posting the password on open forums for anyone to use could jeopardize the 'FREE' pricetag and cause them to rethink their pricing stucture (paraphrasing what was said in the email). 

While you may not be breaking BnB rules by posting the password, I'm guessing there are Slimming World guidelines about this. If you do happen to forget/miss the password at the meeting, can you please use the PM system.

Thanks :)

S.C


----------



## Naya69

so they have complained about us using the password on this thread??

i didnt join sw and pay £5 a week for a password i could of got that from my friend i joined because of the surport off my consultant but if anyone wants to know the password in future they can pm me as i go every monday x


----------



## africaqueen

Omg like SW don't make enough money!! most of us are members anyway. Someone who is a member must of told SW or how else would they know? ;-)

Anyway, Hi girls. I am back-ish. I am still not recovered from my surgery and im still very sad about losing our baby, but i am wanting to feel better about myself and slim down for next yr's ivf so here i am 

Todays menu was...

Brekky- Nectarine and cup coffee.

Dinner- 2 kitkats- 10 syns

Tea- asda smart price chilli con carne(1 syn whole tin) and boiled rice with added onion an chilli powder for flavour. 

Supper- I am going to have 2 weetabix with milk to use my hea and heb.

I am trying so hope i can manage to stick to plan and start the road to recovery bit by bit.

Well done on all the fab losses girls xxx


----------



## Naya69

i was thinking the same thig AQ ..... we have a mole in our mitts lol x


----------



## africaqueen

We do! whoever it is, here is a nice lil msg for u.... GET A LIFE!! 
Think that's told em Naya ;-)

xxx


----------



## Naya69

yep very well said AQ :thumbup:


----------



## StirCrazy

africaqueen said:


> Omg like SW don't make enough money!! most of us are members anyway. Someone who is a member must of told SW or how else would they know? ;-)




Naya69 said:


> i was thinking the same thig AQ ..... we have a mole in our mitts lol x




africaqueen said:


> We do! whoever it is, here is a nice lil msg for u.... GET A LIFE!!
> Think that's told em Naya ;-)
> 
> xxx




Naya69 said:


> yep very well said AQ :thumbup:

You know that do you!! or are you just taking shots in the dark and causing suspicion between members (not to mention that this is a public forum)? You only have to search on Google and you come to this thread (and this one 'https://www.babyandbump.com/dieting-weight-loss-fitness/327845-slimming-world-question.html' which leads to this one 'https://www.babyandbump.com/dieting-weight-loss-fitness/267826-anybody-doing-slimming-world.html'), all giving away passwords. Any company with a online presence searches their own name on search engines.

I can't abide finger pointing, especially when they were emailing about not wanting to change the pricing structure to save official Slimming World members (*YOU!*) money. After all it is a free service for YOU (the people that actually pay); it not like freebie hunters are going to care; they are getting it free anyway.


----------



## CocoaOne

I used to read the SW threads on minimims and they'd received something from SW saying that they would sue them if they posted it on a public forum! I'm not too sure on what grounds though..... 

Good job we have PMs - thanks for offering Naya - and congrats on the loss!

Good to see you back AQ! Hope you're feeling more positive x


----------



## Naya69

where abouts was that ??

trust us to get caught tho iam on another forum for slimming world and they have been putting the passwords on for as long as its been running and havent been caught out they have all the passwords and also recipes and sell all the slimming world books for people who are not members.


----------



## pip holder

StirCrazy said:


> africaqueen said:
> 
> 
> Omg like SW don't make enough money!! most of us are members anyway. Someone who is a member must of told SW or how else would they know? ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naya69 said:
> 
> 
> i was thinking the same thig AQ ..... we have a mole in our mitts lol xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> africaqueen said:
> 
> 
> We do! whoever it is, here is a nice lil msg for u.... GET A LIFE!!
> Think that's told em Naya ;-)
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naya69 said:
> 
> 
> yep very well said AQ :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> You know that do you!! or are you just taking shots in the dark and causing suspicion between members (not to mention that this is a public forum)? You only have to search on Google and you come to this thread (and this one 'https://www.babyandbump.com/dieting-weight-loss-fitness/327845-slimming-world-question.html' which leads to this one 'https://www.babyandbump.com/dieting-weight-loss-fitness/267826-anybody-doing-slimming-world.html'), all giving away passwords. Any company with a online presence searches their own name on search engines.
> 
> I can't abide finger pointing, especially when they were emailing about not wanting to change the pricing structure to save official Slimming World members (*YOU!*) money. After all it is a free service for YOU (the people that actually pay); it not like freebie hunters are going to care; they are getting it free anyway.Click to expand...


:blush::blush::friends:

Sorry Stu - think the above comments were all tongue in cheek from the girls tbf but sorry if we've caused you any agro over it. :flower:

We'll just PM the word to the girls weighing later as understand them being a bit snidey over it.
Don't think I should be posting really as I'm waiting for OH to get back with my fish and chips......craving, honest :haha:


----------



## Naya69

and stircrazy dont get uptight were only having a laugh were not going to start linching people just yet :rofl:


----------



## sugarkane

Unfortunately I'm one of the freebie hunters who may PM if you dont mind as well its not that I wont pay I just cant pay with my partner now out of work, unfortunately I will put my babies before my weight loss every time. Wow some people know how to make others feel pretty crap about themselves.

Anyway great to see your on track AQ but dont be to hard on yourself. Naya I hope we both get 2 stone this week fingers crossed.


----------



## StirCrazy

CocoaOne said:


> I used to read the SW threads on minimims and they'd received something from SW saying that they would sue them if they posted it on a public forum! I'm not too sure on what grounds though.....
> 
> Good job we have PMs - thanks for offering Naya - and congrats on the loss!
> 
> Good to see you back AQ! Hope you're feeling more positive x




pip holder said:


> :blush::blush::friends:
> 
> Sorry Stu - think the above comments were all tongue in cheek from the girls tbf but sorry if we've caused you any agro over it. :flower:
> 
> We'll just PM the word to the girls weighing later as understand them being a bit snidey over it.
> Don't think I should be posting really as I'm waiting for OH to get back with my fish and chips......craving, honest :haha:




Naya69 said:


> and stircrazy dont get uptight were only having a laugh were not going to start linching people just yet :rofl:




CocoaOne said:


> I used to read the SW threads on minimims and they'd received something from SW saying that they would sue them if they posted it on a public forum! I'm not too sure on what grounds though.....
> 
> Good job we have PMs - thanks for offering Naya - and congrats on the loss!
> 
> Good to see you back AQ! Hope you're feeling more positive x

Sorry, just having a stressy day. The email didn't saying anything about suing, but you'll be supprised at how many emails we do get threatening legal action over various things, and from some pretty big companies (so much so that we insure BnB with 2 million pounds professional indemnity insurance).

Just hard to keep everyone happy :)


----------



## baby-diva

wow this is all a little odd!!!! :( i am more than happy to have people PM me as i weigh on Monday too :D :D it's sad that SW feel the need to be so petty about these things!!!!!

hope everyone is feeling ok, i'm off to do some sorting out for the weekend :D


----------



## Naya69

i know what you mean i pay the £5 for the class not the website it keeps me on track knowing ive got to go get weighed and i hate paying a fiver when i would of put on :( x

and anyone who wants the password just drop us an pm x


----------



## africaqueen

Wow i think "password gate" has deffo made "couscous gate" pale into insignificance! lol

Stircrazy-
I havent been on this thread much, seeing as i have been trying to recover from my 2nd ectopic, so if anyone is having a crappy day its me(well make that crappy year), and what i said was tongue in cheek. I dont care either way. Got much more pressing concerns unsurprisingly. Didn't mean to cause offense xxx


----------



## rachael872211

Went to meeting tonight. Lost 2.5lb. Now going to bed..........totally shattered. x


----------



## Naya69

well done on the loss rachael :happydance:


----------



## Pink1981

I *put on 2lb* this week... :cry: but i was expecting it to catch up with me!! I WILL get a 3lb loss next week!


----------



## baby-diva

wow well done on the fab losses this week ladies :D :D
sorry to those who gained - you will get it back off tho!!!!

i'm off to do my exercise - we had to plan ahead at SW meeting this week and i decided to do 3 exercise times this week - today is my first  so i'm off.


----------



## africaqueen

Well done on the losses girls.

Well so far today i have had... x1 cup coffee, a nectarine and 2 weetabix with milk (hea and heb). Will have chicken stir fry for lunch with a yogurt, and im not sure about tea yet.
I think by being back on plan, it will give me a much needed focus actually xxx


----------



## Elli21

SC - im sorry...it was my idea to put it on the main post. :blush: if it hasnt been removed already i will remove it now.
I can understand tbh that slimming world would try and stop people from using their services for free....:shrug: its a business...and businesses want to make money :shrug:

Ok...girls, i put on 0.5lb this week, the only thing i can think thats caused that was me missing breakfasts on most days.
But i did have fish and chips last week, but i was doing the flexxy syns that week and well, it hasnt affected it before.
I had a shit night last night...i had KFC and an icecream. I feel really unmotivated at the mo.
Im trying to stick to it, but my heads not really there....

Im going to catch up and update the first post this evening...as im now off to take Tom to school :)

xxxx


----------



## baby-diva

aq - i'm glad you feel good being back on plan :D :D

elli - i hope you can catch yourself back up - at least you only gained that!!! 

today i have had cereal, a banana, and some juice. lunch is pasta and sauce, and dinner is bolognese!!! i'll also have some rhubarb and yogurt this afternoon :D :D
i got a lovely card from my SW consultant, saying congratulations!!! sooo cool :D :D


----------



## minnie83

wow, not been on here for ageessss, my stupid internet has been down :growlmad: I lost 2lb this week, well done on the losses girls! xx


----------



## Rach28

I didnt update again.. sorry!

I put on 1.5lbs this week :haha:

But was away from thursday onwards last week, saw JLS, went to drayton manor and my parents had a party for their pearl wedding anniversary so I got abit carried away BUT had a fab time and knew Id put on, so I wasnt annoyed with myself :flower:

Having a majorly good week this week, even going to be super good at a Christening on sunday, I want to loose that 1.5lbs plus abit more.... its my birthday next week, so I'll need to cushion that heheheeeee


----------



## Naya69

well up for now ive lost the weight i put on at weekend and an extra 2lbs and i dont get weighed till monday :happydance:

ive had jam on toast, hams salad sandwich and is making a jacket with tuna mayo and salad yum xx


----------



## baby-diva

yay naya so glad for you!!
i don't weigh myself inbetween - i'm too scared!!  LOL.
i meant to say earlier - the card my SW consultant sent had CHOCOLATES and BISCUITS on the front - who does that???? so much cruelty  LOL


----------



## sugarkane

I know you shouldn't but I have to weigh myself everyday or I seem to fall off the wagon, plus if I have put a bit on from a big dinner or something like that I know I need to cut down a bit during the day it kind of gives me motivation.

Well Ive hurt my knee so I haven't been able to exercise the last couple of days and I really want to get back on my bike. Wow I never thought id hear myself say that ever.

Wow Diva she is pure evil lol I made my other half call his mate to tell him off for leaving half a bar of chocolate in the car to tempt me.

Sorry for the people that have put on, im sure you will get it off by next week, well done to the losers.


----------



## Naya69

yep iam the same babydiva i have to weigh myself because it gives me motivation to stick at it knowing iam losing something and if i have a blow out and i weigh myself and ive put on 2lbs it makes me even more determined to eat better and get it off this is the only diet ive stuck at for this long because iam weighing myself more i was 17:7 on monday on my wii fit iam now 17:2 so 5lbs up to now this week :)x


----------



## africaqueen

That is really good Naya! Do u still go without most of ur syns or do ya use them now?
I need me treats or i could neva do it! lol xxx


----------



## baby-diva

wow naya that's awesome :D :D i don't think i'll lose much this week as AF is due :( i'm hoping to lose 4lbs in the next 2 weeks tho so i'll get my stone award!!!

sugarkane - i know!! i can't even look at chocolate just now - i miss dairy milk :(

AQ - i don't use all my syns - i think the highest i've gone is about 8 syns but most days i only use a couple at the most. today i've only had 1/2 a syn because i had stewed rhubarb :D


----------



## Naya69

i y not to have the big syns like having achocolate bar or crisps i have my syns in things like mayo or my flora spread the most i have is some burbon biscuits with my brew at night but ive not bort any this week i want to be extra good so i have picked up some golden delicious apples. :D


----------



## Beth09

Hey i'm new to this thread, had my second weigh in yesterday lost 2lb!

Just after a few tips on snacks and syns. I struggle having Syns so just to have some i will have a curly wurly in the evening but i want to have variety any tips? Also any tips for healthy filling snacks? x


----------



## MrsQ

Hi girlies. Sorry not been about been really ill and busy over the last week.

BUT Not only am i 16stone13 so broken the next barrier, but got my 2 stoen sticker and my club 10 woooohooooooooo lost 3lbs

If i had stayed i reckon i would have got my sotw too but i went to go and see inception with hubby!xxxxx


----------



## 4magpies

I am being good this week so hoping to get to 15st 1lb. Which will be my club 10 and my 1 & 1/2 stone award!!

WELL DONE MRS Q!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

xxx


----------



## baby-diva

well done mrs Q - that's brilliant :D :D

beth - well done on the 2lbs :D :D. I eat lots of fruit inbetween meals - make sure you eat as much as possible in free food - they are free for a reason. fruit keeps your metabolism up too :D :D and you could eat carrot and cucumber sticks :D


----------



## lucky3

Wow girls, some fab weight loss :)

I am off on my hols to Ireland tomorrow so won't be around for a while...will try not to go too mad and get some body magic in, can't wait :)


----------



## baby-diva

enjoy your holiday :D :D and we'll see you when you get back xx


----------



## Elli21

beth - your added to the front page...could you please let me know how many LBS u have lost so far and the day u weigh in please :thumbup:

MrsQ - amazing loss!!! :happydance: xx

Minnie - Hey hun :hugs: nice to see you back :) Well done :)

Rach - that'll be off next week, keep at it :hugs:


----------



## Elli21

I had another really bad day yesterday :(
I just cant get my bum back in gear!!

I am determined for today to be the day that i get my mo-jo back :thumbup:

Melon and strawberries for breakfast!!! Bring on the super free food!!


----------



## CocoaOne

Mmmm yummy breakfast Elli!

Well done on the loss MrsQ!

Have a fab holiday lucky

Welcome Beth :wave:

I've got a BBQ on Saturday. Will try and be good but there will be soooo many temptations! Luckily the fact I'm BF means I'm still losing weight (slowly) even when I'm naughty, but I know it won't last so should try and reign myself in now to establish good habits


----------



## baby-diva

Elli - i'm sure you'll get there, superfree ROCKS.
cocoa one - good luck at the bbq :D :D

i've just baked cakes - it was horrible!!! i run a craft group once a month and i take cupcakes to it - i sooo wanted to lick the bowl!! but i was good - i had a tiny taste of the mix just to be sure it was ok. i *might* have a cupcake tomorrow because i've been VERY good with sins but we'll see.


----------



## Naya69

baby diva if you've been good then you deserve that cup cake hun :thumbup:

welcome beth thats a great weight loss :wave:

and i hope the girls who are waiting for there club 10 gets it this week ive lost the 2lbs now so ive got it but ive got to keep tat 2lbs off till monday now and i will get my club 10 and 2 stone sticker iam so excited i never thought i would come this far it felt so far away when i first started.

today ive had chilli and rice from tesco and some chicken nuggets off josh but ive been good all week tonight iam having jacket with a nice big piece of rump steak yum x


----------



## catkin1508

hi girls hope we are all doing ok!! Im having an ok week up until today- feeling a bit down today trying not to turn to the crap food. And i have 10 weeks to lose as much as i can! do u think its possible for me to lose at least a stone and a half by then?? I hope so. Have bought the hannah waterman dvd as well to do in the mornings to try and help the weight loss. Its jaidens christening on the 9th october and so want to lose as much weight as poss by then!!


----------



## Naya69

yes i think you can do that ive lost 2 stone in 9 weeks and ive had 3 weeks of putting on in that 9 weeks stretch only because ive been out drinking a lot of WKD'S so keep at it and you can do it xx


----------



## baby-diva

i've lost 10lbs in 3 weeks :D :D and one of those weeks was a very low loss (1lb) so yup i think you can do it!!!
i get married on October 9th too :D :D


----------



## MrsQ

thanks guys!
I cant wait to get in the 15's.

Everyone have a wicked weekend! We have a picnic in the park on sunday in aid of our friends baby who died last year. Games and kites etc.

take care all and i cant remember the password sorry. x


----------



## xLaurax

Evening ladies :)

well done to everyone this week :)

I lost 3lb's this week, so total loss is 1st 4.5lb's in 5 weeks :) 

I'm hoping that next week I can do both my 10% which I need 1.5lb's for and my 1.5st which I need 2.5lb's for, fingers crossed I'll get there :)

hope you all have fabulous weekends :)


----------



## Beth09

Elli21 said:


> beth - your added to the front page...could you please let me know how many LBS u have lost so far and the day u weigh in please :thumbup:
> 
> MrsQ - amazing loss!!! :happydance: xx
> 
> Minnie - Hey hun :hugs: nice to see you back :) Well done :)
> 
> Rach - that'll be off next week, keep at it :hugs:


Thank you, well i have only had 2 weigh ins total loss of 5lb so far. my Weigh day is a wednesday xx


----------



## Elli21

Beth, thats sorted for u :thumbup:


----------



## Elli21

Girls i need some help :(

Ive really fallen off the wagon.

Im good for breakfasts, and im good at lunch, and then im like...fuck it...
Ill have fish and chips if my OH fancies them, and ill have icecream for pudding.
Ill have crisps at midnight if im hungry, and seeing as im not sleeping well its hard not to eat at this time of night.

I need some help to get back on track, cos even tho im chuffed with 11.5lbs loss so farm its not enough!!!
Ive still got a very long way to go.

Give me a kick...cos the more im eating shit, the worse i feel...but me trying to motivate myself atm isnt working :hissy:


----------



## baby-diva

*KICK* :p I'm sure you can get back to it - you just have to have the motivation and remember what you're losing weight for :D :D good luck!!!


----------



## truly_blessed

Ellie

can you add me please, I did ask a few pages ago already but you must have missed it :nope:

I'm badly in need of support as I've stayed the same again this week and been 2lb off 1 stone for about 4 weeks now, so frustrating. 

weigh in is wed - lost 13lb so far

thanks


----------



## Elli21

truly_blessed your added now. Im sorry i missed your original post.

This thread moves so quick sometimes. xxx


----------



## truly_blessed

Elli21 said:


> truly_blessed your added now. Im sorry i missed your original post.
> 
> This thread moves so quick sometimes. xxx

thanks Elli, thought I'd offended someone lol xx


----------



## sugarkane

Ellie is there any times of the day that you eat more or just an overall feelings, Im worst in the afternoon so I try and get out the house and keep busy and I seem to forget about food then. Here is a big KICK but you know you can do it you have done so well.

Do you set little goals for yourself each week rather than looking at the overall weight loss that you want to loose? I find this helps as it doesn't seem so far away, the week I didn't set a goal was the week I STS. As we were speaking about earlier although controversial I weigh everyday as that gives me motivation for the day. Sorry not teaching you to suck eggs or nothing just trying to help if I can. Good luck. Oh and tell your OH to keep all temptation i.e chips away from you until you feel stronger, get rid of the treats from your house as well, if they are not there at midnight you cant eat them then.

Blessed do you want to do a fitness week with me? I dont know we plan what we will until Wednesdays and push ourselves a little to get rid of the stubborn weight we need to reach our mini target?

Catkin how is the Hannah Waterman dvd Ive been doing Davina and she really gets me working but think I need some variety as I now know all the words lol


----------



## Naya69

elli try and put a pic of you on the fridge the worst pic you have the better so everytime you open the fridge or cupboard it will make you think why your doing this.

swap your foods for somethig else and dont buy them in i have a 2 year old that loves biscuits so i get the low syns ones borbons there only 3.5 syns i know if i get chocolate i will eat it all so i dont buy it no more i wont buy crisps if josh wants one i will go to the shops and buy him a single pack and sometimes i treat myself to a pack of quavers as they are low syns

make your own syn free ice cream not tryed it yet myself so cant tell you how it will turn out.

when i fall off the wagon i get right bk on it as i have worked so hard to lose the 2 stone i dont want to put any bk on dont elliminate treats i have something special every 2 to 3 weeks so it gives me something to look forward to but i only have this if ive lost big so next saturday is my big treat a drink with friends and kfc dippin platter i cant wait :)

up to now this week ive lost 8lbs ive lost the 3 i put on and an extra 5 and ive still got till monday to lose some more when ive put on i try so much harder to get the extra weight off because it upsets me and dissheartens me so much.

good luck elli and jump bk on the wagon with us xx :hugs:


----------



## Elli21

Thanks girls :hugs:

The worst time for me is the evenings...after dinner im fine, i do my housework and then i sit down to watchmy programmes when the kids are in bed and im like "mmm i could just have that...." and ill try to put it off, but it takes over my mind...:wacko:

After a PM shift at work...(like now) ill have my main meal....but tonight im determined to do well...ive got a healthy options fish pie...i know, its not the best thing i could eat, but its quick and im starving.

I just finding it hard, but ive had a good day today :thumbup:

I might start to walk my dog every evening, but cos of the kids id have to take my 2 dogs on my own, and i hate the dark...:blush:


----------



## catkin1508

sugarkane the dvd is brill- def feels like you have done a good workout! bit annoyed with myself as had a really crap day today- in fact make that a crap week, think ill be looking at a gain on tuesday!! 
My goal for next week is to do the dvd at least 3 times when my LO is asleep. but i end up doing housework so really gonna try next week to give myself an hr in the day to do it! Glad everyone is doing ok. xxx


----------



## katycam

Hey I'm starting up again now, I fell off the wagon bigtime and am currently 13st7lb.
I get married 27th November and want to be at least 11st7lb.
Could really do with a SW buddy to help keep me motivated.


----------



## MrsQ

elli why dont you make yourself up some syn free stuff like quiche and maybe even the cheesecake so you know you can have something naughty but not high syn?
Mikados are good!
Come on girl you can do it!
x


----------



## CocoaOne

Elli - I'm the same. Find it soooo hard to resist temptation in the evening, and even if I don't buy anything naughty, OH has always got something yummy in the house!

I was talking to a friend at a BBQ earlier who was telling ms about Zumba. Anyone else heard of it? It's like a dance workout to Latin style music - my friends loves it. I really want to have a go but none of the class times work for me. Can't go in the day cos of LO, and then evening ones are around LOs bedtime (OH works shifts so quite often isn't in to put her to bed). Might look into getting a DVD

Hello katycam! :wave:


----------



## sugarkane

I have a couple of friends that do Zumba and they all rave about it unfortunately they don't live by me so I have no one to go with, although I'm very sure I have seen a DVD Cocoa so might be worth a try with that, will get OH to look for it today for me, although I really can't dance so don't know how well I will do. :haha:

Elli walking the dog sounds great but please be safe if your walking in the dark, well done for staying on the wagon yesterday, hope you do as well today. :thumbup:

Katycam well done for coming back and good luck with your weight loss.

Well I'm still picking but not as bad as I was, my OH is now telling me off if I so much as touch anything I shouldn't (I asked him to) which makes me think before I eat it, plus I've been giving loads to the dog, poor soul going to end up with my extra weight though. :winkwink:

I'm going to try and do a workout DVD everyday and one more activity i,e on my bike or walking the dog everyday until Wednesday, wish me luck.


----------



## Elli21

Welcome katycam :) xx

MrsQ - im thinking of making the quiche...im off shopping tomorrow so ill get the ingredients in :)

Ive stuck to plan so far today even tho ive had a shitty day at work.

Spag bol for tea tonight, with light choices garlic bread.
Then a family walk with the doggys tonight! :thumbup:
Im determined...that regardless of the outcome of my naughty days (a gain or STS i mean) im going to have good days for the rest of the week!!


----------



## baby-diva

hope it goes well!!!
i've been good pretty much all week, but i don't think i'll have lost weight - AF came today so i'm feeling a little lousy and i really want a huge chocolate bar!!! LOL :D


----------



## Elli21

U can resist :D

Ive decided that this week for 5 days (mon - fri) im going to be doing a strict fruit/veg detox type thing. (allowed to eat all fresh fruit and veg, all fresh fish, brown rice, fresh noodles, and a few other things like natural yoghurts...im only allowed to drink water and lemon tea.)
My friend who does slimming world has said its fab to get your head back into the diet and the way you see food again etc. (plus it helps with the (in my case rare) bowel movements)
Ill be on here more than ever i think. :thumbup:


----------



## catkin1508

well SW got blown well and truly out the water. Went to my step mum and dads for tea and she thinks i look under nourished so needed fattening up!!! I nearly died. I am the heaviest i have ever been and they think i need fattening up!!!!!!!!!! Er hello can u not see that i am big enough i dont need anymore help shoving food into me thats how i ended up where i am!!!! Oh well you gotta love your parents....they always think they have to feed ya i suppose! x


----------



## Naya69

well ladies iam not happy i went to my mums last night to stay over as she has just had all her house done up she made me steak new potatoes with sweetcorn then for tea today ive has a pork suday dinner only sun was some cracklin and roasties i got home to find ive put on 4lbs in a day!!!! WTF but i did weigh yself at a different time of the day so hopefully my lunch should errrrmm pass before i get weighed in tomorrow :) x


----------



## rachael872211

Hi everyone..........How are we all? 

Ive not been on a few days. 

Slimming world Ice Cream? How do you do that? I did freeze a Mullerlight. That was lovely. 

I didnt do well over the weekend. On Friday night I had a McDonalds :-S But I had a Happy Meal. That was hard! lol. Saturday night I had an Indian. 

I was ready to not go to my meeting on Wednesday. But I am going to go. 

I have a question about body magic. On One day I done Cycling in the morning and went swimming in the afternoon. Does that count as 2 occassions or does it have to be on different days? Thanks. x


----------



## Elli21

Ok ive been strict today :)
I had melon for my breakfast.
I had a handful of lettuce, cucumber and sweetcorn. For lunch.
Snacks so far ive had a banana, 2 nectarines and an apple.

Im now going to go and make dinner and its going to be mushroom brown rice, chicken breast and some chopped pepper.

Then if i need pudding i have straweberries in the fridge :)


----------



## Naya69

sounds nice elle iam off to weigh in in 10 mins and to have the party that my slimming world consultant has arranged iam really looking forward to it weve got a dj and a guys coming in to teach us line dancing so will be a right laugh :D


----------



## xLaurax

Have a brill night naya :)

elli, not sure if you missed my post but I lost 3lb this week, total loss is 1st 4.5lb's.

If your looking for something sweet, have you tried the chocolate nest buns? 2syns each and so so yummy, I made some for our groups party a few weeks back and one lady has been trying to find something good to take away her sweet craving and these worked, I can pm you the recipe if you haven't got the dessert book :) well done on having a fab day, your rice tea is just like the special fried rice in the feed for under £5 book, it's so yummy I had it 3 night on the trot a few weeks back.


----------



## rachael872211

xLaurax said:


> Have a brill night naya :)
> 
> elli, not sure if you missed my post but I lost 3lb this week, total loss is 1st 4.5lb's.
> 
> If your looking for something sweet, have you tried the chocolate nest buns? 2syns each and so so yummy, I made some for our groups party a few weeks back and one lady has been trying to find something good to take away her sweet craving and these worked, I can pm you the recipe if you haven't got the dessert book :) well done on having a fab day, your rice tea is just like the special fried rice in the feed for under £5 book, it's so yummy I had it 3 night on the trot a few weeks back.

Oh please can you send me the recipe? 

I made some Bombay Bhaji s from the green book the other day. They were nice.


----------



## baby-diva

ooh this all sounds fabby - i might need to get me a book or 2!!!

i'm off to weigh-in soon - my own scales say i've lost 1lb, but we'll see because my scales have been wrong and it's AF week too :D :D


----------



## xLaurax

rachael872211 said:


> xLaurax said:
> 
> 
> Have a brill night naya :)
> 
> elli, not sure if you missed my post but I lost 3lb this week, total loss is 1st 4.5lb's.
> 
> If your looking for something sweet, have you tried the chocolate nest buns? 2syns each and so so yummy, I made some for our groups party a few weeks back and one lady has been trying to find something good to take away her sweet craving and these worked, I can pm you the recipe if you haven't got the dessert book :) well done on having a fab day, your rice tea is just like the special fried rice in the feed for under £5 book, it's so yummy I had it 3 night on the trot a few weeks back.
> 
> Oh please can you send me the recipe?
> 
> I made some Bombay Bhaji s from the green book the other day. They were nice.Click to expand...

I sure can sweetie, once the kids are in bed I'll pop you a pm :)


----------



## Elli21

and me please laura, it sounds yum!!

I cant believe i keep missing peoples weigh ins!! so sorry.
Ive had alot going on at work and its messed my head right up xx


----------



## Elli21

LAURA, its updated for u hun xx
I take it you weigh in on mondays? So i can add that to first post too xx


----------



## xLaurax

I weigh in on a Thursday, so get weighed again this Thursday.

Now getting the laptop up to pm you both, was gonna post it on the thread but didn't want anyone to get into trouble with sw :)


----------



## baby-diva

i have gained 1lb this week :( stupid AF, but she said i should lose at least a few lbs next week so that's not so bad - have to be ultra good this week :D :D


----------



## Naya69

hi everyone the party was excellant i had such a good time :D

there was lots of food including syn free sausages and burgers which were the nicest thing ever. everyone was having such a laugh.

it was my consultants 50th so we all got her something and got her a cake and sang happy birthday so was so made up she wasnt expecting it at all.

these two guys came in and taught us to line dance and it was so funny the guys has such a good sense of humour and had us in stitches.

the consultant said we will do another one very soon which iam excited for as it really was a good nite.

i lost 6lbs this week, ive lost the 3 i put on and an extra 3 so 29lbs lost up to now very chuffed with that i also got my 2 stone sticker and my club 10 whoop whoop :happy dance. she was tellin me if i stay below my club 10 for 10 weeks i will get a week free.

i have the password if any members want it pm me ;) xx


----------



## CocoaOne

Well done Naya! Party sounds fab x

I'm dreading weigh in tomorrow :cry: I've eaten so badly for the past few days. LO has been going through the 4 month sleep regression/growth spurt and had been awake every hour in the night & feeding every 1-2 hours in the day. I'm exhausted and fed-up; so I've been comfort eating.


----------



## Elli21

WELL DONE NAYA!!!! :dance::yipee:
Thats such a good weigh loss...whats your secrets?!? :)

baby diva...when i had AF one week i put on 3lbs and had been mega good...so 1lb is great :D as you said, that will be off next week!

xx


----------



## catkin1508

im having such a crap day!!! My OH has had his hours cut at work so now we cant afford loads of things so SW group for me has got to go! We need to save about £400 a month to cope with all our outgoings :0( is there anyway someone can pm me the password until i can afford to go to group again? Sat here trying not to cry an grab the biggest bar of dairy milk going with my last £2


----------



## 4magpies

Hello girls I get weighed tonight... not looking forward to it. Just hoping to not have put on. Hoping to STS.

Will update tomorrow as still no net at home!

xxx


----------



## Pink1981

Just thought i'd let you know i just had a lush Salmon microwave meal!!

Its called Young's Salmon Fillet Dinner in Watercress Sauce

*And its only 1 syn!!! *


----------



## rachael872211

Thanks for the recipe Laura. It looks so tasty!  x


----------



## 4magpies

I am going for the last time tonight... I am going to carry on with it but just at home.

Gonna change my weigh in day for friday I think though.

xxx


----------



## Elli21

Ok magpie...we'll help keep you on track :) xxx


----------



## Elli21

Oh and good luck for weigh in tonight :) 

That salmon meal sounds lovely...is it a frozen meal?

Ive been super good for the last 2 days now.
I got on my mums scales and it says ive lost 1.5lbs in 2 days :shock: we'll see at weigh in tomorrow morning!!!

I did yesterday as my fruit and veg detox and i got to dinner time today doing it too, but ive just had 2 eggs on 2 brown toast with half tin of beans on side.
So...still no naughtys!! But just no detox either :rofl:


----------



## CocoaOne

I STS this week. 

Bought the SW magazine today and some of the Greek recipes look really tasty! Anyone made any of them?


----------



## 4magpies

Elli21 said:


> Ok magpie...we'll help keep you on track :) xxx

Thanks honey!

xxx


----------



## Pink1981

Elli21 said:


> Oh and good luck for weigh in tonight :)
> 
> That salmon meal sounds lovely...is it a frozen meal?
> 
> Ive been super good for the last 2 days now.
> I got on my mums scales and it says ive lost 1.5lbs in 2 days :shock: we'll see at weigh in tomorrow morning!!!
> 
> I did yesterday as my fruit and veg detox and i got to dinner time today doing it too, but ive just had 2 eggs on 2 brown toast with half tin of beans on side.
> So...still no naughtys!! But just no detox either :rofl:

Yeah its a frozen meal, it has potatoes carrots and peas and the watercress sauce is sooo yummy!


----------



## baby-diva

hi elli,
i havent' lost 19lbs (i wish) only 9lbs :D :D


----------



## Naya69

hi everyone wow iam starving not had anything today except some of joshua's quavers so goona put some potatos on and do some mash and sausages the tesco light choice ones and some gravy yum :) x


----------



## Elli21

Baby diva...Ive changed it for you hun.

CocoaOne...Updated for u too :)

Hour long walk out of the way and now for strawberries and peaches!
Poo'ing it for tomorrow morning !!


----------



## catkin1508

Hi All- i STS according to my scales. Im gonna keeo weighing on a tuesday from home. xxx


----------



## Elli21

Ok catkin :) will update after my coffee. :coffee:

Im dreading weigh in ... arghhh!!


----------



## 4magpies

I *lost 4lbs *girls... so 24lbs in total, also done my club 10 which was 15st 1 and now lost 1.5 stone! Well happy... gonna carry on doing it from home now though not going to class!

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Also if I lose a lb next week I am going to weigh 14st something which is amazing!!! Ooooh excited. Lol.

I remember saying I just cant wait to weigh 15st something and look at me now.

Thanks for all your support girls gonna need it more with not going to class now!! Glad I got you all.

xxx


----------



## Elli21

Magpies, thats an amazing loss! :dance:

Now going to update!


----------



## baby-diva

congrats Magpies - that is awesome!!
i can't wait to weigh 15 something!!! :D :D i only have 12lbs to go for that :D :D


----------



## Elli21

I lost 2.5lbs...:) 
I got my stone sticker and im mega chuffed!!!! :yipee:

I literally did a little dance on the scales!


----------



## 4magpies

Elli21 said:


> I lost 2.5lbs...:)
> I got my stone sticker and im mega chuffed!!!! :yipee:
> 
> I literally did a little dance on the scales!

Well done honey!! Thats fab.

xxx


----------



## sugarkane

Wow some really good and high weight losses this week a big well done. Fingers crossed I get my 3lb off this afternoon I really need my 2 stone.

Elli very pleased for you, well done on getting back on the wagon.

Catkin a STS is better than a gain, good luck for the coming week.

Wow Naya what extra did you do this week to get such a good loss?

Diva im sure you will have a great loss next week AF can be a real pain, luckily im only getting one every 3 months at minute.

Has anyone heard off AQ, if so how is she doing?

Well im unable to do any exercise after a fall last week, unfortunately the pain is getting worse again, hope I still do well next week though.

Im just planning next weeks shopping and not sure what I want yet anyone have any new ideas??


----------



## 4magpies

I text AQ last night but didnt hear back... maybe she just has no credit.

xxx


----------



## Elli21

I was wondering about AQ too...she wrote a thread in GS, but im not sure how long ago that was.

Anyone seen Pip around?? xx


----------



## xLaurax

Well done girls for fab losses this week :)

well done Elli, bet your feelin so good, well done for getting back on the band wagon!! :)

well according to my scales I'm down in the 12's so definately have my club 10 in the bag, hoping in the morning I'd of lost 1lb and got my 1.5st too :) I'm so so chuffed!! Then it's roll on the 2st award :)

right off to have my syn free chips for lunch yummy!! Xx


----------



## 4magpies

Just so you know elli I am gonna start weighing myself on a friday morning so I will have 2 weigh ins this week just to be awkard so if we just add them together is that ok?

xxx


----------



## cranberry987

Hi

Decided to give SW a go again, lost 4 stone on it a few yrs ago then got ill, put it all back on. Been trying to diet for months, and doing it with no structure just doesnt work.

Lunches are a problem for me, I hate to cook and have nowhere I can make something like soup or a jacket potato. Its always been sandwiches and the thought of farting about making salads every morning, well its just not going to happen.

Hoping to stick to it this time tho. First weigh in tonight.

Helen


----------



## sugarkane

Ok I have lost 3lb this week and made my 2 stone so im very pleased, would like to lose 4lb next week to get to the 13's but with no exercise I dont think its a very realistic target, but I will give it a good go. :happydance:


----------



## Elli21

Excellent loss sugarkane :yipee:

Magpie, thats fine...:) just remind me when u uopdate on friday or i will forget :wacko: :lol:

Cranberry, welcome :hi: let us know how u get on and ill add u to the first post x


----------



## Naya69

thats a fab loss magpie welldone :happydance: 

i think ive done better because i havent been having my bourbon biscuits :D

and welcome cranberry :wave:

just had some dinner which usualy i skip but was a bit hungry so i had sausage, beans and toast yum and gonna have spag bol for tea :D


----------



## sugarkane

Good luck Cranberry.

Naya im a dinner skipper to.

Really not sure what to have for tea, OH ill so not had chance to go shopping yet, better start thinking quick before I start picking the kids dinners.


----------



## baby-diva

wow well done on the losses ladies,
i haven't had a great day... i had pastry for lunch and it was GOOD!! lol  i was out and i thought i could get a jacket potato and then they didnt' have any and i was hungry so i had pastry BUT it was at least a vegetable one!! hehe.


----------



## sugarkane

These things happen Diva, just be extra good tomorrow and it should even out a little.


----------



## Pink1981

I lost *3lbs* today :happydance:


----------



## cranberry987

oo, just had a choc orange muller lite - was in the 6 pack, ive not seen it sold individually. its totally lush - i know what im eating from now on!


----------



## Elli21

Excellent pink!!! updated 4 u :)


----------



## Steph63

Hey girlies, fab losses :happydance: well done :flower:

I lost 3lbs this week, so thats 9.5lbs in 3 weeks :thumbup: I was quite pleased until one man last night lost 12lbs in his first week :wacko: Was quite jealous! Lol!

Just has some lovely salmon for tea with green beans and gonna read my EE cookbook for a inspiration before I go to Tesco - how exciting is my life!!


----------



## truly_blessed

wow we're on a roll now girls :happydance:

another 2lb for me tonight so broke the stone barrier at 1 stone and 1 pound.


----------



## minnie83

Fab losses girls! :thumbup: 

Well, I had my first ever gain this week, 2lbs :cry: I have been very, very naughty though so I'm not really surprised. My best mates came round on friday night (who I happen to go to group with) and we had loads of wine, pizza, chocolate.....you get the picture! :dohh: Then I just couldn't be arsed getting back on track cos I've been really tired since going back to work (I have to get up at 3am) so I've just wanted sugary things. But I went to Asda on the way back from group and my fridge is now full of yummy fruit and veggies so I'm going for a big loss next week!


----------



## Elli21

Steph, Minnie and truly blessed...can you all check the first post and let me know if your total weight loss's are right please...i got a bit confused :lol: with all numbers and names running through my head...

Plus, my OH is watching sherlock holmes and the speed of their speech is scrambling my brain!! :lol:


----------



## baby-diva

wow well done on all the weight losses :D :D they are awesome!!

i am on a no coke drinking week this week and trying to drink 2 litres of water every day - nearly done 2 today!!! so i'm quite proud of myself. we have to do a different challenge each week and this was the one i set for myself. i'm hoping to have lost at least 3lbs next week!!!


----------



## Steph63

Elli21 said:


> Steph, Minnie and truly blessed...can you all check the first post and let me know if your total weight loss's are right please...i got a bit confused :lol: with all numbers and names running through my head...
> 
> Plus, my OH is watching sherlock holmes and the speed of their speech is scrambling my brain!! :lol:

Exactly right, thanks Elli! :thumbup:


----------



## 4magpies

Well done on the fab losses girls....

Minnie dont worry about the gain I put on 1.5lb the other week then lost 2lb the week after so dont let it phase you!!

xxx


----------



## truly_blessed

Elli21 said:


> Steph, Minnie and truly blessed...can you all check the first post and let me know if your total weight loss's are right please...i got a bit confused :lol: with all numbers and names running through my head...
> 
> Plus, my OH is watching sherlock holmes and the speed of their speech is scrambling my brain!! :lol:

spot on Elli


----------



## MrsQ

sorry for being so crap mikey is teething at teh moment and i am really trying to catch up on sleep during hte day. 
I hope everyone is ok.
xxxx


----------



## Elli21

MrsQ...dont worry hun! We'd all do the same. I did!!! 
I remember those days well, i was ready to go crazy :lol:
Get ur rest hun, and remember to look after u too xx


----------



## minnie83

mines right Elli xxx


----------



## Naya69

wow theres some great weight loses this week well done girls :happydance:

today ive had sandwiches at my friends then 5 bourbon biscuits and braising steak with mash and cabbage it was lush might get some fish for tomoz x


----------



## xLaurax

Evening ladies,

I'm on such a high tonight :) I lost 3.5lb this week, gaining my club 10 and my 1.5 st awards and to top my evening off, I got slimmer of the month loosing 18.5lb's in July. I'm absolutly amazed at how well I've done in 6 weeks loosing 22lb's and it feels so good that I've lost the equivilent to what ollie weighs!

Well done to everyone else on there losses xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Sorry not been around ladies. Been really struggling with my emotions this wk and been eating loads of choc etc :-( really need to get motivated again as i feel like crap about myself. Feel like a failure as a woman an now a diet failure :-(
I am going to do my best to stick to plan frm tomorrow. Been really upset this wk an been calling the fertility clinic for a wk an can never get through an they never call me back. Really want to see the dr to ask some questions too so really down.
How can i get my wilpower back?? 

Well done to all the ladies who lost weight and good luck to those trying to xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Oh AQ honey I have been thinking of you.... xxxxxxx mwah xxxxx

Well as my weigh in day is going to be a friday from now on... I got on my scales this morning and I weighed..... drum roll... 14st 13!! OMG I am 14st something!!!!! Wooohoo...

So that makes it 5lbs lost this week wont weigh myself till next friday now.

25lbs in total so far!

xxx


----------



## CocoaOne

Well done 4magpies!! Great loss

AQ - sorry to hear you're feeling down. Get yourself a yummy fruit salad - all the freshness & vitamins will perk you up. Hope you get through to the clinic soon x


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks girls.

4magpies- i got ur text thanks hun. Had no credit to reply. we are pretty skint at the moment :-( WELL DONE on the loss!! woohooooo.

I am just so out of wilpower but need to find it again. I knw i will do. Life just hard right now. I am getting weighed this coming wed in boots and whatever i weigh i go from there. I need to focus again an get this bloody bmi down xxx


----------



## 4magpies

africaqueen said:


> Thanks girls.
> 
> 4magpies- i got ur text thanks hun. Had no credit to reply. we are pretty skint at the moment :-( WELL DONE on the loss!! woohooooo.
> 
> I am just so out of wilpower but need to find it again. I knw i will do. Life just hard right now. I am getting weighed this coming wed in boots and whatever i weigh i go from there. I need to focus again an get this bloody bmi down xxx

Dont worry about it darl!! I had a feeling you had no credit....

You will get that bmi down!! Dont you worry... look at me I think I have lost 4 bmi points already?? Dont worry about it if you have put a bit on you have been through a hell of a lot and your getting back on it thats the important thing.

Loads of love and hugs for you sweetheart cant imagine how you are feeling....

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Well i decided i need to start getting my mess of a life in order so i went and got weighed expecting to have gained a few lb's in boots and i have lost 5.5lb since i last got weighed!!
I know thats over 5wks or so but im so happy i have not gained! i am 16.10 now and i have not been under 17 for a few yrs so really happy with that 

Could my weigh in day please be changed to a fri? and iv lost 5.5lb 
Not going to be going to class cos found a lack of support and also we cnt afford the fiver a wk now dh has had his hours reduced and im still out of work.
In total iv lost 22lb now
So far today i have eaten... x1 apple for brekky, bacon on toast for lunch(heb) and a mullerlight. For tea im having lamb chops with mash potato and veg 
Im back girls!! woohoooo xxx


----------



## Naya69

so glad to have you back AQ :hugs: and what a great weight loss iam chuffed for you :happydance: a bit 

today ive had a sausage from the chippy as ive been on the go all day and for my tea ive had jacket with tuna mayo and salad it was lush might have a brew with some borbons and an apple before bedtime while watching big bro xx

for the past few weeks ive put on 3lbs at the start of the week but then come towards the last few days i drop a lot of weight i got onto my scales today and ive lost 4lbs overnight not sure if my wii fit batteries are going tho x

i just really want to get down to 16 something as thats a massive achievement for me :D


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Naya 
You will soon be in the 16's hun ;-) i am really glad i am cos its a huge milestone for me after not being 16's for a few years.
I have just had a biscuit for 5 syns and now im having a cuppa and a apple 

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

africaqueen said:


> Well i decided i need to start getting my mess of a life in order so i went and got weighed expecting to have gained a few lb's in boots and i have lost 5.5lb since i last got weighed!!
> I know thats over 5wks or so but im so happy i have not gained! i am 16.10 now and i have not been under 17 for a few yrs so really happy with that
> 
> Could my weigh in day please be changed to a fri? and iv lost 5.5lb
> Not going to be going to class cos found a lack of support and also we cnt afford the fiver a wk now dh has had his hours reduced and im still out of work.
> In total iv lost 22lb now
> So far today i have eaten... x1 apple for brekky, bacon on toast for lunch(heb) and a mullerlight. For tea im having lamb chops with mash potato and veg
> Im back girls!! woohoooo xxx

Well done my lovely!!! Well happy for you that is a fab loss....

We get weighed on the same day now... whoopee!!

Well done on the 16 something!! It feels great when you get past those barriers...

I really actually cant believe I am now 14 something.. I keep looking at my self in the glass in the patio doors at night OH thinks I am insane and laughs at me... I just can believe how much my belly has shrunk.

I also need to buy a new belt as I have now had to make holes in it!! Going of my belt I have lost about 5 inches off my hips/waist area.

Keep it up darling and keep smiling!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Wow hun that is fab that u are 14 something! i am hoping to be 14 by xmas so i can get a nice dress in a size 16  Im actually in agony with my wisdom tooth coming thru so unable to eat much today cos my jaw is so swollen, so maybe get a good loss this wk! lol

xxx


----------



## pip holder

Hi lovelies - sorry not been on, haven't stuck to the plan AT ALL :cry:
Been eating white bread, chips etc as have felt so sick that I've just eaten whatever stays down.

Need to do a proper catch up but everyone seems to be doing fabulously :cloud9: Well done :thumbup:

I think I'm going to do the plan at home when restart it in a week or so - got no choice yet seeing as my bloody mum got me kicked out of group by snitching that I was pregnant!!!!! Got to get a form signed by a midwife before I'm allowed back.
Am I the first of us to get barred from a slimming club? Rock n Roll or what!!!!

Massive hugs to everyone and I'll pop in and out but won't stick round with my carb loaded negative vibes too much - promise. 

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Don't worry pip. U have a fab reason for being a lil off plan ;-)
You will get back into it when the sickness stops. For now just eat what u can manage.

I have eaten nowt all day cos my jaw is sooo swollen from my wisdom tooth cutting through that i cant move my mouth to eat, so a few more days of this an i should have a good loss this wk! lol . The pain is terrible though xxx


----------



## pip holder

africaqueen said:


> Don't worry pip. U have a fab reason for being a lil off plan ;-)
> You will get back into it when the sickness stops. For now just eat what u can manage.
> 
> *I have eaten nowt all day cos my jaw is sooo swollen from my wisdom tooth cutting through that i cant move my mouth to eat, so a few more days of this an i should have a good loss this wk! lol . The pain is terrible though xxx*



Bloody hell - can anything ELSE happen to you :hugs::cry: you'd better do the lottery I tell ya, you are definitely due a huuuuuge load of goodluck :hugs:

If you can convince OH to go to asda for you, get some orajel :thumbup: it is truly fabulous, completely numbs your mouth like a dentists filling injection (uses a similar concentration of benzocaine) your tongue feels massive etc but it is just INSTANT relief :thumbup:
Bet you're living on ice pops aren't you - nowt worse than a sore mouth or sore feet :nope:
I feel rotten today and have got a dodgy tum TMI sorry so at least I'm not shovelling crap like usual :haha:


----------



## Elli21

Hi Everyone.

I just wanted to pop on and say a big sorry.
I havent been on much this week and i dont think ill be on much for the next few days.

I have a relative in critical care in hopsital, i havent seen her for 8 years because of family fall outs etc, and i cant get my head clear.
I have a few problems at work that are constantly a heavy weight on my shoulders, even though i only work weekends.
And im just a bit run down etc.
Im not sticking to plan so far this week, i havent been in the right mind set.

I will get the thread (first post) up and running asap girls. Im sorry. Something has to give.

Ill still be around.
But please PM me any losses etc.
And when i can i will update xxx


----------



## Naya69

hi girls well up to now this week ive have lost a few pounds but iam staying at my friends having a few drinks watching a dvd (my sisters keeper) and gonna treat myself to a KFC iam sooo excited i love KFC and this is my treat xx


----------



## baby-diva

hi ladies:D
i've been good this week -drinking lots of water and this afternoon i had a fruit smoothie with watermelon, strawberry, banana and fat free yogurt!! so good.


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Pip, that sounds like the business! i think tesco is open till 8pm on a sat night isnt it? will get my dad to run me up there, seeing as we dnt have a car an cnt drive... haha.
Yep it seems to be pouring rather than raining with me lately but im here to tell the tale an that's the main thing  hope all the crap gets out the way this yr and next yr is wonderful.

Ellie- Sorry to hear about your relative hun :-( hope things improve soon.
You knw we will still be here when u return.

All i have eaten all day is a small bowl of custard and im starving but cnt move my jaw.
Hope tomorrow be a bit better and im off not to try get this mouth gel stuff xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Pip- u are offically a lifesaver!! went to tesco an got the orajel and WOW!! Instant relief like what u said!! i will finally have a good sleep tonight! gonna watch 'the final destination' with my dh and then some much needed sleep. wooohoooooo xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Naya69 said:


> hi girls well up to now this week ive have lost a few pounds but iam staying at my friends having a few drinks watching a dvd (my sisters keeper) and gonna treat myself to a KFC iam sooo excited i love KFC and this is my treat xx

Ooh Naya i love KFC too! i love the original recipe chicken and chips an popcorn chicken an spicy wings. yum yum! lol
May treat myself to one when i can move my jaw. haha. Enjoy! and dont cry too much at the dvd. I cried like a baby at that! xxx


----------



## cranberry987

I log my food eaten every day using www.myfitnesspal.com's app, I find it easier to have something mobile rather than a piece of paper. 

Ive stuck to SW Green religiously today - eaten 3 sins (saving em up for a couple of vodkas on Monday) , 2 HEX B, 1 HEX A, but I've also eaten 2000 calories!

I rly hope that this food combining thing works, altho today was a saturday so I was around food constantly.


----------



## africaqueen

Cranberry- It deffo works! lol. I prefer extra easy tho cos i like potato or rice with my meat and i lost my first 16lb quite fast on it  xxx


----------



## pip holder

africaqueen said:


> Pip- u are offically a lifesaver!! went to tesco an got the orajel and WOW!! Instant relief like what u said!! i will finally have a good sleep tonight! gonna watch 'the final destination' with my dh and then some much needed sleep. wooohoooooo xxx

Oh phew - good, and try and eat something too, you still need to get your strength back up Missus :thumbup:

Naya, enjoy film - I'm too sappy to watch it - cried at Nanny McPhee yest :dohh:

Ells, so sorry you've got all this going on chick, don't be worrying about updates, sort you and your family out first - take care xx

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## baby-diva

i stick with extra easy too - i find it easier - i love pasta and potatoes too!!! :D :D


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls.
How are we doing? Well due to the fact my jaw is so swollen that i cnt chew any food, all i have had all day is juice. I am making some mash potato with mince for dinner as il be able to suck it to get flavour. lmao. Im using my syns for some lucozade cos need the energy with no being able to eat much :-( hoping to have lost at least 3lb by the time i get weighed on fri due to this. haha.

xxx


----------



## cranberry987

Maybe try some nice cold yogurt? Ive been eating the Muller lite orange with choc sprinkles frozen - oo so nice. would be soothing on the gums i bet.

Im having a bit of a stress about going on holiday in 3 weeks. Going to germany which apparently doesnt really do quorn or veggie things in general, we'll be in the camper van with a teeny tiny fridge so cant take much with us. I will be taking reduced fat ready sliced cheddar with me tho, can never find it anywhere outside of the uk.

have spin class in an hour, went to fitness pilates this morning which was ace, would be good to go to spinning too, but meh. 

I also made carrot cake yday with scan bran and weetabix, is ok in small pieces - the quark on the top is still quite bitter even with sweetner and a sachet of white choc options in. Ridiculously low in syns tho, about 12 for the whole thing.


----------



## africaqueen

Oooh i have been eating the choc orange mullers aswell an they are soo yummy 
I have been having ice lollies too which is soothing for my sore gums. No wonder babies whinge a lot when they are teething! lol.
Your holiday sounds like fun! if u eat out an order fish or meat with potatoes and salad etc u will be fine. I dnt think holidays are the time to deprive yourself so enjoy the odd treat and just get back on track when u get home  xxx


----------



## catkin1508

hi all how have we been. sorry for not being around much had my dads 60th birthday just gone! Was a bit worried about putting on but got on the scales this morning and STS so fingers crossed it stays that way for tommoro!! 
Good to see you AQ hope your keeping well xxxxxxxxx

As im now living on a budget anyone got any evening meal suggestions thats still on the plan? xx


----------



## 4magpies

Hello girls... Hope everyone is well... get my net back at home on wed!! Woohoo.

Hoping to have lost 3lbs this week so I will have lost 2st!!

Set my wii fit up yesterday so been having a go on that so that should help hopefully.

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls.

Glad to have u back magpies!  ooh i would love a wiifit! hope u enjoy it.

Catkins- I am always on a very low budget for the plan(£20 per wk) and i manage to have some variety although not a great deal. Here are some cheap meals for you...

Jacket potato with beans
asda smart price chilli con carne(1 syn whole tin) with rice and added onion and chilli powder for extra flavour.
Cheese mug shot(2.5 syns) mixed with cauliflower.
Syn free spag bol made with lean mince, onion, tinned toms, carrots, chilli powder and salt.
Mashed potato with spaghetti hoops.
Home made syn free chicken curry.
Eggs with syn free chips and beans

There is quite a lot of cheapie meals that are syn free and i manage it but wish i had more variety! lol.

Well i have yet to eat anything yet cos of this jaw and lack of sleep but might have some yogurt soon as it will sooth my gums xxx


----------



## 4magpies

It's good AQ! I even weighed our puppy!! He is 3 & 1/2 stone so far!!! He is gonna be a big boy. Lol.

Hope your jaw feels better soon darling!! Mwah.

xxxx


----------



## cranberry987

One thing I used to live on was :-

Quorn Swedish Meatballs
Tin of chopped tomatoes
Chilli flakes/powder
Mixed herbs
Chopped onions
Pasta
Some Parmesan

Fry the onions in frylight til theyre soft, add Tomatoes, chilli, herbs and meatballs, simmer to concentrate it slightly

Mix with cooked pasta, serve with parmesan

It is totally lush and can be done without meatballs if you like - i find that a pack will last around 3-4 meals tho so doesnt work out too much

Also, just plain old syn free roast potatoes - can sit and eat them over an evening if you dont fancy a meal, cheap as, hm, chips :p


----------



## sugarkane

Catkin im on a budget to and I love this meal...Linguine pasta, bacon, mushrooms and 2 spoons of reduce fat green pesto with a little cheese on top. Ive also found that now I have a lot of the herbs and spices I need I can make cheap meals by just adding whatever reduced meat the supermarket has when I go in.

The only way I can keep on budget is to plan my meals using various slimming world recipe sites then check out the price online before I go to store, I know its very long winded but if I dont do that I get in a real pickle. My budget is about £50 for 4 a week, not so good when we need nappies.

Ok while we are on tips what do you do to aid your loss? I cheat myself into thinking I have more cheese than I have by using the smallest grater.

Weight loss not going great this week as I still cant do any exercise at all, really just want to get up and do Davina but its just not worth it, keeping my fingers crossed that I do still loose something this week.

Very proud mummy today by little boy has taken his first steps, god help me now with them both running around me.


----------



## Naya69

i love my wii fit too i cant help but weigh myself everyday it helps to keep me on track during the week.

i weigh josh hes 2 stone 2 and my dog is 4lbs shes so tiny a mini yorkie.

i weighed myself today and ive lost 3 lbs this week but i have weigh in tonight so we will see because it was a bit out last week.

iam making a chicken broth for tea in the slow cooker its a life saver when ever i need to go out i just keep it on :)


----------



## 4magpies

Thats good naya... aww how sweet compared to my lump of a dog. He is a boxer and only 8 months!! Lol. Gonna be a big boy.

I've been thinking about buying a slow cooker... bit apprehensive about leaving it on all day... I'm a bit OCD about electrical things.

xxx


----------



## sugarkane

My mum breads boxers they are lovely dogs and very loyal.

I also find my slow cooker a life saver, fav meal in there is a gammon joint covered in mustard and cooked in orange juice to take to saltiness away.


----------



## catkin1508

thanks for the cheap meal suggestions im on about £40 a week budget for food. im still trying to work out where will be the cheapest place to food shop?? Need to make this money go as far as possible!!


----------



## 4magpies

Yeah he is a proper little sweetheart... He is a white boxer!!

I love gammon cause it is salty me!! Might argos one tonight.

xxx


----------



## Naya69

i got one because you can leave them on all day thats the geat thing about them. the bowl is non stick so your food wont stick and burn while your out and it will cut out if overheated no chance of it catching fire. i go out all the time and leave mine on the most ive been out is 4 hours and it was fine. and they dont use a lot of electric and it saves so much on gas and the food tastes so much more tastier :)

going to class tonight and will be leaving it on so no worries there. :)


----------



## baby-diva

i'm off to class tonight too - i wonder how much i'll lose???? i'm a bit nervous - i hate weigh in!!


----------



## Elli21

Hey Girls.
Ive had a crappy week.

Ive just been signed off of work for a week cos of my very bad back pain!!
If it hasnt gone in a week, then ive got to go back!

My doctor also reckons i might have had a miscarriage...i was trying to explain to him about my "brown!" and very clotty period...(sorry tmi) and he explained that those symtoms, added with my bad cramps and mood swings ... :cry:

We werent trying, but its still hard to hear that!

So i thought id let u all know whats going on with me! 
Much love to you all xxx


----------



## baby-diva

sending you hugs Elli, that has to be hard :(, i'm glad you got some time off work and i'm sure things will get better!!!


----------



## Naya69

just got back i couldnt stay for class as i had josh with me but i lost 2lbs thats a total of 31lbs whoop  :happydance:


----------



## sugarkane

Well done on your loss Naya good luck Diva an everyone due a weigh in.

Elli sorry to hear your news a big hug for you, a soft one not to hurt your back of course.

Quick question which is better 2 alpen lights or 1 Hi-fi?? If Hi-fi anyone know where I could get some online??

Maybe all of us on a budget could share this weeks meal plan to see if we can get some more ideas??


----------



## africaqueen

Elli- I hope u are ok hun. Rest up and get yourself well. 

Naya- well done on the loss and 31lbs is FAB!!

Baby- diva, how did u get on at class?

Well today i have eaten crappy mix really cos of the pain iv been in with my jaw :-(
I had a few tablespoons of trifle for brekky, nowt for dinner and a few scoops of mash potato with spaghetti hoops for tea followed by some haagan daaz ice cream... must admit it was bloody tasty an lovely an cold on my gums, so bugger the syns! lol

Im hoping that tomorrow i can manage to move my jaw cos missing my fruit and veg already xxx


----------



## baby-diva

i've lost 1.5lbs :D :D very happy!!!!!
i'm just 3.5lbs off my stone award!!!! so excited!


----------



## Naya69

well done on the weight lose baby diva you'll soon have that sticker :happydance:

and try on ebay for them hi fi bars i know ebay has a lot of slimming world stuff :thumbup:


----------



## africaqueen

baby-diva said:


> i've lost 1.5lbs :D :D very happy!!!!!
> i'm just 3.5lbs off my stone award!!!! so excited!

Well done xxx


----------



## Barbles

Hiya

Can I join this thread. I started last night :happydance:


----------



## 4magpies

Well done naya & babydiva! Fab losses.

I dont weigh till friday now.

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Barbles said:


> Hiya
> 
> Can I join this thread. I started last night :happydance:

Hey fellow WTT'er!!

Welcome... hows that broodyness of yours?

xxx


----------



## Barbles

4magpies said:


> Barbles said:
> 
> 
> Hiya
> 
> Can I join this thread. I started last night :happydance:
> 
> Hey fellow WTT'er!!
> 
> Welcome... hows that broodyness of yours?
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Not too bad this week, excited about losing weight!! However my bestie is due on Sunday so will probably be back with a vengence next week with a little baby here :haha:
Less than 5 months now until TTC so we are getting there slowly!!


----------



## 4magpies

Barbles said:


> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barbles said:
> 
> 
> Hiya
> 
> Can I join this thread. I started last night :happydance:
> 
> Hey fellow WTT'er!!
> 
> Welcome... hows that broodyness of yours?
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Not too bad this week, excited about losing weight!! However my bestie is due on Sunday so will probably be back with a vengence next week with a little baby here :haha:
> Less than 5 months now until TTC so we are getting there slowly!!Click to expand...

When are you starting? We are starting my december cycle!!

Awww you cant beat newborns can you they just make me melt!!

xxx


----------



## Kimboowee

Any pregnant ladies doing sw? I think I might sign up online if poss, otherwise back to classes!


----------



## Barbles

4magpies said:


> Barbles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barbles said:
> 
> 
> Hiya
> 
> Can I join this thread. I started last night :happydance:
> 
> Hey fellow WTT'er!!
> 
> Welcome... hows that broodyness of yours?
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Not too bad this week, excited about losing weight!! However my bestie is due on Sunday so will probably be back with a vengence next week with a little baby here :haha:
> Less than 5 months now until TTC so we are getting there slowly!!Click to expand...
> 
> When are you starting? We are starting my december cycle!!
> 
> Awww you cant beat newborns can you they just make me melt!!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Well we will be starting my Jan cycle, so its actually probably about 5 months and a week til OV but Im just counting down until Jan 1st when I know its the month to start.
Im hoping to lose at least a couple of stone by then and will carry on SW throughout my pregnancy hopefully. Dont want to put on as much weight as I did last time.
Just got rid of my wedding ticker in favour of a weight loss one :haha:


----------



## 4magpies

Barbles said:


> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barbles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barbles said:
> 
> 
> Hiya
> 
> Can I join this thread. I started last night :happydance:
> 
> Hey fellow WTT'er!!
> 
> Welcome... hows that broodyness of yours?
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Not too bad this week, excited about losing weight!! However my bestie is due on Sunday so will probably be back with a vengence next week with a little baby here :haha:
> Less than 5 months now until TTC so we are getting there slowly!!Click to expand...
> 
> When are you starting? We are starting my december cycle!!
> 
> Awww you cant beat newborns can you they just make me melt!!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Well we will be starting my Jan cycle, so its actually probably about 5 months and a week til OV but Im just counting down until Jan 1st when I know its the month to start.
> Im hoping to lose at least a couple of stone by then and will carry on SW throughout my pregnancy hopefully. Dont want to put on as much weight as I did last time.
> Just got rid of my wedding ticker in favour of a weight loss one :haha:Click to expand...

I love my ticker its good cause im on here to much it keeps me motivated every time I see it!!

I should ov on dec 25th so hopefully and Jan BFP for me. Would be fab if we could be bump buddies if we both catch straight away!

I want to be at least 13st for TTC. Only 1st 13lbs to go!

xxx


----------



## Barbles

It would be great, my OH has got this idea that we are going to get pregnant straight away as we got pregnant by accident while I was on the pill so he thinks he has got super sperm (men pfft). Thats why he wont agree to NTNP.
I was 14st the first time I got pregnant, lost a stone through morning sickness then went up to 16 1/2st when I was full term. Ideally I want to get back to 13 stone too before I get pregnant but I think that is a bit of a long shot. Im 16st and half a lb now.
Hoping to lose at least a lb this week so I will be in the 15st bracket.


----------



## 4magpies

Barbles said:


> It would be great, my OH has got this idea that we are going to get pregnant straight away as we got pregnant by accident while I was on the pill so he thinks he has got super sperm (men pfft). Thats why he wont agree to NTNP.
> I was 14st the first time I got pregnant, lost a stone through morning sickness then went up to 16 1/2st when I was full term. Ideally I want to get back to 13 stone too before I get pregnant but I think that is a bit of a long shot. Im 16st and half a lb now.
> Hoping to lose at least a lb this week so I will be in the 15st bracket.

I was nearly 16st 10 in may so it can be done... We must be similar starting weights... my target on my ticker is 12st but I doubt Ill ever get to that.

xxx


----------



## catkin1508

1.5lbs off whoop whoop!!! Naya- any chance u can pm me the password?? xx glad everyone is doing well!! managed to do my food shop for £25!! tesco have baby wipes the value ones for 25p!! bargin!! xxx


----------



## baby-diva

can someone pm me the password too because i forgot it!!!! i think..... LOL :D :D


----------



## Barbles

4magpies said:


> Barbles said:
> 
> 
> It would be great, my OH has got this idea that we are going to get pregnant straight away as we got pregnant by accident while I was on the pill so he thinks he has got super sperm (men pfft). Thats why he wont agree to NTNP.
> I was 14st the first time I got pregnant, lost a stone through morning sickness then went up to 16 1/2st when I was full term. Ideally I want to get back to 13 stone too before I get pregnant but I think that is a bit of a long shot. Im 16st and half a lb now.
> Hoping to lose at least a lb this week so I will be in the 15st bracket.
> 
> I was nearly 16st 10 in may so it can be done... We must be similar starting weights... my target on my ticker is 12st but I doubt Ill ever get to that.
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

my target on my ticker is 10st 10 which is so far off as I will hopefully be pregnant before I get anywhere near that weight. I think I would happily settle at 12 stone though.
I cant even imagine being 10 stone something, it would be so unreal. I will be over the moon with 13 something.


----------



## 4magpies

I cant imagine being that light! Lol... I dont think I ever have been in my adult weight... when I met phillip I was 13 stone and a size 12.

xxx


----------



## Barbles

When I met OH, I was 13 stone and a size 16 bottom and 12 top. Put on a stone through comfyness of a new relationship but didnt really go up any dress sizes. OH has put on 2 stone since we got together too. I found a man who loves food as much as I do, he is a sweet fiend :devil:


----------



## 4magpies

Hahaha. I put on 4 stone in like a year which is really bad!!

He loves food as much as me but he can get away with it with his physical job which isnt fair. Boohoo...

xxx


----------



## baby-diva

i put on a couple of stone too in the last year, need to shed that!!! i'm 11lbs down now tho, so not too much to go. apparently my ideal weight is between 10st 10lb and 13st 7lbs - i can't imagine being 10st something either - that is toooo small for me :D i like having curves.


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome Barbles 

Me and DH are hoping to start IVF in the spring so lets hope 2011 is full of BFPS 

Well girls, today i have eaten half a tin of irish stew all mushed up cos mouth so bloody sore, a yogurt and plenty of fluids. Feel shattered off the painkillers and my appetite not rly there anyway, although i wish i could chew cos missing my fave pink lady apples :-(

Hope we are all doing ok xxx


----------



## Barbles

baby-diva said:


> i put on a couple of stone too in the last year, need to shed that!!! i'm 11lbs down now tho, so not too much to go. apparently my ideal weight is between 10st 10lb and 13st 7lbs - i can't imagine being 10st something either - that is toooo small for me :D i like having curves.

My ideal weight is between 8st something and 10st 10. I am never in a million trillion years going to be 8st something lol. I added an extra inch to myself last night and made myself 5ft5 so I had a few more lbs to play with lol.

So far today I have had
2 mandarins
1 banana
1 mullerlite
a tuna sandwich, no mayo just tuna
and packet of S&V crisps 6 1/2 syns.


----------



## Naya69

africaqueen said:


> Welcome Barbles
> 
> Me and DH are hoping to start IVF in the spring so lets hope 2011 is full of BFPS

thats great news i wish you all the best and hope you get your :bfp: on your first go :thumbup:


----------



## Barbles

africaqueen said:


> Welcome Barbles
> 
> Me and DH are hoping to start IVF in the spring so lets hope 2011 is full of BFPS
> 
> Well girls, today i have eaten half a tin of irish stew all mushed up cos mouth so bloody sore, a yogurt and plenty of fluids. Feel shattered off the painkillers and my appetite not rly there anyway, although i wish i could chew cos missing my fave pink lady apples :-(
> 
> Hope we are all doing ok xxx

Thanks hun.

Thats good news for you, we will have a serious baby :dust: session for next year lol.
x


----------



## helz81

Hi,
Ive been lurking here since I started SW in May,getting inspiration and tips from you all. Where has the weekly password for the website gone,I thought it was on the 1st page but can't see it anymore?? xxx


----------



## Naya69

helz81 said:


> Hi,
> Ive been lurking here since I started SW in May,getting inspiration and tips from you all. Where has the weekly password for the website gone,I thought it was on the 1st page but can't see it anymore?? xxx

hi we had to take it down because admin got an email off slimming world stating we shouldnt be making the password public as thats why we pay the £4.95 a week for and if we carried on showing it they would have to think about uping the price we pay each week so now we have to ask eachother for for the password.

my weigh in day is at the start of the week (monday) so if you ever need it just pm me :thumbup:


----------



## baby-diva

hi ladies :D

AQ - we're trying IUI next summer :D :D so hoping for our BFP then!!! hehe. Good luck!!

I have had cereal, a banana and some pasta and a yogurt today. I'm having chinese chicken and noodles for dinner IF i can find a recipe!!! otherwise just normal chicken and noodles!! LOL


----------



## baby-diva

ok just did my BMI - apparently i'm supposed to be at least 11st 7lbs........ OMG i would be uber-skinny if i did that. i think my ideal weight is 13st.

we've changed our dinner plans slightly - i'm doing barbeque chicken, using a recipe from the website - i can't wait - it smells gorgeous!!


----------



## Elli21

Hey all.

Im back on track today, a bit late in the week as i get weighed in tomorrow, but never mind, lets see the damage tomorrow morning, eh?

Right im not going to update the first post for the rest of the week, as im behind on monday and tuesday weighers. But i will be back properly and updating for u all on monday :)

:hugs: xx


----------



## Naya69

baby-diva said:


> ok just did my BMI - apparently i'm supposed to be at least 11st 7lbs........ OMG i would be uber-skinny if i did that. i think my ideal weight is 13st.
> 
> we've changed our dinner plans slightly - i'm doing barbeque chicken, using a recipe from the website - i can't wait - it smells gorgeous!!

i know what you mean my ideal weight is surposed to be 8 1/2 stone but that seems too skinny i will be happy at 11 if i ever make it that far :haha:


----------



## Steph63

Hi ladies, sorry havent been around much, loads of overtime in work :growlmad: 

Weigh-in tonight, lost 3lbs :happydance: 

I should hopefully be starting IUI early next year too, so let's hope this is a lucky thread for :BFP: 's!!

Elli :hugs: to you, sorry to hear your news, even though you weren't expecting it, it must be so hard :hugs:

Well done everyone on some fab losses this week! 

Hopefully I can get away with less overtime this week so might be around a bit more! :flower:


----------



## 4magpies

OMG looks like loads of us should be getting fatter with bumps in 2011... will be fab!!

I got on my scales this morning and I have put on 1lb but I have till friday to lose it...

Does anyone else notice they always put on a few lbs over ovulation?

xxx


----------



## Pink1981

:dust: to you all for next year! How exciting!

Glad you are back AQ
Hope the morning sickness subsides soon Pip
And sorry to hear your news Elli :hugs:

Well i'm not weighing in today, we've had 3 nights on the sofa, Sid is teething and he's so unsettled and i'm absolutely knackered! Haven't done to well either as its been hubbys birthday and not really in the mood for a gain! 
I'm on holiday next week too so i have 2 weeks to lose some! Although i have mine and my dd's birthday during that too. 

Am really really determined now though, i love love love seeing the weightloss at class so that is my motivation!


----------



## catkin1508

hi all i know i shouldnt weigh myself but got on the scales this morning and ive lost another 3 1/2lbs ive finally broken into the 13 zone!!! Lets hope i lose a bit more by next tuesday!! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## baby-diva

i'm hoping to lose 3.5lbs this week (for monday) so i'll get my stone award!!! so exciting! i'm only 13lbs off my Club 10 too :D :D


----------



## 4magpies

baby-diva said:


> i'm hoping to lose 3.5lbs this week (for monday) so i'll get my stone award!!! so exciting! i'm only 13lbs off my Club 10 too :D :D

Fingers crossed for you! I wanted to lose 3lbs to get my 2 stone but I dont think its gonna happen I have put on since I ov'd on monday.

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls 

Magpies- I have never heard of gaining weight whilst O'ing... lol. You only really gain weight a few days before af comes which is due to fluid retention. You will lose the 1lb no probs!

I have been a bit naughty today and bought a cheese pasty which i scooped the filling out to eat cos was starving and still cnt chew properly... then i had a milkyway dessert.
I have not been eating much but when i have, i have had ice cream and stuff thats not great cos its cooling an tasty an cheered me up.. lol. So i get weighed on fri and im not sure if i will have STS, gained or lost... gonna be intresting. lol. 
I think my first af since i lost the baby is due soon too so maybe i will have gained.
Had a call from the fertility clinic and they said i have to get my GP to refer me to them! wtf?! i am going to make a appt in a few wks. No point doing much intill my BMI is under 30 anyway cos they wont even put me on the waiting list intill then. She said the waiting list is only 4mths so that will work out great to lose my weight and then go on the list and we should be able to have it in spring 2011 which is what we wanted anyway

Hope everyone else is doing well xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Thanks AQ I always seem to lose weight before AF so maybe I am the other way round? Odd!!

Hope your good.... sorry your still sore. I think you will have lost.

xxxx


----------



## baby-diva

AQ - we had to be referred by my GP for IUI treatment too at the fertility clinic - it's fairly standard practice. I have 9.5lbs to lose to be at my ideal weight - they won't give us treatment till my BMI is at a certain level - but we still have to wait till next summer anyway.


----------



## sugarkane

Some more good weight loss well done everyone. I lost 1lb this week, not great compared to my other losses but I knew I wouldnt be doing as good this week. Im getting back to exercise today hopefully I cant stand sitting around anymore.


----------



## minnie83

I lost 4lb this week! :happydance: Makes up for the 2 I put on last week, now I can pretend that never happened lol! 

Hope everyone's doing ok, I hardly have the time to check in on here anymore. :nope:


----------



## cranberry987

First weigh in last night and it was goood! 7lbs off. WI Tuesday nxt wk. Fingers x'd


----------



## 4magpies

Well done!

I also lost 7lbs my 1st week.

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Well done on the losses girls 

Baby- diva, i am suprised i have to do it through my Dr, given the fact that i have no tubes so there is obviously no other way at all that i can ever get pregnant without IVF and i was told by the Gyne ward to just call the fertility consultant and make a appt due to that. So pathetic really. Hoping next yr brings all us girls ttc with medical assistance some bfps xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Oooh forgot to add, i have a job interview for tuesday  really hopeful with this one xxx


----------



## baby-diva

how weird that you have to go through your GP first - but generally if you're going to any hospital you have to be referred - don't worry tho it doesn't generally take long!!! you'll do great :D :D
what's the interview for? I'm trying to find a part-time job, because i have my foster sons (don't want full time) but it's not going well - because i haven't worked due to illness for like 7 years, i'm not that employable, but i'll keep trying!!

i packed a whole load of size 18 clothes away last year, got them back down last week and they ALL fit - including a pretty dress i've never worn - i'm soooo happy right now!!! it's definitely a good day, and it gives you the boost to keep on going with the diet too!! it's like having a whole new wardrobe - and getting rid of all the stuff that is too big :D


----------



## 4magpies

I bought some size 16 skinny skinny jeans last night and they fit fab so I know how you feel!!

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Baby diva- Thanks  The job is for a local call centre and i have a lot of experience so im quite hopeful with this one  Im sure u will get something in the end, just takes longer when u have no work record for a long time. 

Well done on fitting into smaller clothes! im still in 20's but they are a lil loose so hoping to be in 18's soon  xxx


----------



## cranberry987

Been thinking of buying a soda stream, i drink lots of sparkling water - ice and a straw and it makes me think im having alcohol. Anyone got one? Would like to know if it does the water well, how long it stays bubbly etc.

GL with the job interview. My husband just got told they might be making them redundant, will find out in Oct. Kinda good really as the jobs will go in 2 years, he'll get a good payout, and then it gives us the incentive to move back to where we grew up - live an hour away atm and would like to be closer to parents etc for when the planned bump arrives. Hopefully in that time the economy will have picked up and wont be too hard to get a new job.


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls.
I lost 1lb this wk so thats 23lb lost so far 
Glad i lost at all after all the haagan daaz i had the last few days! lol

xxx


----------



## Naya69

hi girls welldone on the fab weight loses keep it up :thumbup:

ive had a bad week chinese and macdonals ekkk and then out tonight drinking iam so scared to do a body test on my wii fit iam just gonna have to dance my arse off tonight :D

altho i went shopping for a dress for my little boys christening on thursday and i got one in internationale size 18 and it fits perfect i havent been able to shop in there since i was about 16 so was well chuffed ive dropped 3 dress sizes :happydance:


----------



## baby-diva

wow well done Naya - it's brilliant!!! i haven't been into internacionale in ages, but must go in to shop for the honeymoon - it's only 9 weeks tomorrow till the big day!!


----------



## africaqueen

Well done on the dropping dress sizes Naya! i just won a bid on ebay on a gorgeous new bright pink ruffle dress in a size 18 for our friend's baby's christening in Oct. I am still in 20,s at the moment but they are slightly looser so should deffo fit that dress by Oct 

Baby- diva- ooh bet ur soo excited! i got married last dec but we could never manage a honeymoon what with the 1st ectopic and losing my job etc, but if i get this job on tuesday we are going away for our 1st anniversary  where r u going? 

Well im off out soon with dh to our friend's housewarming party so will probs drink a LOT! lol. Il be straight back on plan tomorrow tho cos wanna lose at least 2lb this wk and then il be 16.7  xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Ooh magpies- Good luck for your weigh in  xxx


----------



## CocoaOne

Well done Naya!

Forgot to update on Tuesday. I lost *1lb* this week.


----------



## baby-diva

thanks AQ - we're off to Inverness on the honeymoon, i'm so excited!!! Our wedding is October 9th :D :D and i'm so glad we're able to get off on holiday - we're lucky because if we still have the boys here my MIL is going to have them.
I'm 16st 9.5lbs just now and I would love to lose 3.5lbs to get my stone award - so we're about the same weight almost - what height are you? I'm 5ft 8" and a size 18, but i don't think it will be long before i'm into size 16's which will be great :D :D


----------



## 4magpies

I *STS* this week but happy with that as it was OV week and I am odd and always put on weight at ov week but lose it for AF! Lol.

xxx


----------



## catkin1508

well im up and down so far- am hoping for at least a 1lb off so im still in the 13's!!


----------



## africaqueen

baby-diva said:


> thanks AQ - we're off to Inverness on the honeymoon, i'm so excited!!! Our wedding is October 9th :D :D and i'm so glad we're able to get off on holiday - we're lucky because if we still have the boys here my MIL is going to have them.
> I'm 16st 9.5lbs just now and I would love to lose 3.5lbs to get my stone award - so we're about the same weight almost - what height are you? I'm 5ft 8" and a size 18, but i don't think it will be long before i'm into size 16's which will be great :D :D

Ooh nice!
I am 16.9 aswell and im 5ft 8in too! i am size 20 tho, weird eh?! lol
Soon be size 18 tho xxx


----------



## baby-diva

some people just carry their weight differently - you'll get to a size 18 tho :D :D it's so exciting when it does happen!!


----------



## africaqueen

Well i had a few drinks last nite and been hungover all day and dh back at work so iv been eating crap! lol. Had chippy, chocs and lucozade... back on plan tomorrow! wanna shift 2lb this wk. How is everyone else doing? xxx


----------



## cranberry987

I sympathise with the hangover-cure eating. Sometimes you just have to listen to your body and put in the things its craving or spend all day with your head in the toilet.

Just bought myself a cupboard full of mushroom & wine pasta n sauce, 5 for £2 in Asda! I thought they had been discontinued, v excited. also gonna try the quorn peppered steaks for dinner - theyre free. going for my first extra easy day tmw - as I understand it you just have to make sure to eat loads of free veg with your meals? Gonna have a fry up for lunch and steak and syn free chips for dinner (and carrots or something). 

Are baked beans good enough to make the fry up extra easy style?


----------



## africaqueen

Cranberry- u dont have to include speed foods with every meal u have on EE. I always do EE and have still had good losses when i havent included ss foods ;-)
U just get a better loss if u do xxx


----------



## cranberry987

Hm, i might give it a try then, I rarely eat all of my as and bs on green, wouldnt be too hard to cut down to one of each.


----------



## africaqueen

That's why i love EE cos u get x1 hea and x1 heb and get to enjoy syn free chips with ur steak etc  xxx


----------



## catkin1508

OMG i love the mushroom and wine pasta!! Going to have to head to ASDA now and see if they have got any in my local one!! If they have ill be buying loads:happydance:

Had a poo day today- didnt eat anything up till 3pm and then got so hungry i ate crap!! Oh well back on it tommorow- feeling a bit down as dont seem to be getting where i want to very fast- i wish i could lose 4 stone overnight- that would be so lush...just wake up and be skinny :haha:


----------



## cranberry987

Try eating more superfree food, and drink more water maybe. Oddly if you dont drink enough you retain water as your body thinks its a drought. I think the same is true of food, no science to back me up ofc, but if you dont eat regularly your body learns to save up energy rather than burn it off.

Also water fills you up - quite often I'll be hungry between meals and have a massive drink of water and that'll be enough to get me to the next meal, if its not then i have a piece of fruit. Apparently hunger is sometimes thirst oO

ive emailed batchelors to ask which pasta n sauce are in production, theres only 3 on their website so no idea where these mushroom and wine in asda came from. maybe i discovered the last stash!


----------



## baby-diva

lol i think everyone wishes they could wake up in the morning and have lost 4st - that would be awesome :D :D

i'm excited to see what i've lost tomorrow - but not sure if i can go to diet club this week as we have to kids with rashes that might be chicken pox!!! grr :(


----------



## africaqueen

Well iv done great today- NOT! lol.
I had spaghetti on toast for dinner(fine) and then at my parents i had cheese on toast and some lucozade... sooo gonna eat syn free rest of the day and have minimal syns intill fri's weigh in as wanna lose 2lb this wk.
How is everyone's wkend going? xxx


----------



## catkin1508

my weekend is going poo :0( had a curry last night which was soooo nice. i did enjoy it but now feel a bit quilty as haad a naan bread. Followed by some cake. I NEED TO GET A GRIP!!! I soooo want to be a size 10/12 and i know unless i kick myself up the arse im never going to get there!


----------



## cranberry987

Been a bit of a wobbly day - coming off my anti-depressants as theyre not rly good to take during pregnancy, was at 45mg, came down slowly, and ive been at 15mg all week. Starting to feel it tbh, quite weepy and totally irrational. Going to go another week then come off them, then its onto the next one to come off.

Food wise has been ok. Trying my first EE day. Had bowyers sausages for lunch with toast beans and egg. Strawberries and yogurts. And i got steak and chips for dinner. 

Did two classes at the gym this morning, one was horrific weightlifting to techno type thing, the next was fitness pilates which was much better. Have two booked in tmw as well - hopefully will have recovered enough by then.

I have cheese on toast quite often, is ok as long as you have the small loaf and can use that ready sliced low fat cheddar - two slices is 1 HEX A. Lucozade tho, hm. Maybe try drinking lucozade light i think its called. Its got all the nutrients to perk you up, but not the sugar. They do it in a red fruity flavor and a green one - maybe lemon/lime.

Catkin, keep it up. Back on the horse and put last night behind you. Thin feels better than cake tastes!


----------



## cranberry987

Oh and I read that if you ate no syns at all you'd only eat around 2100 less calories and it takes 3500 to lose a lb. But having no treats, you're more likely to pig out. So I'd eat the syns AQ and maybe up your fruit/veg intake to get the 2lbs.


----------



## africaqueen

Yeah will probs do that cranberry. I guess iv managed to lose 23lb by following ee and having daily treats and the odd splurge so best not change my plan too much ;-)

Hope u feel ok when u come off the pills. It must be hard to do x

How r u finding the plan? i notice u have not been on it long and hope its all clicking with u. Took me a few wks to get into it but i love it now  xxx


----------



## cranberry987

im fine with green days - did it a few yrs ago so pretty much all sorted there, EE im getting used to. I'm a bit sceptical about it really, will change when I see results I suppose. Ive been snacking on the left over sausages from lunch all day which were lovely and free, I was the same last week tho when I ate pasta all week - some days over 2k calories and i still lost loads of weight.


----------



## africaqueen

Yeah i did the red and green days yrs ago and was convinced that EE would not work but iv lost 23LB since april and was off plan for 5wks during that time when i lost my baby and had surgery etc, so pretty pleased with the results  just love being able to have potato an rice with my meat cos makes for nice filling meals xxx


----------



## sugarkane

Not done to bad today ive just eaten Chicken & Rosemary Meatloaf with cauliflower cheese, was really nice strange but nice. Wish I could stop picking though im sabotaging my weight loss.

Did a Davina workout today and really worked hard, going to try get on the bike later while watching TV I need to see some results for my hard work.

Good luck girls and well done on this weeks losses


----------



## catkin1508

very true cranberry- im doing green days think i am going o try extra easy- am so worried i will put on though?? xx


----------



## cranberry987

well i think they wouldnt have made ee an option if they thought people would put on. ive ate a LOAD today on ee and its only been 1600 cals. even just looking at whats going in vs whats going out, thats means losing weight. when you add all the science stuff to it itll be more effective.

give it a go, after all, i bet 90% of sw'ers do ee. make sure to record what you eat so your consultant can advise if needed.


----------



## catkin1508

yeah true, ive been really good today so feeling really good- think i might give it a go as of tommorow. As i do like my roast dinners!! Trying to get some inspiration from the magazine...


----------



## 4magpies

Ive had a weekend of eating rubbish.

Back on it tomorrow though... have to treat ourselfs sometimes I guess.

Just want a lb this week... as I didnt lose last week... dont really want to STS.

xxx


----------



## baby-diva

i did really well this last week but today i went to a party and i just ate the whole time - especially birthday cake - it was gorgeous!!!! hehe. I am going to do really well tomorrow and exercise and see how much i've lost!! i'm still hoping to get to my stone :D :D but who knows???
keep up the good work everyone!!!


----------



## Barbles

Its my first weigh in tomorrow, Im excited!!!!


----------



## africaqueen

Good luck barbles!

Well girls i have been feeling quite low over losing the baby and the whole loss of fertility thing so i have been off track the past 2 days :-( just had some choc now cos feel so sad. Im really hoping i get this job tomorrow so that my mind is occupied and i can stop dwelling on everything. I am gonna get back on plan tomorrow and get weighed next fri. I knw i would of gained. Hope everyone else is doing better xxx


----------



## Elli21

Hiya Girls.

Im back :hi:
Properly this time :)

Im no longer going to go to group. Im going to weigh myself on a monday morning at tesco before i do my weeks shop.
So i weighed in and from last weigh in which was wednesday i lost a 1lb.
Im happy with that seeing as ive been comfort eating alot this week.

Im back on it as from today :thumbup:

AQ, its completely understandable hun :hugs: xxx

Ill catch up and start filling in front page as of today :)


----------



## Naya69

hi girls iam not going to weigh in tonight as ive gained 4lbs whoops lol not to worry i will shift it over the next few days. ive just been so busy as it LO's christening in 2 weeks so ive been in town a few days shoppin for outfits and here there and everywhere so ive just not had time to cook so it been a case of take aways and maccy d's and then i went out on friday night and drank way too much :blush:

anyway new start today so ive had nowt to eat yet but iam having a jacket with tuna mayo and a nice salad and very much looking forward to it as i didnt really enjoy all the fatty crap ive been eating and i was getting stomach pains x

but i will get the password off my mum or friend who are going :thumbup:


----------



## baby-diva

good luck barbles,
AQ - sorry you're feeling so rubbish, i hope you can get back on plan - just think about IVF :D :D
Elli - congrats on your 1lb, glad you're doing ok.
Naya - wow 4lbs!!! that's alot! hehe . Hope you get back on plan and lose your 4lbs - i'll message you with the password if you like!!
i'm going off to a meeting soon, then have diet club at 6.30, looking forward to it!!


----------



## truly_blessed

AQ - I just want to say I think you are amazing with everything you have gone through. You had your first ectopic whilst I was going through my MMC and I remember reading your story then but it was a bt too raw and close to home for me to comment at the time. 

Anyway back to the thread, I lost 1lb last Wed which I was quite surprised at but have been quite bad over the weekend with fish and chips, a big piece of cake, wine, nuts, ice creams...... so today it's been 1 banana, 2 alpen light bars (HEX), pasta, tuna, beetroot salad and low fat coleslaw then a big bowl of melon, strawberries and pineapple in an attempt to kick the SS food into gear. Probably be a jacket potato for tea with beans and low fat catherdral city from my other HEX.

I find if I drink too much water on the weigh in day, I actually put on weight so I try to kerb it on the day I get weighed and just drink more on the other days.


----------



## baby-diva

i find that i gain weight when i drink alot of water on the weigh in day too - so i try to not drink too much - i'm getting nervous about weigh in today tho!!!


----------



## Naya69

baby-diva said:


> good luck barbles,
> AQ - sorry you're feeling so rubbish, i hope you can get back on plan - just think about IVF :D :D
> Elli - congrats on your 1lb, glad you're doing ok.
> Naya - wow 4lbs!!! that's alot! hehe . Hope you get back on plan and lose your 4lbs - i'll message you with the password if you like!!
> i'm going off to a meeting soon, then have diet club at 6.30, looking forward to it!!

haha i know i had actually put on 5lbs yeasterday but lost a pound over night but my bodys funny i can put on a lot but lose a lot as well like the first week on this diet i lost 10lbs, one day i might try a week like that again :winkwink:

yes please IM me the password i have asked my consultant for it but shes ignored me nice!! :thumbup:


----------



## baby-diva

how kind of her!! LOL. i lost 5lbs the first week but my loss hasnt' been that steady - one week i'll lose 1lb and then the next i lose like 4lb just like that!! it's odd :D :D 
i'm leaving soon - wish me luck!!


----------



## Barbles

Yay I lost 2.5lbs this week. Was a little disapointed at first as usually I lose more first week but I have lost 7.5lbs before I started so in total I have lost 10lbs since being at my heaviest. Good times.


----------



## catkin1508

well done barbles, my weigh in is tommoro morning- not getting me hopes up- did well all day and then went to my sister in laws for tea :0( and had chips- not loads but still not good!!
Can someone PM me the password too please xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Well done barbles and good luck for tomorrow catkin.
Im gonna try get back on plan tomorrow. Got my interview so night all xxx


----------



## country_girl8

can i join u ladies? im joining this afternoon little nervous bout being weighed as i know im not gunna like the outcome....ive brought 3kids into the world in the last 4yrs so my body aint looking its best hopefully i will get some results like you ladies have from sw....will update my weight later eek!!


----------



## baby-diva

i gained half a lb this week.... that'll be all the butter icing on the birthday cake!! i ate far too much - i'm going to be ultra good this week - i'm determined to get my stone award - and no parties this week either!


----------



## 4magpies

I got on the scales this morning and was 15st 0.

Got 4 days to lose 2lbs then I will have lost a lb from last week.

Need to be really good now.

Had yogurt and raspberrys for brekkie.

On plain pasta for lunch.

xxx


----------



## SmileyShazza

Just popping in to see how you are all doing. I've been trying to follow the logistics of the SW plan although have been suffering a bit with MS so haven't been sticking to it 100% - am pleased that so far I've only put on three quarters of a lb.

Hope that everyone has been getting lots of nice losses :)


----------



## sugarkane

Hi ladies, well done on the weight loss so far. Welcome Country and good luck all those with weigh in's still to come. 

Naya im sure you will get it off by next week your very focused. 

Diva everyone needs to have a few bad days sometimes even if its just to give us a kick up the bum for next week.

AQ all the best for your interview.


----------



## truly_blessed

hey Shazza, look at that little ticker now :hugs: so pleased. you just enjoy this time and don't be worrying to much about weigh ins.

2nd day of melon, pineapple and strawberries for me in an attempt to make up for the bad weekend before last weigh in of my free 12 weeks tomorrow (I have been eating other free food as well lol). Not sure I can do this again tomorrow, it's going down like a lead balloon TBH. 

The things we put ourselves through. I'm going on a caribbean cruise end of Oct and determined to get to a size 12 before stuffing my face for 2 weeks.


----------



## sugarkane

Does anyone know where Muller lights are on offer? I get through loads and it can work out expensive. ASDA were 5 for a £1 which was great but well they stopped that now. If no offers does anyone have any alternatives which are free and good?

Blessed have you tried making the fruit a smoothie with some fat free yogurt?? I know your ment to sin them but well fruits fruit..Could be very wrong but may help you get through the next few days??


----------



## baby-diva

morrisons usually do mullerlight on offer :D :D i dont really like them so i eat either Activia fat free or Shape fat free - both free on EE :D :D 
i think i'll do better this week - i had fun on Sunday so i don't feel bad about it but i go to try on my wedding dress soon so i'd like to lose some more weight by then - my dress is in at the shop - so i just have to have some alterations done!!


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome country  and hi girls 

My interview went really well and she basically said she will give me a start date within the next few wks once my CRB check comes back  im made up!!

Diet wise, i have been naughty and had a pasty for my dinner but im making a traditional nigerian meal for me an dh tonight and its delicious! it is all syn free too aside from a few syns for the oil but u dnt need much, so if anyone fancies a change from the norm an wants the recipes, let me kw 

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Ooh and Elli, when u update the first page, my weigh in day is a fri now an iv lost 23lb 
Thanks xxx


----------



## Elli21

updated for u AQ xx


----------



## 4magpies

Well done on the interview honey... what kind of job is it?

We weigh together now dont we.

Woohoo.

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

4magpies said:


> Well done on the interview honey... what kind of job is it?
> 
> We weigh together now dont we.
> 
> Woohoo.
> 
> xxx

Hi hun 
It was for a call centre that has opened up near where i live 

Yep we are both friday weighers now, although im not weighin in this fri due to the fact i knw i have gained and me and dh have a few things going on that day too. I am back on the plan but allowing myself off days cos still feeling quite sad over everything. Back on plan tomorrow tho and weigh in next fri so hoping to have lost 3-4lb by then 
Just made a gorgeous nigerian meal and im well full! love, love love plantain fried in fry light. Mmmm. haha xxx


----------



## cranberry987

lost 1/2lb tonight :/ off to london for work for next few days, so thats gonna be total crap. not expecting much next week.


----------



## africaqueen

cranberry987 said:


> lost 1/2lb tonight :/ off to london for work for next few days, so thats gonna be total crap. not expecting much next week.

Its still a loss hun. Well done. Enjoy the few days off plan and then back on when u get back xxx


----------



## Naya69

well been to a friends little boys party today so i had a tiny bit of cake and a few sandwiches and a few bits but not much came home and made chicken with lots of veg then a muller for afters also had a chicken sandwich for lunch.

ive decided to keep all chocolate out of the house or anything that can drag me down josh isnt impressed but tuff he will get used to it :)


----------



## catkin1508

hiya all lost 1lb today!! Yay still a loss so im well chuffed! Can someone pm the password to me pretty please xxxxx


----------



## Steph63

Morning girlies!

I lost half a lb this week. Really disappointed tbh, that makes my total loss 13lbs, really thought I would have hit the stone mark this week. I was really good all week, really stuck to the plan, bar Saturday but I knew that would be a bad day and thought I could use it as a flexible syns day. Also started walking to work (3 miles) last week so a bit gutted that it was such a crap loss. I did drink alot of water though, which I hadnt thought might affect it, might try to avoid that next week.


----------



## 4magpies

Hey Steph, when I am bad I have an awesome loss when I am good I sometimes have a rubbish loss or STS. There seems to be no rhyme or reason to this diet. Just stick with it and you will be rewarded.

I also seem to find it matters where I am in my cycle as to how much I lose/dont lose.

Keep your chin up honey.

Mwah.
xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Morning Girls 
I am back on plan today. Just had bacon on toast for brekky and a cuppa.
Going food shopping soon and trying to think of some cheap options for meals cos im sick of getting the same foods... any ideas?? 

Well done on the losses girls xxx


----------



## Naya69

morning dont worry steph i agree with magpie sometimes you try so hard and nowt happens and then other times you can cheat and lose big so just keep at it xx

well i decided to weigh myself on the wii fit as ive not done it since monday when i put on 4lbs and iam back down to how i was before so ive lost lost the 4lbs whoop just need to lose a bit more before monday and then i will be 16 sometime on the slimming world scales. my first target goal was 16 stone so its not too far away.

just put some braising steak in the slow cooker gonna have that with lots of veg and then my friends bring my just dance game back today so gonna go on that for a couple of hours tonight x


----------



## country_girl8

well done everyone whos lost. i have made a good start to day 1 i think lol....had a nom yogurt n a banana for brekkie and a turkey jp with loads of salad for lunch actually feel really full


----------



## baby-diva

i had tuna and sweetcorn fritters for lunch, no syns and totally gorgeous!!


----------



## 4magpies

baby-diva said:


> i had tuna and sweetcorn fritters for lunch, no syns and totally gorgeous!!

Recipe please!

xxx


----------



## catkin1508

asda r selling batchelors mushroom and wine again!!! think they have bought it back!! yay!!!


----------



## africaqueen

I had fried plantain(in fry light) for lunch with a hot and sour mug shot and a muller light.
Was delish! im probs going to find it easier to stick to the plan this mth as il only be cooking for myself as dh is following ramadan and wont eat till after 9pm. So i went food shopping before and im going to be having lots of salads with jacket potatoes and chicken etc. xxx


----------



## Laura12355

Hii guys. Can I join you? I've not lost anything yet cos i only started on monday i'm doing the extra easy option x


----------



## modolk2

baby-diva said:


> i had tuna and sweetcorn fritters for lunch, no syns and totally gorgeous!!

 i agree wheres the recipe??


----------



## africaqueen

Laura12355 said:


> Hii guys. Can I join you? I've not lost anything yet cos i only started on monday i'm doing the extra easy option x

Welcome Laura 
I do EE and love it! it really works and u get to eat loads of yummy foods 
Good luck for your 1st weigh in.

Well im going to have 2 baked potatoes with syn free coleslaw and tuna with salad for tea. Followed by strawberries. Yummy! xxx


----------



## Naya69

welcome laura good luck with your first weigh in i too do EE and i love it theres so much variety :wave:

just had my braising steak it was gorgous and its on special offer at tesco so gonna get some more tomorrow had it with lots of veg and new potatoes it was delish gonna have a muller light in a bit when my sweet craving kicks in and then gonna go on just dance for a couple of hours not weighing again till fridy as i feel i lose more by doing it this way.

xxx


----------



## sugarkane

Hi everyone just a quick one before dinner will catch up later though. Ive lost 2lb this week 31lb in total. Next week I should be in the 13's I hope.

Here is my dinner list for the week, incase anyone wants some ideas:
Cheese Meatballs & Sweet Spud
Chicken Soft Cheese in Bacon & Spud
Chicken in BBQ Sauce & Sin Free Chips
Bacon Mushroom & pesto pasta
Mint Kebab Salad Roasted Veg x2
Nasi Goreng


----------



## baby-diva

ooh what are cheese meatballs????
i'll put the recipe up for the tuna and sweetcorn fritters later on :D


----------



## sugarkane

Its just mince with mixed herbs and seasoning, make into balls and push cheese into middle reshape and cook in the oven. Ive tried it with cheese triangles, mozzarella and low fat cheese, mozzarella has been my fav so far. I normally make a BBQ sauce with it and sin free chips or mash.


----------



## africaqueen

sugarkane said:


> Its just mince with mixed herbs and seasoning, make into balls and push cheese into middle reshape and cook in the oven. Ive tried it with cheese triangles, mozzarella and low fat cheese, mozzarella has been my fav so far. I normally make a BBQ sauce with it and sin free chips or mash.

Ooh that sounds delicious! iv been looking for something different to make 

Im still in sweet tooth mode so gonna make some syn free rice pudding later for supper with the milk i have left over from HEB 

Has anyone heard from Pip? I have no credit or id text her xxx


----------



## Laura12355

Naya69 said:


> welcome laura good luck with your first weigh in i too do EE and i love it theres so much variety :wave:
> 
> *just had my braising steak it was gorgous and its on special offer at tesco so gonna get some more tomorrow had it with lots of veg and new potatoes it was delish* gonna have a muller light in a bit when my sweet craving kicks in and then gonna go on just dance for a couple of hours not weighing again till fridy as i feel i lose more by doing it this way.
> 
> xxx

Definately going to try this out !

I did syn free home made spag bol for our tea. Just put loads more veg in than usual and used extra lean mince. It was yummy :)

Does anyone know how many syns chicken tikka sandwich filler is by any chance? Cos i'm going my friends tomorrow and shes making jackets with filler and i already told her it was fine lol x


----------



## Becky

How have I not seen this! Can I join in the fun please x


----------



## Naya69

Laura12355 said:


> Naya69 said:
> 
> 
> welcome laura good luck with your first weigh in i too do EE and i love it theres so much variety :wave:
> 
> *just had my braising steak it was gorgous and its on special offer at tesco so gonna get some more tomorrow had it with lots of veg and new potatoes it was delish* gonna have a muller light in a bit when my sweet craving kicks in and then gonna go on just dance for a couple of hours not weighing again till fridy as i feel i lose more by doing it this way.
> 
> xxx
> 
> Definately going to try this out !
> 
> I did syn free home made spag bol for our tea. Just put loads more veg in than usual and used extra lean mince. It was yummy :)
> 
> Does anyone know how many syns chicken tikka sandwich filler is by any chance? Cos i'm going my friends tomorrow and shes making jackets with filler and i already told her it was fine lol xClick to expand...


do you know what brand it is or where she shops as i will have a look in my syn directory.
ad yer do try the braising steak i got 3 good pieces for £1.87 x


----------



## Laura12355

Naya69 said:


> Laura12355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naya69 said:
> 
> 
> welcome laura good luck with your first weigh in i too do EE and i love it theres so much variety :wave:
> 
> *just had my braising steak it was gorgous and its on special offer at tesco so gonna get some more tomorrow had it with lots of veg and new potatoes it was delish* gonna have a muller light in a bit when my sweet craving kicks in and then gonna go on just dance for a couple of hours not weighing again till fridy as i feel i lose more by doing it this way.
> 
> xxx
> 
> Definately going to try this out !
> 
> I did syn free home made spag bol for our tea. Just put loads more veg in than usual and used extra lean mince. It was yummy :)
> 
> Does anyone know how many syns chicken tikka sandwich filler is by any chance? Cos i'm going my friends tomorrow and shes making jackets with filler and i already told her it was fine lol xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> do you know what brand it is or where she shops as i will have a look in my syn directory.
> ad yer do try the braising steak i got 3 good pieces for £1.87 xClick to expand...

it'll either be asda or sainsburys home brand. Whats a syn directory? x


----------



## Naya69

Laura12355 said:


> Naya69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura12355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naya69 said:
> 
> 
> welcome laura good luck with your first weigh in i too do EE and i love it theres so much variety :wave:
> 
> *just had my braising steak it was gorgous and its on special offer at tesco so gonna get some more tomorrow had it with lots of veg and new potatoes it was delish* gonna have a muller light in a bit when my sweet craving kicks in and then gonna go on just dance for a couple of hours not weighing again till fridy as i feel i lose more by doing it this way.
> 
> xxx
> 
> Definately going to try this out !
> 
> I did syn free home made spag bol for our tea. Just put loads more veg in than usual and used extra lean mince. It was yummy :)
> 
> Does anyone know how many syns chicken tikka sandwich filler is by any chance? Cos i'm going my friends tomorrow and shes making jackets with filler and i already told her it was fine lol xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> do you know what brand it is or where she shops as i will have a look in my syn directory.
> ad yer do try the braising steak i got 3 good pieces for £1.87 xClick to expand...
> 
> it'll either be asda or sainsburys home brand. Whats a syn directory? xClick to expand...

its a book you can buy from the group that has all the syns for most branded foods and things that are free and things that are superfree its really good its only £7.50 in class or you can buy it on ebay but its a bit more expensive.

for the asda chicken tikka filler its 1 syn for a level spoon full x


----------



## africaqueen

Becky said:


> How have I not seen this! Can I join in the fun please x

Welcome Becky  are u doing the red an green days of extra easy plan?

xxx


----------



## Laura12355

Naya69 said:


> its a book you can buy from the group that has all the syns for most branded foods and things that are free and things that are superfree its really good its only £7.50 in class or you can buy it on ebay but its a bit more expensive.
> 
> for the asda chicken tikka filler its 1 syn for a level spoon full x


Defo going to be purchasing that on mon! (as long as i've lost weight lol)

And thanks for looking it up for me i'll just have 2/3 spoonfuls then fill up on salad! I think :)


----------



## Becky

africaqueen said:


> Becky said:
> 
> 
> How have I not seen this! Can I join in the fun please x
> 
> Welcome Becky  are u doing the red an green days of extra easy plan?
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

I do extra easy! got 9lbs to go x


----------



## 4magpies

Got on the scales tonight and they were 14st 13 so aslong as i lose 1 lb by friday and I will have lost!! C'mooooooooooooooon! xx


----------



## africaqueen

4magpies said:


> Got on the scales tonight and they were 14st 13 so aslong as i lose 1 lb by friday and I will have lost!! C'mooooooooooooooon! xx

You can do it!!!:happydance:

I am in such a sweet tooth mood! gonna go and make my syn free rice pudding soon before i give in to chocs! lol xxx


----------



## 4magpies

africaqueen said:


> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> Got on the scales tonight and they were 14st 13 so aslong as i lose 1 lb by friday and I will have lost!! C'mooooooooooooooon! xx
> 
> You can do it!!!:happydance:
> 
> I am in such a sweet tooth mood! gonna go and make my syn free rice pudding soon before i give in to chocs! lol xxxClick to expand...

Ooooh I might make some of that tomorrow cause it is lushhhhh!!

I am trying to be good tonight and not snack. Im gonna go bed in a minute cause I just feel shattered at the moment...

Tryed keeping busy and blitzed the kitchen tonight so its nice and clean and shiny!

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Omg im shattered after blitzing our kitchen too! half did the bedroom aswell. I am worn out! lol. Gonna make my rice pud and then bed and a film for me  xxx


----------



## Naya69

Laura12355 said:


> Naya69 said:
> 
> 
> its a book you can buy from the group that has all the syns for most branded foods and things that are free and things that are superfree its really good its only £7.50 in class or you can buy it on ebay but its a bit more expensive.
> 
> for the asda chicken tikka filler its 1 syn for a level spoon full x
> 
> 
> Defo going to be purchasing that on mon! (as long as i've lost weight lol)
> 
> And thanks for looking it up for me i'll just have 2/3 spoonfuls then fill up on salad! I think :)Click to expand...

yes it is good and well well worth the money but if your group doesnt have one ask your consultant about it and she will be able to order you one in :thumbup:


----------



## Rach28

Uh Oh - hanging my head in shame, I havnt been here and update for 3 weeks :blush: Sowwwweeeeeeee!!!

After my little gain, I lost 2lb, then 3lb (and got my stone award) and then anther 1lb on monday - giving me a total loss of 15lb so far!! :happydance:

Nearly at my club 10, so trying to keep up the good work. 

I had a major headache yesterday and all I wanted to do was eat chocolate :dohh: I had about 6 squares of cadburys dairy milk from a large bar my DH had hidden in the top cupboard that I found!!! heheheeeee 

Headache has gone today and have been very very good. 

Made Synfree salmon and cod fishcakes for us all for tea - my eldest son loves them :thumbup:


----------



## baby-diva

oh syn free rice pudding - need that recipe please!!!


----------



## 4magpies

Rach28 said:


> Uh Oh - hanging my head in shame, I havnt been here and update for 3 weeks :blush: Sowwwweeeeeeee!!!
> 
> After my little gain, I lost 2lb, then 3lb (and got my stone award) and then anther 1lb on monday - giving me a total loss of 15lb so far!! :happydance:
> 
> Nearly at my club 10, so trying to keep up the good work.
> 
> I had a major headache yesterday and all I wanted to do was eat chocolate :dohh: I had about 6 squares of cadburys dairy milk from a large bar my DH had hidden in the top cupboard that I found!!! heheheeeee
> 
> Headache has gone today and have been very very good.
> 
> Made Synfree salmon and cod fishcakes for us all for tea - my eldest son loves them :thumbup:

Im the same I crave chocolate and sweet stuff when I have a migrane... luckily enough I havent had one this month though. 

Welcome back & well done on the loss.

xxx


----------



## sugarkane

Well done on the weight loss ladies, good luck for todays weigh in's and welcome to the newies.

Please could someone pm the password to me. 

Im really not motivated to exercise today will have to give myself a kick up the bum I think, Im praying I have a couple of good weeks, as I havent been home to my mums since I started all of this and I really want to surprise her and the rest of my family with how I look.

Oh and dont forget if you dont have the syns book its all online to check on the slimming world website


----------



## 4magpies

I got on the scales this morning and 14st 13 just need to lose a lb by tomorrow and I am sorted!! Lol. Dont really want to STS this week.

xxx


----------



## truly_blessed

baby-diva said:


> oh syn free rice pudding - need that recipe please!!!


was just thinking that myself


----------



## truly_blessed

STS this week but I did have a BAD weekend (well it was good really but bad SW wise)

Been naughty today and ws craving chips, peas and gravy ... it just had to be done .. and I had a headache prior to that as well, it's gone now. That's my treat for the week though, going to stick to the plan religiously for the rest of the week.


----------



## Rach28

truly_blessed said:


> baby-diva said:
> 
> 
> oh syn free rice pudding - need that recipe please!!!
> 
> 
> was just thinking that myselfClick to expand...

Mmmmmm and me!!


----------



## Becky

Rach28 said:


> truly_blessed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baby-diva said:
> 
> 
> oh syn free rice pudding - need that recipe please!!!
> 
> 
> was just thinking that myselfClick to expand...
> 
> Mmmmmm and me!!Click to expand...

me four! x


----------



## africaqueen

Ok girls, this the recipe i use for the syn free rice pudding. It is not exact. U can alter it depending on how thick or watery you like it and how sweet. I like mine quite sweet and medium thickness 
This recipe is for 1 person x

5 tablespoons of pudding rice
1 pint of skimmed milk(heb)
4 tablespoons of sweetener
1 tsp of nutmeg

Just put it all together in the pan, keep stirring intill boiling and then simmer for 15 mins, stirring every few mins intill cooked. Really easy and soooo tasty! enjoy x

I have been good again today. I had no brekky cos was rushing around but i had tinned spaghetti on toast (heb) for lunch and a mug shot for a snack.
For my tea im gonna make syn free chips, quorn minted lamb thingy, sweetcorn and tomatoes and some homemade coleslaw(1 syn). Yummy!

xxx


----------



## snowy-willow

Hi ladies

I am new to this site so just wanted to pop in and say hi!

I am following slimming world although loosely most of the time. I am finding when I don't follow it properly my moods are effected so really need to try and stick to plan as much as possible.

I try to plan my meals in advance but sometimes struggle to keep to it!

I don't want to lose too much while pregnant as my hospital consultant told me not to lose weight but he did give me a information sheet about low GI diets and some of the meal examples are slimming world friendly so even if I followed the sheet he gave me I think I would end up losing weight. So at the moment I am going to stick with slimming world but allow myself treats so I don't lose too much in one go.


----------



## africaqueen

snowy-willow said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I am new to this site so just wanted to pop in and say hi!
> 
> I am following slimming world although loosely most of the time. I am finding when I don't follow it properly my moods are effected so really need to try and stick to plan as much as possible.
> 
> I try to plan my meals in advance but sometimes struggle to keep to it!
> 
> I don't want to lose too much while pregnant as my hospital consultant told me not to lose weight but he did give me a information sheet about low GI diets and some of the meal examples are slimming world friendly so even if I followed the sheet he gave me I think I would end up losing weight. So at the moment I am going to stick with slimming world but allow myself treats so I don't lose too much in one go.

Welcome to our lil group  i have been up and down with the plan since i lost my baby but been back on it the past 2 days. Do what feels right for your body whilst pregnant xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girlssssssssssss!

13st 12! *Lost 1lb* this week which is fab considering the crap I have eaten... will update my ticker when I get to work.

Mwah.
xxx


----------



## Steph63

Well done 4magpies!

Rach28, can I have the receipe for the syn-free salmoln & cod fishcakes please, sounds yum!

I am 100% on plan after my poor loss this week, have new motivation, we booked a holiday last night so I need to lose as much as poss between now & 16th October :happydance: I am so excited! :happydance:

Made the chip-shop style curry sauce last night, absolutely yum and syn-free! Have a busy weekend, so have made syn-free mini quiches, and a big pot of syn-free leek & potato soup so that I always have something good to eat in a rush! 

Have a lovely Friday ladies! :kiss:

PS: Elli, can you update my total loss on the front page, I have lost 13lbs in total, thanks :flower:


----------



## 4magpies

2 more lbs and I've lost 2 stone! Wonder if I can do it next week?!

40lbs to gooooo! Lol.

xxx


----------



## country_girl8

well done 4magpies:)...im on day 3 today n feeling quite good ive really stuck to it so far although af due tomorrow so things can rapidly change!!l :lol:
I took my measurements they are 
bust 34
waist 31
hips 38.1/2 
so im hoping to lose a few off the waist n hips...i weighed in at 11st and im 5ft 1 so hoping few 2/3lb off this week


----------



## 4magpies

I seem to have hit a bit of a wall at the moment think I need to start planning/writing down what I am eating again...

As I have been cheating a bit and not counting my syns... ooops.

I wanted to be 13st by TTC time and thats only 3 months away. I need to lose around 2lbs a week to get there and its not gonna happen at the rate I am going....

xxx


----------



## snowy-willow

4magpies said:


> I seem to have hit a bit of a wall at the moment think I need to start planning/writing down what I am eating again...
> 
> As I have been cheating a bit and not counting my syns... ooops.

I often find if I don't write it all down the small little things start to sneak in or I forget I have had something and then find myself going over my syns.

Well done to all those who lost this week - keep up the good work.


----------



## 4magpies

snowy-willow said:


> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> I seem to have hit a bit of a wall at the moment think I need to start planning/writing down what I am eating again...
> 
> As I have been cheating a bit and not counting my syns... ooops.
> 
> I often find if I don't write it all down the small little things start to sneak in or I forget I have had something and then find myself going over my syns.
> 
> Well done to all those who lost this week - keep up the good work.Click to expand...

Yeah I think I am gonna start a food diary just in a note book. I have run out of the slimming world slips.

Congrats on your pregnancy by the way!

xxx


----------



## cranberry987

well, god, been a bad couple of days. yday lunch had chicken salad from deli - all fine. got to hotel and was so shattered cba to go out, so i got room service and there was nothing healthy on that, so i gave up. then that spilled over into thursday. croissant for breakfast, lasagne for lunch, chineese for dinner at 10pm when i got home. husband had bought me some cake too so i had one of those, and just had one for breakfast. need to stop but im just so tired after the last few days and theres no food in apart from cake and pasta n sauce and i cant really have that for breakfast.

blech


----------



## 4magpies

cranberry987 said:


> well, god, been a bad couple of days. yday lunch had chicken salad from deli - all fine. got to hotel and was so shattered cba to go out, so i got room service and there was nothing healthy on that, so i gave up. then that spilled over into thursday. croissant for breakfast, lasagne for lunch, chineese for dinner at 10pm when i got home. husband had bought me some cake too so i had one of those, and just had one for breakfast. need to stop but im just so tired after the last few days and theres no food in apart from cake and pasta n sauce and i cant really have that for breakfast.
> 
> blech

I do that... you think I've messed up once so just carry on. I need to get rid of that attitude but its really hard to shake off!

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Well done magpies, thats fab hunni!! 

I am feeling blah today cos got my 1st af since i lost the baby and its not nice :-(
I am going to have some bacon an eggs in a min and try to keep away from junk food today. Il eat fruit for my sugar fix. Going shopping soon to look for some knee boots that fit wide calfs, any ideas?? and need some new cushions for living room and some new make up so should be a nice lil shopping trip  xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Hey honey...

Try this link....

https://www.duoboots.com/

They are expensive but really good quality and well fitting as different choice of calf widths.

My AF is due on mon/tues/wed.

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Managed to get some nice stretchy knee black knee boots frm primark for £13 so happy days! lol. They are to go with the gorgeous pink ruffle dress i won on ebay cos im going to a christening on 3rd oct and wanna look sexxxxxxy. haha. Should of lost over a stone by then. Today has turned out to be a disaster diet wise! my craving for junk food got the better of me when i nrly fainted when we were out so ended up in maccy's.... having a choc biccy with my cuppa now so right back on track tomorrow! i have been soooo good for the past 2 days so knw i can be again xxx


----------



## cranberry987

im shattered and not been able to stick to SW at all today, going to have chicken tikka for dinner, so not terribly sinful but i cba. working tomorrow at 7.15 (scream) so i doubt ill stick to it tmw either. all things fine when im fine, then i get tired/ill/whatever and it all goes out the window


----------



## Naya69

dot worry everyone we all have our bad days/weeks :) last week i had a major blow out maccy Ds, chinese twice, kababs, cake ect and i put on 4lb so i jumped straight bk on the plan and come wednesday ive already lost the 4 and now ive lost an extra 2 so thats 6lbs lost up to now and weigh in isnt till monday iam now in the 16 stone range iam well chuffed :happydance:
today i bort some of them sandwich fillers because iam sick of eating tuna in my jackets so i got a eats smart cheese and onion but wont be having it again as it was sickly.

i had a chicken tika sandwich filling in a toastie 
jacket with cheese and onion with salad and a muller light

and thats me done for today gonna go on my game just dance in a bit before i go for a bath :)


----------



## Naya69

oh ..... does anyone have any ideas what i can have in a jacket potato as a filler as iam stuck with ideas receips please thanks :flower:

also how do you make that prawn marie rose thingy you put in jackets i tried it ages ago and loved it xxxx


----------



## snowy-willow

Naya69 said:


> oh ..... does anyone have any ideas what i can have in a jacket potato as a filler as iam stuck with ideas receips please thanks :flower:

I have cheese and beans a lot.

what about chilli?


----------



## Naya69

oh i love chilli might give that a try one day next week thanks :thumbsup: xx


----------



## mummy2b2010

Ooooh good thread, i have been doing slimming world for 3 weeks and have lost 9lbs so far, my weekly weigh in is tuesdays :D xxx


----------



## Naya69

mummy2b2010 said:


> Ooooh good thread, i have been doing slimming world for 3 weeks and have lost 9lbs so far, my weekly weigh in is tuesdays :D xxx


welcome :wave:

thats a great loss hun keep it up :thumbup: any advice just ask and one of us will be here to help xx


----------



## mummy2b2010

Thanks naya xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome mummy2b, great loss so far 

Well i am lying in bed feeling soooo faint cos af is terrible seeing as its the first since in i lost the baby and had my surgery. I feel shockin :-( just havin some tea and toast (heb) hope i feel better tomorrow. Hope everyone is doing well xxx


----------



## xLaurax

Hello ladies, sorry I've not been around much lately.

Elli, I've now lost 27lb, so 2.5lb each week for the last 2 weeks, definately going to get my 2st award next week as imalready down 1lb :)

I'm so proud of myself for achieving that in just 8 weeks, I've had a few tough weeks but now totally back on track!!

Nice to see you here Becky :) can't believe you've only got 9lb left to go!! Well done xx


----------



## lucky3

hello everyone,

hope you are well? I am back from my 2 hols now...haven't dared to stand on the scales yet :lol:!! i have done plenty of exercise but plenty of eating too :(

snowy willow, where in Norfolk are you? do you go to a group? I went to a group in Diss but am having a break at the mo and just trying to do it at home.

clare x


----------



## xLaurax

lucky3 said:


> hello everyone,
> 
> hope you are well? I am back from my 2 hols now...haven't dared to stand on the scales yet :lol:!! i have done plenty of exercise but plenty of eating too :(
> 
> snowy willow, where in Norfolk are you? do you go to a group? I went to a group in Diss but am having a break at the mo and just trying to do it at home.
> 
> clare x

Hey Clare, 

You can't be far from me, my groups in eye, and our leader Jane does one in diss on Tuesday, is that the one you went to??

I'm sure you've not done as bad as you think, my sil went on hols and came back 2lb lighter, that was after being in Greece for a week

Xxx


----------



## Naya69

hello ladies 

AQ hope your feelig better soon hun my AF here to so i feel a bit shitty as well but i know it prob not half as bad as what your going through :hugs: 

today i had a minted lamb sandwich from the sandwich shop on a brown muffin with some lettice then 2 packets of them cheese moments and for my tea i had healthy choice sausages, mushrooms and a fryed egg all done in fry light the sausages are 1 syn each not had many syns this week so thats good.

gonna had a go on just dance in a min and weigh myself ekkkk 

hope everyone else is having a good day xxx


----------



## lucky3

xLaurax said:


> lucky3 said:
> 
> 
> hello everyone,
> 
> hope you are well? I am back from my 2 hols now...haven't dared to stand on the scales yet :lol:!! i have done plenty of exercise but plenty of eating too :(
> 
> snowy willow, where in Norfolk are you? do you go to a group? I went to a group in Diss but am having a break at the mo and just trying to do it at home.
> 
> clare x
> 
> Hey Clare,
> 
> You can't be far from me, my groups in eye, and our leader Jane does one in diss on Tuesday, is that the one you went to??
> 
> I'm sure you've not done as bad as you think, my sil went on hols and came back 2lb lighter, that was after being in Greece for a week
> 
> XxxClick to expand...

Hi Laura!

we used to have a consultant called lucy but she was erm, not great!! but she suddenly resigned so it may be that Jane is doing it now. She is great, she does one on a Tuesday in Diss but filled in for Lucy sometimes. A lot of people from our group left to join hers and they said it was soooo much better. I would consider going to her group. :)

i'll do the scales tomorrow!


----------



## Naya69

hello ladies well ive decided its time to share some before and after pics iam still a BBW but its slowly coming off i started on the 17th may which is when the before pics were took and the after pics were taken about 20 mins ago up to now ive lost 2 1/2 stone which iam so proud of as ive never stuck to a diet before and always lasted about 6 weeks at the most and then pilled it bk on so here we go you can see a bit of a change add your views please :) xx

*BEFORE*

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v497/naya69/17may3.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v497/naya69/17may4.jpg

*AFTER*

excuse the expression on my face a fly went past my head just as the pic took lol
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v497/naya69/PIC_0461.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v497/naya69/PIC_0462.jpg


----------



## africaqueen

Oh WOW Naya! u can really see the difference! Keep it up hun, u are doing fab!

I might just post a before and after pic myself when i have got my 10% award(which im giving myself in the form of a chanel lipstick, lol)

I have had a shitty day. Had grilled chicken an pitta for tea but then had lucozade and chocolate cos felt so faint :-( back on track tomorrow tho. Having lunch at mum an dad's and they are making lamb with syn free roasties and veg so that's all good and i have some fruit left so will have that for supper xxx


----------



## Naya69

i love lamb its the best might give the chicken on pitta a try i love anything like whats the lowest syn wrapps?? anyone know x


----------



## CocoaOne

Naya you look fab!

Elli - can you take me off the front page please? I'm still slowly losing weight (only 12lb to go!) but I haven't got the time or motivation to follow SW at the moment, and I'm struggling to keep up with all the posts! 

I'll pop in though to see how you're all getting on. Keep up the good work ladies! :flower:


----------



## truly_blessed

Excellent work Naya, keep it up girl, you really can tell. x

I've bitten the bullet and uploaded some pics of my progress, I didn't have a lot to loose (about 25 lb) and it was easy to just buy a bigger size and ignore it but .... I knew that wasn't the answer and it was making me miserable so I started SW 12 weeks ago. I decided the only way I would do something about it was to take photos where I couldn't hide under the clothes, which was what I did, so here goes

https://www3.snapfish.co.uk/snapfis...sc=SHR/otsi=SALBlink/COBRAND_NAME=snapfishuk/

They are labelled with the month, week no and weight. They certainly help me stay focused when I go off track.


----------



## africaqueen

truly_blessed said:


> Excellent work Naya, keep it up girl, you really can tell. x
> 
> I've bitten the bullet and uploaded some pics of my progress, I didn't have a lot to loose (about 25 lb) and it was easy to just buy a bigger size and ignore it but .... I knew that wasn't the answer and it was making me miserable so I started SW 12 weeks ago. I decided the only way I would do something about it was to take photos where I couldn't hide under the clothes, which was what I did, so here goes
> 
> https://www3.snapfish.co.uk/snapfis...sc=SHR/otsi=SALBlink/COBRAND_NAME=snapfishuk/
> 
> They are labelled with the month, week no and weight. They certainly help me stay focused when I go off track.

Could only view the 1st pic as i dnt have a account but wow! love ur figure! i would kill for that shape! lol. I will have to put some pics up soon too.

Today has so far resulted in a mars bar cos i nearly fainted before(this af is really bad) and im going to my parents for a roast dinner but all syn free.
Tomorrow i am going to get back on track and bite the bullet an get weighed on fri. I hve probs gained around 4lb due to my choc craving the last few days xxx


----------



## Naya69

truely blessed i viewed them as i can defo see a difference espcially on the pics of your back your shape is so much slimmer well done keep it up girl your doing fab xx

well today my 2 friends came round with their kids and we went on my big trampoline i was nakered they had me jumping up and down constantly for about 30 mins everytime i stopped their shouting jump claire jump they should be my personal trainers as i was sweating when i came off lol

they left about an hour ago so i put josh to bed and cracked on doing my front garden its really hot here today and pulling up weeds and brushing was nakering i did about 45 mins in the front untill its now neat and tidy and i was pouring with sweat i think if i didnt sit down i would of pasted out.

not had nowt to eat yet as iam not relly a day eater i eat more at night but iam gonna have a jacket with tuna and mayo with some nice cold salad yum x

hope everyone else is having a sunny day too xx


----------



## baby-diva

hi everyone,
sorry i've not been around much - been a bit of a complicated week, i've been good on the diet tho!!! 
Naya - you look great :D :D
Truly - you have an AMAZING figure!!!
AQ - sorry you're feeling so ill :( that sucks - i hope you feel better soon.

it's weigh in for me tomorrow - i'm hoping to actually lose this week!!! it would be good.
the recipe for the tuna and sweetcorn fritters will be on my blog tomorrow so i'll link then :D


----------



## Laura12355

Naya - Sure your weigh in this week ill go great. Bet your knackered afte all that jumping about lol. I sometimes have spagetti hoops on jackets or sin free bolognaise (when I had it left over from the night before) :). Its ace. 

AQ - Sorry to hear your feeling so ill. Your doing really well considering the circumstances. I couldn't do it. You're obvs a very strong lady. 






WELL. . . 

Where do I start. OH's birthday on Fri and the little fredsters christening today so I've had quite a few alcoholic sins. I gave up counting on Friday night cos we didnt have freddie cos he was staying at his nans so i got HAMMERED then on the way hom had sausage chips and gravy. Hope it doesnt affect me too much os i've ben SUPER SUPER good the rest of the week. Had a couple of days that were completely sin free. Weight in tomorrow and i'm very nervous.

Really fancy doing a pasta bake. Does anyone know a syn free/low syn receipe? x


----------



## baby-diva

hi all,
naya - you're welcome :D :D
laura - i'm sure you'll do great, i get really nervous each sunday before my weigh-in :D :D too!!! have you checked the website for recipes???

for dinner today i had chicken that i marinated myself (fancy huh???) and I had fruity cous-cous - so good!! and free in syns.... i love syn free days :D :D


----------



## Naya69

Laura12355 said:


> Naya - Sure your weigh in this week ill go great. Bet your knackered afte all that jumping about lol. I sometimes have spagetti hoops on jackets or sin free bolognaise (when I had it left over from the night before) :). Its ace.
> 
> AQ - Sorry to hear your feeling so ill. Your doing really well considering the circumstances. I couldn't do it. You're obvs a very strong lady.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WELL. . .
> 
> Where do I start. OH's birthday on Fri and the little fredsters christening today so I've had quite a few alcoholic sins. I gave up counting on Friday night cos we didnt have freddie cos he was staying at his nans so i got HAMMERED then on the way hom had sausage chips and gravy. Hope it doesnt affect me too much os i've ben SUPER SUPER good the rest of the week. Had a couple of days that were completely sin free. Weight in tomorrow and i'm very nervous.
> 
> Really fancy doing a pasta bake. Does anyone know a syn free/low syn receipe? x


thanks :D up to now my wii fit is telling me ive lost 9lbs this week but we will find out tomoz at weigh in :winkwink:


----------



## Barbles

Arg Im gagging for a bit of chocolate and have gone as far as getting a kitkat but I havnt opened it yet.
Ive been ok this week but on Friday I went out for a meal with OH for our anniversary and had steak chips and salad with a boat load of mayo then a little tub of icecream. Then yesterday we had another meal out for a friends engagement and I was good (had melon then carvery) but had three glasses of wine.
Because of all this I dont really want to eat the kitkat but its so tempting. I get weighed tomorrow, will it really affect my weightloss having it now?


----------



## Barbles

I ate the kitkat :dohh:


----------



## africaqueen

Barbles said:


> I ate the kitkat :dohh:

The kitkat wont make any diff if ur getting weighed tomorrow ;-)
You need to eat a extra 3000 cals to gain 1lb i think so u will be fine xxx


----------



## Barbles

Thanks AQ, you made me feel a bit better. Im so nervous about getting weighed tonight. I dont feel any skinnier this week (which I know is stupid). Get this weigh in out of the way and back on it strictly this week. Ive got two weeks until my next night out and then after that nothing planned until October so I have no excuses or anything. I will do this lol x


----------



## catkin1508

hi all, 

sorry not been around much last week have been busy busy busy!! Went to Alton towers at the weekend and had a weekend away as was my birthday yesterday!! Ate loads of cake and wine-have got on the scales and have STS am hoping this will be the case for weigh in!! Fingers crossed- hope you are all doing ok??? Need to sit down and read the pages to catch up whats going on

P.s can someone pm the password?? ta


----------



## baby-diva

i'll pm you the password tonight :D :D
i'm nervous for weigh-in too - i'm hoping to have lost something this week - the last few weeks it's been just half a lb off and then back on again....


----------



## Barbles

I just weighed myself at tescos (naughty) and I was 15st 10 1/2lbs so that makes a 2lb loss which is fantastic but I hadnt eaten anything then and Ive now had a sandwich. Hoping the scales tonight give me a 1lb loss which I would be happy with given the week I have had!! FX'd x


----------



## africaqueen

Barbles said:


> I just weighed myself at tescos (naughty) and I was 15st 10 1/2lbs so that makes a 2lb loss which is fantastic but I hadnt eaten anything then and Ive now had a sandwich. Hoping the scales tonight give me a 1lb loss which I would be happy with given the week I have had!! FX'd x

I told u not to worry ;-) well done an hope SW scales reflect the same loss.
I cnt wait to be 15 something 

Well im right back on track today thankfully. I had strawberries and blueberries for brekky, mug shot and a few ryvita with cottage cheese for lunch and for tea im gonna make rump steak with jacket potato and salad, followed by fat free yoghurt and some melon. Yummy xxx


----------



## baby-diva

https://vickisartisticlicense.blogspot.com/
this is the link to my blog, the first post has the recipe for the tuna and sweetcorn fritters :D :D enjoy!! they are tasty :D :D


----------



## Naya69

hi iam off to weigh in in 30 mins just been docs to be weighed and iam now 16.8 which is what the wii fit is telling me altho sw scales add an extra pound also the docs worked out i had lost 45lbs since starting but iam only getting 31 so gonna ask my consultant the real number.

will have the password as well so who ever needs it pm me :flower:


----------



## Laura12355

aaahhhh my 1st weigh in tonight !!!! i hope i've lost. i've not been too naughty. had one bad night with lots of alcohol but most of my days have been syn free or only 2-3 syns. 


Sooo nervous!

Good luck to all other monday weighers! xx


----------



## catkin1508

goodluck laura and naya!! Keep us updated xx


----------



## africaqueen

Good luck to all the girls getting weighed later 

Im about to have my steak and jacket potatoes with homemade coleslaw. Mmmmx xx


----------



## sugarkane

Good luck to the Monday weighers, hope you all do better than you want to.

Well I have just had a good old no frills jacket with tuna salad and cheese and well it was the best meal ive had for a while, the jackets were nice a sweet mmmmmmm and im sooooo full.


----------



## Naya69

well iam back and well happy ive lost 8 1/2 lbs which brings the total to 35 1/2 lbs all together  :hppydance: ive lost the 4 i put on last week and an extra 4 1/2 i got my 2 1/2 stone sticker and certificate which is now on my kitchen door as it helps to keep me motivated hoping for another big loss next week. 

good luck laura i hope you've lost big too :thumbup:

gonna tuck into sausages 1 syn each with sw chips and spagetti yum iam starving :)

I HAVE THE PASSWORD IF ANYONE WANTS IT :thumbup:


----------



## baby-diva

1.5lbs for me - so pleased with that!!!!!


----------



## africaqueen

Well done Naya and baby diva!! Fab losses 

I am gonna bite the bullet and get weighed on fri. I have stuck to plan all day today and only used a couple syns for the low fat spread for my jacket potatoes.
Going to have a cheese triangle and melon for supper. I am feeling more into the zone now as i soooo want to see my BMI get below 30 so we can get on that IVF list and get 1 step closer to being parents 

Ooh today my new pink dress came frm ebay(brand new) fuchsia flapper dress to the knee and its a size 18 and fits like a glove! and for the first time in my life i have managed to fit into a pair of knee high boots! they are pull on ones so bit of give in them but im sooo made up cos never even managed to get those ones on before! i looked at myself in the mirror and actually felt young for the first time in ages ;-)

xxx


----------



## Laura12355

Well done Naya and babydiva!

Well week one and i've lost

FOUR AND A HALF POUNDSSS !!!!!

I'm so happy. I thought i'd lost 2 maxiumum!
This diet is ace i feel like im eating loads and still losing weight.

Plus my leader gave me an ace syn free pasta bake idea :0

so good day all round x x x


----------



## Laura12355

africaqueen said:


> Well done Naya and baby diva!! Fab losses
> 
> I am gonna bite the bullet and get weighed on fri. I have stuck to plan all day today and only used a couple syns for the low fat spread for my jacket potatoes.
> Going to have a cheese triangle and melon for supper. I am feeling more into the zone now as i soooo want to see my BMI get below 30 so we can get on that IVF list and get 1 step closer to being parents
> 
> Ooh today my new pink dress came frm ebay(brand new) fuchsia flapper dress to the knee and its a size 18 and fits like a glove! and for the first time in my life i have managed to fit into a pair of knee high boots! they are pull on ones so bit of give in them but im sooo made up cos never even managed to get those ones on before! i looked at myself in the mirror and actually felt young for the first time in ages ;-)
> 
> xxx

So pleased for you hun!
and i'm sure you'll reach your target in no time your doing really well :) xxx


----------



## Barbles

I lost 1lb tonight which Im well chuffed with seeming as I went out twice this week. That brings my total to 11lbs lost with 3 1/2lbs lost at SW. Just had some cheeky garlic bread with my tea and back on the diet with a vengence tomorrow!! Well done Monday ladies on your weight losses.


----------



## lucky3

Naya69 said:


> well iam back and well happy ive lost 8 1/2 lbs which brings the total to 35 1/2 lbs all together  :happydance: ive lost the 4 i put on last week and an extra 4 1/2 i got my 2 1/2 stone sticker and certificate which is now on my kitchen door as it helps to keep me motivated hoping for another big loss next week.
> 
> good luck laura i hope you've lost big too :thumbup:
> 
> gonna tuck into sausages 1 syn each with sw chips and spagetti yum iam starving :)
> 
> I HAVE THE PASSWORD IF ANYONE WANTS IT :thumbup:

wow that is fantastic, well done :happydance:


----------



## lucky3

Barbles said:


> I lost 1lb tonight which Im well chuffed with seeming as I went out twice this week. That brings my total to 11lbs lost with 3 1/2lbs lost at SW. Just had some cheeky garlic bread with my tea and back on the diet with a vengence tomorrow!! Well done Monday ladies on your weight losses.

well done!! :thumbup:


----------



## lucky3

baby-diva said:


> 1.5lbs for me - so pleased with that!!!!!

yay, well done!!:thumbup:


----------



## africaqueen

well done Barbles. Every pound lost is bringing us closer to our dream ;-) xxx


----------



## catkin1508

well done on all the losses!! fingers crossed the rest of us do as well xxxx

Naya can u pm me the password- and i am sooooo jealous wish i could lose 8 1/2 in a week xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Well done on the losses girls...

I have put on 3 lbs since weekend.. I got on the scales this morning and im 15st 1! Argh its doing my head in. 3lbs to lose by friday to STS!

AF is here and I usually lose lots AF week!

xxx


----------



## Naya69

hi ladies wow some fab loses this week so happy no ones put on keep up the great work girls :thumbup:

ive got to be extra good this week as ive got my little boys christening on sunday so wanna have a few drinks and a piece of cake :D

hope everyone has a good day xx


----------



## 4magpies

I really need a kick up the ass at the mo...

Cant believe how much I am struggling but then i am not sticking to it as I should had a bad few weeks.

Send some PMA my way please girls.

xxx


----------



## lucky3

Well i weighed myself yesterday but forgot to post....it's prob 4 weeks since last weigh in as i've been away for 3 weeks...

have put on 6 lbs, could be worse i guess?! I am going to try hard to get it off again though, wish me luck!!

Off to do some body magic in the garden now!!


----------



## 4magpies

You have a proper excuse though lucky! You are preggers... me on the other hand... im just a pig. :haha:

So far today I have had:

Breakfast: shape zero yoghurt (free)

Snack: shape zero yoghurt (free)

And some flavoured water...

Lunch: i am having a tomato and herb pasta mug shot. (free)

I havent decided on tea yet.

For snacks this aft I have a pear and a banana and an apple. (free)

xxx


----------



## Laura12355

Naya69 said:


> hi ladies wow some fab loses this week so happy no ones put on keep up the great work girls :thumbup:
> 
> ive got to be extra good this week as ive got my little boys christening on sunday so wanna have a few drinks and a piece of cake :D
> 
> hope everyone has a good day xx

it was my little boys christening on sunday and I sat as far away as i could from the buffet table so i didnt eat as much lol x


----------



## africaqueen

Magpies- U will be ok chick, just get back on track and you knw u will lose the weight.
I am finding it very hard but was good yesterday and so far today i have only eaten a fat free shape yoghurt and some strawberries.
I bought some syn free burgers yesterday so gonna have 1 of those with syn free potato wedges and beans for tea  

Glad everyone else is doing well and just realised christmas is not too far away so wanna be in a nice glam dress for christmas nites out 

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

I have some syn free burgers in the freezer. Think I will defrost them tonight...

Oooh yeah I forgot about xmas... I just want to lose it for TTC so I have a better chance... Got 10 weeks to go now... starting to get panicy about it.

Ta for the support AQ. Luv ya lots. :hugs:

Your new dress sounds lovely by the way with your boots.

xxx


----------



## Naya69

Laura12355 said:


> Naya69 said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies wow some fab loses this week so happy no ones put on keep up the great work girls :thumbup:
> 
> ive got to be extra good this week as ive got my little boys christening on sunday so wanna have a few drinks and a piece of cake :D
> 
> hope everyone has a good day xx
> 
> it was my little boys christening on sunday and I sat as far away as i could from the buffet table so i didnt eat as much lol xClick to expand...


yer i think i might take your advice :haha: altho i got to choose what i wanted on the buffet so i picked some nice healthy choices for me :winkwink:


----------



## Laura12355

PLUS . . .

so many people wil want to talk to you and give you presents you wont have much time to binge out anyways lol

x



Naya69 said:


> Laura12355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naya69 said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies wow some fab loses this week so happy no ones put on keep up the great work girls :thumbup:
> 
> ive got to be extra good this week as ive got my little boys christening on sunday so wanna have a few drinks and a piece of cake :D
> 
> hope everyone has a good day xx
> 
> it was my little boys christening on sunday and I sat as far away as i could from the buffet table so i didnt eat as much lol xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> yer i think i might take your advice :haha: altho i got to choose what i wanted on the buffet so i picked some nice healthy choices for me :winkwink:Click to expand...


----------



## LankyDoodle

Started SW last week as came to the realisation that after 9 months of losing weight due to morning sickness and being able to eat whatever rubbish I wanted afterwards because of breastfeeding, when she hit 3 months I must have had a growth spurt as I just couldn't stop eating LOL. 2 weeks ago I started dieting and lost 8lbs in a week but found it incredibly hard to watch cals when breastfeeding and soooooo hungry all the darn time, so yep 10th August I joined after 4 years away from it. I feel the first week has gone well. Will let you know tonight what I've lost. :)


----------



## Naya69

welcome lankydoodle :wave: good luck xx


----------



## Naya69

Laura12355 said:


> PLUS . . .
> 
> so many people wil want to talk to you and give you presents you wont have much time to binge out anyways lol
> 
> x
> 
> 
> 
> Naya69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura12355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naya69 said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies wow some fab loses this week so happy no ones put on keep up the great work girls :thumbup:
> 
> ive got to be extra good this week as ive got my little boys christening on sunday so wanna have a few drinks and a piece of cake :D
> 
> hope everyone has a good day xx
> 
> it was my little boys christening on sunday and I sat as far away as i could from the buffet table so i didnt eat as much lol xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> yer i think i might take your advice :haha: altho i got to choose what i wanted on the buffet so i picked some nice healthy choices for me :winkwink:Click to expand...Click to expand...

yer i so cant wait to get all the presents altho a lot of people are just giving him money as thats what i requested because on the monday iam going on a major shoping spree in toys R us with him i feel like a big kids in there and ive seen some nice stuff in next i want for him :happydance:


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome lankydoddle 

Well i just had a very saintly lunch! lol. I had spag hoops on toast(heb) with no spread. Yogurt an strawberries  I am back in the zone today. It comes and goes with my mood swings tho tbh. I am meeting a friend for a drink later but will just have 2 small glasses of wine with soda water to make them last longer. I have got a christening on sunday aswell and will probs have more than a few then but will stick to it food wise 

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Does anyone know how many syns a chocolate muffin is?

One of the reps has been an brought loads of cakes and I really want one!! Argh.

xxx


----------



## LankyDoodle

Thanks :)

Choc muffins - small is 6 syns, medium is 13 and a half syns and large is 21 and a half syns! More if it's choc chip.


----------



## 4magpies

I'd say medium...

13 syns so thats everything for today of my syns... 

thanks honey!

xxx


----------



## Laura12355

Just failed a telephone interview!
So upset and angry at myself!!!!!!

I want to eat a big fat choc bar & cry :(


----------



## africaqueen

Laura12355 said:


> Just failed a telephone interview!
> So upset and angry at myself!!!!!!
> 
> I want to eat a big fat choc bar & cry :(

What was it for hun?
Just bare in mind how difficult the job market is nowadays and dnt be too hard on yourself. I failed 2 telephone interviews last yr for barclays and bt.
If you eat the chocolate u will feel worse cos u will feel u have failed your diet aswell. I should know cos im a classic comfort eater:winkwink:

xxx


----------



## Naya69

Laura12355 said:


> Just failed a telephone interview!
> So upset and angry at myself!!!!!!
> 
> I want to eat a big fat choc bar & cry :(

STEP AWAY FROM THE CHOC BAR!!!! [-X 

i know how dissappointed you must feel but iam sure there are other just as good jobs out there ive been searching for months now and been let down so many times just pick yourself up and you will soon be in the job you want :hugs:


----------



## Laura12355

Yeah it was barclays.

I didnt have choclate i went for a walk for some tomatoes instead lol x


----------



## Naya69

i have a recipe for tomato soup the girls at my group have tried it and said its really nice i havent tried it yet will do at the end of the week but its so simple to make so if i write it down can you add it to the front page for dinner recipe :thumbup:

*tomato soup*

2 tins of chopped tomatoes, 400g
1 tin of carrots, 400g
1 tin of baked beans, 400g
1 chicken oxo
1/2 pint of water
and the magic ingrediant is 1 pickle onion

you must follow the cooking instructions to the letter 

put all the ingrediants in a pan blend and heat and then serve 

this is free on extra easy and green xx


----------



## Laura12355

Sounds VERY odd

but I'm willing to give it a go x


Naya69 said:


> i have a recipe for tomato soup the girls at my group have tried it and said its really nice i havent tried it yet will do at the end of the week but its so simple to make so if i write it down can you add it to the front page for dinner recipe :thumbup:
> 
> *tomato soup*
> 
> 2 tins of chopped tomatoes, 400g
> 1 tin of carrots, 400g
> 1 tin of baked beans, 400g
> 1 chicken oxo
> 1/2 pint of water
> and the magic ingrediant is 1 pickle onion
> 
> you must follow the cooking instructions to the letter
> 
> put all the ingrediants in a pan blend and heat and then serve
> 
> this is free on extra easy and green xx


----------



## Naya69

the girls at my group swears by it theres about 5 of them who have tried it and they said its out of this world and the secret ingrediant is the pickle onion as it gives it a bit of a kick to it x


----------



## Steph63

Hey ladies, well done on the losses!

4magpies, you will get your motivation back, don't be too hard on yourself!

I'm just back from weigh-in, lost3lbs so that makes a total loss of 16lbs, so got my stone award tonight! :happydance: :happydance: Quite please after a bad week last week, but still feel sooooo impatient! i just want the weight off NOW so we can start treatment :growlmad: 

Made some mini SW quiches so am going to go heat one for a late dinner, had a driving lesson after group, so am only home! 

Hope you are all having a lovely evening :flower:


----------



## Naya69

:happydance: well done on your weight lose steph 3lbs is fab and your doing so well 16lbs is a great loss so far congrats on your award :thumbup:


----------



## Steph63

Thanks Naya!

Meant to ask, have any of your group leaders mentioned Fast Forward? Mine hasn't and I forgot to ask, but I would lurk on the SW facebook page and saw it mentioned, but didnt like to ask! From what I gather, it is a plan you can only get from your consultant and you only do it for one week, but it speeds up your weight loss....don't know if I've got all that right but can anyone explain??


----------



## Naya69

oh our consultant hasnt mension that might ask about it next monday x


----------



## LankyDoodle

I lost 9 and a half pounds!!! :D


----------



## Naya69

LankyDoodle said:


> I lost 9 and a half pounds!!! :D

wow thats an amazing weight lose well done :thumbup:


----------



## sugarkane

Steph I have a SW cd and it mentions that on there its a bigish file if you want you can pm me your email and I will send it over to you. It is a strict 7 day plan that limits you to certain foods from what I can see after having a quick look. If anyone else wants to give it a go let me know.

Well done everyone on the weight loss we have had some big ones this week already, keep your fingers crossed for me tomorrow.


----------



## Steph63

sugarkane said:


> Steph I have a SW cd and it mentions that on there its a bigish file if you want you can pm me your email and I will send it over to you. It is a strict 7 day plan that limits you to certain foods from what I can see after having a quick look. If anyone else wants to give it a go let me know.
> 
> Well done everyone on the weight loss we have had some big ones this week already, keep your fingers crossed for me tomorrow.

That would be great, thanks, PM you now :flower:


----------



## Steph63

LankyDoodle said:


> I lost 9 and a half pounds!!! :D

Fantastic, that's amazing, bet you are chuffed!! (I'm quite jealous :blush:)


----------



## catkin1508

OMG well done Lankydoodle!! I am very jealous all these high weight losses- lets hope some of the magic has rubbed off on the rest of us xxx


----------



## 4magpies

LankyDoodle said:


> I lost 9 and a half pounds!!! :D

Thats amazing!!! Well done...

xxx

I got on the scales this morning 15.0 so need to lose 2lbs by friday just to STS. Fingers crossed.

xxx


----------



## Laura12355

Massive WELL DONE to Lanky Doodle.

Whats your secret?!?!? xxx


----------



## baby-diva

morning all
i didn't diet yesterday AT ALL.... i was out and i had chinese and it was good. back on plan for me today.
congrats all on the awesome weight loss this week :D :D


----------



## Barbles

Urg had a kebab last night as the house was empty!!
Going shopping today and need some cheap ideas for tea (bit skint this week and on a budget, kebab didnt help matters).
Any suggestions for syn free cheapy teas for the family?
xx


----------



## sugarkane

Have sent the email with fast forward let me know how it goes may do it next week.

Barbles whats your store cupboard like for herbs and things as I find now mine is stocked I can cook from scratch most meals a lot cheaper. Not sure what food you like but the tuna cakes mentioned on here the other day would be fairly cheap to make, so would Naya's braised beef. If you can get salmon cheap or dont mind the frozen stuff this is good https: //www.slimmingeats.com/blog/mustard-glazed-salmon. For cheap pasta dishes theres things like https://www.slimmingeats.com/blog/courgette-an-pasta but id use normal cheese to keep the costs down, or this one looks good too https://www.slimmingeats.com/blog/quick-cream-pasta. The cheese meatballs I do are really nice and extra cheap as mixed herbs are only 19p in ASDA, and there is normally a few shops with mince on offer. Hope they help, oh and sorry for the shameful plug of slimming eats I love her recipes.


----------



## africaqueen

WELL DONE Lankydoodle! that is a amazing loss! Did u have your daily syns? and what did you eat?? tips please ;-)

Well today has been a CRAP diet day as i have eaten a cream cake... BUT... a great day in other ways as my dh passed his driving test this morning and i got a call before to say i got the job i went for! starting full time end of the mth and im ecstatic!! I have been looking for work for 6mths so over the moon to finally get a job! It is temp but long term with a view to permanent 

Hope everyone is doing well. I am back on plan now and going to try and at least STS this wk. I think i will of gained a few lbs tho due to my recent choccie attack... xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Congrats on the job honey!!!!!!! WOOOOOOHOOOO!!!! :kiss:

And well done to hubby on his driving test... he can chauffer you now. :haha:

xxx


----------



## catkin1508

am well happy got on the scales and 2lbs off- am hoping friday will mean a loss for me fingers crossed!! xxxx 
well done AQ thats soooooooooooo good!! and well done to your OH!! xx


----------



## sugarkane

Oh AQ what a great day well done to you both.

I have lost 1.5lb this week total of 32.5lbs only 2.5lb until ive lost 2 and a half stone, god I hope I get it next week, it seems to have really slowed down for me recently but im still loosing I need to keep sight of that. If I dont improve next week its fast forward for me.


----------



## Naya69

well done on getting a job AQ :dance: and great news on your OH passing his test thats great sounds like your having a brill day.

good luck on weighs in girls hope we get to see some more big weight losses.

and my good news is i've got a job interview on friday its for next and i sooooo hope i get it the interview is being done in groups and we have to work together to make a dress and they will judge us on how well we work in groups.

keep your fingers crossed girls xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Well done on the great losses girls and best of luck for your interview Naya!

I am cloud nine today, even if my diet has gone to pot. lol. Back on track tomorrow and il find the plan easier to follow when im too busy with work to be wanting junk! lol xxx


----------



## Laura12355

AQ - Congrats on the Job :) I'm still applying like crazy before mat leave is up cos reaaaaallly dont want go back to where i used work. and well done to your OH for passing his test! Its so tough driving under pressure like that. Took me 2 go's lol.

Naya - I'll keep my fingers crossed for you on Friday I hope it goes well :).

I havent been TOO naughty today I've had 14 syns which is in the limit but a lot for me.

Going to try the pasta and sauce bake tomorrow that my leader made for last weeks meeting. It was heavenly and completely free! :)

x


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Laura and good luck with the job search. It is very hard but keep determined and it pays off in end ;-) it was 3rd time lucky for my DH with his driving test so he is over the moon to have finally passed xxx


----------



## baby-diva

congratulations on the job AQ - that's awesome :D :D are you excited???

my diet has gone well today, but i'm so tired.....


----------



## 4magpies

14st 12 this morning...

just need to lose one lb then I have lost!! Woohoo... :haha:

dont think I could lose 2 in a day... if I did that takes me to 2st.

xxx


----------



## country_girl8

Hi girls sounds like ur all doing well....i lost 3.5lbs this week:)....so happy been trying new recipes out we had the spicy chicken, spinach and potato curry last night it was yummy n very filling its in the ee cook book x


----------



## mummy2b2010

Hi ladies i lost 3lb this week which takes me to 12lb loss in 4 weeks xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Well done on the losses ladies! excellent!

Baby diva- Thank u. Yes i am very excited as i get sooo bored when dh is away and need my mind to be busy and il have some spare cash at last! lol. Cnt wait 

Well for brekky iv had some cheese spread on toast(hea and heb) and some strawberries. For lunch il have a mug shot and for tea im gonna make some syn free chips with syn free burger an beans. I am back on it today but yesterday went out the window with my excitement! lol. 

xxx


----------



## LankyDoodle

OMG is the password this week the same as last. My leader hasn't given me it and I need the syn values for Go Ahead yoghurt snack bars and some other stuff else I'm fudged!


----------



## Laura12355

LankyDoodle said:


> OMG is the password this week the same as last. My leader hasn't given me it and I need the syn values for Go Ahead yoghurt snack bars and some other stuff else I'm fudged!

pm'd you x


----------



## Laura12355

country_girl8 said:


> Hi girls sounds like ur all doing well....i lost 3.5lbs this week:)....so happy been trying new recipes out we had the spicy chicken, spinach and potato curry last night it was yummy n very filling its in the ee cook book x

I ordered the EE cookbook at last weeks meeting. Can't wait now :) x


----------



## LankyDoodle

OMG go ahead bars per pack of 2 (they come in packs of 2 slices - 144 cals) are 7 syns for the pack! I won't be making that mistake again. I've used my syns today on a mini twister, 2 tbsps on salad cream and 2 yoghurt breaks from go ahead. BUMMER!


----------



## LankyDoodle

Thank you Laura! x


----------



## Naya69

hello ladies hope everyones ok well done on the weight loses girls some good loses again.

i cheated last night as i got home late so had some mc cains wedges and chicken brest bites. and i had a turkey sandwich for dinner.

today i had jam on toast and for tea my mum cooked me the lamb rogan josh for tea out of the sw curry cookbook and it was sooooo nice i did have a piece of costco birthday cake after i just could resist :blush:

i weighed myself on my wii fit yeasterday and ive lost 2lbs already so i hope it doesnt affect that much but i'm gonna weigh myself again before i go to bed.

i also have my job interview tomorrow so i hope it goes well and i get it so fingers crossed girls xxxx


----------



## truly_blessed

LankyDoodle said:


> OMG is the password this week the same as last. My leader hasn't given me it and I need the syn values for Go Ahead yoghurt snack bars and some other stuff else I'm fudged!

I was told that the password always lasts for 2 weeks from the issue date just in case the consultant forgets it one week or you can't make it to the meeting. usually works for 2 weeks for me although there was one time when it didn't.


----------



## 4magpies

*STS* for me girls...

Not doing very well at the mo.


----------



## minnie83

Hiya ladies, sorry for not updating last week :blush: me and LO have been poorly with flu and I just couldn't be arsed sticking to it. I lost 2lb last week (and got my club 10! :happydance: ) but I didn't go this week cos I wasn't well and I just know I'll have gained. Still, I've lost 20.5lbs in total now so I'm allowing myself a week off! xx


----------



## truly_blessed

4magpies said:


> *STS* for me girls...
> 
> Not doing very well at the mo.

Arhh STS is better than 1/2 lb on :hugs: I STS for 2 weeks then lost 1/2 lb. Need to try harder but I go on holiday next Wed and miss 2 weeks so not holding out any hope for a loss when I get back


----------



## LankyDoodle

I am so annoyed with myself! I can't stop weighing myself every day, twice a flipping day! And the inevitable happened today when I got on and was heavier than weigh day on Tuesday! :o


----------



## baby-diva

hi ladies,
sorry i haven't been around much this week - wedding planning and the kids are just wearing me down this week. i'm so tired and frustrated. fostering is hard sometimes - and not because of the kids but because of all the bulls**t that surrounds it...... my sister is being an idiot :(
anyway i've stuck to the diet apart from Tuesday when we had the kids out for chinese and a dayout, and i weighed myself today - i've lost 4lb......... so i'm hoping to keep that off for Monday and i'll be over my stone, so i'l get my stone award. I'll also be just 12lbs away from my club 10 which will be great........


----------



## Laura12355

4magpies said:


> *STS* for me girls...
> 
> Not doing very well at the mo.

Its better than gaining!

Just eat loads of the SS foods this weeek :) x


----------



## Laura12355

Naya69 said:


> hello ladies hope everyones ok well done on the weight loses girls some good loses again.
> 
> i cheated last night as i got home late so had some mc cains wedges and chicken brest bites. and i had a turkey sandwich for dinner.
> 
> today i had jam on toast and for tea my mum cooked me the lamb rogan josh for tea out of the sw curry cookbook and it was sooooo nice *i did have a piece of costco birthday cake after i just could resist* :blush:
> 
> i weighed myself on my wii fit yeasterday and ive lost 2lbs already so i hope it doesnt affect that much but i'm gonna weigh myself again before i go to bed.
> 
> i also have my job interview tomorrow so i hope it goes well and i get it so fingers crossed girls xxxx

I had christening cake on sun at freddies christening and still lost 4.5lbs :)

So shouldnt affect your loss by much unless you had a MASSIVE slice lol x


----------



## 4magpies

Thanks for the support girls!

xxx


----------



## Naya69

well i'm so happy today I GOT THE JOB!! they called me bk 2 hours after the interview and told me i did great i actually started crying when i put the phone down ive been looking for so long and now i finaly have one :cloud9:


----------



## 4magpies

CONGRATS NAYA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Well done sweetheart... you should be damn proud of yourself!!

xxxx


----------



## Laura12355

Congrats Naya.

I need a job next lolxxx


----------



## country_girl8

i feel so guilty i bought a small brownie bar and ate the whole bloody thing...i have got on the scales today and am weighing same as tuesdays weigh in. I will b extra good tomorrow but then its my birthday sunday so i know i will eat cake argh!!


----------



## Naya69

laura if you call into next ask if theres any jobs going the one i work at has jobs going every 4 weeks as its massive its worth a try if you dont mind working there x


----------



## catkin1508

i lost 2lbs on tuesday but think i might be up today!! ate loads of cake!! :0(


----------



## africaqueen

Well done on the losses girls and CONGRATS on getting your job Naya! woohooo!!

Well i have had a utterly pants few days on the plan and ate biscuits, drank black russians last nite an kfc earlier.... aaaagh!! I got weighed in boots and i have STS this wk :-(
Good job i never gained after being greedy the past 2 days!! Going to really stick to it frm tomorrow and eat loads of ss foods this wk as really want to see my weight dwn next wk and try get my club 10 award  xxx


----------



## Elli21

Ive not been around ladies, as my nan passed away and that mixed with my laptop breaking!!

Im not doing very well without group, no motivation what so ever...
PLUS i have no out-let!

I quit smoking ages ago and its the first time ive NEEDED a ciggy! (not had one tho)
Im just munching on chocolate, anything really that i shouldnt.

So, sorry not been around, im pretty rubbish at this keeping up with the first page now, if someone wants to do it, they can PM wobbles and get the first post changed to their name ... :)


----------



## africaqueen

Elli- So sorry to hear about your nan passing away ((hugs))
Im sure someone will take over the first page so dnt worry. I would, but with my new job etc im gonna be quite busy really.
If u need a few days off the plan, do it. Enjoy the chocs and then get back on track in a few days. That way u are less likely to fail. Iv had no wilpower at all this past few days but im back on track frm monday as i have a christening tomorrow xxx


----------



## Pink1981

Hope everyone is ok, sorry i havent been around much. I stopped going to sw as i cant afford it now my vouchers have finished. i've been trying to do it from home but not doing too well! 
Am starting again properly now so fingers crossed i will lose what i have gained quite quickly!
Would someone pm me the password please :flower:


----------



## sugarkane

Well done on the job Naya thats great congratulations

AQ to stay same is better than a gain and you did have a lot of celebrating to do.

Elli so sorry about your nan, if no one minds I can do the front page but if anyone else who is on more would like to do it then thats great..

Pink you know you can loose the weight as you have already, if you need more support come on here theres a few of us going it alone at the min.

Lanky I weight myself everyday and if I eat or drink big the night before then my weight does go up a bit dont get too stressed over it, I weigh myself now one hour after waking up and only then as I find by that time my weight has settled down after the night before. I never weigh myself after dinner time because then I have eaten and my weight has gone up.


----------



## Laura12355

Right I'm supposed to be on the EE plan but I didnt eat ANY superfree food yesterday. I didnt eat anything bad or anything but i did fill up on pasta rather than salad lol. Plus I havent been keeping a food diary this week which was a bad idea. I might have a sneaky weigh in at boots late cos its my weigh in tomorro x


----------



## sugarkane

Laura I always do EE and some days I dont eat any superfree foods either, im sure you will be ok. I know what you mean about not keeping track of what you've eaten though as that can really put me off balance. Good luck for your weigh in.


----------



## africaqueen

I agree that it seems to help a lot more when writing down everything you eat.
I have gone off the rails this wk and realised it is cos i havent written down what i am eating. I am going to keep a diet journal frm 2moz. I am no longer at class either and need to regain my wilpower and keep my ultimate goal in sight... a baby 

xxx


----------



## sugarkane

I do it all on the slimming world website and keep the page open on my laptop then fill in just before I go into the kitchen, that seems to keep me on track, plus as its on slimming world you dont need to work out the syns, the easier it is the more likely I am to stick to it I think.


----------



## Laura12355

sugarkane said:


> I do it all on the slimming world website and keep the page open on my laptop then fill in just before I go into the kitchen, that seems to keep me on track, plus as its on slimming world you dont need to work out the syns, the easier it is the more likely I am to stick to it I think.

Thats a really good idea!!

I never even thought of that.

Had a pub lunch today but I wasnt really naughty! just had a panini.

Ahh weigh in tomorrow. i'm so nervous.

OH's brother said to me tonight "i can tell you've lost weight laura"
& hes not the type of person to say something untue to make someone feel good. hes usually a brutally honest person. So thats given me LOADS of motivation :)

And AQ I'm sure you'll be back on track soon, you've been doing really well considering what you've been through. Just think about your ultimate goal everytime you fancy something naughty :) x


----------



## africaqueen

Well girls i am back on plan 100% as from tomorrow. I actually feel crappy after all the junk i have eaten so need something healthy now! lol. So i am going to go the shops tomorrow and stock up on fruit and veg. Deffo need to regain my wilpower and get back into it full on so i can get my bmi under 30 and get on that IVF waiting list 
Ooh me and my friend Loz are off to Poland for a long wkend of xmas shopping in Nov and dh and i are going to Paris to celebrate our 1st wedding anniversary in dec so gotta look better for those trips too 

Whoever has been naughty and feels crap, join me on getting back on track tomorrow ;-) xxx


----------



## baby-diva

i'll join you AQ :D i've had chinese this week and i was out to dinner today -we had a share starter and i had sticky toffee pudding :( it was yummy but i'm not really expecting to lose!!!!!

i need to get back doing well too, i'm so close to my stone award!!


----------



## africaqueen

Baby-Diva, we can do it!
Its ok to be naughty now and again as long as we keep our ultimate goal in sight and get back on plan ;-)

I actually feel bloated and awful today after eating and drinking crap for the past few days so im glad im back on plan so i can feel healthier! no more biscuits or chocs or sugary fizzy drinks for me from now cos hate this bloat!
I have had strawberries for brekky and for lunch im gonna have a syn free burger with stir fry and then a yogurt and more fruit. It the lack of fruit iv had that is making me feel yuck i think, cos usually consume a lot of fruit xxx


----------



## baby-diva

hi AQ - i feel a little bloated too, interested to see what happens at diet club tonight!!!

I had muesli and banana for breakfast and i've just eaten noodles, with quorn, mushrooms and spring onions followed by some strawberries!! was dead good :D :D i think my problem might be lack of fruit too!!!

i can lose as much weight as i want for the next 3 weeks but after that my wedding dress is done so i need to just stay the same for the following 3 weeks... then after my honeymoon i'll be back on the diet again.


----------



## Barbles

Thought I had had a really bad week but just weighed myself on Tescos and have lost 2lbs!!! And AF is here to visit. Will see what the actual SW scales say tonight but that has made me so happy and back on track today. Was craving fatty foods real bad at the weekend but today I am again looking to the reason I am doing this and would much rather have another baby and healthy pregnancy than scoffing my face.
Good luck to all Monday Weighers xx


----------



## xLaurax

Hey lovely ladies.

Well done AQ and naya on your new jobs!!

Elli so sorry to hear about your loss, don't appoligise for not being around we all understand.

Well done to you all for your Fab weigh in's.

Last week I lost another 3lb which takes me to a total of 2st 2lb in just 9 weeks, had a bad weekend but 100% back on it today :)

Hope you all had lovely weekends xx


----------



## sugarkane

Hey everyone good luck to the monday weigh in's im sure you have all done great.

Well Im doing a new workout DVD and oh my god it was the hardest 20mins of my life haha well not hardest but you get the picture. Its an express 20 min workout called the 30 day shred. Anyone doing it or done it, im hoping I will see some good results, ive read a lot of good reviews for it, there are 3 levels and you build your way up to each one. I think I may be sore by tomorrow though.

These last few lbs to get to 2.5 stone seem to be taking me forever Im hoping I get it this week, only have till wednesday to get it off though, fingers crossed.


----------



## Rah

Hiya

Can i join you???
Im starting to get back into the swing of bnb after a long break

So i joined SW in April lost 28.5lb so far weigh ins are a wednesday for me 

Had a bad 2 weeks my mind has just not been on it having hubby problems and eaten everything i shouldnt have but went to a wedding on sat everyone saying how well i have done so felt a bit guilty so decided to eat ok get weighed wed and back on it

I try to stay for group but with isobelle running round its not fair on others so normally end up leaving early so here willbe reallyn helpful for what i miss :)


----------



## 4magpies

I've been away all weekend and had pizza hut the lot, hopefully I can just STS! :haha:

I havent weighed myself yet... shitting it!! 

xxx


----------



## Naya69

hi sorry not been on the past few days i had joshua's christening yesterday it ws brill everyone loved it so ive had take aways the past 3 nights so didnt get weighed i was too tiered from shopping as josh got a lot of money so was buying him new clothes, shoes and toys had had to go jobcenter to tell them i was working.

i have my induction tomorrow i cant wait :yipee:


----------



## Laura12355

Lost 1lb today.

But gutted cos wanted lose more but its better than gaining :)

Sugarkane - whats that workout DVD? I've been afte a decent one that I can do while Freddies having his nap.

Naya - Glad the christening went well :) Get on the scales soon though cos the longer you leave it the worse it'll be when you do get back on them ! Good luck for the induction tomorrow!

x


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome Rah 

Magpies- we can get back on track hun! i am back on plan from today and already feeling better for eating healthy stuff 

Naya- Glad the christening went well and best of luck for tomorrow 

Laura- well done on the loss! 

Well for my tea i had a syn free burger and some stir fry and fruit for dessert so i have been very good today. Used some syns for a curly wurly and that was it. xxx


----------



## Naya69

thanks girls i'm gonna stay way from the scles till at least wednesday or thursday gonna be really good till then so then it wont look as bad :blush:

but the worst part is i'm having a full costco christeing cake dropped off at mine tomoz ekkk :argh:


----------



## baby-diva

hi ladies,
congrats on the weight losses :D :D
i have the password if anyone wants
and i lost 1lb this week which i am SOOO happy with - i didn't think it would lose anything!! so bonus - just 1lb away from my stone award :D yay.


----------



## 4magpies

Thanks AQ, back at work today always find it easier to stick to it when I am not at work and with my OH who can eat what he wants when he wants!!

Just dont want to put on, I will be devastated if I do.

Got on the scales this morning 15st 2, put on 4lbs over the long weekend... thats bad.

Got 3 days to lose it! :(

xxx


----------



## sugarkane

Welcome Rah well done on your loss so far and dont worry bout eating too much you have more important things on your mind at the moment.

Hope its gone ok today Naya.

Laura it's Jillian Michaels - 30 Day Shred, its only short and because of that she really makes you work. Im sore today so pleased that it feels like I have done something, as much as I love my Davina workout I needed something to push me more but not be too long, this fits the bill. Its a few years old but do a search and theres lots of people showing good results, ive taken my measurements so will be able to see if it does work in 30 days.

Well done Diva and could you send me the password please.

Magpies keeping my fingers crossed for you, big push and you could STS.


----------



## Naya69

magpies -- you can lose it if you work really hard. :hugs:

well off to my induction in an hour i'm well excited xx


----------



## 4magpies

I have that 30 day shred, I havent done it though... maybe I should have a do tonight? See if it helps me get rid of these 4lbs before friday?

xxx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

30 day shred - is more for losing inches than lbs.

you got to be careful if youve got knee problems.


----------



## sugarkane

Im happy with inches I cant look worse than I do at the min, my knee seems ok today, in fact much better than when I do my other workouts although I will stop if gets worse than normal, cheers for the warning.

I just want to eat everything in sight today help I get weighed tomorrow.


----------



## Laura12355

MummyToAmberx said:


> 30 day shred - *is more for losing inches than lbs.*
> 
> you got to be careful if youve got knee problems.

Thats ideal for me cos im technically only 3lbs off being a "healthy weight"

I just need lose the belly that my darling son has left me with lol

z


----------



## africaqueen

Well today is a first for me cos i have not eaten anything yet! :-O i have been on a downer cos the first baby i lost would of been born this wk and i knw its pointless to think like that, but i have been thinking what he or she would of been like. Stupid i know.
I just have to pull myself together and think to the future.

So i am going to have a syn free burger with spicy rice and salad for tea, followed by some strawberries and pineapple  might make some syn free rice pudding for supper if i can be arsed, failing that il have a mug shot.

Well done on any losses and magpies, dnt worry too much hun. If you gain 2-3lb this wk you can lose 4-5lb next wk an its gone with some extra ;-)

xxx


----------



## ellismum

Can I join in please ladies? I started last night, bit shy about disclosing my start weight (well, ashamed!) I have fair amount to loose but I given myself 17 months to get to mu PAT in time for my wedding which is in April 2012. Weigh in is on a monday but will be tuesday next week due to the bank holiday.


----------



## sugarkane

Welcome Elli and you dont have to give your weight thats fine, I was like that but now I will shout it to everyone, I started at 16 stone 4lb and last week I was 13 stone 13.5lb, good luck for next week and well done for taking the steps to making yourself feel better.

AQ I remember the due date of my lost baby was very hard for me so I cant even begin to think how you feel, big hugs to you, and we are all here if you need to talk.


----------



## Laura12355

ellismum said:


> Can I join in please ladies? I started last night, bit shy about disclosing my start weight (well, ashamed!) I have fair amount to loose but I given myself 17 months to get to mu PAT in time for my wedding which is in April 2012. Weigh in is on a monday but will be tuesday next week due to the bank holiday.

We dont mind if you dont want to share but if you ever feel ready to then no one judges on here :)

I'm only on week 3 but its going well so far. Lost 5.5lbs in 2 weeks. I dont know why I ever bothered with weight watchers cos I was constantly hungry on that diet lol.

And AQ I cant even BEGIN to imagine how hard it must be for you right now but we're all here if you need support :) x x


----------



## leedsforever

hey,.... can i join??

I started my weight loss journey with SW and now I want to end it :)

Im gonna have to dig out all my books tonight as im starting it tomorrow eeeeek :)


----------



## LankyDoodle

Well done everyone on the losses etc. Congratulations.

Welcome to all the newbies. 

I've lost 5.5lbs this week, taking me to 1st1lb lost in 2 weeks. Hurrah!


----------



## leedsforever

well done :) thats an amazing weight loss in 3 weeks... wowzers xx


----------



## 4magpies

AQ... :hugs: for you, your angel is up there looking down on you and will look after your IVF baby when your growing his/her brother/sister.

It will be 2 years for my due date in Feb. It never gets any easier. :kiss:

Here if you need me honey.

xxx

I got on the scales this morning. 15st dead on, just 2lb to lose to STS!

xxx


----------



## sparkle_1979

Hi ladies.

Im back in SW from today. I was on it for a few weeks before and did ok and need to shift some fat again :)

I dont do classes as dont have any near us so kinda make it up as go along....hmmm oh well hope your all doing well and look forward to chattting with you all x


----------



## Rah

1lb off for me:happydance:
now 13st and 1lb so iam for next week ???? get below the stone i know its only 1.5lb but mentally seeing 12st 13lb is so much more motivating
time to be good im on nights though over bank hol weekend and finish wed am 8am weigh in is at 10 so think i will have to miss it and go to the evening class hmmmm will see what my scales say first i always retain water after nights :(


----------



## Steph63

Hi girles just a quick hello as I'm in work and using my phone! I lost 4.5lbs this week and got Slimmer of the Week for the first time plus I passed my theory test this morning so am in a pretty good mood today!!


----------



## Naya69

well i decided to weigh myself i was dreading it but i was shocked ive only put on 3lbs i thought it would be about 7lbs because ive had take aways everynight since friday and macdonalds and cake and so many other things so very happy with that gonna get on the wii fit tonight and get it bk off for monday xx


----------



## 4magpies

Congrats on the loss girls.

Thats not too bad Naya you will have that off in no time!!

All I had today is 4 rivitas with extra light laughing cow.

Gonna try not to have anything bad tonight, cous cous and salmon I think.

xxx


----------



## helz81

Found you!!

I'm feeling abit depressed, been stuck at the same weight for 4 weeks..suppose I slacked off abit and was going over 15syns most of the week, SO.... NO MORE back to it...10syns MAX!! I wanna lose a stone in time for my babys 1st birthday in November!


----------



## 4magpies

Helz I am the same.... STS for 3 weeks now, this will be my 4th if I havent put on... seem to have stopped losing it is depressing isnt it.

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Well done on the losses girls and congrats on passing your theory Steph 

Naya- you knw u can do it, and u have had some fab losses so dnt worry hun.

Well i have been sorta good but ended up having a donut earlier with my cuppa... aaaah i need my wilpower back! i had a greedy wkend aswell really... just hoping that come fri when i weigh in that i have lost at least 1lb or even if i have STS but i just dnt want to of gained :-( im being good from now and eating lots of ss foods today an tomorrow in the hope that i can see a loss! lol.

xxx


----------



## Rah

Its really hard getting back into it once you have had a blip im struggeling after my week last week really had to try hard this week to pull it back!!
only 121 days till xmas im so excited but smaller target in the mean time i have a family meal 9th oct so 6 weigh ins thinking 7lb down by then

Steph63-YAY well done slimmer of the week and passing theory test great day for you!!!


----------



## baby-diva

hi ladies,
not a great few days for me and today i've had some sort of stomach bug so i haven't been good AT all....... hoping to get back into it tomorrow :D


----------



## leedsforever

ive only eaten fruit today... coming of cambridge and it being end of my af i have nooo appetite... bad tho i know xx


----------



## sugarkane

Well I lost 2.5lb this week taking me to exactly 2 and a half stone, so very pleased. This weeks mini target is at least 2lb that will take me to a 29.9 BMI and yaaaaaay I will no longer be obese just overweight.

Sorry lot to catch up on so have commented for everyone below, hope ive not missed anyone.

Welcome back to SW Leedsforever, you've lost a big amount already, im half way through mine now and im starting to see a big difference cant wait until ive got 14lb to go.

Lanky well done thats a great loss in 2 weeks

Hi sparkle there is a few of us who dont go to class either good luck for your weigh in.

Well done Rah and your right there is nothing better than the big number going down.

Congratulations on passing your theory, your loss and slimmer of the week Steph

Naya with the way you lose weight that extra will be off in no time.

Magpies I bet you've nearly cleared the extra already.

Helz although staying the same is better than putting it on, it can still be very demoralising, well done on getting back on the wagon so to speak.

Good luck for friday AQ, your doing so well getting back on track.

Diva hope you feel better soon.


----------



## africaqueen

Woohooo well done sugar kane!! great loss and its fab ur BMI is under 30 now. That is my goal so we can go on the IVF waiting list  xxx


----------



## sugarkane

Thanks AQ im at 30.2 at the min but hoping that will be gone by next week, and we are going to get your BMI to that between us all on here. As my little girl would say "we on misssion".


----------



## 4magpies

Not far to go AQ, I need to get to under 30 aswell... thats my interim target.

Dont think I'm gonna STS. Still 15st 0 this morning.

xxx


----------



## catkin1508

can someone pm me the password please- sorry ive not been around much my internet is down so just posting this while over aq mates but want to update where i can xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Magpies- dont worry luv. You can lose weight by next fri an then ur back on track;-)
I think i will of either STS or gained a lb or so, cos i was greedy with biscuits an drink over the wkend and i have not done much exercise either. What will be will be an we can just get back on it an have a loss next wk if we dnt this wk xxx


----------



## 4magpies

africaqueen said:


> Magpies- dont worry luv. You can lose weight by next fri an then ur back on track;-)
> I think i will of either STS or gained a lb or so, cos i was greedy with biscuits an drink over the wkend and i have not done much exercise either. What will be will be an we can just get back on it an have a loss next wk if we dnt this wk xxx

Yeah, I do well then I have the odd biscuit and stuff. I think thats whats ruining it. I am on plain cous cous for lunch. Filling but free.

:kiss:

xxx


----------



## leedsforever

ive had jacket potato with cheese and beans today and used my syns for some coleslaw... i feel so full!! Im finding it hard to believe this diet works atm.. but i know it does lol xx


----------



## Laura12355

AQ & 4magpies you can defo do it! :)

You just need to get back in to the right frame of mind. Do you both go to group? COs I find that a stranger weighing me puts extra pressure on me to do well iykwim?

& I know leeds I had pasta n sauce for lunch and cottage pie for tea and i really full. its so strange that we can eat so much and still lose weight. Just wish galaxy was on the free list lol x


----------



## africaqueen

Laura- No i dont go to group cos i found it sooo boring and a waste of a fiver tbh... i get weighed in boots every friday. Im thinking i have stayed the same when i weigh tomorrow but maybe a gain... will soon see.

Today i have been sorta good but i did have 3 toffee's earlier... been good food wise tho.
Had steak and potato with peas and onions for tea and nothing for dinner except a boiled egg... gonna have some fruit now and a slice bread with a cheese triangle on.

xxx


----------



## baby-diva

hi ladies,

AQ & Magpies - you can definitely do this. I need to get to under 16st to beable to go through with IUI - so i'm only 7.5lbs away from that BUT i would ideally like to lose more than that so i can be healthy - we'll be at the top of the list around April/July next year.


----------



## 4magpies

Hi girls gonna weigh tonight and will update then.

I dont go to group, trying to save some dosh, felt like I was wasting £5 a week. Might start going to a different group if I am still struggling after another month.

Not feeling to confident, had fat free yog with some all bran for breakfast, not sure what im on for lunch, havent brought anything to work.

Baby diva - You will do 7lbs no problem!! xxx

Thanks for the support!
xxx


----------



## Rah

4magpies said:


> I dont go to group, trying to save some dosh, felt like I was wasting £5 a week. Might start going to a different group if I am still struggling after another month.

I know its a bit unethical but if you do struggle go to another group and tell them your a shift worker that way you dont have to pay for the weeks you miss because of work 
I am a nurse but can manage a group every week but i dont go everyweek if money is tight :)


----------



## 4magpies

Haha that is a good idea, thats the bit that annoyed me, paying £5 when I didnt even go!! :haha:

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

STS :-( Its better than a gain tho as i did have a greedy wkend and some biscuits etc on monday. Still pissed off with myself tho. Well i am back on from now for sure. I want to see a loss next wk! I have a festival day on sunday so that will involve a few drinks but other than that i can be good as i have no plans as such and i will be busy with work from tuesday so that should help me a lot as i wont be picking at food cos im bored 

Hope everyone else manages better than i have this wk xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Well done STS! Like you say its better than a gain. I think I will have gained!!

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

4magpies said:


> Well done STS! Like you say its better than a gain. I think I will have gained!!
> 
> xxx

Thanks hun. Its still disappointing when you dont see a loss tho and there is so much riding on my bmi being below 30. Its the only way we can ever be parents and im buggering it up:dohh:

Good luck for later xxx


----------



## 4magpies

You will get there honey, and your doing fab with all the stress you are under and the worry, I am a comfort eater and if I was in your position I would probably be stuffing my face!! So well done girl, dont let it get you down sweetheart.

xxxx


----------



## izzysmummy

Hiya i have just found this thread! i have lost 27lbs in 6 weeks! although struggling at mo can't seem to get my diet head on! i get weighed on a Wednesday x


----------



## NuKe

hi ladies!!! ive been a syner for 3 weeks now and just got my 1/2 stone award last night! trying to be soo good!!


----------



## Rah

africaqueen STS is far better than a gain have a great weekend are you going matthew st?

Nuke Congrats on your 1/2 stone award:happydance:


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls, I managed to get the 2lbs off!! So *STS* from me again this week... its all I seem to be doing at the moment, going to be mega good next week, have a meal out on sunday night, indian... whats the healthiest curry I can have?!

xxx


----------



## minnie83

sorry I've not been on much again :blush: me and LO haven't been well we've both had flu :cry: So haven't stuck to the plan at all...... I didn't go last week, went this week and.....gained 4lbs! Booooooo! :haha:


----------



## Laura12355

Minnie - You may have gained this week but you've still lost loads overall. Just try to focus on that :)


AQ - I have all the confidence in the world in you. you WILL do it :)

4magpies - STS is loads better than a gain. Just think it only took you a couple of days to shift those extra 2lbs. I think you'll have a big loss this week.

I've had my first really naughty day today. TWO TOFFEE CRISPS!!!
Back on plan tomorrow :) melon 4 bekkie, salad fo lunch and syn free spag bol for tea.

x


----------



## meandahalf

hi all, nice to have some support and people to talk to who understand.

I start sw tomorrow morning and not looking forward to getting on the scales. im around the 14 stone mark so will post when im home :( hoping the 1st stone budges quickly im ready to burst! 

good luck all x


----------



## leedsforever

welcome meandahalf :)

im struggling to stay on the plan!! I just lose ideas of what to eat!! argh!! xx


----------



## Laura12355

leedsforever said:


> welcome meandahalf :)
> 
> im struggling to stay on the plan!! I just lose ideas of what to eat!! argh!! xx

& me. Breakfast and tea i find quite easy but I always get stuck on lunch. Cos im bored of jacket potato and salad now lol x


----------



## jensonsmummy

cool just came across this by chance. Ive been going to slimming world from 14th June, and just got my club 10 last week. Have lost 19.5lb so far. Im over halfway ther yay.....
Just about to have my cuppa and curly wurly, yum yum and only 5 syns


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls and a big welcome to the new syners 

I have been super good today for a change! lol. Mostly as i have the festival tomorrow and will be having a few drinks so saving myself for that.

Today i have eaten 2 slices toast with cheese triangles on(hea and heb) and for lunch a mug shot and yogurt. I am having a late tea cos my hubby is just breaking his fast and im eating with him, so im having a big sirloin steak with new potatoes and salad followed by some strawberries and grapes 

Hope everyone else is having a good wkend. I have a btl cava chillin in the fridge an gonna share that with my friend 2moz an then to the festival! wooohooo xxx


----------



## Naya69

hi i'm back had a bad few weeks as ive been so busy with joshua's christening and sorting this new job out i've just not had the time to cook healthy meals but i'm back on it now nd i'm surprised as i've only put on 3lbs which is ace xx


----------



## trying4no.1

me me me me me!!!!

lost 11.5lb so far, 0.5lb this week (weigh in on a saturday)

Thanks!


----------



## catkin1508

sorry not been on in a while had a really bad week due to problems with the hubby getting back on plan tommorow!! got on the scales only put on a 1lb so far but then i haven't eaten much this week and then when i do i eat crap!!
glad 2 see everyone is doing ok xxxxx


----------



## Jazzy-NICU

Hey everyone!
I think this is going to be my new home on BnB, starting slimming world on Tuesday with my OH and MIL,
Pretty nervous about my first meeting as have got a load of weight to lose, but am hoping that TTC will be the motivation that I need and hope it will lead the way to our BFP! xxx


----------



## baby-diva

i'm back too - i haven't been on plan AT all this week :( but i have to admit i have enjoyed having a "free" week - back on plan tomorrow. i'm not going to group tomorrow - but i will weigh myself. i'm going to go back on my bike tomorrow too, and get some exercise - just to try and feel better, my first dress fitting is on Wednesday too :D


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome to the new syners and hi to us old eggs ;-) haha.

Well i had a fab day yesterday at 2 festivals(local one and matthew street) and i was quite good as i only had 4 drinks all day and 1 slice of pizza so suprised i was that good as there are many temptations at festivals! lol.

Today i had 2 boiled eggs with soldiers(heb) for my brekky and for lunch im going to have a mug shot and some fruit.
I think a BBQ might be in order for tea as the weather is sooo nice.

I start my new job 2moz so going shopping soon to get some healthy bits for my packed lunches. Mostly going to take a pasta dish or ham salad sandwiches and fruit an yogurt etc. I cnt wait! really excited now  Think i might just see a loss on my next weigh in, as i am really trying this wk and hope to lose 2lb 

Hope everyone else is having a fab BH weekend xxx


----------



## catkin1508

Right first morning back on the wagon- actully going back to group tommorow to be weighed as im just not sticking to it at all on my own!!
Fingers crossed for a good day today!!


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls not weighed myself for a couple of days... been doing pretty well.

I am now TTC!! Woo... so hopefully will very soon be a pregnant SW lady.

Hope your new job is going well AQ!

xxx


----------



## Laura12355

Weigh in in 3 hours !!

I havent been good this week. i actually eat 2 toffee crisps one after the other like a proper fatty yesterday. Whoops!

I really dont want put on cos the group leader will make me feel really guilty lol

4magpies - Good luck on your TTCing. x


----------



## catkin1508

OMG just had a bloody cupcake!! why cant i just step away from the naughty food!


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls.
First day in my new job went great. Mostly a induction really as we will have 4wks training. Was a good laugh an think il be very happy there  i have been good again today. Had a tomato omlette for brekky, ham and cheese sandwich(hea an heb) for lunch with a yogurt and a apple and for tea im making a baked potato with lamb and salad and sweetcorn 
Just having a relaxing cuppa.

Magpies- good luck with the ttc hun. Hope u get a nice BFP soon, but dnt let it get u down if it takes a lil while to get caught. Enjoy ur life and what will be will be. This is sadly the voice of experience talking ;-) 

Hope all u other girls are doing well? Good luck Laura with the weigh in and catkin, 1 cupcake wont break the bank ;-) xxx


----------



## Laura12355

Whey. 
2.5lbs off!

AQ- Glad the jobs going welland that your back on plan :) you'll be on that IVF list in no time :) x


----------



## africaqueen

Well done Laura!! FAB loss  xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Thanks AQ.... wise words!! :kiss:

xxx


----------



## ellismum

I've managed to loose 5 1/2Ibs this week which I am really happy with for my first week. I can honestly say that it's not felt like I'm dieting which I like!


----------



## Naya69

hello ladies and welcome to the new syners :wave:

today ive had cheese on toast, a minted lamb salad sandwich nd a chicken peri peri wrap with lettice and a muller feeling good.


----------



## africaqueen

WELL DONE Ellismum! i lost the same in my first week and my 2nd ;-)
FAB loss! It does not feel like dieting at all, but the longer u do it, the sweet/junk food cravings do kick in. lol. The first mth works like a dream tho cos ur so fired up.

I just made my packed lunch for work and made tuna and sweetcorn pasta and im taking a banana and a apple too. I am being super good this wk as i have STS the past 2wks and need to see a loss on fri. Hoping for 2lb off to get me back on track xxx


----------



## catkin1508

Back to class today- weigh in is at 10am- think i need to go and get myself back on the weight loss properly!!


----------



## sugarkane

hi everyone sorry i haven't been around this week it's been hell, firstly i was really ill with upper stomach cramps and sickness. Once I started to feel better both my children came down with colds. Although this didn't stop them puring water on my laptop which seem to be working after being dried out apart from the "s" which I have to use the on board keyboard to get it to type, oh and caps only work every now and then, so I apologise for my bad typing. To end the week the dr did some blood tests that have come back strange but I cant get hold of the dr until Thursday to find out whats wrong, plus after a mid week hospital visit I am now booked for an operation that means I'm going to be unable to exercise for 3 months after and due to hospital stay ill need to cut short breastfeeding, :cry: all because my children weren't kind to me on the way out. :haha:

Sorry it all a me me me post I going to catch up later and will reply to everyone. wish me luck for my weigh in this week.


----------



## Rah

Well done on all your losses

I have class today but have just finished nights and always weigh more after night so i dont know if i should skip class since i also have had a very bad week and Isobelle isnt well to top it all off debating to take her in to work to see a Dr if she doesnt improve 

But tomorrow is a new start to my SW week so fresh start it is


----------



## LankyDoodle

Welcome new girls and well done girls and all the losses etc this week. x

I lost 2.5lbs this week which takes me to 1st3.5lbs in 3 weeks of slimming world!

I'm quite pleased as I expected a gain or STS because our friend's bbq turned out to be indian takeaway and from then on I lost my resolve a bit. I did well for 4/5 out of 7 days and the other 2 days I had the take away on one of them and on the other I just felt poop so ate for England! Did my usual walking and am still b/f so I guess that has helped.


----------



## daniandbaby

Hi , One question I have which I am a bit confused about is the free foods, that means u can eat unlimited, so for instance for dinner I had a huge plate of rice, 4 meat balls with sauce, carrots, onion, all the seasoning etc... Can u eat as much of free foods as u like?


----------



## LankyDoodle

Yes because the idea is that they fill you up quickly so your appetite will limit you.


----------



## africaqueen

Sugarkane- what a week for you! hope things improve soon and that your blood results and op go well xx

Well done on the loss lankydoddle! great loss xx

Hope everyone else is doing well? i have been good again today so thats 3 days on the run! unheard of for me lately! lol.

I have had plenty of exercise in work cos there are 4 flights of stairs to get to our office and i am up an down them 4 or 5 times a day! lol.

For lunch i had chicken roll sandwich with tomato and a banana.

I had mushroom foo yung for tea and a apple for a snack 

xxx


----------



## Laura12355

Glad its still going well AQ! :)

I've been a very good girl this week. Only used syns on a tortilla wrap for my fajita :) x


----------



## cranberry987

back on it yday and weighed in tonight. was expecting a massive gain tbh as i was totally evil on holiday, went to france and it was croissants, white bread, camembert all day long, lost 0.5 lbs tho so ridiculously surprised. thats 8lbs total now i think. woop


----------



## minnie83

I lost 4lb this week! :happydance: I'm made up with that, I'm back on track now. I'm aiming for a maintain next week cos it's Olivia's christening on sunday :wine:and our wedding anniversary on monday (going for a meal) , so I'm having those 2 days off the plan. I'm saving all my syns though, so hopefully I'll lose the 0.5 I need to get my 1.5 stone award.


----------



## africaqueen

WELL DONE Cranberry and Minnie!! woohooo go girls!!

I have made tuna pasta for work tomorrow and taking a yogurt and fruit 
actually looking forward to getting weighed fri! xxx


----------



## Rah

I didnt go to class yesterday but starting a fresh today and hubby is 100% behind me so going to go for a healthy big shop on sat so have no excuse lol 

Hope you all have a good weekend


----------



## baby-diva

hi ladies,
i won't be dieting until AFTER the wedding now because my dress fits perfectly and i'm at the weight i wanted to be for the wedding!!!! i'll be back in about 6/7 weeks after the wedding!!
good luck to you all with your weight loss xxx


----------



## Rach28

Well Done Baby Diva - hope the wedding goes well :flower:

Well I have been doing well and have been on holiday! 

I found the details of the local class to where we were staying and went along to get weighed - lost 1.5lb's, then went back to my normal class when we were home and had lost another 1lb!! 

So thats 1st 3lb for me so far :happydance::happydance:

I'm thinking about changing groups tho, whats everyone elses consultant like? Mines really nice as just a 'person' but she's not that great as a consultant, theres loads that go to her group to get weighed but only about 10 people ever stay (the same ones every week) as its just so dull and the regular stayers just moan and winge week in week out :growlmad:

She recently emailed everyone asking for nominations for 'women of the year', asking wh we thought had become the 'life and soul' of the group...... urrrmmm, bit difficult when there is no life and soul!!

We recently had a stand in consultant and she was brilliant, I really felt motivated by her. 

When I text my consultant to let her know I was on holiday but still ging to a local class.... no reply :nope: If I was a consultant I would have text back to say well done/ keep up the good work etc, what are your experiences?


----------



## africaqueen

Well done on the losses girls! great x

Baby-diva, WELL DONE on making it to your 1st goal ;-) see you back soon and hope u have a wonderful wedding day x

I have been a bit naughty today... ended up getting a chicken wrap from the shop on my lunch hr and i had some mini haribo sweets cos our team won a quiz today... ah well iv been good other than that an iv just had a mug shot an fruit for tea as im not that hungry really. Will try get weighed tomorrow but depends what time i manage to leave work. More likely saturday now for weigh in at boots xxx


----------



## cranberry987

Rach, I would go to a few different classes til you find one you fit with. I went to a really popular class the other week because of the timing, there were around 40 people who stayed, but it just wasnt for me.

my consultant is great, not fast to reply to txts but she does reply and is supportive when she does, theres many different styles so just see what suits you.


----------



## NuKe

4.5 this week!!! slimmer of the week :happydance:


----------



## Rach28

Fab Nuke :thumbup:

We all had lemon, lime and ginger salmon fillets tonight with SW chips and mixed veg yumyum


----------



## daniandbaby

I was bad today I woke up with a huge craving for chocolate and my brother came round with loads of sweet for the kids, I ended up eating a pack of monster munch, mars ice cream and 2 kit kats 2 fingers..Damn I weigh in on a monday go going to be super good and use no syns, Evenings are terrible for me Im always hungry come 9pm


----------



## sugarkane

Wow seems the jobs are going great for you both. AQ well done on being so good this week, your job is really paying off good luck for sat weigh in.

Rach I admire your dedication well done you, even if your consultant cant say it we can. i hope your able to find a better group soon.

Some great weight loss this week well done all. I lost 2.5lb this week, very very pleased as my bmi i now down.

No one has put their names forward to do the front page from elli so i will message tomorrow and get it changed so we can keep it going.

diva congratulations on meeting your target for your wedding, remember to come back and how u some pictures.

Could someone email me the password please.

danni there is still time to get back on track, ive eaten loads today too some days I just cant seem to stop myself.


----------



## Carrie76

Hi everyone, I'm thinking of joining SW on Tuesday and have a couple of questions. Does anyone bring their LO's with them? I have no one that could look after Ethan for me so would need to bring him and my other question is how much it is to join and how much is the weekly fee? I'd be grateful for any advice :flower:. I'm giving up on WW, I just find I'm hungry all the time :nope:


----------



## catkin1508

Hi Carrie, 

I take my LO to my class- ive only just gone back to group but my leader was fine- i just find with my OH working crasy hours if i dont take him i cant go!! Its 9.95 to join in week one and then 4.95 after that- if you can go to get started and get going on the plan it would be good, but some people do go alone at home and use this thread so do what works best for you. xxxx


----------



## NuKe

Carrie76 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm thinking of joining SW on Tuesday and have a couple of questions. Does anyone bring their LO's with them? I have no one that could look after Ethan for me so would need to bring him and my other question is how much it is to join and how much is the weekly fee? I'd be grateful for any advice :flower:. I'm giving up on WW, I just find I'm hungry all the time :nope:

yip ive taken poppy a couple of times! just leave her in the buggy in front of me!


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls,

I have been goodish this week. Will weigh tonight. Think I will just STS though.

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls 

Nuke- WELL DONE!!! Excellent loss! x

Carrie- welcome  i was always hungry on ww aswell! SW is much better ;-)

Magpies- Good luck with the weigh in. I cnt get weighed till tomorrow now so will see. Hope to have lost at least 2lb cos i have been rly good and only slipped once. x

Sugarkane- thanks  yeah i think the job is helping with my diet now and im made up. Loads of stairs and eating less so hoping to see some results tomorrow x

Hope everyone else is doing well and good luck for any weigh in's tonight x


----------



## cranberry987

sigh, anyone know how i can find out if tesco 30% less fat salad cheese is a hex a? its not listed on the website, can only find out the syn values for it. its life feta, but half the fat, so i was hoping it would be double the grams, but cant confirm it, and fri night, so consultant isnt goingto be answering, grr


just got an answer on this - can have 60g, will try it tonight, if its the same as feta then would be a great alternative, i love feta salad, but 42g is just not enough


----------



## daniandbaby

Im not having any syns untill weigh in as was real bad yesterday consumed too much choc.

Carrie I take my son who is 14 months my group starts at 7.30 pm my consultant allows me to leave after I have talked as it is late for him , plus as he is older he gets bored sitting on my lap wants to run around. Group usdd to be 6.30pm now 7.30pm.


----------



## snowy-willow

Hi everyone, not been in here for a while as have kinda fallen off the wagon and am going on holiday on Sunday and know I will be eating out the whole time.

I really need to give myself a huge kick when I get back and get myself back to plan. I have been letting some old bad habits creep back in when I shouldn't have.

I need to sit down and do more meal plans and make sure I am eating properly.

Hope everyone else is doing much better than me.


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls another STS from me! :haha:

xxx


----------



## helz81

Hey girls!
I've not weighed myself this week due to TOTM (it just upsets me!) I'm gonna weigh Monday morning as usual when witch has gone for another month :thumbup: x


----------



## africaqueen

OMG I have STS again!! wtf?!! I was sooo good this wk compared to other wks!! I am rly pissed off tbh.
I had a chicken wrap the other day and some sweets in work, but come on! STS?!
Gonna still to it 100% and eat plenty of ss foods this wk cos im so annoyed. I means everything to me to get my BMI below 30 and i have not had a loss for 3 bloody wks!!

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH

xxx


----------



## sugarkane

Nuke well done on the loss.

Welcome Carrie you can eat loads on SW there is no need to go hungry thats the great thing about it for me anyway.

Hope you got it sorted out Cranberry sorry I couldnt be of more help.

Danni good luck for weigh in.

Willow you know you can do this, just sit and imagine what you want to look and feel like once you have lost your weight, that feeling is worth so much more in the long run than a piece of chocolate etc, great while you eat it but then its gone.

Good luck for monday helz.

Magpie STS is better than a gain it means next week you dont have any extra weight to loose.

AQ did you drink a lot before you got weighed or did you eat late the night before, as I find these effect me weight the next day. You have been so good this week there has to be a simple reason why it didnt show, I bet if you weigh in today you will have lost, please stay strong.

I still need this weeks password if someone could send it to me please, I normally get it off Naya or Diva but they haven't been around and well we arent allowed it on the front page anymore. :cry:


----------



## africaqueen

I only had a glass of juice and a cuppa before getting weighed, but did have a load of rice with beef etc the nite before... maybe its that. I have had a few treats today cos i have made fairy cakes for hubby and had a few myself and we had a choc bar whilst watching a movie... but 100% back on plan from tomorrow. I am doing baked potatoes with cheese and beans for tea and taking one into work tomorrow for lunch with some strawberries and pineapple for dessert. Need to see at least 1lb off this sat! want to be on that IVF list by xmas xxx


----------



## Rah

i did a mid week weigh in and 12 stone 13.5:happydance: i am so excited i have got below that number now being extra good to make sure weigh in on wed reads the same

STS is good much better than a gain

africaqueen you could be one of those people it hits the week later so next week could be a good week for you keep motivated


----------



## Arlandria

Hello :) do you all mind if I join this group?

Ive tried WW and I was starving! And tried slim fast, but couldnt get used to the shakes!

I've got all the books for SW but am trying to do it alone at home due to bubs! Although if it doesnt work am gonna find a class :)

I'm hoping to loose 2st 4lb as my main goal! best get crackin xxx


----------



## minnie83

I'm not looking forward to wednesday, I've been very naughty :blush: It was Olivia's christening yesterday, so lots of yummy buffet food and vodka and oranges......then today I cut the cake up, and well.....you get the picture! :cake: Today is my wedding anniversary as well, so me and DH are going for a meal tonight. Oh well, whatever happens on the scales on wednesday at least I've enjoyed it!


----------



## africaqueen

A crap day for me cos had a row with DH and ended up eating lots of chocs :-(
I am back on plan tomorrow and im not getting weighed till next sat rather than this sat as i need to see a loss. I am pissed off with myself! Loving my new job but not having the best of times with dh's moods during ramadan and iv had enough, hence the comfort eating. Hope i get a grip soon xxx


----------



## catkin1508

hello all sorry not been around much- I have just had an OMG moment- SW website is going to become pin only so unless you go to group and get weighed you wont be able to access the website. I am currently back at group so if anyone needs to check syn values of anything once the switch happens let me know and i can do it- just a shame but i think they are cracking down on people who dont go to group using the site :0(


----------



## Arlandria

I dont know why they dont offer an online service where people can pay also!

Sometimes the classes arnt that easy to get too and like a lot of us on here have kiddies! I know you can take them with but I didnt really want too!
I did join a class last year but then my OH had to work away and so I couldnt go again!

Booo :(


----------



## lucky3

Cassandra said:


> I dont know why they dont offer an online service where people can pay also!
> 
> Sometimes the classes arnt that easy to get too and like a lot of us on here have kiddies! I know you can take them with but I didnt really want too!
> I did join a class last year but then my OH had to work away and so I couldnt go again!
> 
> Booo :(

You can do it online - someone at work has done it, for about a year and a half...though not with much success :lol:!!


----------



## 4magpies

Hi girls, sorry not been around. 2WW is killing me and I am constantly starving, trying my best, been really good but I seem to have put on 4lbs?! And I usually lose before AF. God knows whats going on!

xxx


----------



## sugarkane

Catkin I saw that yesterday when I logged in, so im going to buy a directory and starter pack and hope that will cover most things I need, thank you for offering to look at syns for us. 

I looked into the online version and they have an offer on at the min £59 for 3 months, unfortunatly I cant afford this yet so will have to muddle through until I can.

Does anyone know where I can buy a starter pack other than ebay? If you go to class do you get it all on first week or over a few weeks? Im going to try and go but I know that once money is tight I wont be able to and well then I may fall off the wagon.

AQ hope you and DP are ok now, maybe see how the rest of the week goes and if its good still weigh in on sat.

Magpies good luck

Welcome Cassandra

Minnie as long as you enjoyed yourself it doesnt matter.

Rah well done, good luck for wed


----------



## lucky3

4magpies said:


> Hi girls, sorry not been around. 2WW is killing me and I am constantly starving, trying my best, been really good but I seem to have put on 4lbs?! And I usually lose before AF. God knows whats going on!
> 
> xxx

oo, hopefully that's a good sign...i put on half a stone in the first days waiting!!!


----------



## 4magpies

Thanks girls, this is my first proper 2WW and I hate it. Never want to do it again. Just want to be pregnant!! Will make xmas a little bit easier as SIL is due over the holidays.

Today I have had a banana, a satsuma, a mug shot, some french fries and a cereal bar and a fat free yoghurt. Its tea times and night that ruins me!

Im ok when at work.

xxx


----------



## lucky3

sugarkane said:


> Catkin I saw that yesterday when I logged in, so im going to buy a directory and starter pack and hope that will cover most things I need, thank you for offering to look at syns for us.
> 
> I looked into the online version and they have an offer on at the min £59 for 3 months, unfortunatly I cant afford this yet so will have to muddle through until I can.
> 
> Does anyone know where I can buy a starter pack other than ebay? If you go to class do you get it all on first week or over a few weeks? Im going to try and go but I know that once money is tight I wont be able to and well then I may fall off the wagon.
> 
> AQ hope you and DP are ok now, maybe see how the rest of the week goes and if its good still weigh in on sat.
> 
> Magpies good luck
> 
> Welcome Cassandra
> 
> Minnie as long as you enjoyed yourself it doesnt matter.
> 
> Rah well done, good luck for wed

You get it all on the first visit, so some people just do that and don't go back, though might be just as cheap off e-Bay. You do get a talk though at group.


----------



## Rah

i think i may just break though to the 12 stone zone just weighed myself after a mornign in work and im 12st 13lb so hoping tomorrow at 10 i can stay the same 

4magpies- fingers crossed for you

minnie83- its a one off and just unfortunate its all in the same week but thats it all over and done with so you can say you enjoyed yourself and move on for next weigh in no point worrying over it you have to have a life and a blow out sometimes


----------



## ellismum

Lost 1/2 Ib this week but happy with that. I ended up consuming alot of alcohol at the weekend! Looking forward to a good lose this week, off to see Muse a wembley stadium saturday with my bestow who starts SW tomorrow so we are going to fill ourselves up on free food before we go so we don't get tempted by burgers and I'm driving so no beer.


----------



## catkin1508

sugarkane it might be worth just going to group and paying for it get it all and dont go again- i cant afford the online service all in one go- so am going to group for a while to get back in the flow- although today has just gone to pot- had a not too bad day and then a really bad afternoon- i just cant seem to get on with it- i hate how big i am but just cant seem to get the motivation to do something about it!!!


----------



## cranberry987

Lost 3lbs this week, woo. so thats 11 in total. slowly slowly.

got slimmer of the week i the class i was visiting, felt quite cheeky rly. someone had put a curly wurly in there ><

working away til friday so going to have to try extra hard to stick to it. driving this time so have a coolbox full of food to take with me.

catkin, is really hard to get motivated sometimes isnt it. i had heard about someone being prescribed sw by their gp, meaning it was free - maybe ask about that, see if you can persuade the gatekeeper the the little green piece of paper! 

If not, then try to find some mental picture or maybe an actual picture which you can look at when you feel tempted. I gave up smoking a few years ago, and mine was the mental pic of me in a wedding dress with a fag hanging out of my mouth. i dont know your reasons for losing weight, but mine is so that I can run about after my future kids better, and the mental pic i use is of the big me being breathless and tired in the park and having to stop playing. 

Also, Ive had to realise that things like fruit and veg are actually really nice and can be as big a treat as a bar of chocolate. I treat myself now with posh things like pineapple and dragon fruit and savor it in the knowledge that im not being self destructive

Good luck with it all, I now you can do it, just gotta get into the right headspace


----------



## catkin1508

thanks cranberry!! Ive got weighed today and sts so not destroyed my weight loss too much just got to get on with it- im trying to lose the baby weight as im 2 stone over weight from my pre pregnancy weight. I just want to be able to fit into all my old clothes and be able to go clothes shopping and pick up a size 12 and know i can fit into it!! Thats my dream walking into coast dress shop and buying a size 12 dress and looking fab!!


----------



## truly_blessed

1lb on :-( but I have been on holiday for 2 weeks, drinking wine, eating cake, pasties and fish and chips so can't really complain. Back on it now until the end of Oct when I go away again. It's the big push for those 9.5 llbs.

Can someone do me a big favour and PM the password please. I've not got it with missing 2 weeks and didn't stay tonight. Thanks xx


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

Sorry to barge in here just looking for some info.

I was wandering if any of you are aware of a plan SW do that would be suitable while BFing and if so how I go about signing up? IM useless with this sort of thing :wacko:

Thanks :flower:


----------



## truly_blessed

I'm sure they just adapt the plan with extra 'healthy extras' as they do for maternity. Best thing to do is either give them a ring and speak to someone or call in at one of the meetings and speak to the consultant there to find out if it's appropriate but I'm sure lots of the girls in this thread are in this position.
https:// www.slimmingworld.co.uk

x




Blue_bumpkin said:


> Sorry to barge in here just looking for some info.
> 
> I was wandering if any of you are aware of a plan SW do that would be suitable while BFing and if so how I go about signing up? IM useless with this sort of thing :wacko:
> 
> Thanks :flower:


----------



## truly_blessed

thanks for the password Sugarkane x, it was the singular version of the world


----------



## 4magpies

I havent weighed myself this week, dreading it tomorrow. Think I will have put on.

xxx


----------



## minnie83

STS! :happydance: Lucky.....


----------



## cranberry987

well done!

Im in London again working for a few days. managed to avoid eating crap out of tiredness this time - was what made me fall off the wagon last month. going for a gym/swim later on. will stop off at a supermarket on the way home i think to buy some chicken and salad, rly need some carbs but not many places sell cooked plain pasta/potatoes.

anyone got any ideas of portable carbs? those mug shots things are a great idea, but i just dont like them.


----------



## country_girl8

I put on a 1lb this week but thats because ive been comfort eating with my pnd!....ive been really good so far this week and have lost 2 already:)


----------



## sugarkane

Catkin I may just do that, im giving myself a few days with no online access to see how I get on, im not good with change and ive done so good so far that I dont want to go to class as I may put it back on or something, I know that very unlikely but well im a bit strange haha.

Well done on the slimmer of the week and your 3lb loss cranberry. Do they have any jacket potato vans near the hotel, that should help you if you cant get them from the supermarket, sorry I cant be more helpful.

Good luck for today Magpies.

Well done Minnie

Hope your feeling better this week Country and well done on the 2lb loss so far, you will be back on track by next weigh in.

I lost 1.5lb this week, im so close to 3 stone off now, had a pre operation check up on wednesday and the difference the weight loss has made to my blood pressure and heart is amazing, im so very proud of myself, and cant wait for my family to see me for the first time since I started this.


----------



## Laura12355

sugarkane said:


> Catkin I may just do that, im giving myself a few days with no online access to see how I get on, im not good with change and ive done so good so far that I dont want to go to class as I may put it back on or something, I know that very unlikely but well im a bit strange haha.
> 
> Well done on the slimmer of the week and your 3lb loss cranberry. Do they have any jacket potato vans near the hotel, that should help you if you cant get them from the supermarket, sorry I cant be more helpful.
> 
> Good luck for today Magpies.
> 
> Well done Minnie
> 
> Hope your feeling better this week Country and well done on the 2lb loss so far, you will be back on track by next weigh in.
> 
> I lost 1.5lb this week, im so close to 3 stone off now, had a pre operation check up on wednesday and the difference the weight loss has made to my blood pressure and heart is amazing, im so very proud of myself, and* cant wait for my family to see me for the first time since I started this*.

I love it when you dont see people for ages and they say "oooh you've lost weight! Best feeling EVER !!

Right well i've not been online much this week but ive been doing ok I need to eat more superfree foods! How gutted was I when i realised that peas arent superfree. :( x


----------



## sugarkane

Theres a few people off here gone missing recently hope they are all doing ok xx


----------



## Marydoll

Hi Ladies, I am new and haven't even started but thought I would let you all know that I bought a copy of BEST magazine and they are offering a free voucher to join slimming world so you get £10 off the joining fee and only have to pay £4.95 if you join between 7th and 21st September. 
It also has a 7 day plan with a shopping list that looks quite interesting too.

Hope it helps someone x


----------



## Rah

-1lb this week :happydance: but a bit gutted it wasnt 1.5lb to take me below the current stone im sat at but its ok im now XXst 0lb so a loss next week will get be below its all mental i know but good to look at that lower number


----------



## africaqueen

Hi ladies, well done on the losses! fab x

I am doing CRAP this wk :-( my new job is exhausting me after not working for so long and im not in a routine yet so my diet is all over the place... also got AF from hell and been craving choc etc. Got to try and get a grip!! Need to get fitter this next wk aswell cos im doing a 5 mile charity walk on the 25th and have to complete it xxx


----------



## Laura12355

africaqueen said:


> Hi ladies, well done on the losses! fab x
> 
> I am doing CRAP this wk :-( my new job is exhausting me after not working for so long and im not in a routine yet so my diet is all over the place... also got AF from hell and been craving choc etc. Got to try and get a grip!! Need to get fitter this next wk aswell cos im doing a 5 mile charity walk on the 25th and have to complete it xxx

Dont let the bad week get you down hun. im sure when your all settled and les stressed in your new job then you'll get back on plan no probs. if your finding it dofficult it might be worth going to group to get ypur motivation back. I put 1 on last week and im sure its because i missed group. x


----------



## africaqueen

I cnt afford class and i work different shifts so not poss rly. Plus my class was dullsville. lol.

I am gonna try my best to get back on track from monday. Prepare better for work etc.
Want to lose 2 stones by the time i go to Poland in 8wks if poss! lol.

Hope everyone else is doing better than me xxx


----------



## Rah

africaqueen said:


> I cnt afford class and i work different shifts so not poss rly. Plus my class was dullsville. lol.
> 
> I am gonna try my best to get back on track from monday. Prepare better for work etc.
> Want to lose 2 stones by the time i go to Poland in 8wks if poss! lol.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing better than me xxx

As s shift worker you dont have to pay for the weeks you dont attend just ket them know your working the following week

2stone in 8 weeks|??? thats a lot of hard work 3.5lb a week may be try for a stone then if you get more will be a bonus if you aim for 2 and dont make it i woundnt want it to put a dampner on your hol i know it would me :hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Gonna try my best to lose the 2 stones in 8wks cos as well as my trip, these NHS cuts are deffo gonna effect IVF in our area soon so we have to get into the system fast and i need my bmi to be under 30 to even be put on the list. There is no way we could afford to pay for IVF and a baby, so praying i can lose this weight fast and get a appt so we have a chance of funding xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Ok, i have decided i have eaten enough junk an my body is craving healthy foods now, so as of now no mre crap!  im back on plan from tomorrow and im gonna spend a hr tomorrow writing my week's menu's and take lunches to work and stay away from the vending machines! lol xxx


----------



## Rah

africaqueen said:


> Ok, i have decided i have eaten enough junk an my body is craving healthy foods now, so as of now no mre crap!  im back on plan from tomorrow and im gonna spend a hr tomorrow writing my week's menu's and take lunches to work and stay away from the vending machines! lol xxx

good for you if you want any extra cheering along you know where we are! i dont take my purse to work so i cant go the vending machine i found that was a big downfall for me and i always take an extra banana or something so if i do have a wobble i have a healthly option rather than borrowing money from a friend lol


----------



## sugarkane

AQ you know if you set your mind to it you can do it but you need to be strong. Perhaps instead of the 8 week goal do what I do and set a mini weekly goal as I find anything over this and I go off track. Maybe try for 2lb this week and like your going to plan everything even down to snacks for home and work, do not have any treats in the house this week at all you dont need the temptation. Tell DH to really help and support you this week to get you back on track, and if he really does need high syn food tell him to hide them in his car or at work or something. Do an exercise schedule, I know your busy at work but a 10 minute walk is better than none at all. Rah's suggestion about taking no money to work is great, and maybe get your friends there on side and tell them under no circumstances to lend you any money for the machine. Before you eat anything syned give yourself time to think if you really need it or do you want it through habit, I find chanting in my head that its only a week of healthy food and I will see a good loss helps.

I know its hard but I also think you need to weigh yourself to see if you have gained any, because next week you want to really know what you have lost, imagine you have put a lb on this week and next week you sts from your original weight you will be really down, but in fact you would have lost a lb. I understand you dont want the set back but it may also give you some more motivation in the long run.


----------



## catkin1508

Right i need to get back on track!!! im on holiday next week-need to try and get a grip on myself i just dont know why i let myself down :0(


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls 

I have stuck to plan today and used some syns on lucozade(9) cos af been very bad and needed the energy for work. Does anyone know how many syns are in a 55g bag of skittles? xxx


----------



## Rah

Weigh in tomorrow its a day ealier than usual as im working wed so i go to a tue group. BIt nervous but for the wrong reason i havent been eating this week as hubby and i split up so actually worried i ahve lost too much if that makes sence mad i know

But on the MAJOR plus side i tried size 14 jeans on yesterday and they fitted and fastened and looded damm good and i felt amazing :happydance: so im off tomorrow to buy some jeans and combats that fit (for now) 
So thats 3 dress sizes since easter to be honest prob more like 4 but i would never admit to being bigger than a 20 :blush:

Hope everyone is doing ok :hugs:


----------



## Laura12355

africaqueen said:


> hi girls
> 
> i have stuck to plan today and used some syns on lucozade(9) cos af been very bad and needed the energy for work. *does anyone know how many syns are in a 55g bag of skittles? Xxx*

11 hun x


----------



## africaqueen

Rah, im so sorry u and ur hubby split up... any chance of a reunion?
We are all here to support eachother so dnt forget that.
I am enjoying my skittles! lol. I have had 20 syns today and wont have any till fri now when i go for the chinese with work. Il be sticking to boiled rice and foo yung and have my syns for a few vods!  xxx


----------



## Rah

africaqueen said:


> Rah, im so sorry u and ur hubby split up... any chance of a reunion?

thanks no i dont think so never say never and all that but hes got hell of a lot of work to do if thats what he wants in the future

And you have actually made me think of food for the first time this week with your chinese talk!!!


----------



## Jennifaerie

Can I move in too? I've been slimming since 1st July and have lost 21lbs xxxxx


----------



## Rah

well 4lb loss this week only 0.5lb off my 2 and half stone award!!!! next week for sure!


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome Jenni and WELL done Rah! thats fab with all the stress u have had!

I have stuck to plan again all day and im having jacket potato with cheese triangle and beans for tea, followed by pineapple  xxx


----------



## truly_blessed

Rah said:


> Weigh in tomorrow its a day ealier than usual as im working wed so i go to a tue group. BIt nervous but for the wrong reason i havent been eating this week as hubby and i split up so actually worried i ahve lost too much if that makes sence mad i know
> 
> But on the MAJOR plus side i tried size 14 jeans on yesterday and they fitted and fastened and looded damm good and i felt amazing :happydance: so im off tomorrow to buy some jeans and combats that fit (for now)
> So thats 3 dress sizes since easter to be honest prob more like 4 but i would never admit to being bigger than a 20 :blush:
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok :hugs:

well done Rah, that's really good going, it does give you so a boost when you get to the point where smaller clothes fit you and you look and feel so much better. sorry about the husband thing x

p.s. love you daughter's name (both of them), it's the one I chose before mmc, love it.


----------



## Jazzy-NICU

Hey Girls,
Was weighed yesterday after doing SW for 2 weeks and have now lost 13lb in 2 weeks which i am v v happy with!
Am struggeling with lunches atm though! Breakfast and Dinners are fine but wondered if anyone had any good ideas for lunches!

Also does anyone know if the new low fat super noodles are free?

Thanks xxxx


----------



## cranberry987

For lunches I usually have a pasta n sauce without the milk if im at home, or if im out, ill get a chicken salad box thingy, or ill make a sandwich with small loaf wholemeal bread.

other ideas are baked potatoes with beans, nicoise salad, greek salad (using salad cheese can have 60g), cheese on toast (!) -I use the ready sliced stuff, fits perfectly on small brown loaf, cous cous cooked with a stock cube with toms and cucumber

marks & spencers are great for lunches, can buy one of their side salads then theres the cooked chicken pieces you can add to them, even the ones with sauce on like chili and lime pieces are low in syns, like 3 per pack or something

Hope this helps, I had probs with lunches when I started. PM me if you like and can talk more about what might suit.

I have to admit something now, I had a burger king today, im bad i know. Slept like total crap and just felt awful, needed stodge to get me through. and it worked. Im weighing in tomorrow so hopefully I will sts. 

Been booked to work at a wedding this friday which will be on tv (!) so no idea what food im gonna be eating. Will take a coolbox of stuff I spose and grab what I can when I can. If im given a sit down meal would be rude to refuse tho. Wont be drinking so will just get back on the plan saturday again.


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls 

Well done Jazzy! thats fab!!

I have been good today, other than having a small slice of cake cos we celebrated buying a new building in work. lol. Any excuse! haha.

Had steak and homemade coleslaw for tea and some pineapple. Gonna get weighed next sat and hope to be 16.7 by then xxx


----------



## chickchock

Hi everyone, can I join in? I did SW from March til June and lost 10lbs. I then left as I got preg, but sadly it ended in ectopic, and I've just started back. I put on 3lbs in those 3 months I was off, so now I have a stone to lose, which will make a total of 1 and a half stones lost all together. I lost 2 and a half lbs last week my first week back, so I was very pleased with that. Hoping for similar next week and hoping to keep going good and get to my target! Some of you are amazing at SW! I lost 1lb in 2 weeks when I first started back in March, 13lb in 2 weeks is absoloutely fantastic! Well done! x


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome Chickchock and im sorry for ur loss. Nothing is more devastating that enduring a ectopic. I had my last one in July. We are all here to support eachother xxx


----------



## lucky3

Hello everyone!

I have rejoined a new group, yee ha! The consultant from my old group suddenly resigned and so that group folded so was able to go to a different one entirely guilt free. fingers crossed this consultant will be better!

It started well as it was set up in a good way and even had a local butcher who made low syn/syn free burgers and sausages at a reasonable price and you could try them, excellent.

the consultant was good too a she transferred me over and just waived the extra weeks i should have paid :)

My friend wanted to start which is what got me going again but I do think it will make me more focused as I really don't want to put on too much over this pregnancy.

And I found out I'm having another girl today :)

I will be weighing on a Wednesday again.


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls, sorry not been around, found my 1st month TTC very stressful so had a massive blip.

Gonna get on the scales tomorrow and update, havent weighed myself for weeks.

Need to get on it though and gonna need your support.

xxx


----------



## Laura12355

4magpies - we're here for you hun. If you're ever need someone talk to I'll PM you my num and you can text me whenever :) x


----------



## cranberry987

had a shit week, just weighed in and gained half a lb. felt ill all week from not being able to eat properly so just having fruit or whatever i could to stick to the plan, so rather than having what I wanted, i stuck to it and still put on. I had a bad day yday but still didnt eat that many calories. totally pissed off, and now i have to go and bloody have sex, the last thing i feel like. Wish december would just hurry up then its been a year and i can go back to the drs.


----------



## Naya69

hi girls i really need to get bk o the wagon i have so fell off but i havent put on any weight which is great but i so want to lose more weight but i just never seem to want to cook anything healthy.

i need some ideas of cheap good food which is easy to make to get me bk on the wagon and then i can take it from there.

HELP!!!!!

and has anyone got his weeks password ive not been to class for 4 weeks gonna go tho on monday x


----------



## cranberry987

my asda has mushroom & wine for 30p each at the moment, dont know if its a national thing or what. Ive bought about 50 of them.


----------



## lauraperrysan

Hi ladies. I'm new here and just found your thread :) I joined slimming world monday just gone and I want to loose 6stone 7lbs! Eeek! Starting weight 17st 11lbs :( just wondered if you could help me with a question. On the extra easy how important is it to fill your plate a third with super free foods? I've got a 2 week old baby and find once i've cooked a slimming world curry or pasta flan thing I just havn't got the time to make anything else to go on my plate. I spose I could make a big salad and grab a load to put on my plate at each meal but i'll still eat the same amount of what ever I have cooked. I'm worried I will go on monday and will of put on weight :( so do u all fill your plate a third with super free foods at each meal? Thanks ladies :) Xx


----------



## Laura12355

lauraperrysan said:


> Hi ladies. I'm new here and just found your thread :) I joined slimming world monday just gone and I want to loose 6stone 7lbs! Eeek! Starting weight 17st 11lbs :( just wondered if you could help me with a question. On the extra easy how important is it to fill your plate a third with super free foods? I've got a 2 week old baby and find once i've cooked a slimming world curry or pasta flan thing I just havn't got the time to make anything else to go on my plate. I spose I could make a big salad and grab a load to put on my plate at each meal but i'll still eat the same amount of what ever I have cooked. I'm worried I will go on monday and will of put on weight :( so do u all fill your plate a third with super free foods at each meal? Thanks ladies :) Xx

I do with lunch and dinner but not breakfast.

if you'll find it difficult doing the 1/3 superfree then why not try red/green days? x


----------



## 4magpies

Looks like a few of us have fallen off..

Well... 15st 2lb this morning, which means I have put on 4lbs over the last month... which isnt awful, but it isnt good either.

TTC has totally taken my mind of losing weight which isnt good. I want to be healther for pregnancy so I need to keep on losing.

I have become a crazy woman over the past month and I hope focusing on weight loss will take my mind of TTC a little. Its the 2WW thats the hardest, makes me want to comfort eat, I have also got an unhealthy craving for bountys! Argh.

Laura yes please that would be nice.

Also can anyone tell me how many syns a packet of mini cheddars are?

xxxx


----------



## cranberry987

I usually add loads of veg to anything I'm cooking like a curry or flan so the third of veg is in there already. Either that or have a fruit salad after dinner


----------



## lauraperrysan

Oh I see. So I made a vegetable and pasta soup so that would count as my superfree 1/3 even tho it's in one dish Xx


----------



## MrsP

Hey Ladies,

Room for another?

I joint SW 5 weeks ago. Joining weight 11st target weight 9st 7lb total loss so far 4lb. I weigh in on Mondays.

I love SW find it really easy, although struggle massively with breakfast, not eating it just the variety.

The last 2 mornings I have had a fry up which is great, but dont want it every day or I have an omlette or banana with a muller light. I dont find fruit filling, not for breaky anyway.

I like to save my fibre and have the alpen bars to replace my bsicuit with my cuppa.


----------



## sugarkane

Rah so sorry about you and your hubby, but very well done on this weeks weight loss.

Welcome to the newbies; Jennifaerie great loss so far, Chickchock sorry about your loss, Lauraperry I do what the others have said and add as much super free in the meal as I can, although I know you can eat as much as you like I have found that I need to have a little bit or portion control now Ive lost a fair amount of weight or I dont see a difference on the scales at the end of the week. MrsP always room for more,

Jazzy great loss, the Super Saucy Noodles are:

Super Saucy Noodles, Beef with BBQ Sauce, dried, 105g pack 5 
Super Saucy Noodles, Chicken with Tomato & Herb Sauce, dried, 105g pack 5½ 
Super Saucy Noodles, Chow Mein with Chinese Sauce, dried, 105g pack 5
Super Saucy Noodles, Curry with Mango Sauce, dried, 105g pack 5½ 

Not sure if these are the ones you mean though but they are the only ones I can find online.

Cranberry hope the wedding goes to plan and they dont ply you with too much food.

AQ hows the plan gone this week, are you going to weigh in today? If so good luck.

Lucky how was the new group this week??

Magpies hope this month isnt as stressful for you, and you know we have all the support you need. This maybe too late but here are the mini Cheddars:

Baked Mini Cheddars, Original, 25g bag 6½ 
Baked Mini Cheddars, Original, 35g bag 9 
Baked Mini Cheddars, Original, 50g bag 13 

Naya have emailed you the PW hope it helps.

Ok Ive lost 1.5lb again this week, this seems to be my number every week now. Total loss so far 40.5lb in 18 weeks, really not going great giving up the breastfeeding, Isla was alot easier she just stopped on her own. Think its not going great as I dont want to stop, any ideas welcome.


----------



## helz81

Hiya girls, I'm happy cos I've broken the next stone down barrier :happydance: but I can't record it on my graph on the sw website cos to log in you now have to put your weigh in card details!! Poo!!
So I don't have access to syn details anymore,please can someone tell me how many syns is in a custard filled donut?


----------



## buddy1985

hi i started slimming world 2 weeks ago my startin weight was 12st 8lb and ive lost 7.5lbs in that time, my weight in day is thursday. i love it its so much easier than weight watchers is easier to manage.


----------



## sugarkane

Helz online says:

Cakes, Doughnut, custard, average each 10

Welcome Buddy


----------



## cranberry987

urgh, not gonna be a great week. wasnt able to eat at the wedding - the crew gave me an apple and a packet of quavers. at the hotel at 4am was able to get leek and potato soup from room service, was v creamy.

yday had soup and bread then nachos for dinner.

not gonna go back on diet today as i know tuesday im being given a gala dinner - wont be any choice and its going to be fatty and creamy. no point, may as well just eat healthily.

pft. also, on the TWW now... so bored of trying.


----------



## Rah

HIYA to everyone who just joining us :)

Im just ploding along not realy eating still so im just keeping back and going to weigh ins until the thought of eating doesnt make me sick think i am 12st 8lb on my mid morning weigh in so thats 2lb since wed so thats good om not loosing drastically

Hope everyone is going ok im going to get myself back on line they give a pin code now or something so will get that on wed 
Started walking the dog so getting some exercise its about 1.5miles i think maybe 2 but with dog and pram makes for a fun walk when people park on the pavement and not fully on the road in debating getting something sharp to stick out of the side just to do a bit of damage rather than risking our lives on the road rant over lol

have a good weigh week


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls, i was good all wkend and then fri had chinese an drinks... yesterday good, then today had roast dinner(good apart from gravy) and some chocs :-(
Back ontrack 2moz!

Hope we are all coping well. wkends are my down fall!! grrrrrrrr xxx


----------



## lucky3

africaqueen said:


> Hi girls, i was good all wkend and then fri had chinese an drinks... yesterday good, then today had roast dinner(good apart from gravy) and some chocs :-(
> Back ontrack 2moz!
> 
> Hope we are all coping well. wkends are my down fall!! grrrrrrrr xxx

Yes me too :( I start off well then something crops up...it was lunch out on Saturday (which I knew about and had hoped would be able to choose heathy) then lunch out on Sunday (which was unplanned and hurried and ended in KFC, so not good!) Dinner and breakfast was good yesterday tho :)

Back on track today - good luck AQ to stay on track too :)


----------



## Jazzy-NICU

Hey Girls! Weigh in day for me tomorrow, am hoping i have a good number as 3 days this week i've had either 0 or 1 syn!!! so hoping it pays off :) although today i had a packet of french fries, my first packet of crisps in 3 weeks and they tasted soooooo good!


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls 

Been sorta good today but had 2 treat size dairy milk caramels(2 pieces in a bar) anyone knw how many syns? cba looking it up! lol. Been a long day. Funeral of my friend's mum this morning and then work all day xxx


----------



## sugarkane

africaqueen said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Been sorta good today but had 2 treat size dairy milk caramels(2 pieces in a bar) anyone knw how many syns? cba looking it up! lol. Been a long day. Funeral of my friend's mum this morning and then work all day xxx

Closest I could get is:

Dairy Milk Caramel, 140g bar, each chunk 2


----------



## daniandbaby

5lbs offf woooooooo Im so happy.

I made kfc style chicken the other night was yum yum yum

Thank god for slimming world ..amen


----------



## MRSTJ

Hi ladies, i returned back to sw a couple of weeks ago. Im not really a newbie to it as ive done it before. I was just wondering :blush: would you ladies mind or would you like me to start another thread for sw as i know from quickly reading through here that the orignal op can no long run it. I wont be offended if you dont or if someone else was gunna do one. Im on here every day so can keep it updated x


----------



## lucky3

MRSTJ said:


> Hi ladies, i returned back to sw a couple of weeks ago. Im not really a newbie to it as ive done it before. I was just wondering :blush: would you ladies mind or would you like me to start another thread for sw as i know from quickly reading through here that the orignal op can no long run it. I wont be offended if you dont or if someone else was gunna do one. Im on here every day so can keep it updated x

Someone able to keep it updated sounds fab to me :)


----------



## sugarkane

MRSTJ said:


> Hi ladies, i returned back to sw a couple of weeks ago. Im not really a newbie to it as ive done it before. I was just wondering :blush: would you ladies mind or would you like me to start another thread for sw as i know from quickly reading through here that the orignal op can no long run it. I wont be offended if you dont or if someone else was gunna do one. Im on here every day so can keep it updated x

I was going to do it but im fairly new to the site and didnt know who to email to get the front page changed, so I say go for it it wud b nice to have updates again,. Welcome back to SW.

Heres my details for you to start the ball rolling.
Wednesday weigh in, 40.5lb lost in 18 weeks, 29.5 left. Loss this week 1.5lb 

I would suggest that everyone puts the weeks weight loss in red so it stands out to you.


----------



## Naya69

hi girls i'm back on track now yippee my slimming world consultant sent me a text yesterday asking me to come back to class because everyone has been asking where ive been and they have missed me so that was nice.

ive been good this week so ive now got my willpower back and i started work yesterday so dont have much time to eat and i'm constantly running around helping customers and i have to walk 8 flights of stairs to get to the stockroom when ever a customer needs another size so thats great exercise :)


----------



## africaqueen

Well done on the FAB loss Dani!!

Naya- glad ur job is going well. I am loving mine too 

Been good today but did have some peanut m&m's in work... lol.

I am thinking of going back to class next wk. Need the incentive i think. Depends on shifts with work tho... xxx


----------



## Naya69

thats what i'm like i need the surport of the group otherwise i dont feel like i have anything to look towards x


----------



## africaqueen

Well i have bit the bullet and texted my SW leader and im going back tomorrow night 
I have been on and off plan like a blue arsed fly without class and need the structure of a set time for weigh in and the support. I am dreading getting weighed cos iv not been weighed for a few wks now. Whatever it is though, i start afresh from that. I HAVE to get my BMI below 30 by xmas! i want to be on that IVF list for the new year xxx


----------



## Jazzy-NICU

hey girls, 4lb off this week! Am happy with that but OH beat my by 1lb and got slimmer of the week AGAIN!!


----------



## Rah

Thats men for you always having to go one better lol

Fab losses this week girls

africaqueen- that the exact reason i go to class i need that clap to say well done and that cant have that getting weighed on wed 

Well i get weighed tomorrow i think its only a small loss this week i have started eating again just little bits but i think that will slow anything down 
But will be getting my 2 and half stone award tomorrow :happydance:
not staying for class as Isobelle has a play date in a soft play centre so lots of running round for me tomorrow morning
went on a walk with the dog and Isobelle tonight 45mins brisk walk with pram and getting pulled by dog not great fun but going to ty to do it more now im on my own i have to walk the dog somepoint
Got all my fitness DVDs out today as well so will try to aim for 2 a week once she is in bed 
time to start toning i guess so when i get to my target i till be looking FAB and not worrying about having to tone etc

MY AIMS
current weight 12st 10lb to be 11 stone (mini target)
Size 14 to be a 12 and walk into any shop and pick anything up that i like and actually have it in my size
13 weigh-ins till xmas hmmmm 24lb?? dont think i will do it so will aim to loose 15lb by xmas that will be 3 stone 7lb lost if i do it


----------



## mommyaug09

I am such a loser I joined yesterday And last nite I had a craving for chocolate and had a terrys chocolate orange in the house so that's gone and tonight same thing so I've had loads of mini chocolates!!!! I don't normally crave chocolate! I'm so annoyed with myself I had been really good all day yesterday and today other than the chocolate incidents. I need to shift 3stone 7lbs how will I do it.


----------



## mommyaug09

45.5 syns omfg that's just for the terrys chocolate orange!!!!!!


----------



## MRSTJ

Does anyone know how i can take over this thread? if not should i create a new one? x


----------



## Naya69

haha you people make me laugh you can use all your syns for all week so just try not to use your syns for 3 days and you will be fine.

AQ- i know you can do it hun and im sure you will be on that waiting list in the new year xx


----------



## Naya69

MRSTJ said:


> Does anyone know how i can take over this thread? if not should i create a new one? x

sk admin x


----------



## Rah

Maybe start a new thread with sept 10 in the title so we know its the new one???


----------



## sugarkane

I say save all the hassle and make a new thread, this one is big now anyway, could be a new start for all the newbies and getting back on tracks.


----------



## 4magpies

Got on scales this morning and still 15st 2, had a really bad naughty weekend with macdonalds krispy cremes and a proper breakfast on saturday morning. Oh and a calzone on saturday night!

I dont mind STS would be nice to lose a lb though.

xxx


----------



## Rah

4magpies said:


> Got on scales this morning and still 15st 2, had a really bad naughty weekend with macdonalds krispy cremes and a proper breakfast on saturday morning. Oh and a calzone on saturday night!
> 
> I dont mind STS would be nice to lose a lb though.
> 
> xxx

Krispy creames are the DEVIL stupid tescos having them in stock if they didnt i would be safe its a 20 min drive to the actual shop and i would never want one that much hmmm well i hope not


----------



## Rah

-1lb for me disapointing but still glad a loss is a loss and i got my 2nad half stone award yay me:happydance: 
6.5lb to go for 3 stone


----------



## 4magpies

We went to the actual krispy kremes shop at the trafford centre where they make them, its amazing! :haha:

xxx


----------



## lucky3

Rah said:


> -1lb for me disapointing but still glad a loss is a loss and i got my 2nad half stone award yay me:happydance:
> 6.5lb to go for 3 stone

Well doen on your 2 and a 1/2, that is great :) :happydance:


----------



## lucky3

I have my first weigh in at my new group today.... I am reasonably sure I'll get a loss just hope it's a good one. The first time I started I got 6 lbs but am really not expecting that this time but I would be pleased with 3 lbs I suppose :) we'll see!!


----------



## MRSTJ

Ive started a new thread ladies its called slimming world syners sept 2010 xx


----------



## lucky3

MRSTJ said:


> Ive started a new thread ladies its called slimming world syners sept 2010 xx

why don't you post a link to it? Not that I know how to do it!!


----------



## cranberry987

urgh, cannot stop eating shit, and i came on today, so thats been 10 months trying now... if husband would stop drinking then maybe we would get preg, who knows. pissed off


----------



## sugarkane

Thi may or may not work https://www.babyandbump.com/dieting-weight-loss-fitness/420536-slimming-world-syners-sept-2010-a.html#post7000580


----------



## Rah

4magpies said:


> We went to the actual krispy kremes shop at the trafford centre where they make them, its amazing! :haha:
> 
> xxx

Thats the 20min drive for me!!!! been a few times but park at the other end now lol


----------



## Rah

OOOOPs just seen the new thread



THIS THREAD IS CLOSED SEE POST 1629 FOR LINK TO NEW THREAD


----------

